# DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin darauf reingefallen... war die letzten 2 Wochen nicht zu Hause und Hab jetzt die Rechnung im Email Postfach. Widerrufsfrist ist abgelaufen.

Reicht es wenn ich den Vertrag nach 119 anfechte?? Oder soll ich es dabei belassen und mir ne neue Emailadresse zulegen?

Gruß

Benni


----------



## rolf76 (11 März 2006)

Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen oder an einen Anwalt wenden.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken). Unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?" wird generell geraten, alle im jeweiligen Fall möglichen Erklärungen auf einmal per Einschreiben/Rückschein zu versenden. 

In Ergänzung zu diesen allgemeinen Ausführungen möchte ich noch auf folgende Besonderheiten hinweisen:
Zu der unter "Kann ich den Vertrag widerrufen?" geschilderten Rechtslage hinsichtlich des Widerrufs ist bei DVD-Abos ist folgendes zu beachten:


			
				http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__312d.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ... bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger, *bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung*... .



Das Widerrufsrecht besteht aber gemäß § 312d Abs. 4 Nr. 2 BGB nicht, wenn die gelieferten DVDs vom Verbraucher entsiegelt sind.
Nur zur Info: Die weiteren Anforderungen des § 505 BGB sind nicht einschlägig, wenn die Gesamtvergütung bis zum frühestmöglichen Kündigungszeitpunkt nicht mehr als 200 EUR beträgt.
*EDIT: Klarstellung bzgl. § 505 BGB*


----------



## rolf76 (11 März 2006)

Hier sind *Screenshots der Startseite DVDen.de vom 11.02.2006:*

Startseite
Startseite nach unten gescrollt. Dann ist folgender Text zu lesen:


> Durch Betätigung des Button »Registrieren« beauftrage ich Dvden.de, mich für das Versenden von DVDs zu registrieren. Sie bekommen von uns jeden dritten Monat eine DVD unserer Wahl. Ihre Gratis DVD wird Ihnen innerhalb der ersten vier Wochen zugestellt. Der Preis von neun Euro monatlich bei einer Laufzeit von 12 Monaten mit einer jährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt. Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen.



Die Seite, auf die man durch den Klick auf "Teilnahmebedingungen" gelangt. Dort sind die Widerrufsbelehrung und die AGB in einem Scrollfenster enthalten, eine Speicher- oder Ausdruckmöglichkeit wird nicht angeboten.


----------



## rolf76 (11 März 2006)

Die in dem Scrollfenster zu lesende Widerrufsbelehrung und AGBs haben sich seitdem geändert. Als Attachment die Fassung vom 11.02.2006 und die Fassung vom heutigen Tag (11.03.2006), beide sind mit "Stand 02 / 2006" gekennzeichnet.


----------



## rolf76 (11 März 2006)

Die Widerrufsbelehrung im Scrollfenster vom 11.02.2006:


> *Widerrufsrecht:*
> 
> Dem Verbraucher (BGB § 13) steht bei Fernabsatzverträgen (BGB § 312b) ein Widerrufsrecht (BGB § 355) zu. Nach Maßgabe des Gesetzes hat er innerhalb zwei Wochen nach Vertragsabschluss die Möglichkeit, den Vertrag ohne Begründung zu widerrufen. Der Widerruf kann schriftlich oder bei Warenlieferungen durch Rücksendung der Ware erfolgen; zur Fristwahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs an:
> 
> ...




Die Widerrufsbelehrung im Scrollfenster vom 11.03.2006:


> *Widerrufsrecht:*
> 
> • Dem Verbraucher steht bei Fernabsatzverträgen ein Widerrufsrecht zu. Nach Maßgabe des Gesetzes hat er innerhalb zwei Wochen nach Vertragsabschluss die Möglichkeit, den Vertrag ohne Begründung zu widerrufen. Der Widerruf muss schriftlich erfolgen; zur Fristwahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs per Einwurfeinschreiben an:
> 
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (11 März 2006)

Eine Widerrufsbelehrung ist nur dann wirksam, wenn sie die hier skizzierten Anforderungen erfüllt (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Die Widerrufsbelehrung ist insbesondere dann unwirksam, wenn sie nicht Name und Anschrift des Widerrufsempfängers enthält oder wenn sie den Beginn der Widerrufsfrist falsch wiedergibt, z.B. indem auf den Vertragsschluss abgestellt wird anstelle (bei Warenlieferungen) auf den Empfang der Ware *und* Erhalt einer gesetzesmäßigen Widerrufsbelehrung.

Interessant wäre, wenn jemand mitteilen könnte, wie der Anmeldevorgang verläuft und welche emails man erhält (Bitte _anonymisiert _posten).


----------



## rolf76 (11 März 2006)

So wurde am 11.02.2006 für dvden.de geworben:


----------



## Wembley (11 März 2006)

Englische Limited mit österreichischer Adresse und .de-Domain.

Ach ist das schön.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (11 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wäre, wenn jemand mitteilen könnte, wie der Anmeldevorgang verläuft und welche emails man erhält (Bitte _anonymisiert _posten).



So, jetzt aber bittschön!



> Hallo Anonymus Connectus!
> 
> Der erste Schritt zur Gratis DVD ist nun gemacht! Damit wir ausschließen
> können, dass Ihre E-Mail Adresse ungewollt genutzt wurde,
> ...


Nixda Widerrufsbelehrung und die sonst notwendigen Hinweise an den Verbraucher. Nach der Anmeldung und der Bestätigung der AGB durch Häkchensetzen gibt es vor der E-Mail mit dem Bestätigungslink lediglich das Fenster über die gespeicherte IP (siehe Anlage). Bestätigt man den Bestätigungslink in der E-Mail folgt ein weißes Browserfenster, in dem klein, oben links lediglich folgendes steht:





> Already confirmed!


Das soll wohl soviel heißen, dass die Anmeldung damit abgeschlossen ist. Einen Memberbereich oder ähnliches sucht man vergeblich. Es gibt auch keine Account- oder Zugangsdaten, was bedeutet, dass diese Projekt absolut noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt und scheinbar manuell gehändelt wird.
Nun fragt sich nur noch, was man für 9 € im Monat (108 € für das erste Jahr) überhaupt bekommt? Unsere Testperson wollte das nimmer wissen und kündigte gleich wieder. Sollte eine Bestätigung oder gar Annahme der vorsorglichen, fristgerechten Kündigung eingehen, wird die abschließend hier auch veröffentlicht.

_PS: das Experiment wird zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen, da Ärger vorprogrammiert ist!_


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (12 März 2006)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte eine Bestätigung oder gar Annahme der vorsorglichen, fristgerechten Kündigung eingehen, werde ich die abschließend auch hier veröffentlichen.


Das ging aber schnell:



> Bitte lesen Sie nochmals sorgfälltig unsere Teilnahmebedingungen!
> 
> Auszug aus den Teilnahmebedingungen
> -----------------------------------
> ...


Nun, mir zeigt das, dass die Kündigung der Testperson fristgerecht eingegangen ist, man nur eine andere Form wünscht. Wünsche werden aber nicht immer wahr.  :lol:


----------



## rolf76 (12 März 2006)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> > Der Widerruf muss schriftlich erfolgen;



*[*]Für das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen kann gem. § 355 BGB keine "strengere" Form als die Textform vereinbart werden:*


> *§ 355 BGB: Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen*
> 
> (1) Wird einem Verbraucher durch Gesetz ein Widerrufsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift eingeräumt, [...]. Der Widerruf muss keine Begründung enthalten und ist *in Textform (§ 126b BGB) oder durch Rücksendung der Sache* innerhalb von zwei Wochen gegenüber dem Unternehmer zu erklären; zur Fristwahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung.


Dieses Formerfordernis kann nur zugunsten des Verbrauchers vertraglich abgeändert, also "abgemildert" werden. E-Mail genügt der Textform:



			
				http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133818#133818 schrieb:
			
		

> § 126b BGB setzt wörtlich für Textform "in einer Urkunde oder auf andere zur dauerhaften Wiedergabe in Schriftzeichen geeignete Weise" voraus, in der "die Person des Erklärenden genannt und der Abschluss der Erklärung durch Nachbildung der Namensunterschrift oder anders erkennbar gemacht" wird.
> 
> Hierbei genügt nach der Rechtsprechung auch E-Mail oder Computerfax.
> 
> Kurzum: Kann per E-Mail bestellt werden - kann auch per E-Mail widerrufen werden. Alle einschränkenden Mehranforderungen sind AGB-widrig, also nicht vereinbart und daher nicht zu fordern.





			
				Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, mir zeigt das, dass die Kündigung der Testperson fristgerecht eingegangen ist,


Widerruf heißt die Erklärung, nicht Kündigung, zum Unterschied siehe näher >HIER<.   

*[*]Der Widerruf muss innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist erklärt werden. Bei Verträgen über Warenlieferungen beginnt die Frist frühestens mit Eingang der ersten Warenlieferung:*
Wurde beim Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist Tage, also 14 Tage ab Eingang der ersten Warenlieferung (Achtung: wenn der Verbraucher die DVDs etc. entsiegelt, besteht kein Widerrufsrecht!).
Wird erst nach Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist einen Monat ab der nachträglich erfolgten Widerrufsbelehrung, frühestens aber ein Monat ab Eingang der Ware.
Wenn keine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 6 Monate ab Vertragsschluss.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (12 März 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Widerruf heißt die Erklärung, nicht Kündigung, zum Unterschied siehe näher >HIER<


  

Im Eifer des Gefechtes hatte das die Testperson wohl übersehen. Aber die DVDener haben auch die Kündigung bereits als Widerruf zur Kenntnis genommen, wie der Betreffzeile der E-Mail zu entnehmen war.


----------



## Wembley (12 März 2006)

> Durch Betätigung des Button »Registrieren« beauftrage ich Dvden.de, mich für das Versenden von DVDs zu registrieren. Sie bekommen von uns jeden dritten Monat eine  DVD unserer Wahl. Ihre Gratis DVD wird Ihnen innerhalb der ersten vier Wochen zugestellt. Der Preis von neun Euro monatlich bei einer Laufzeit von 12 Monaten mit einer jährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt. Sie können die Anmeldung innerhalb von zwei Wochen widerrufen.


Neben den wie üblich nicht deutlichen Angaben über etwaigen Kosten, hat der Kunde offenbar auch das Problem, sich nicht die gewünschte DVD aussuchen zu können. Rein theoretisch könnte das auch eine 30-Minuten-Sequenz von "Kasperl und seine Freunde", mit einer Handkamera bei einem Puppentheater aufgenommen, sein. Das System selbst ist ja wirklich nicht neu (z.B. diverse Buchklubs), aber dort hat der Kunde in der Regel doch die Kontrolle über seine Bestellungen, wobei deren Werbemethoden teilweise schon auch kritikwürdig sind.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2006)

> *§ 2 Nutzungsbedingung*
> 
> Die Dienstleistungen auf w*w.dvden.d* können nur nach Ausfüllen der jeweiligen Anmeldemaske genutzt werden.


Dienstleistung in der Mehrzahl - gibt es noch andere Leistungen als die des DVD-Versands?



> Kunde kann jeder werden, der mindestens 16 Jahre alt ist.


 :gruebel:


----------



## rolf76 (12 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstleistung in der Mehrzahl - gibt es noch andere Leistungen als die des DVD-Versands?


Richtigerweise geht es bei dem Vertrag nicht um Dienstleistungen, sondern um den Warenkauf im Abo:


> § 3 Leistungsumfang / Vertragsgegenstand
> 
> *Der Vertrag beinhaltet den Kauf von DVD – Medien im Abonnement. *





> Kunde kann jeder werden, der mindestens 16 Jahre alt ist.


Jedes Unternehmen kann (abgesehen von gesetzlichen Kontrahierungszwängen) frei festzulegen, an welchen Personenkreis es sein Angebot richtet. Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass Verträge mit Minderjährigen (hier: 16- und 17jährigen) nur mit Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten wirksam sind, siehe näher hier: "Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?" (blaue Schrift anklicken).



			
				Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die DVDener haben auch die Kündigung bereits als Widerruf zur Kenntnis genommen, wie der Betreffzeile der E-Mail zu entnehmen war.


Das ist auch richtig so. Bei Erklärungen von juristischen Laien darf man nicht beim Wortlaut stehen bleiben, sondern muss auslegen, was sie wohl gemeint haben. Daher muss auch eine "Anfechtung" oder "Kündigung" etc. als Widerruf gedeutet werden, wenn ein solcher dem objektiven Willen des Erklärenden entspricht.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (13 März 2006)

Gestern hat sich die Testperson dann ganz freundlich bei den DVDern verabschiedet und heute kamen dann doch noch zwei E-Mails, die aber sicher unbeantwortet bleiben werden:

1.





> Nein wir haben nichts zur Kenntnis genommen, da dies eine automatisch genierte Mail ist.
> 
> Widerrufe werden nur per Einwurfeinschreiben akzeptiert.



2.





> Sollten Ihre angegeben Daten nicht korrekt sein, so haben Sie einen Vertrag gefälscht und wir können gegen Sie rechtlich vorgehen, wegen Betrugs.
> 
> Desweiteren gilt bei uns nicht russisches Recht sondern *englisches*. [Anm. die Testperson ist in Russland]
> 
> Nicht der Betreiber einer Webseite muss sich an die Kunden richten, sondern die Kunden an die geltenden Recht der Webseite. Da Webseiten international sind.


Ganz schön merkbefreit! Rechtssicher sind die jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## rolf76 (13 März 2006)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> > Desweiteren gilt bei uns nicht russisches Recht sondern *englisches*
> > Nicht der Betreiber einer Webseite muss sich an die Kunden richten, sondern die Kunden an die geltenden Recht der Webseite. Da Webseiten international sind.


Die Supportmitarbeiter sollten mal ihre eigenen AGBs lesen:





			
				dvden.de AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Für diesen Vertrag gilt ausschließlich deutsches Recht.


----------



## rolf76 (13 März 2006)

Gerade empfangene PN schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag,
> 
> habe ich eine Chance, wenn ich mich bei DVDen angemeldet habe, die Rechnung nun bekommen, jetzt noch zu widerrufen?
> 
> Danke für jede Antwort.


Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt und erfolgt auch nicht per PN. Für eine individuelle Rechtsberatung kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden. 
:stumm:

*Hilfe zu Selbsthilfe - einfach mal lesen, was hier bereits gepostet wurde: *

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken). 

Bei Waren-Abos gelten noch diese Besonderheiten (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Demnach ist zu beachten, dass der Anbieter einen per E-Mail erfolgten Widerruf akzeptieren muss und nicht durch seine AGB ausschließen kann.

Wenn eine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt ist, beginnt die Widerrufsfrist bei Warenlieferungsverträgen frühestens mit Eingang der ersten Warenlieferung: 
Wurde beim Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist Tage, also 14 Tage ab Eingang der ersten Warenlieferung (Achtung: wenn der Verbraucher die DVDs etc. entsiegelt, besteht kein Widerrufsrecht!).
Wird erst nach Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist einen Monat ab der nachträglich erfolgten Widerrufsbelehrung, frühestens aber ein Monat ab Eingang der Ware.

Wenn keine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 6 Monate ab Vertragsschluss.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (14 März 2006)

Widerruf per E-Mail funktioniert nun also doch. Meine Testperson schrieb heute Nachmittag folgendes:



			
				Tester schrieb:
			
		

> ...leider ist mir meine Zeit nun doch etwas zu schade, als dass ich Ihnen erkläre, wie Gerichtsbarkeiten sowie die unterschiedlichen zivilen Belange unserer kleinen Auseinandersetzung funktionieren bzw. zu bewerten sind. Allerdings zeigt mir der E-Mailverkehr mit Ihnen deutlich, dass Sie keine Ahnung von dem haben, was Sie da verzapfen. Aus diesem Grund sehe ich den Dialog mit Ihnen damit beendet....



Nur vier Minuten später ging folgende E-Mail bei der Testperson ein:



			
				DVDen schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ!
> 
> Mit bedauern haben wir Ihren Widerruf erhalten, den wir Ihnen hiermit bestätigen möchten.
> Bitte beachten Sie, dass nun die Widerrufsfolgen in Kraft treten. Sollten Sie also schon
> ...




Allerdings muss hier nochmals darauf verwiesen werden, _ dass das Experiment zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen wird, da Ärger vorprogrammiert ist!  _


----------



## drboe (14 März 2006)

Benni. schrieb:
			
		

> Oder soll ich es dabei belassen und mir ne neue Emailadresse zulegen?


Was sollte der Wechsel der Mail-Adresse denn bewirken? Sofern Du bei der Anmeldung Deine Postadresse angeben mußtest und das auch getan hast (für die Gratis DVD), dürfte es ein Leichtes sein den Vertrag bzw. die Zahlungen nachdrücklich einzufordern. Wenn Du andererseits auf die Angabe der (richtigen) Postadresse verzichtet hast und Dein Mail-Provider Deine Postadresse nicht kennt, kannst Du Mails von denen natürlich einfach ignorieren; ein Filter tut da in der Regel gute Dienste. Dann wäre ein Wechsel der Mail-Adresse sogar unnötig. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wembley (18 März 2006)

Ein neuer Anbieter: sendvd.de heißt er. Impressum hat Ähnlichkeiten mit 1sms.de .

Unten der Schreenshot (1024x768 im Vollbildmodus, im "normalen Modus" ist der Text ganz unten nicht zu sehen, wenn man nicht scrollt) 



			
				sendvd ganz unten schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Anklicken des "Anmelden"-Buttons beauftrage ich Sendvd.de, mir alle zwei Monate eine DVD zuzusenden. Der Preis von acht Euro monatlich bei einer Laufzeit von zwölf Monaten mit einer jährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt. Ab dann müssen Sie nichts weiter tun als auf Ihre DVDs zu warten. Weitere Informationen finden Sie in den  AGB, den  Kundeninfos/Widerrufsbelehrung sowie den  Datenschutzinfos.


Oben steht was von "gratis" und einer Zeichenfolge, die wohl von vielen als "DVD" interpretiert wird (der erste Buchstabe wird nicht vollständig dargestellt), aber ganz unten und in den AGB habe ich nichts von einer kostenlosen DVD gefunden. Hinweis, dass man sich die DVDs selber aussuchen könnte, habe ich auch keinen gesehen. Ob man wirklich solche Filme bekommt, die am Laufband rechts laufen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2006)

sendvd ganz unten schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Anklicken des "Anmelden"-Buttons beauftrage ich Sendvd.de,
> mir alle zwei Monate eine DVD zuzusenden. Der Preis von acht Euro monatlich bei einer
> Laufzeit von zwölf Monaten mit einer jährlichen Abrechnung im Voraus wird Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt.
> Ab dann müssen Sie nichts weiter tun als auf Ihre DVDs zu warten.


Wenn das nicht die nichtvorhandene tote Katze im Sack ist.  Für 16 Euronen bekommt man in Laden auch schon 
was ganz passables und da sieht man was man kauft, bzw nicht kauft und eine Verpflichtung
 für weitere Käufe geht man auch  nicht ein. Man kann ja auch vier  Monate sparen,
 für 32 Euronen gibt es bestimmt was ordentliches...

cp


----------



## Wembley (18 März 2006)

In den AGB steht zum Punkt "Vertragsleistungen".



			
				sendvd-AGB schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Vertragsleistungen
> 
> 3.1 Ist der Vertrag gemäß Ziffer 2.1 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zustandegekommen, hat der Kunde das Recht, die Dienstleistung von Sendvd.de zunächst 14 Tage lang im Wege einer Testmitgliedschaft zu erproben. Die Testmitgliedschaft ist innerhalb dieser 14 Tage jederzeit kündbar. Sofern der Kunde die Testmitgliedschaft nicht innerhalb der 14 Tage kündigt, verlängert sich der Vertrag in eine Mitgliedschaft mit einer Mindestvertragslaufzeit von zwölf Monaten. Die Versendung der DVDs wird dann kostenpflichtig im Sinne von § 6 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.
> 
> 3.2 Durch den Vertrag verpflichtet sich Sendvd.de, den Kunden alle 2 Monate eine DVD zukommen zu lassen, sobald die Zahlung durch den Kunden gemäß § 6 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen erfolgt ist.


Was kann man mit der "Testmitgliedschaft" überhaupt anfangen? Welche "Dienstleistungen" kann man da erproben?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (18 März 2006)

Vor den Antworten erst noch weitere Fragen zu den AGB von senddvd.de bzw. sendvd.de:



> Wenn es sich bei dem Kunden um einen Verbraucher *im Sinne des § 13 BGB* handelt, ...





> *Es gilt das Recht der Schweiz*. Unberührt bleiben zwingende Bestimmungen des Staates, in dem der Kunde seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hat.


 :gruebel: Das Schweizer Recht kennt meines Wissens kein BGB, sondern nur das Schweizerische Zivilgesetzbuch, abgekürzt ZGB?


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

*DVDen*

Hey Leute,
es ist eigentlich einfach aus dem geschlossenen Vertrag mit DVDen heraus zu kommen. Die haben dort alle keine Ahnung, was jetzt richtig ist. Der Geschäftspartner ist die Share Media Ltd. in Birmingham (England), der Versandpartner die Firma Crudi.de in Speicher? (D) geschlossen hat man den Vertrag dann mit Shared Media in Traun (Österreich) und das Geld soll dann an  vanillapay.com gezahlt werden. Wenn das mal keine Verstrickung von merkwürdigen Adressen ist.  :argue: 
Außerdem, darf man bei auf in Deutschland gekauften Artikel, die Österreichische MwSt anwenden??? Immerhin 20%!!!!  Wohl eher nicht!
Also bleibt sachlich, macht euch keine Panik, lest euch hier alles mal in Ruhe durch und schon seit ihr raus aus dem Vertrag!
Inco


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2006)

*Re: DVDen*



			
				Incognito schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben dort alle keine Ahnung, was jetzt richtig ist.


Du bist nun schon der zweite, der in diese Richtung deutet.


			
				Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> Tester schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Allerdings zeigt mir der E-Mailverkehr mit Ihnen deutlich, dass Sie keine Ahnung von dem haben, was Sie da verzapfen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

also ich bin auch darauf reingefallen jedoch habe ich keinerlei Bestätigungsmail erhalten oder dergleichen. Als ich letzte Woche das Päckchen und eine Rechnung per Mail bekommen habe, habe ich per Mail und per Einschreiben gekündigt und die DVD direkt wieder zurück geschickt. Bis jetzt ist noch keine Antwort gekommen ich hoffe das es gut verläuft.

PS: habe mich Anfang Februar registriert


----------



## rolf76 (28 März 2006)

Pete2 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich letzte Woche das Päckchen und eine Rechnung per Mail bekommen habe,


Was für eine DVD war drin? War sie versiegelt?
Kannst Du die Rechnung hier mal anonymisiert einstellen?

Zur Bindung an einen solchen Vertrag und durch welche Erklärungen man sich wieder lösen kann siehe bereits hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=143215#143215


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Also, wollte nur mal meine Meinung und ein Erlebnis posten..

Ich finde das nicht richtig von diesen Firmen, solche [.........] auf die Beine zu stellen.
Ich habe letzte Woche doch tatsächlich ein Paket mit einer DVD bekommen.
Habe mich allerdings NIE dort angemeldet.
2 Tage später liegt eine Rechnung in meinem Briefkasten.

Da ich noch 16 bin, können sie mir ja kaum etwas anhaben.
Steht ja schon da, dass ich die zustimmung meiner Eltern bräuchte.
Allerdings, wie gesagt, ich habe mich da gar nicht erst angemeldet.
Da hier der Wunsch geäusert wurde, nach einer Kopie des Vertrages:

Vorderseite
Rückseite

Ich schätze, das mich da ein paar nicht sehr schlaue Menschen, in eine unschöne Lage bringen wollen.
Wenn DVDen über die gespeicherte IP den tatsächlichen Anmelder findet, kann ich dann rechtliche Schritte gegen ihn einleiten?

Und zur Information:
Bei mir lag die DVD "Constantine 2 Disc Edition" und war bzw. ist noch versiegelt.
Da ich schon von solchen Angeboten gehört habe (Free I-Pod etc.) habe ich sie noch im Original zustand belassen.
Noch dazu, kann man diese DVD für ~1,- € bei Ebay erwerben und bei DVDen soll sie unglaubliche ~30,- € kosten!

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (28 März 2006)

Da die Angaben auf der "Produktinformation" insoweit etwas missverständlich sind hier noch einmal der klare Hinweis:

*Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt frühestens mit Lieferung der Ware.* 

Wurde beim Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist Tage, also 14 Tage ab Eingang der ersten Warenlieferung (Achtung: wenn der Verbraucher die DVDs etc. entsiegelt, besteht kein Widerrufsrecht!).
Wird erst nach Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist einen Monat ab der nachträglich erfolgten Widerrufsbelehrung, frühestens aber ein Monat ab Eingang der Ware.
 Wenn überhaupt keine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 6 Monate ab Vertragsschluss. 

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Bei Waren-Abos gelten noch diese Besonderheiten (blaue Schrift anklicken).

@Gast: Ich weiß, dass Dich das nicht so interessiert, weil Du Dich gar nicht angemeldet hattest. Die Ausführungen dienen aber der Klarstellung für andere.


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Also, soll ich denen die DVD zurückschicken, mit einer offiziellen Kündigung?

Da ich keine einzige E-Mail von ihnen erhalten habe,
(Der Anmelder, hat wohl seine eigene E-Mail Adresse benutzt)
konnte ich auch nichts von Wiederrufsrecht etc. wissen.

Ich wusste ja nicht mal etwas von solch einer Bestellung.
Allerdings, sehe ich gar nicht erst ein, dass ich noch die Transportkosten tragen soll.

Ich habe an [email protected] auch bereits 2 E-Mails geschrieben.
Doch es kommt einfach keine Antwort.
Obwohl etwas von 24 Stunden Service auf diesem Vertrag steht..


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich allerdings NIE dort angemeldet.


Aber womöglich jemand anderes mit Deinem Namen, siehe analog die üblichen Pizzabestellungen zum Jux.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn DVDen über die gespeicherte IP den tatsächlichen Anmelder findet, kann ich dann rechtliche Schritte gegen ihn einleiten?


Lass das! Wenn die meinen, dass sie jemand behumst hat, dann sollen die das gefälligst selbst machen!



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Noch dazu, kann man diese DVD für ~1,- € bei Ebay erwerben und bei DVDen soll sie unglaubliche ~30,- € kosten!


Das war zu erwarten!  8)


----------



## Wembley (28 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl etwas von 24 Stunden Service auf diesem Vertrag steht..


Damit wollen die wohl sagen, dass der Mailserver nicht um fünf Uhr nachmittags nach Hause geht.   

BTW: Kurz mal gegoogelt, diese DVDs kosten in vielen Shops so um die 10 Euro. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2006)

Hm.. ich will eigentlich auch gar keine rechtlichen Schritte einleiten, aber wenn es so eine Gruppe von Leuten war, die ich mal meine Freunde nannte, dann wäre das nur, um ihnen mal zu zeigen, was sie lieber lassen sollten.

Aber zu erklären warum, würde jetzt zu weit gehen..   

Naja, jedenfalls, werde ich das Geld nicht bezahlen.
Die sollen nur mal die E-Mail auf die das registriert ist rausrücken.
Habe ich ihnen auch bereits geschrieben, aber wei gesagt, da kommt nix.

In der letzten Mail, hab ich auch geschrieben, das, falls sie nicht zurück schreiben, ich die Angelegenheit als geklärt ansehe.
Und das werde ich auch jetzt erst mal tun!  0


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

habe gestern um 22 Uhr ne Mail erhalten



> Ihr Widerruf wurde abgelehnt - Grund dafür ist der nicht fristgemäße Widerruf von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsabschluss!




also langsam habe ich keinen Bock mehr


----------



## rolf76 (29 März 2006)

Pete2 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ihr Widerruf wurde abgelehnt - Grund dafür ist der *nicht fristgemäße Widerruf von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsabschluss!*


 Das ist schlicht falsch. Richtig ist:

*Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt bei DVD-Abos frühestens mit Lieferung der ersten Warenlieferung.*



			
				§ 312d Abs. 2 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ... *bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung*... http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__312d.html.


 Genaueres zur Frist unter  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=145944#145944


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

habe das auch in meinem Widerruf erwähnt doch die bleiben sturr


----------



## rolf76 (29 März 2006)

Pete2 schrieb:
			
		

> habe das auch in meinem Widerruf erwähnt doch die bleiben sturr


Ist es Dir sehr wichtig, dass der Anbieter die Rechtslage durchschaut?  

Jedenfalls wurde Dir bestätigt, dass Dein Widerruf dort ankam und als ein solcher auch erkannt wurde.

Sollte es jemals (was ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte) zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen, könntest Du das dem Richter vorlegen. Vielleicht kennt der ja die einschlägigen Paragraphen...


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

Pete2 schrieb:
			
		

> ............die bleiben sturr


 Hatten wir schon > HIER <!


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

gut und was soll ich jetzt machen?


etwa bezahlen?


----------



## DNA2 (29 März 2006)

Pete2 schrieb:
			
		

> etwa bezahlen?


*Warum nicht?*

Erste Möglichkeit: weil das Rechtsgefühl "NEIN" sagt. Nun, dann ist die Frage beantwortet - und jetzt zu ermitteln, wie man das möglichst risikoarm durchzieht.

Zweite Möglichkeit: weil das Rechtsgefühl "ICH SOLLTE WOHL" sagt. Nun, dann ist's vermutlich so richtig.

Dritte Möglichkeit: weil das Rechtsgefühl "ICH SOLLTE WOHL" sagt, das Portemonnaie aber "ICH WILL/KANN NICHT": Dann wird's ein Thema, das hier nicht so ganz passt.


----------



## Horst1983 (11 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Moins!
Hab grad auch n bißchen Stress mit DVDen.de. Hab die [ edit]  aber schon so weit an die Wand gespielt, dass sie nicht mehr antworten.
Großes Dankeschön für die Screenshots der Widerrufsbelehrungen, die haben mir echt weitergeholfen!!!
Eine Frage hab ich noch:
Da die Jungs ja mit ner gratis DvD geworben haben, kann ich die dann nicht eigentlich einbehalten? 
Auf Seite 3 steht ja in der Email von der Testperson, dass er die Gratis DvD zurückschicken soll! Warum muss man was zurückschicken was gratis war?!?

Thx im Vorraus für ne Antwort!

Horst

_ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## Wembley (11 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Horst1983 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Jungs ja mit ner gratis DvD geworben haben, kann ich die dann nicht eigentlich einbehalten?



Schau dir die Postings von Rolf76 auf der ersten Seite an.

Da steht bei der "Die Widerrufsbelehrung" im Scrollfenster vom 11.02.2006:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=136188#post136188



> Die gratis DVD dürfen Sie in jedem Fall behalten.



Was den 11.03 betrifft, habe ich so eine deutliche Formulierung nicht gefunden. Würde ich diese DVD behalten wollen, dann würde ich persönlich es drauf ankommen lassen. Ist aber nicht als Tipp anzusehen. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich hab mich auch ende Februar da angemeldet aber ohne meine Adresse einzugeben, da es nicht erforderlich war. 
Heute bekomme ich den üblichen email von denen, wo drauf steht daß meine  Widerrufsrecht am 14.03.06 abgelaufen ist.

interessant aber ist es zu wissen daß nach § 312d Abs. 2 BGB "Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ... bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung"

deswegen frage ich mich jetzt wie ich als nächste schritt verhalten soll? 

1. Soll ich erstmal abwarten bis ich die Ware bekomme und dann die Widerruf mit der Ware per einschreiben mit rückschein zurückschicke?

2. oder soll ich am besten das tun bevor ich überhaupt was bekomme?

Ich danke euch im voraus für eure Antwort 

gruss


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> interessant aber ist es zu wissen daß nach § 312d Abs. 2 BGB "Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ... bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung"


Wenn es dir lieber sein sollte, den Widerruf gleich zu schicken, dann lass dich nicht aufhalten. Die Entscheidung musst aber du treffen, wann du das machen willst.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Maik (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich habe auch so eine Sch**ß rechnung von den bekommen.

nur der witz ist ich kannte die seite bis heute überhauptnicht.
kann es sein, das die einen virus im umlauf bringen der sich automatisch dort registriert und aus den Temp dateien die Email adresse nimmt.

denn zu den zeitpunkt, wo ich mich regestriert haben sollte hatte ich einen mir nicht Bekannten Virus auf dem Rechner.

also begehen die doch dann [......] oder?

THX im Voraus.

Maik.J

_Wort entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@Maik

Einmal das wichtigste für dich: Wer keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, braucht auch nichts zu bezahlen. Ich gehe jetzt aber auch nicht davon aus, dass du das vorgehabt hättest. Wie jemand trotzdem in den "Genuss" einer solchen Rechnung kommen kann, gibt es ganz allgemein gesehen, ohne mich konkret auf diesen Anbieter zu beziehen, einige Möglichkeiten. Was deine Vermutung betrifft, ist bei diesem Anbieter zur Zeit darüber nichts bekannt. Allerdings ist es schwierig, von hier aus zu beurteilen, wie das wirklich abgelaufen ist. 

Auf alle Fälle gilt für dich, wenn du nie auf der Seite warst: Kein Vertrag - daher kann der Anbieter keine Ansprüche stellen. Aus. Fertig. 

BTW: Wie hast du den Virus runterbekommen bzw. wie hat er sich bemerkbar gemacht?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
nun wenn ich das tuhe dann bekommen die somit meine Adresse! 
Hat jmd vielleicht Netz ein Widerruf Muster für diesen Fall, würde mich sehr interesserien wie so ein "perfekte" Widerruf ausehen soll.

danke.


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
> nun wenn ich das tuhe dann bekommen die somit meine Adresse!
> Hat jmd vielleicht Netz ein Widerruf Muster für diesen Fall, würde mich sehr interesserien wie so ein "perfekte" Widerruf ausehen soll.


Ah jetzt sehe ich es erst. Du schriebst doch auch


> Ich hab mich auch ende Februar da angemeldet aber ohne meine Adresse einzugeben, da es nicht erforderlich war.


Wenn es sich um das Eingabefeld von DVDen.de handelt, dann wundert mich es, dass keine Adressdaten notwendig gewesen sein sollen. Das wäre mir jetzt neu. Oder waren zwar die Eingabefelder da, aber es langte schon, wenn die Email-Adresse angegeben wurde? Was gerade hier sinnlos wäre, weil irgendwohin müssen die ja die Gratis-DVD schicken. Wenn es sich so abgespielt hat, wie du es beschreibst, ist da dir nicht auch was spanisch vorgekommen? So schaut alles ein wenig anders aus.

Zum Widerruf: Vielleicht kennst du diesen Link schon. Allgemeine Infos:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

Da steht ja, wie du richtig bemerkt hast:


> Bei Verträgen über die Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist frühestens mit Eingang der Warenlieferung.


Das ist gerade in deinem Fall amüsant. Ob irgendwo im Internet das "perfekte" Widerrufsmuster steht, wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber das kriegst du schon hin, wenn du einen schreiben willst. Ist ja keine Doktorarbeit.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,
bin auch auf suche nach Hilfe da sich ein Freund auf Dvden angemeldet hat, das AGB Kästchen angeklickt hat und nach wochen die dvd bekam, hat sie leider auch aufgemacht. Ohne zu wissen ein Abo gemacht zu haben kam dann etwas später die Rechnung,als nicht mit der Dvd. 
Die Dvd hat er zurück geschickt mit Brief, wurde jedoch nicht von Dvden angenommen und zurückgeschickt!  Zahlreiche Wiederrufs-Mails mit Auszügen nach durchlesen dieses Forums wurden auch ständig abgelehnt. Besteht denn noch irgendeine möglichkeit sich da zu wehren?!
Beste Grüße, Maja


----------



## Wembley (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin auch auf suche nach Hilfe da sich ein Freund auf Dvden angemeldet hat, das AGB Kästchen angeklickt hat und nach wochen die dvd bekam, hat sie leider auch aufgemacht. Ohne zu wissen ein Abo gemacht zu haben kam dann etwas später die Rechnung,als nicht mit der Dvd.
> Die Dvd hat er zurück geschickt mit Brief, wurde jedoch nicht von Dvden angenommen und zurückgeschickt! Zahlreiche Wiederrufs-Mails mit Auszügen nach durchlesen dieses Forums wurden auch ständig abgelehnt. Besteht denn noch irgendeine möglichkeit sich da zu wehren?!
> Beste Grüße, Maja



*Hilfe zu Selbsthilfe - einfach mal lesen, was hier bereits gepostet wurde: *

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken). 

Bei Waren-Abos gelten noch diese Besonderheiten (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Demnach ist zu beachten, dass der Anbieter einen per E-Mail erfolgten Widerruf akzeptieren muss und nicht durch seine AGB ausschließen kann.

Wenn eine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt ist, beginnt die Widerrufsfrist bei Warenlieferungsverträgen frühestens mit Eingang der ersten Warenlieferung: 
Wurde beim Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist Tage, also 14 Tage ab Eingang der ersten Warenlieferung (Achtung: wenn der Verbraucher die DVDs etc. entsiegelt, besteht kein Widerrufsrecht!).
Wird erst nach Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist einen Monat ab der nachträglich erfolgten Widerrufsbelehrung, frühestens aber ein Monat ab Eingang der Ware.

Wenn keine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 6 Monate ab Vertragsschluss. 

Nur zur Info: Die weiteren Anforderungen des § 505 BGB sind nicht einschlägig, wenn die Gesamtvergütung bis zum frühestmöglichen Kündigungszeitpunkt nicht mehr als 200 EUR beträgt.
Weiters gilt: Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen oder an einen Anwalt wenden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne zu wissen ein Abo gemacht zu haben kam dann etwas später die Rechnung


Was hat er denn gedacht, wofür er sich anmeldet?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
nun ja,es gibt sie halt noch, die naivchen, aber belehrt hab ich ihn schon genung, jedenfals will er´s "aussitzen", ich habe denen jedoch alles mögliche schon geschrieben was ich hier so zusammenfassen konnte. 100000mails, und immer wurden wir geblockt, klar. 
Da alles über vanillapay läuft,die also den zahlauftrag von dvden haben, besteht natürlich die gefahr einer klage o.ä, die sind ja "amtlicher" und können sich das wohl erlauben. Und sich über die Verbraucherzentrale infos zu holen kostet halt auch was :/
Vielen Dank trozdem!
Lg, Maja

P.s was genau sind "gesetzeskonforme" Widerrufsbelehrung?


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ....vanillapay .... die sind ja "amtlicher" ....


DIE sind überhaupt nicht amtlich, siehe > HIER <. Ein Zahlungssystemanbieter, der für DVDen anscheinend die Abwicklung des Forderungsmanagements in D macht. Dass die z. B. eine Inkassoerlaubnis hätten, wäre mir neu.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


über die "Verflechtungen"  hat sich hier schon mal jemand Gedanken gemacht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=138133#post138133

cp


----------



## RedTiger2407 (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo!

ALso ich habe auch eine Rechnung von DVDen bekommen und ewige viele Emails geschrieben. Nun antworten sie nicht mehr.

Hab auch ein Einschreiben als Widerruf und so weiter gemacht.

Aber Vanillapay hat mir schon eine Zahlungerinerung geschickt.

Und heute ging eine neue Email rein, die letzte Zahlungserinnerung vor Anwaltsinkasso.

Langsam bekomme ich doch muffe 

Was könnte mir schlechtestens falls blühen, wenn ich nun wieder nicht zahle???

Ist jemand schon weiter wie ich bei DVDen??


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				RedTiger2407 schrieb:
			
		

> ...heute ging eine neue Email rein, die letzte Zahlungserinnerung vor Anwaltsinkasso.


Wer soll das denn sein?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> RedTiger2407 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die letzte vor der allerletzten...

cp


----------



## RedTiger2407 (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also vielleicht hab ich mich nicht gut ausgedrückt, aber ich habe auf jeden Fall gestern eine Email mit der letzten Zahlungserinnerung bekommen.

Habt ihr antworten, was mir schlechtesten Falls passieren könnte?


----------



## rolf76 (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				RedTiger2407 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr antworten, was mir schlechtesten Falls passieren könnte?


Was sollte denn passieren? Entweder Du siehst die Forderung als begründet an und zahlst oder Du hältst die Forderung für unbegründet und zahlst nicht.

Wenn Du mit den hier allgemein gegebenen Infos diese Frage nicht beantworten kannst, solltest Du Dich an eine Beratungsstelle der Verbraucherzentralen wenden (Beratungsgespräch vor Ort kostet wohl pauschal zwischen 6 und 15 EUR, kannst Dich ja vorher erkundigen) oder an einen Anwalt.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also im Endeffekt bringt nun dieses Forum gar nichts oder?

Es wird nur im den heissen Brei rumgeredet. 

Das man gute Tipps bekommt ohne das es gleich eine Rechtsberatung ist, ist wohl nicht drin.

Schade.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Endeffekt bringt nun dieses Forum gar nichts oder?
> Es wird nur im den heissen Brei rumgeredet.
> Das man gute Tipps bekommt ohne das es gleich eine Rechtsberatung ist, ist wohl nicht drin.


Gute Tipps gibt es hier in Hülle und Fülle, wenn du zu faul bist, sie zu lesen,
 ist das dein Bier nicht das des Forums 

Gezielte Einzelfallberatung ist nicht erlaubt. Wenn du das für lau haben willst 
geh in andere Foren, die sich über  Abmahnungen und Einstweilige Verfügungen
 keine Gedanken machen. (Bis sie einschlagen) 
cp


----------



## advisor (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				RedTiger2407 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr antworten, was mir schlechtesten Falls passieren könnte?


Wenn du nicht zahlst, dann müssen die gerichtliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Schlimmstenfalls droht also eine Klage bei deinem örtlichen Amtsgericht.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmstenfalls droht also eine Klage bei deinem örtlichen Amtsgericht.


Die  nach den hier vorliegen Kenntnissen noch nie  eingereicht wurde. Zunächst
 müßte   der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid erfolgen. Auch dazu ist nichts bekannt. 


cp


----------



## drboe (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich auch ende Februar da angemeldet aber ohne meine Adresse einzugeben, da es nicht erforderlich war.
> Heute bekomme ich den üblichen email von denen, wo drauf steht daß meine  Widerrufsrecht am 14.03.06 abgelaufen ist.
> 
> interessant aber ist es zu wissen daß nach § 312d Abs. 2 BGB "Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ... bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung"
> ...


Wie willst Du in den Besitz der Ware kommen? Nach Deinen Aussagen (s.o.) hast Du die Adresse nicht angegeben. Demnach kann Dich eine Warensendung ebensowenig  erreichen wie eine Rechnung auf dem Postweg, es sei denn, man kann über Deine Mail-Adresse die Postadresse recherchieren (eigene Domain).

Sollte Dich nun wider erwarten eine Sendung mit DVDs erreichen, so kannst Du hier im Thread nachlesen, dass die Widerspruchsfrist erst dann beginnt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Endeffekt bringt nun dieses Forum gar nichts oder?
> Es wird nur im den heissen Brei rumgeredet.
> Das man gute Tipps bekommt ohne das es gleich eine Rechtsberatung ist, ist wohl nicht drin.
> Schade.


Also ich hätte wohl aus den Tipps hier schon die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen.

Absolute Rechtssicherheit bringt halt seit eh und je nur ein Urteil in letzter Instanz (das könnte durchaus auch mal das BVG sein). Diese Rechtssicherheit wird von allen dubiosen Abo-Betreibern wohlweislich aus gutem Grund nicht gesucht.

Warum auch, solange sich derart viele User von Drohungen einschüchtern lassen und letztendlich doch zahlen ? Wenn das Geschäft auch so blüht, warum sollen diese "innovativen Geschäftsleute" dann noch das Risiko eines "juristisches Abenteuers" auf sich nehmen ???


----------



## Captain Picard (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Absolute Rechtssicherheit bringt halt seit eh und je nur ein Urteil in letzter Instanz
> (das könnte durchaus auch mal das BVG sein).


Absolute Rechtssicherheit gibt es nie, das ist eine Illusion im Leuchtturm. 
 Wichtig wäre eine eindeutige  und klare  Rechtslage: Es könnte allerdings eine
lohnenswerte Aufgabe des BVerfG sein, dem Gesetzgeber mal ein paar Nachilfestunden
 zu erteilen, wie schon so oft....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39820


> Gleichzeitig appellierten die Verbraucherschützer an die Bundesregierung,
> endlich gegen dubiose Geschäftsmodelle im Internet vorzugehen.
> „Hartnäckigen Verstößen“ wie im Fall S. sei nur durch ein energisches
> Vorgehen des Gesetzgebers durch härtere Sanktionen zu begegnen.





			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Geschäft auch so blüht, warum sollen
> diese "innovativen Geschäftsleute" dann noch das Risiko eines "juristisches Abenteuers"
> auf sich nehmen ???


Auf den Tag warten wohl alle, dass einer aus diesem   erlauchten Kreis sich vor die Schranken
 eines  Gerichts wagt. 
Da dürfte der Sitzungssaal wohl nicht für die Zuschauer ausreichen...

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi Wembeley.
Ich habe ihn be,erkt, dadurch das mein rechner alle 10 min neutsart gemacht hatte. und es war ein virus der im internet nirgendsverzeichnet ist. ich hab ihn dann auch nur runterbekommen nachdem ich das betriebssystem komplett neu draufgepackt.

Gruß: Maik




			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> @Maik
> 
> Einmal das wichtigste für dich: Wer keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, braucht auch nichts zu bezahlen. Ich gehe jetzt aber auch nicht davon aus, dass du das vorgehabt hättest. Wie jemand trotzdem in den "Genuss" einer solchen Rechnung kommen kann, gibt es ganz allgemein gesehen, ohne mich konkret auf diesen Anbieter zu beziehen, einige Möglichkeiten. Was deine Vermutung betrifft, ist bei diesem Anbieter zur Zeit darüber nichts bekannt. Allerdings ist es schwierig, von hier aus zu beurteilen, wie das wirklich abgelaufen ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo!!!

mein freund hat sich, mich und seine mutter ende februar bei dvden,de angemeldet, ohne vorher die agb`s zu lesen!
er benutzte für jede anmeldung eine andere email adresse, aber nicht unsere haupt emailadressen, bei diesen emailadressen stehen auch nicht unsere namen sondern einfach nur irgendwelche buchstaben (..........)

erst als die 1 rechnung kam, wusste er was er und da eigentlich eingebrockt hat!! 
haben dann per einschreiben wiederrufe geschickt aber die wurden abgelehnt weil die 2 wochen nach anmeldung schon vorbei waren!
ca. 1 woche später kamen die "gratis" dvd`s, die wir alle wieder zurück geschickt haben!

nun kam heute an "meine email" eine mahnung in der steht dass dies die letzte sei bevor sie weitere schritte einleiten!!

und nun?? ich war schon bei der verbraucherzentrale, die sagten mir ich solle es "aussitzen" da ich mich ja nicht selber angemeldet habe sondern mein freund!
sie gaben mir auch einen musterbrief mit den ich dort per einschreiben hin senden soll!

ich sehe es nicht ein diese 108 euro zu bezahlen, allerdings kann mein freund nun wegen betruges dran kommen oder???

ach übrigens, hatte mal probleme mit oxeo.de die haben mir mahnungen geschickt obwohl ich diese seite nicht mal kannte. habe angerufen um das klar zu stellen, die gaben mir eine ip nummer!
die verbraucherzentrale sagte mir dass solche firmen damit nur meinen anbieter rausfinden können und nicht meinen eigentlichen namen+adresse!

dies dürfen sie nur pber einen gerichtlichen beschluss erfahren!!

lg stephanie

_Mailadresse entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!!!
> 
> ...
> sie gaben mir auch einen musterbrief mit den ich dort per einschreiben hin senden soll! ...



könntest du uns bitte den Musterbrief veröffentlichen, das wäre sehr hilfreich.
Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

guckt ihr mal dieses Screenshot an 
--> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=10156&d=1142074716

wenn man die Seite nicht runterscrollt, dann kann man gar nichts über die die 9 euro im Monat lesen, es gibt nicht mal wie es sein muss es kleines hinweis durch ein Stern * oder sonst was das der seite besucher darauf achten muss das unten etwas gelesen muss. können wir eigentlich diese seite nicht anklagen ?!?!


----------



## Patti123 (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich ahbe auch das Problem mit Dvden.de

Habe mal folgende Mail an die Geschickt.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ihnen ist warscheinlich Ihre Rechtslage nicht ganz bewusst.

1. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt bei DVD-Abos frühestens mit Lieferung der
ersten Warenlieferung. Siehe (2) Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von §
355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c
Abs. 2, bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim
Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor
dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen
nicht vor dem Tage des Vertragsschlusses.

2. Benötigen Sie bei mir, da ich noch nicht Volljährig bin, die
Einverständniserklärung meiner Erziehungsberechtigten, die Ihnen allerdings
fehlt. Darum ist der Vertrag Ungültig.
dazu siehe: Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig.
Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des
Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten
Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine
Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung
denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem
Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen
mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig
fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der
Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.



3. Kann ich per Email Widerrufen dazu dies: § 126b BGB setzt wörtlich für
Textform "in einer Urkunde oder auf andere zur dauerhaften Wiedergabe in
Schriftzeichen geeignete Weise" voraus, in der "die Person des Erklärenden
genannt und der Abschluss der Erklärung durch Nachbildung der
Namensunterschrift oder anders erkennbar gemacht" wird.

Hierbei genügt nach der Rechtsprechung auch E-Mail oder Computerfax.

Kurzum: Kann per E-Mail bestellt werden - kann auch per E-Mail widerrufen
werden. Alle einschränkenden Mehranforderungen sind AGB-widrig, also nicht
vereinbart und daher nicht zu fordern.

Mit der Absendung dieses Widerrufes ist der Vertrag, wie aus den Oben
angezeigten Punkten erloschen. Da er KEINE Rechtskräftigkeit besitzt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Patrick ******

gestern kam von denen ne Mail: Zitat "Verträge wie dieser ist ab 16 Jahren völlig rechtskräftig."  Naja die können da wohl nich gut Deutsch ne^^:-D


----------



## rolf76 (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> können wir eigentlich diese seite nicht anklagen!?!



Wenn es darum geht, irreführende Angebote effektiv zu bekämpfen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) wirksamer und schneller als das Strafrecht. Denn mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen. Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)

Nicht jede "Abzocke" ist zugleich eine Straftat. Planmäßige gewerbliche "Abzocke" ist nach meinem Verständnis aber *immer* wettbewerbsrechtlich unlauter. Wenn bei einer Werbung keine wettbewerbsrechtliche Unlauterkeit vorliegt, dürfte die Werbung kaum als "Abzocke" zu bezeichnen sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallöchen!!

in dem musterbrief gehts allerdings darum, dass man sich nich selbst angemeldet hat! aber ich veröffentliche ihn gerne trotzdem!!


Unberechtigte Forderung

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben vom ..............., in dem Sie einen Betrag von ........Euro für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer Internet-Serviceleistung verlangen.

Nach meiner Überzeugung habe ich keinen Vertrag mich Ihnen abgeschlossen.

Sollten Sie anderer Meinung sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wann und wie es zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam, wie Sie mich gemäß den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz belehrt haben und mich u.a gemäß §312e BGB, bzw. §1 der BGB-Info VO informiert haben.

Äußerst hilfsweise fechte ich den angeblich abgeschlossenen Vertag wegen arglistiger Täuschung an.
Daneben widerrufe ich den geshclossenen Vertrag nach den maßgeblichen Vorschriften über Fernabsatzverträge.
Höchst hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der abgegebenen Willenserklärungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen



so, das wars!! trotzdem rate ich jedem mal zu verbraucherzentrale zu wandern und seine lage zu schildern!
kostet gar nich viel und die helfen einem da weiter! ich habe 1 stunde mit 2 leuten (einer davon anwalt) gesprochen und habe 2 euro bezahlt 

lg stephanie


----------



## rolf76 (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> für die angebliche Inanspruchnahme einer Internet-Serviceleistung verlangen.



Wieso schreibst Du "Internet-Serviceleistung"? Steht das so in der Rechnung oder hat man den angeblichen Vertrag bei der Verbraucherzentrale als "Internet-Serviceleistung" bezeichnet?

Wenn das in der Rechnung so bezeichnet wird, ok. 

Ansonsten würde ich einen Vertrag über ein DVD-Abo nicht als "Internet-Serviceleistung" bezeichnen. Denn der Begriff "Internet-Serviceleistung" deutet auf eine Dienstleistung hin, bei DVD-Abos handelt es sich aber um einen Warenkauf im Abonnement.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo!!

ne das steht nur in dem musterbrief so, aber die meinten ich solle dass so schreiben wie es in dem musterbrief steht!


----------



## rolf76 (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ok, dann liegt das einfach an dem Musterbrief, der offenbar auf möglichst viele Angebote im Internet (Proben-Abos, SMS-Abos etc.) anwendbar sein soll und daher den umfassenden Oberbegriff "Internet-Serviceleistung" enthält.

Bei DVD-Abos würde ich aber nicht von "Internet-Serviceleistung" sprechen, da der Begriff auf eine Dienstleistung hindeutet. Ein DVD-Abo ist jedoch keine Dienstleistung, sondern ein Warenkauf im Abonnement. Und mit Internet hat dieser Warenkauf auch nicht viel zu tun, außer dass der Abschluss eines möglichen Vertrages über das Internet erfolgt ist. 

_(Zur Illustration: Bei einem telefonisch aufgeschwatzten Zeitschriften-Abo würde auch niemand von einer "Telefon-Serviceleistung" sprechen...)_

Ein Nachteil wird aus der missverständlichen Bezeichnung jedoch nicht entstehen, weil die Wortwahl gerade von juristischen Laien nicht auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden darf, sondern ausgelegt werden muss.

Im Übrigen setzt das Musterschreiben meine allgemeinen Handlungsempfehlungen für Online-Abos ("Und was mache ich jetzt?") um, soweit sich ein Volljähriger irrtümlich zu einem Online-Abo angemeldet hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo!
Ich muss leider zu geben ich bin auch darauf rein gefallen und stecke noch tief drin.Plötzlich bekam ich gestern die Rechnung per E-mail mit dem sofortigen Vermerk Widerrufsrecht wäre seit dem 28.03.2006 erloschen.
Toll muss ich echt sagen, ich wusste bis gestern nicht das ich überhaubt ein Vertrag ein gegangen war oder bin.Die DVD ist bei mir auch noch nicht mal eingetroffen.Natürlich werde ich Dienstag zum Verbraucherschutz gehen und mich da erst mal schlau machen und mich beraten lassen.Normaler weise sollte man sich alle( alle die auf diese Sache rein gefallen sind) zusammen tun,gegen diese Leute vorgehen,für mich ist das [........]!!Alle die hier drauf rein gefallen sind sollten sich einen Anwalt nehmen ( diese Kosten teilen) und mithelfen diesen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen.Ich meine wir sollten alle zusammen rechtskräftig da gegen angehen und an die öffentlichkeit gehen wie Zeitungen, Fehrnseher ( Akte 06 o. Stern TV,)erst letztens, letzte Woche war im Fernsehen auch so ein Bericht nur mit einer X-Box.Wir dürfen uns doch sowas nicht gefallen lassen.Wäre nett und hilfreich wenn sich hier mal einer Meldet der auch evtl. so dagegen angehen möchte denn so kann man auch sehr viel erreichen.Die Menge machts.

_Ein Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Pal_M (17 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Sicherheit-Online.net schrieb:
			
		

> *Was tun als Betroffener in der Abo-Falle?*
> 
> Wer nach Registrierung bei einem vermeintlichen "Gratis"-Angebot unerwartet eine hohe Rechnung erhält, ist oft ratlos, was er nun unternehmen soll - und unternehmen kann. Hier ist der Gang zum Anwalt oder zur örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale dringend anzuraten. Denn nur diese können den jeweiligen Einzelfall prüfen und die optimale Vorgehensweise einschätzen. Grundsätzlich möglich sind folgende Schritte:
> 
> ...






> Hallo!
> Ich muss leider zu geben ich bin auch darauf rein gefallen und stecke noch tief drin.Plötzlich bekam ich gestern die Rechnung per E-mail mit dem sofortigen Vermerk Widerrufsrecht wäre seit dem 28.03.2006 erloschen.
> Toll muss ich echt sagen, ich wusste bis gestern nicht das ich überhaubt ein Vertrag ein gegangen war oder bin.Die DVD ist bei mir auch noch nicht mal eingetroffen.Natürlich werde ich Dienstag zum Verbraucherschutz gehen und mich da erst mal schlau machen und mich beraten lassen.Normaler weise sollte man sich alle( alle die auf diese Sache rein gefallen sind) zusammen tun,gegen diese Leute vorgehen,für mich ist das [........]!!Alle die hier drauf rein gefallen sind sollten sich einen Anwalt nehmen ( diese Kosten teilen) und mithelfen diesen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen.Ich meine wir sollten alle zusammen rechtskräftig da gegen angehen und an die öffentlichkeit gehen wie Zeitungen, Fehrnseher ( Akte 06 o. Stern TV,)erst letztens, letzte Woche war im Fernsehen auch so ein Bericht nur mit einer X-Box.Wir dürfen uns doch sowas nicht gefallen lassen.Wäre nett und hilfreich wenn sich hier mal einer Meldet der auch evtl. so dagegen angehen möchte denn so kann man auch sehr viel erreichen.Die Menge machts.




Halt uns auf die leufenden, und ich wäre als erster der mitmachen würde wenn so eine Aktion gestart könnte. ich sag einfach ich bin dabei


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*bei mir versuchen sie es auch*

hallo zusammen

ich bekam auch am freitag einen email mit der rechnung von 108 euro, obwohl ich mich niemals dort angemeldet haben. auf der rechnung haben sie sogar meine erste wohnadresse rausgefunden (vor 10 jahren) und eine IP adresse wo gar nicht mit meiner jetztigen übereinstimmt. [.....]
und bis heute nie etwas schriftlich erhalten und weder eine dvd, aber geld wollen diese. und das peinliche daran. Besellung in Deutschland, und für die Rechnung ist Traun Oesterreich zuständig, und die bank in St Gallen Schweiz

gruss

i.f.

_Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Suchender (18 April 2006)

*AW: bei mir versuchen sie es auch*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekam auch am freitag einen email mit der rechnung von 108 euro, obwohl ich mich niemals dort angemeldet haben.



Damit wäre die Angelegenheit für mich schon erledigt. Kein Vertrag -> keine Zahlung. Wenn dich deren E-Mails stören, filtere diese einfach.


----------



## Patti123 (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi hab das heute im Internet gefunden, Stimmt das?

"(ach ja, wo ichs anspreche, deutsche webauftrittsdomain für einen österreichischen diesntleistungsanbieter, das dürfte genügen für eine erfolgreiche abmahnung)"


----------



## Wembley (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hab das heute im Internet gefunden, Stimmt das?
> 
> "(ach ja, wo ichs anspreche, deutsche webauftrittsdomain für einen österreichischen diesntleistungsanbieter, das dürfte genügen für eine erfolgreiche abmahnung)"


Im Internet steht viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. So einfach ist es auch nicht!

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi!

...und der naechste der drauf reingefallen ist! allerdings ist es bei mir anders!
ich habe drei tage nachdem ich mich angemeldet habe einen widerruf versendet, da ich doch noch wind von den jungs bekommen habe! zia allerdings kam dann trotzdem eine dvd! natürlich habe ich sofort nen neuen brief verschickt warum sie mir denn ne dvd schicken obwohl ich widerrufen habe! darauf kam nur die schon so oft gehörte e-mail: "Ihr Widerruf wurde abgelehnt - Grund dafür ist der nicht fristgemäße Widerruf von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsabschluss!". viel e-mail verkehr und sie behaupten es immer noch! hab auch den brief nochmal als anhang mitgeschickt! trotzdem nichts!

was nun? 

mein plan ist warten! wenn sie mahnen und sonstiges gehts vors gericht (wir haben ja ne rechtsschutz! ausserdem habe ich noch alle unterlagen). habt ihr andere ideen/tipps?


----------



## Bine_1274 (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo zusammen, 
ohje....mich hats dann jetzt auch erwischt. Dachte ich wäre schlau und mir kann sowas nicht passieren. Denkste....:wall: 

Habe heute das Schreiben von der Vanilla bla bla bekommen, die ja im Auftrag von Share Media die Rechnungen schreiben. Ich hätte mich angeblich am 04.03.2006 um 13:28 Uhr registriert und Widerrufsrecht ist somit abgelaufen am 18.03.2006...man die ham doch nich mehr alle, oder?

Kann mich auch an die Seite erinnern....da klickt man mal so während des surfens drauf....:scherzkeks: COOL...ne GRATIS DVD !! *habenwollen* wie blöd...man ich ärgere mich.
Aber ok....

Ich wollte jetzt mal eine Frage stellen, was'n nu besser schriftlich trotzdem Widerruf schreiben (geht das dann an diese vanilla oder an diese share media?) :gruebel: oder tot stellen und nicht reagieren und alles zurückschicken, was die schicken wollen/vielleicht auch werden?!?

Hab mir aus eurem Forum schon viel durchgelesen und Kleinigkeiten für ein Schreiben an diese ominöse Firma gesammelt...vielen Dank.

Euer Forum ist echt Klasse....
und nun hoffe ich dass ihr mir Tipps oder Ratschläge geben könnt!!!

Vielen Dank schon mallg Bine_1274


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Bine_1274 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ohje....mich hats dann jetzt auch erwischt. Dachte ich wäre schlau und mir kann sowas nicht passieren. Denkste....:wall:
> 
> Habe heute das Schreiben von der Vanilla bla bla bekommen, die ja im Auftrag von Share Media die Rechnungen schreiben. Ich hätte mich angeblich am 04.03.2006 um 13:28 Uhr registriert und Widerrufsrecht ist somit abgelaufen am 18.03.2006...man die ham doch nich mehr alle, oder?
> ...




bei mir genau das selbe.

rechnung kamm heute, hab aber mein wiederuf zu denen per einschreiben geschickt.

naja nichtmal die dvd hab ich bekommen. 
ich werd jedenfalls nix bezahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

oh die haben ja wieder ihre agb geändert.
interessant. ich habe die agbs vom 18.3 als screens und da war das mindestalter noch 14 jahre.


----------



## Bine_1274 (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir genau das selbe.
> 
> rechnung kamm heute, hab aber mein wiederuf zu denen per einschreiben geschickt.
> 
> ...


ist doch echt ekelhaft diese geschäftspraktiken!!!
ich wußte bis zum heutigen brief gar nicht dass ich ein abbo abgeschlossen hab und war echt überrascht hier soooooooooo viel zu finden zu diesem thema!!!!
dvd hab ich auch noch nicht und zahlen werd ich erst recht nicht und mein bitterböser widerruf geht morgen mit einschreiben raus...mal sehen was dann kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/6363/agbalt14rx.jpg
http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/500/agbalt22sz.jpg
http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/8011/agbalt31gm.jpg
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/4609/agbalt48qt.jpg
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/9518/agbalt54at.jpg
http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/562/agbalt67of.jpg
http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/1351/agbalt70vc.jpg
http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/6352/agbalt89sp.jpg


hier sind die alten agbs.

vieleicht kann das ja irgentwie helfen. hmmm


----------



## Bine_1274 (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Danke, das ist ja prima...
ich meld  mich hier nochmal wenn ich was von denen höre...


----------



## Patti123 (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Mensch ich hab langsam richtig Angst...Ich bin erst 16..Hab ich denen auch geschrieben nur die meinen "Ab 16 sind solche Arten von Verträge völlig rechtskräftig" wollen die mich damit nur einschüchter...?Weil die doch die Erlaubnis meiner Eltern benötigen oder? Sagt mir ma was ich machen soll, ich hba richtig Angst vor denen..:-?


----------



## Wembley (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch ich hab langsam richtig Angst...Ich bin erst 16..Hab ich denen auch geschrieben nur die meinen "Ab 16 sind solche Arten von Verträge völlig rechtskräftig" wollen die mich damit nur einschüchter...?Weil die doch die Erlaubnis meiner Eltern benötigen oder? Sagt mir ma was ich machen soll, ich hba richtig Angst vor denen..:-?


Weil du gerade deine Eltern erwähnst: Sprich mit ihnen und geh die reichlichen Infos allgemeiner Art, die du hier bekommst, durch. Grundsätzlich sei folgendendes gesagt: Was solche Anbieter schreiben und wie die gesetzliche Lage sich wirklich darstellt, sind manchmal zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Wichtig ist einmal, informiert zu sein.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Patti123 (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich werde auf jedenfall nicht Zahlen und garnicht weiter auf die eingehen, meine letzte mail sah so aus:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ihnen ist warscheinlich Ihre Rechtslage nicht ganz bewusst.

1. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt bei DVD-Abos frühestens mit Lieferung der
ersten Warenlieferung. Siehe (2) Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von §
355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c
Abs. 2, bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim
Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor
dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen
nicht vor dem Tage des Vertragsschlusses.

2. Benötigen Sie bei mir, da ich noch nicht Volljährig bin, die
Einverständniserklärung meiner Erziehungsberechtigten, die Ihnen allerdings
fehlt. Darum ist der Vertrag Ungültig. dazu siehe: Minderjährige zwischen 7
und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen
Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im
Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab.
Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten
in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von
Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren
Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine
solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche
Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.



3. Kann ich per Email Widerrufen dazu dies: § 126b BGB setzt wörtlich für
Textform "in einer Urkunde oder auf andere zur dauerhaften Wiedergabe in
Schriftzeichen geeignete Weise" voraus, in der "die Person des Erklärenden
genannt und der Abschluss der Erklärung durch Nachbildung der
Namensunterschrift oder anders erkennbar gemacht" wird.

Hierbei genügt nach der Rechtsprechung auch E-Mail oder Computerfax.

Kurzum: Kann per E-Mail bestellt werden - kann auch per E-Mail widerrufen
werden. Alle einschränkenden Mehranforderungen sind AGB-widrig, also nicht
vereinbart und daher nicht zu fordern.

Mit der Absendung dieses Widerrufes ist der Vertrag, wie aus den Oben
angezeigten Punkten erloschen. Da er KEINE Rechtskräftigkeit besitzt. Mit
freundlichen Grüßen

[......]

_Namen entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (19 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@Patti123

Na eben. Du scheinst dich bei uns eh schon eingelesen und informiert zu haben.  :-D. Damit hast du schon einmal einen sehr wichtigen Part erledigt. Was die dir schreiben, kannst du natürlich nicht beeinflussen, aber du kannst das ganz gelassen betrachten, wenn du weißt, dass dies so nicht ganz stimmen kann. Denn auch diese Anbieter müssen sich ans Gesetz halten, auch wenn das eine oder andere Schreiben einem eigenartig vorkommen mag.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Sind eigentlich schon welche auf DVDen reingefallen?
> 
> ...



Hallo.. 
Mich hat es auch getroffen,werde aber bis auf weiteres nichts unternehmen.Werde abwarten was kommt.


----------



## Patti123 (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also habt Ihr euch die Seite von Vanillapay.com mal genau angesehen ? [.....] Viele Länder auf der Titelseite aber nur DCh und A kann man anklicken...Und es erscheind bei allen die gleiche Seite...Nur eine Kontaktseite...Außerdemfinde ich es merkwürdig das die Email von dieser "Firma" immer Nachtsbeantwortet werden....Komische Mitarbeiter die nachts arbeiten :roll:  ...Merkwürdig..Merkwürdig

_Satz entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Vielleicht sitzt der Support in Amerika, das wäre eine Erklärung. Oder die Klitsche Vanilla ist so klein, dass deren Betreiber tagsüber am Geschäft werkeln und nur Nachts Zeit für nebensächliches haben. Was die Seite betrifft, so ist es nicht jedem Unternehmen gegeben, für teures Geld einen guten Adminstrator zur Pflege zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Habe jetzt ne Zahlungserrrinerung bekommen. Naja die könne mich mal. Hatte nie zu tun mit denen und jetzt kommen die mir mit rechnungen und aufträgen obwohl ich nie auf deren seite war. einfach aussitzen. Auf denen ihre reaktion freue ich mich schon die ganze zeit. 

MfG Stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Forum,

habe heute auch so eine Rechnung von DVDen.de bzw. Vanilla per Post bekommen, höre allerdings das erste Mal von denen. DVD hab ich auch noch keine bekommen...

Deren Homepage habe ich auch nie besucht, geschweige denn mich dort eingetragen - Emails habe ich auch noch keine bekommen, deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus dass mich da ein Scherzkeks angemeldet hat...

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss man ja erst eine Email bestätigen damit das ganze anläuft. Und da ich nie eine bekommen/bestätigt hab muss es ja wohl jemand anderes gewesen sein.

Hab meine Rechnung mit den geposteten Screenshots genau verglichen, hat sich nichts verändert. Nur die Rechnungsnummer ist mehr als 3680 Einträge höher... Zahlungsziel ist bei mir der 30.4. sprich die haben in 26 Tage knapp 4000 "Kunden".

Werd jetzt mal dank eurer Hilfe hier im Forum ein Einschreiben und dazu noch ne Email vorbereiten, so dass ich schnell reagieren kann wenn ich die DVD oder die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung bekomme.

Nochmal ein FETTES DANKE an alle Helfenden hier im Forum!

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss man ja erst eine Email bestätigen damit das ganze anläuft.


Das scheint mir so nicht zu stimmen. Alle derzeitig strittigen Systeme haben eines gemein - die Rechung wird bereits durch das Befüllen der Datenfelder und das anschließende Betätigen des Anmeldebutton ausgelöst (unabhängig davon, ober der Content durch den Nutzer frei geschaltet wird).


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Nachtrag zu meinem Beitrag eins drüber:

Ist es eigentlich überhaupt sinnvoll das Paket mit der DVD drin (sollte sie je kommen) anzunehmen? Eigentlich müsste es doch einfacher sein wenn ich es einfach nicht annehm?

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hab mal ne Frage, da ich aus der schweiz komme und mich mit dem deutschen recht nicht beschäftigt habe.

Wenn ich einen Vertrag im internet abschlisse (in der schweiz) muess dieser mit einer zusätzlichen unterschrift bestätigt werden, meines wissens sind Vertäge in der schweiz ohne unterschrift der Vertragsparteien ohne grosse probleme anfechtbar. Wie sieht dass in Deutschland aus?

Grüsse aus der schweiz


----------



## Wembley (21 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Frage, da ich aus der schweiz komme und mich mit dem deutschen recht nicht beschäftigt habe.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Vertrag im internet abschlisse (in der schweiz) muess dieser mit einer zusätzlichen unterschrift bestätigt werden, meines wissens sind Vertäge in der schweiz ohne unterschrift der Vertragsparteien ohne grosse probleme anfechtbar. Wie sieht dass in Deutschland aus?



Wie dies in Deutschland allgemein gesehen aussieht, ist hier gut beschrieben:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430

Wie sich die Situation in der Schweiz darstellt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber persönlich glaube ich nicht, dass dies dort grundsätzlich anders aussieht. Überhaupt ist dann im jeweiligen Einzelfall zu prüfen, welches Recht zur Anwendung kommt. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2006)

*DVDen.de sind abzocker*

ich hätte da auch noch mal ne frage! wenn nicht die share media sondern vanillapay das geld eintreibt...wer klagt dann eigentlich bei einem rechtsfall an? also gegen wen würde ich vors gericht gehen?

ciao


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de sind abzocker*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte da auch noch mal ne frage! wenn nicht die share media sondern vanillapay das geld eintreibt...wer klagt dann eigentlich bei einem rechtsfall an? also gegen wen würde ich vors gericht gehen?


Ich hatte schon einmal die Frage gestellt, ob jemandem überhaupt bekannt ist, dass Vanilla ein Inkassounternehmen ist oder nur eine Zahlungsabrechnungsstelle (also lediglich Rechungsversender) - bislang keine Antwort. Derartige Firmen, selbst wenn sie eine Inkassosozietät sind, gehen i. d. R. nicht vor Gericht.
Dieser DVDen-Sache sollte man ohnehin nicht zu viel Aufmerksamkeit beimessen, da die bekannterweise Nullahnung von deutschem Recht haben und das auch nicht wahr haben wollen. Die zielen genau auf solche Kunden ab, die leichtgäubig noch ahnungsloser sind, als sie selbst. Siehe auch > HIER <, ein paar Seiten zuvor.


----------



## rolf76 (22 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Frage, da ich aus der schweiz komme und mich mit dem deutschen recht nicht beschäftigt habe.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Vertrag im internet abschlisse (in der schweiz) muess dieser mit einer zusätzlichen unterschrift bestätigt werden, meines wissens sind Vertäge in der schweiz ohne unterschrift der Vertragsparteien ohne grosse probleme anfechtbar. Wie sieht dass in Deutschland aus?



Ohne es zu wissen, gehe ich fest davon aus, dass auch in der Schweiz Verträge nicht schriftlich abgeschlossen werden müssen. Oder benötigst Du für jeden Friseurbesuch, Brötchenkauf etc. eine schriftliche Vertragsurkunde?

Die andere Frage ist, ob für Schweizer Verbraucher deutsches oder schweizer Recht gilt, wenn sie bei einer .de-Adresse ihre Daten eingeben. Auch da kenne ich die einschlägigen Bestimmungen des schweizer Rechts nicht. Üblicherweise kommt in solchen Fällen aber zumindest das jeweilige Verbraucherschutzrecht des Herkunftslands des Verbrauchers zur Anwendung.

Bevor Du Dir also als Schweizer möglicherweise unnötige Gedanken über das deutsche Recht machst, solltest Du erst prüfen, ob und inwieweit auf Deine Beziehung zu einem Internet-Anbieter schweizer Recht anwendbar ist.


----------



## Steffen (22 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forum,
> 
> habe heute auch so eine Rechnung von DVDen.de bzw. Vanilla per Post bekommen, höre allerdings das erste Mal von denen. DVD hab ich auch noch keine bekommen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Manuel

Auch ich habe bis zum 30.04.06 bei dieser Fa. einzuzahlen. Ich werde es aber auf keinen Fall tun. Ich habe mich mal bei den Jura Studenten etwas umgesehen und mir ihre Meinungen zu dieser Angelegenheit eingeholt.Am besten man ignoriet das ganze. Ich werde sehen was dabei raus kommt.Meine Rechnungsnr. ist die 76xx 
Mal sehen was so im Forum für Meinungen sind.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## drboe (22 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich überhaupt sinnvoll das Paket mit der DVD drin (sollte sie je kommen) anzunehmen? Eigentlich müsste es doch einfacher sein wenn ich es einfach nicht annehm?


Du kannst das getrost annehmen. Betrachte es als unverlangt zugesandte Ware. Der Sender kann es bei Dir ja wieder abholen lassen - auf seine Kosten. Wenn man zur Warensendung schweigt, stellt dies keine Annahmeerklärung dar. Selbst dann nicht, wenn der Absender erklärt, er werde Schweigen als Zustimmung bewerten. Zudem ist der Empfänger nicht zur Rücksendung verpflichtet. Auch nicht, wenn ihm dies durch Rückporto nahegelegt wird. Unverlangte Warensendungen muss der Verbraucher, anders als früher, auch nicht mehr aufbewahren.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade durch google bzw. einem Freund aufmerksam gemacht worden und bin dann hier gelandet und habe alle Seiten gelesen.

Als erstes möchte ich mich recht herzlich hier bedanken für alle die dazu beitragen das solche [.....] schnell aufgedeckt werden und auch sehr viel Rat angeboten wird. 

Ich bin auch reingefallen nur habe ich noch ein viel dummeren Fehler gemacht und mir ist es etwas peinlich hier zu schreiben. :roll: 

Ich habe mich am 19.02 registriert und habe dann zwei Monate später eine Rechnung erhalten (1-2 Wochen zuvor erhielt ich die kostenlose DVD die mich daran wieder erinnerte), die mich natürlich wie auch viele andere überrascht hat. Ich habe natürlich vorher versucht per E-Mail eine Stornierung durchzuführen etc aber natürlich ohne Erfolg.
Als ich dann eine Rechnung erhielt habe ich überwiesen aus Bange der Inkasso oder drohenden Anwaltskosten. Und ich hatte nichts dagegen, dass ich dann doch das Abo habe. (-> aber natürlich immer noch ungewollt)

Und jetzt kommts:
Da ich keine Gratis DVD bekam (war wohl zu ungeduldig) habe ich nochmal über einen Monat später am 28.03. eine Bestellung durchgeführt.
Anzumerken dabei ist das ich keine Bestätigungsemail oder einen Link anklicken musste...
Die Rechnung erhielt ich auch schon aber bezahlen werde ich nichts. Eine gratis DVD ist auch noch nicht gekommen. 
Ich schrieb gestern eine E-Mail zu dvden.de mit der Bitte die neuere Bestellung zu stornieren, da ich ja schon bestellt hatte. Natürlich bis jetzt noch keine Rückmail.

Was ist in meinen Fall euer Tipp? Könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben? 
Mein Vorschlag ist: - wenn die GratisDVD bzw. die erste DVD des zweiten Abos kommt einfach annehmen, Anschreiben auf setzen mit Inhalt ähnlichen Inhalt "Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ... bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung... . etc" und dann wieder zurück senden?

Danke für einen Rat


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Dir hier was zu raten, sprengt die Möglichkeit des Forums. Aber bedenken würde ich an deiner Stelle mal, dass du zwar das erste Abo wissentlich durchgeführt hast, dich jedoch nicht über den Preis im klaren warst. Beim zweiten Abo wusstest du sehr wohl, dass das mit Kosten verbunden ist.


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dir hier was zu raten, sprengt die Möglichkeit des Forums. Aber bedenken würde ich an deiner Stelle mal, dass du zwar das erste Abo wissentlich durchgeführt hast, dich jedoch nicht über den Preis im klaren warst. Beim zweiten Abo wusstest du sehr wohl, dass das mit Kosten verbunden ist.



Hallo Reducal,

ich bin mir keinerlei Kosten bewusst bzw. Vertragseingehungen bewusst geworden - weder beim ersten Abo noch beim zweiten. Erst nach Erhalt der 1. Rechnung ist mir dies bewusst geworden. Bin also auch darauf reingefallen wie jeder andere hier auch.


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist in meinen Fall euer Tipp? Könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben?
> ...
> Danke für einen Rat


Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. *Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt.* Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.

Grundsätzlich ist daran zu denken, dass _Versandkosten_ anfallen, wenn man mit dem Widerruf wartet, bis der Anbieter die erste kostenpflichtige DVD schickt. Zwar darf der Anbieter nicht die Hinsendekosten in Rechnung stellen, die Kosten für die Rücksendung trägt aber (bei einem Warenwert bis 40 EUR) der Widerrufende. (Siehe auch Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen vom 28.12.2005)

Wenn man den Widerruf noch vor der Lieferung erklärt, dann muss man keine Rücksendekosten tragen.

Einen *Widerruf zu formulieren* ist keine Kunst, er muss auch nicht begründet werden. Die bloße Begründung, warum eine Widerrufsfrist noch nicht abgelaufen ist, ist aber nicht in jedem Fall zugleich als Erklärung des Widerrufs auszulegen. Deutlich wird die Absicht, dass man widerrufen möchte, wenn die Worte "ich widerrufe hiermit" enthalten sind und der Vertragsgegenstand erkennbar ist (anhand einer Bestellnummer oder Rechnungsnummer oder ähnlichem).


> Die Angabe eines Widerrufsgrundes ist zur Wirksamkeit des Widerrufs nicht erforderlich. Ausreichend ist die Formulierung „hiermit widerrufe ich die Bestellung XY, “ unter Hinzufügen Ihrer Daten (Bestellnummer, Name, Adresse)


 Quelle: Euro-Info-Verbraucher e. V.

Ob _im konkreten Einzelfall _neben dem Widerruf noch das Bestreiten des Zustandekommens eines entgeltlichen Vertrags noch eine Verweigerung der Genehmigung durch die Eltern oder eine Anfechtung (z.B. wegen Irrtums) in Betracht kommen, kann und darf im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht beantwortet werden. Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos kann man >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken) nachlesen.


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich danke dir sehr für deine Hilfe. Du hast mir sehr geholfen.

Übrigens hat DVDen gerade Probleme mit ihrer Seite -> man kann nirgends mehr einen Hyperlink (z. B. Impressum oder Teilnahmebedingungen) anschauen und wenn dann nur in einer komischen Darstellung.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Also wir habe allen e-mails geschrieben, crudi, vanilla und share media. In der Vanilla Rückmail fiel wenigstens ein name,sonst kommen die mails immer ohne namen. Dazu nannte er sich noch Risk-Manager, wasauchimmer. 

Die meinten jedenfals das vanilla quasi nur das geld eintreibt da sie von dem und dem den auftrag dazu bekommen haben. (Tipp: Vanilla läßt einiger maßen mit sich reden,vieleicht an die schreiben,wegen beschwerden).

Also kann man nur über die share media kündigen, aber die blocken ja alles von sich ab.
Langsam haben wir auch keine Lust mehr, immer kommen die gleichen e-mails zurück "Wiederruf abgelaufen"! Heute melden wir uns doch beim Verbraucherschutz, geht echt nicht anderst. 
Ich hab das Forum von hinten bis vorne gelesen, alle Tipps befolgt, bringt nichts, wahrscheinlich kennen die das forum selbst und lassen sich nicht einschüchtern. 
Viel Glück noch allen. 
Gruß, Maja


----------



## Wembley (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> man kann nirgends mehr einen Hyperlink (z. B. Impressum oder Teilnahmebedingungen)


Doch. Geht wieder. Aber man liest Erstaunliches, wenn man auf "Teilnahmebedingungen" klickt.


> Widerrufsrecht:
> 
> Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne
> Angabe von Gründen i*n Textform (per Fax)* oder durch
> ...


Mir fällt nur mehr Saschas ehemalige Signatur ein.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hier übrigens die Antwort E-mail von Vanilla:

Hallo,

der Vanilla Verlag GmbH betreibt unter vanillapay.com ein Payment-Internetservice. Wir wurden von der Firma Share Media Ltd., Birmingham,UK beauftragt sämtliche Forderungen in Ihrem Namen und auf Rechnung für das Internetangebot von dvden.de abzuwickeln.

Die Vanilla Verlag GmbH, betreibt nicht das Angebot!!!!

Wenn Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung, Abwicklung und Probleme bei dvden.de haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an Share Media Ltd., bzw. per Email an: info[at]dvden.de

Nur die Firma Share Media Ltd., Birmingham,UK ist berechtigt Ihre Forderungsakte bei uns zu schließen. Sollten Sie Fragen rund um die Rechnung, bzw. Sie nicht in der Lage sein die Rechnung innerhalb der gesetzten First zu bezahlen, bitten wir Sie höflichst sich mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.

Viele Grüsse 
Armin
Risk Management
Vanilla Verlag GmbH

_Links und Mailadresse deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> *Fax für Deutsche Kunden: 0900 50000577 (2,00€ / min)
> Fax für Österreichische Kunden: 0900 51069711 (2,17€ / min)*



Für das *gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen* kann gem. § 355 BGB keine "strengere" Form als die _Textform_ vereinbart werden:


> *§ 355 BGB: Widerrufsrecht bei Verbraucherverträgen*
> 
> (1) Wird einem Verbraucher durch Gesetz ein Widerrufsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift eingeräumt, [...]. Der Widerruf muss keine Begründung enthalten und ist *in Textform (§ 126b BGB) oder durch Rücksendung der Sache* innerhalb von zwei Wochen gegenüber dem Unternehmer zu erklären; zur Fristwahrung genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung.


Dieses Formerfordernis kann nur zugunsten des Verbrauchers vertraglich abgeändert, also "abgemildert" werden. Eine Beschränkung auf eine 0900-Telefaxnummer ist als Verschärfung nicht zulässig.

Der Widerruf kann daher nach freier Wahl des Kunden per email, Telefax oder Brief erfolgen.


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Abmilderung wäre also gemeint. Widerruf innerhalb von 21 Tagen etc, richtig?


Das ist eine Abmilderung, aber nicht der Form. Eine Abmilderung der Form wäre, wenn der Anbieter auch einen telefonischen Widerruf zulässt. 



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bedinungen sind doch sowie hinfällig bzw. ungültig da sie schlechter gemacht worden sind, richtig?


Eine unrichtige Widerrufsbelehrung wirkt sich nur auf den Beginn der Widerrufsfrist aus. Die Widerrufsfrist wird bei unrichtigen Widerrufsbelehrungen nicht in Gang gesetzt. Bei DVD-Abos beginnt sie ja ohnehin nicht vor Zusendung der ersten DVD. Wurde zudem nicht ordnungsgemäß über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, dann beginnt die Widerrufsfrist auch nicht durch Zusendung der Ware.

Auf die Wirksamkeit von AGBs hat das im Übrigen aber keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ach du bist Jurist. :-p  Mich wundert schon warum du dich so gut mit den §§ auskennst.

Aber in dem Falle von DVDen.de, wie würdest du einen Widerruf ausführen oder wozu raten? Per Fax an die angegebene Nummer oder an den Absender der Warensendung (= durch die Zurückschickung der Ware mit Anschreiben?) oder durch ein Einschreiben an die:
Share Media Ltd.
69 Great Hampton Street
B18 6EW Birmingham
United Kingdom
Company No. 5537389

Da ist natürlich die Frage in welcher Sprache und wie hoch das Porto kostet oder halt per E-Mail an die [email protected]

Die Ware habe ich auf alle Fälle noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in dem Falle von DVDen.de, wie würdest du einen Widerruf ausführen oder wozu raten?



Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.

Ganz grundsätzlich: Der Widerruf ist an den Inhaber der vertraglichen Forderung zu richten. Solange man keinen anderen Inhaber der Forderung kennenlernt, ist das der Vertragspartner, mit dem man einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Der Besitzer von DVDen sitzt in Österreich und hat in England nur die 
Firma gegründet. LTD ist so etwas wie eine GmBH. Also wenn du die Post nach England verschickst, wird DVDen sie warscheinlich nie erhalten


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Der Besitzer von DVDen sitzt in Österreich und hat in England nur die
> Firma gegründet. LTD ist so etwas wie eine GmBH. Also wenn du die Post nach England verschickst, wird DVDen sie warscheinlich nie erhalten



Alles klar - ich muss gleich mal schauen - auf der Rechnung steht glaube ich auch die Österreichische Adresse.

Ist wer schon weiter als hier schon berichtet worden? Sprich ob schon was bei euch nach der 2. Mahnung passiert ist?


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

...ja, da haben schon einige nach dem E-Mailverkehr Post von der Vanilla bekommen - vorausgesetzt, es wurde eine nachvollziehbare Adresse ebi der Anmeldung angegeben. MEn ist diese Vanilla jedoch nur ein zahnloses Tiegerlein im undurchsichtigen Dschungel der Mahnwesens. Dass die eine Inkassoerlaubnis haben glaube ich vererest mal nicht, womit die lediglich versuchen über strenger geschreibene Mahnungen die Forderungen zu erreichen. Es wird abzuwarten sein, ob sich danach nicht noch ein Anwalt findet, der dann auch das Inkasso durchführt. Doch auch dem kann man getrost trotzen, da es erst dann ernst wird, wenn einem ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid von einem Amtsgericht erreichen würde, was vorerst nicht in Aussicht steht.


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Nach dem ich heute um 2 Uhr morgens einen Widerruf erfasst und abgesendet habe kam folgende E-Mail:

Ihr Widerruf wurde abgelehnt. Grund dafür ist der nicht fristgemäße Widerruf von 14 Tagen, nach Vertragsabschluss.

Das Widerrufsrecht beginnt mit Abschluss des Vertrags. Die Dienstleistungen der Share Media sind unter andrem, dass 

bereitstellen der Webseite und dem Vertrags. Mit dem Warenversand hat die Share Media nichts zu tun.

Überweisen Sie den anfallenden Betrag bitte fristgemäß, um weitere Kosten durch Inkasso zu meiden.

Besten Dank.​
Darauf hin habe ich folgende E-Mail zurückgeschrieben:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für die schriftliche Bestätigung, dass mein Widerruf bei Ihnen eingegangen ist.

Ich glaube ihnen ist ihre Rechtslage nicht ganz bewusst:

Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt bei DVD-Abos frühstens erst mit der Lieferung der Ware. 
-> Siehe (2) Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von §
355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2, bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen nicht vor dem Tage des Vertragsschlusses.

Auch kann ich per Email Widerrufen dazu dies: § 126b BGB setzt wörtlich für Textform "in einer Urkunde oder auf andere zur dauerhaften Wiedergabe in Schriftzeichen geeignete Weise" voraus, in der "die Person des Erklärenden genannt und der Abschluss der Erklärung durch Nachbildung der Namensunterschrift oder anders erkennbar gemacht" wird.
Hierbei genügt nach der Rechtsprechung auch E-Mail oder Computerfax.
Alle einschränkenden Mehranforderungen sind AGB-widrig, also nicht vereinbart und daher nicht zu fordern. -> nur eine Faxnummer 0900...

Mit der Absendung meines Widerrufes vom Di 25.04.2006 01:21 Uhr für Bestellnug Nr. XXXX, Name, Straße, PLZ und Ort ist der Vertrag, wie aus den Oben angezeigten Punkten erloschen, da er KEINE Rechtskräftigkeit besitzt.
Sollte der Widerruf vom 25.04.2006 unvollständig abgeschickt worden sein wird er hiermit noch einmal ausgesprochen.

Die Rechnung LF800022-UEB-XXXXX wird nicht überwiesen. Sie brauchen kein Inkasso-Unternehmen zu beauftragen sondern können gleich Klage einreichen.

Sollte in den nächsten Tagen eine DVD mein Wohnsitz erreichen wird diese zurück zum Absender gesendet.
Wenn ich die Sdg. woanders hinschicken soll oder diese von ihnen abgeholt wird, bitte ich Sie mich zu kontaktieren.

Der komplette E-Mail-Verkehr sowie Rechnungen, Zahlungserinnerungen und zahlreiche Screenshots ihrer Internetseite dvden.de ] wurden abgespeichert bzw. aufgehoben und können als Beweismittel beim zuständigen Amtsgericht bei einem Streitfall benutzt werden.

Hochachtungsvoll

Name

Anschrift
​
Ich hoffe ich bekomme jetzt nicht von den Juristen hier wegen meiner Ausdrucksweise eins auffen Latz. :-p


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Das Widerrufsrecht beginnt mit Abschluss des Vertrags.


Bitte beachten: Selbst bei Verträgen, die Dienstleistungen zum Inhalt haben, beginnt die Widerrufs_frist_ nicht mit Vertragsschluss, sondern mit einer gesetzeskonformen Widerrufsbelehrung.


			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dienstleistungen der Share Media sind unter andrem, dass
> bereitstellen der Webseite und dem Vertrags. Mit dem Warenversand hat die Share Media nichts zu tun.


Die Dienstleistungen meines Bäckers an der Ecke sind unter anderem, dass er mich wunschgemäß bedient, mir Rausgeld gibt, wenn ich es nicht passend habe, das Ladenlokal beheizt, die Räumlichkeiten optisch ansprechend gestaltet und mich durch Preisschilder informiert. Bestimmender Vertragsinhalt bleibt aber dennoch der Kauf von Waren: beim Bäcker Brötchen und beim DVD-Abo-Anbieter eben DVDs. Von wem er den Versand ausführen lässt, spielt dabei auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Wembley (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Von wem er den Versand ausführen lässt, spielt dabei auch keine Rolle.


Wer das überhaupt sein soll bzw. an wen man die DVDs wieder zurückschicken kann, wird nämlich mittlerweile im Gegensatz zu früher auf der Homepage von dvden.de nobel verschwiegen. Es sei denn ich hätte etwas übersehen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

nein du hast garantiert nichts übersehen -hab auch schon gelugt. Fest steht aber das auf der Sdg. der Absender stehen wird. Falls nicht schicke ich dieses an die Sharemedia - wenn es zurück kommt nehme ich es nicht an et basta.

Ich bin gespannt was ich auf dieser E-Mail für eine Antwort bekomme. Die erste DVD müsst am Freitag eintrudeln.

@ Rolf76: Es ist doch so, dass ich rein theoretisch überhaupt auf nichts reagieren müsste bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (Beanworten bzw. Abschicken von E-Mails oder Warensendung) denn dadurch das die mich gar nicht ausreichend mit dem Widerrufsrecht belehrt haben ist doch eh kein Vertrag zustande gekommen oder doch? Auch wegen der Irreführung auf der Seite oder?
Wie lange verlängert bzw. fängt denn die Widerrufsfrist an wenn ich nicht gesetzeskonform informiert worden bin bzw. diese falsch ausgelegt wurde in diesem Falle? Auch länger als 14 Tage ab Erhalt der ersten Warensendung?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade durch google bzw. einem Freund aufmerksam gemacht worden und bin dann hier gelandet und habe alle Seiten gelesen.
> 
> ...



Hallo und willkommen im Club

Hier hast du ja richtig was an der Backe ! Den Fehler zwei mal zu machen ? Ist nun aber mal so und versuche so gut wie es geht da raus zu kommen.Lies hier im Forum alles und in aller Ruhe durch und du wirst sehen du bist nicht der einzigste dem es so ergangen ist. Mich hat es genau so getroffen. Für mich steht fest ....kein Geld... Das ziehe ich zu 100% auch durch. Wenn die wollen können die kommen und sich die 108 Euro holen ,aber die haben zu viel Angst jemanden zu besuchen. Mein Grundstück ist ringsherum eingezeunt, und dann hab ich noch einen treuen Freund der wacht auf meinen Grundstück. Er heist Rex und ist ein Deutscher Schäferund. 

Lasse im Forum mal wieder was von dir hören Gruß Steffen


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@ Maat: Ausführlich hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439
und Folgepostings


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi,

ja werde ich auf jeden Fall machen.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit überwiesenes Geld wieder zurück zu ordern? Ich glaube nicht oder? Weiß da wer was? (Kein Bankeinzug).
Dies nur so als allgemeine Frage.


----------



## rolf76 (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Nur sehr sehr schnell (vor Wertstellung beim Empfänger), praktisch also nicht.


----------



## Maat (25 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur sehr sehr schnell (vor Wertstellung beim Empfänger), praktisch also nicht.



Danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,
ich bin auf sendvd reingefallen und habe mir hier alles durchgelesen. Ich habe eine Widerrufserklärung verfasst und dabei auf das BGB verwiesen. Als Antwort kam dann aber:

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,
es gilt nicht das deutsche Recht, sondern das Schweizerische Gesetz. Und die
Belehrung haben sie mit Anmeldung erhalten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Sendvd.de Support Team"

Welches Recht gilt denn jetzt eigentlich? Ich bin wohnhaft in Deutschland,a lso gilt doch auch das deutsche Recht oder?

Ich danke für die Hilfe.

(eigentlich wollte ich mich registrieren, aber irgendwie wurde mein eMail Adresse gesperrt, obwohl ich hier noch nie einen Registrierungsversuch gestartet habe)


----------



## rolf76 (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

AGB von Senddvd.de bzw. sendvd.de vom 13.3.2006:


> 12. Anwendbares Recht / Schlussbestimmungen
> 
> 12.1 Es gilt das Recht der Schweiz. Unberührt bleiben zwingende Bestimmungen des Staates, in dem der Kunde seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hat.



Zu den zwingenden Bestimmungen zählen in Deutschland die Verbraucherschutzbestimmungen des Fernabsatzrechts, also insbesondere zum Widerruf.


----------



## Ollay (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hi du sorry mal eine frage was tun jetzt gegen sowas?habe eine rechnung bekommen von Vanillapy die wollen 108 euro ich weis net mal für was weil ich mich regestriert habe??habe versucht da anzurufen  geht kein mensch ran von vanillapy hast du eine ahnung
gruss olli


----------



## rolf76 (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> ich weis net mal für was weil ich mich regestriert habe??



Woher wusstest Du dann, dass Du hier in diesem Thread posten könntest, in dem es um DVD-Abos geht?

:gruebel:


----------



## Ollay (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

wie meinst dudas jetzt verstehe deine anwort nicht?


----------



## rolf76 (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wenn Du nicht weißt, wofür vanillapay Geld von Dir will, woher weißt Du dann, dass der DVD-Abo-Thread der richtige Ort für Dein posting ist?

Offenbar weißt Du ja doch schon, dass sich die Forderung auf ein DVD-Abo bezieht?


----------



## Ollay (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also noch mal habe montag post bekommen von vanillapay .com!Nun wollen die von mir 108 euro, weil media share einen auftrag erteillet an vanilla pay bei mir 108 euro einzutreiben.Ich aber nicht unbedingt gewillt bin dies zu bezahlen für was auch habe mich vielleicht regestriert was mir nicht bewusst ist aber ich weder gratis noch andere dvds erhalten habe.habe versucht bei vanillapay anzurufen niemand zu erreichen,habe einne kündigung per fax an die 0900nr geschickt noch keine bestätigung und wenn man e mail an dvden schreibt bekommt man immer nur das mit dem wiederrufsscheiss da immer die selbe leiher!ist das net merkwürdig das man da nieman an die leitung bekommt undas persönlich klärt?!meine frage nun was kann man jetzt dagegen tun?vor allem was mir wictig ist das das gekündigt wirt wo man an die 0900nr faxen soll da mit sich das abo ja nicht um ein jahr verlängert. bitte um hilfe 
gruss olli


----------



## rolf76 (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man e mail an dvden schreibt bekommt man immer nur das mit dem wiederrufsscheiss da immer die selbe leiher!


Was hast Du denn per email geschrieben? Einen Widerruf?

Ganz allgemein - unabhängig von Deinem Fall und von dem bei Dir einschlägigen Anbieter - ist es bei DVD-Abos so, dass die Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen frühestens mit der Lieferung der ersten DVD beginnt. Bis dahin kann man per email, Brief oder Fax den Vertrag widerrufen, wenn man meint, gar keinen Vertrag geschlossen zu haben, meinetwegen hilfsweise. Durch einen rechtzeitigen Widerruf entfällt der Vertrag, auch wenn der jeweilige Anbieter das möglicherweise nicht einsehen möchte und weiter Mahnungen schickt und immer höhere Kosten in Aussicht stellt.


----------



## ollay (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

kann man dich telefonisch erreicen um es genauer zu schildern??


----------



## rolf76 (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				ollay schrieb:
			
		

> kann man dich telefonisch erreicen um es genauer zu schildern??


Nö, sorry.

Hilfe zu Selbsthilfe - lies doch mal, was hier bereits gepostet wurde. Bestimmt kannst Du von den bereits geposteten Erfahrungen und allgemeinen Hinweisen profitieren.

Falls Du daraus nicht schlau wirst, kannst Du Dich z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Ollay (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ja ok versteh ich.Wie ist es dir den gegangen mit dvden?ich mein ich wäre ja gewillt zu bezahlen aber nur wenn ich die bestätigung bekomme was ich an die 0900 nr gefaxt habe um das sich das nicht wieder um 1 jahr verlängert!!!ich weis das ich wahrscheinlich mist gemacht habe weil mir das eigentlich nicht passiert habe aber weder per email weder per post ein schreiben bekommen wegen der wiederrufsbehlerung.Es ist janur merkwürdig das man da niemand an die leitung bekommt um das zu klären ich mein du musst mich auch verstehn ich überweisse doch nicht ein betrag von 108 euro obwohl es sich hier um eine [.............] handeln kann und wer sagt mir das ich die dvds bekomme?

was du den gemacht

_Wort gelöscht MOD/BR_


----------



## rolf76 (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Darauf, ob eine Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt ist, kommt es bei DVD-Abos ganz grundsätzlich frühestens dann an, wenn bereits eine DVD geliefert wurde und 14 Tage ab der Lieferung verstrichen sind. Vorher endet die Widerrufsfrist auch bei ordnungsgemäßer Widerrufsbelehrung nicht. 

Lies doch einfach mal den Thread hier durch.


----------



## ollay (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

waskönnte jetzt passieren im schlimmsten fall??odere was soll ich machen kannst du mir net einen genaueren tipp geben?


----------



## SEP (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## dvill (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies doch einfach mal den Thread hier durch.





			
				ollay schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir net einen genaueren tipp geben?


Der Tipp war doch sehr genau. Was ist unklar?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Ollay (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

kenn mich mit eure forumsumganagsprache net aus mir ist da nichts klar echt net!es muss doch jemanden gene der weis was man dagegen tun kann und  was net


----------



## SEP (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Gibt es auch - Anwälte und Verbraucherzentralen.

Oder halt selbst lesen / denken.


----------



## Maat (26 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ollay schau mal HIER - druck es dir am besten auch noch aus und lies es dann genau durch.

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen von denen.

Falls du das immer noch nicht verstehst dann wende dich an deine Verbraucherzentrale in deiner Nähe.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ich weiss nur, dass es nichts bringt, bei vanillapay anzurufen. das hab ich nämlich schon 2 mal gemacht, weil die besagte rechnung auch bei mir ins haus geflattert ist, ohne dass ich vorher weder von denen, noch von dvden jemals etwas gehört hatte. jedenfalls haben die mir nur gesagt, ich solle strafanzeige gegen dvden erstatten, falls es sich wirklich um einen [...] handelt. sie könnten da aber nichts regeln, sie "senden nur die rechnungen".

lest euch das forum durch, dann seid ihr informierter. vor allem müsst ihr euch dann nicht mehr so viel angst vor diesen "mahnungen" machen. ich werd nun jedenfalls, falls nichts wirklich ernstes kommt, alles ignorieren. und im notfall hilft der besagte anwalt / verbraucherzentrale.

gruß
sebastian

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Ollay (27 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ja danke ich habe gerade die rechnung vor mir da steh t ds ich mich5.03.06 umm 22 uhr angemeldet habe das weis ich auch.und mein wiederrufsrecht ist am 19.03.06 laut rechnung hier abgelaufen habe weder dvd oder sonst irgendwas bekommen.Kann ich trozdem das wierrufsrecht benutzen?sorry das ich mich hier etwas unbeholfen anstelle aber ich kenn mich selber nicht mehr aus,bin halt ein mensch der schwierigkeiten aus dem weg geht wenn es sich um zahlungen handelt.ich mein den bock habe ich mir schon geschossen als ich überhaupt ohne hirn mich auf sowas eigelassen habe,mich überhaupt da anzumelden.es muss doch jemanden geben der das schon durchgetsanden hat hier den ganzen zinova mit den naja wil es nich ausdrücken von media share und so?
gruss ollay


----------



## Maat (27 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> ja danke ich habe gerade die rechnung vor mir da steh t ds ich mich5.03.06 umm 22 uhr angemeldet habe das weis ich auch.und mein wiederrufsrecht ist am 19.03.06 laut rechnung hier abgelaufen habe weder dvd oder sonst irgendwas bekommen.Kann ich trozdem das wierrufsrecht benutzen?sorry das ich mich hier etwas unbeholfen anstelle aber ich kenn mich selber nicht mehr aus,bin halt ein mensch der schwierigkeiten aus dem weg geht wenn es sich um zahlungen handelt.ich mein den bock habe ich mir schon geschossen als ich überhaupt ohne hirn mich auf sowas eigelassen habe,mich überhaupt da anzumelden.es muss doch jemanden geben der das schon durchgetsanden hat hier den ganzen zinova mit den naja wil es nich ausdrücken von media share und so?
> gruss ollay



Beachte einfach meine Antwort von gestern.. 
Ich habe bis jetzt noch von keinem hier gelesen der das komplett durchgestanden hat. 

Habe heute wieder eine E-Mail erhalten nach dem ich denen geschrieben habe, dass mein Widerruf gültig ist. Die versenden einfach Standard E-Mails bzw. immer die gleichen - ich glaube da sitzt kein Mensch dahinter sondern vielleicht macht das auch einfach ein Outlook der nach "Regeln" arbeitet.

Seh es als "Belustigung" dieser schlauen Geschäftsführer an, die nur Geld in unnötigen QUATSCH stecken. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Mahnungen.

Erst wenn die erste DVD kommt, hat man Zeit innerhalb von 14 Tagen per E-Mail, Fax oder Brief zu widerrufen ohne Angaben von Gründen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert, modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (27 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Erst wenn die erste DVD kommt, hat man Zeit innerhalb von 14 Tagen per E-Mail, Fax oder Brief zu widerrufen ohne Angaben von Gründen.



Kleine Korrektur: 

*Widerrufen kann man bei DVD-Abos auch schon vor Erhalt der ersten DVD. *Allein die 14-tägige Frist beginnt erst mit Erhalt der ersten DVD.


----------



## Maat (27 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Widerrufen kann man auch schon vor Erhalt der ersten DVD. *Allein die 14-tägige Frist beginnt erst mit Erhalt der ersten DVD.



richtig 
Ich habe den Widerruf auch schon vor Erhalt der ersten DVD abgeschickt - bis jetzt ist noch nicht eine angekommen. Morgen sind die 4 Wochen um bis die erste kommt - so auf der Webseite.

Rolf76? Kann ich die Ware dann einfach hier behalten? Aufmachen (Folie um DVD-Verpackung abmachen)sollte ich aber nicht oder?


----------



## Ollay (27 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Danke dir maat für die offenen worte und das das zureden baut echt auf.aber was ich auch noch meine ist einer muss doch schon mehar als 3 mahnungen bekommenhaben oder sogar schon drohungen vom rechtanwalt von denen oder irgendwas in der art?
gruss ollay


----------



## Maat (27 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dir maat für die offenen worte und das das zureden baut echt auf.aber was ich auch noch meine ist einer muss doch schon mehar als 3 mahnungen bekommenhaben oder sogar schon drohungen vom rechtanwalt von denen oder irgendwas in der art?
> gruss ollay



Jo kein Thema. Mir ging es auch so schlecht wie dir - jetzt fühle ich mich viel sicherer, dank diesem Forum bzw. Thema.

Also wie du bestimmt schon alles hier gelesen hast sind wohl noch nicht mehr als 2 Mahnungen oder so angekommen. Ich denke, einen Rechtsanwalt wird es gar nicht geben - der wird nämlich auch das gleiche zu denen sagen wie die anderen Juristen hier like rolf76.
Außer er macht es um Geld zu verdienen.


Ich glaube ich werde denen mal ne Mail schreiben von wegen, dass der komplette E-Mail-Verkehr über einen Rechtsanwalt schon an mein zuständiges Amtsgericht weitergeleitet worden ist.
Obwohl lieber doch nicht, gegen Juristen lege ich mich lieber nicht an. 

Oder benutze Spamkiller von McAfee oder so und fügst sie deine Blockierliste zu und verschickst dann so nachgeahmte System-E-Mails, dass die Empfänger-E-Mail nicht mehr bekannt ist.

*Sieht so aus:

his message was created automatically by mail delivery software.

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its recipients. The following addresses failed:

  <[email protected]>

SMTP error from remote server after RCPT command:
host mx0.gmx.de[213.165.64.100]:
550 5.1.1 {mx037} <[email protected]>... User is unknown


--- The header of the original message is following. ---

Received: from [84.136.147.127] (helo=maat)
	by mrelayeu.kundenserver.de (node=mrelayeu3) with ESMTP (Nemesis),
	id 0MKxQS-1FZ8PX28OW-0006lr; Thu, 27 Apr 2006 17:28:07 +0200
Reply-To: <[email protected]>
From: "DVDen.de" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Widerruf
Date: Thu, 27 Apr 2006 17:27:58 +0200
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0000_01C66A1F.EDEE84C0"
X-Mailer: Microsoft Office Outlook, Build 11.0.5510
Thread-Index: AcZqDyngUcez4PNgR1OO2r7s4u5YfA==
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2900.2869
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
X-Provags-ID: kundenserver.de [email protected] login:26841eb13822b2b1af03ddaa04758aaf*


----------



## SaiNt (27 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich möchte auch mal das Forum und die hilfsbereiten Leute hier loben. Hat mich wirklich weitergebracht, denk ich jedenfalls.

Ich war der, der nachgefragt hatte, welches Recht denn nun eigentlich gilt. Ich habe denen das geschrieben und das mein Widerruf rechtskräftig ist.

Als Antwort kam dann:

"Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde

Wir geben das ganze an unsere Rechtsabteilung ab.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Sendvd.de Support Team"

Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, sehe ich dem aber gelassen entgegen


----------



## sascha (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Erstaunlich, wie aus einem Menschen immer gleich eine ganze Abteilung wird


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich, wie aus einem Menschen immer gleich eine ganze Abteilung wird



....und manchmal sogar eine Rechtsabteilung.....



> Wir werden die Angelegenheit zur weiteren Bearbeitung an unsere Rechtsabteilung weiterleiten.....


----------



## Maat (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				SaiNt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch mal das Forum und die hilfsbereiten Leute hier loben. Hat mich wirklich weitergebracht, denk ich jedenfalls.
> 
> Ich war der, der nachgefragt hatte, welches Recht denn nun eigentlich gilt. Ich habe denen das geschrieben und das mein Widerruf rechtskräftig ist.
> 
> ...



Kannst du auch - das ist nur Angstmacherei, damit du schneller bezahlst.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

huhu!!

ich hatte schon mal gepostet dass mein freund mich bei dvden.de angemeldet hatte!!

nun ja, nach dem ich diesen musterbrief an die schickte bekam ich heute von vanilla eine 1. mahnung (obwohl ja schon 2 per email kamen   ) und darin stand meine angebliche ip und provider nummer!!

muss mal nachsehn jetzt ob die stimmen, aber werden sie wohl!!!

die verbraucherzentrale sgate mir die dürfen nur erfahren welchen anbieter ich habe und mehr nicht!! 

also dackel ich wohl morgen nochmal da hin!!

immer dieser stress wegen so einem sch**** 


lg und lasst euch nicht ärger!!!
stephanie


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

schon komisch, dass vanillapay behauptet, "nichts" mit dvden - die ja als einzige die ip adresse speichern könnten - am hut zu haben, außer die rechnungen zu senden und dann auf einmal doch die ip weiß...


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Natürlich weiß Vanilla die IP - aber was soll´s? Gerade im Fall von Stephanie ist diese ja wohl nicht ihre sondern die ihres Freundes (falls die beiden nicht einen Zugang gemeinsam verwenden. 



			
				 stephanie schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass mein freund mich bei dvden.de angemeldet hatte...
> 
> ...darin stand meine angebliche ip und provider nummer!



@ Stephanie, hatte dein Freund eigentlich dein Einverständnis, dich dort anzumelden (ohne seine edlen Beweggründe abzuwerten)? Wenn nicht, dann hast du doch gar keinen Vertrag, für den du jetzt bezahlen müsstest.


----------



## Steffen (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                    Hallo Maat u. alle die hier mit dabei sind

Ich verfolge schon eine ganze Zeit was hier im Forum so für Meinungen sind. Ich versteh nur eines nicht ganz so richtig. Wenn ich kein Abbo mit dieser Fa. abgeschlossen habe, wieso soll ich dann einen Widerruf an die schreiben ?
Irgendwie ist man da rein geraten, aber deshalb hat man doch noch keinen Vertrag gemacht. Wenn ich in einen Laden gehe dann mus ich doch auch nichts kaufen, nur weil ich diesen betreten habe. ????

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also,hier ist noch so ein DVDen.de- Geschädigter. Habe etliche Male einen Widerruf gemailt, neulich kam diese Antwort: Widerspruch ist abgelehnt.Share Media ist nur für die Bereitstellung der Website und des Vetrages zuständig, nicht für das Versenden der DVD...


----------



## Wembley (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also,hier ist noch so ein DVDen.de- Geschädigter. Habe etliche Male einen Widerruf gemailt, neulich kam diese Antwort: Widerspruch ist abgelehnt.Share Media ist nur für die Bereitstellung der Website und des Vetrages zuständig, nicht für das Versenden der DVD...


Wenn du dich hier in diesem Thread umsiehst, wirst du sehen, dass du nicht der einzige bist, der diese Erfahrungen gemacht hat. 
Wie es ganz unabhängig von diesem Fall mit der Widerrufsthematik bei Warenlieferungen aussieht, kannst du hier nachlesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=139160#post139160

Denk dran: Auch wenn ein Anbieter eine andere Meinung vertreten sollte: Auch er muss sich im Endeffekt an die geltenden Gesetze halten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh nur eines nicht ganz so richtig. Wenn man kein Abo mit einem Anbieter abgeschlossen hat, wieso sollte man dann einen Widerruf an den Anbieter schreiben ?



Folgende grundsätzliche, allgemeine Überlegung:

Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass kein Vertrag zustande kam, ein Anbieter aber meint, durch eine Anmeldung sei ein Vertrag zustande gekommen, dann kann man lange miteinander darüber streiten. :argue:

Wenn bei einem DVD-Abo noch keine DVD geschickt wurde oder jedenfalls seit der Zusendung der DVD noch keine 14 Tage rum sind und die DVD auch noch eingeschweißt ist, dann besteht auf jeden Fall noch das Verbraucherwiderrufsrecht nach Fernabsatzrecht.

In dieser Situation ist es eine grundsätzliche Überlegung, zwar weiterhin darauf hinzuweisen, dass ja schon gar kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde. ZUSÄTZLICH ist es aber möglich, HILFSWEISE einen solchen angeblichen Vertrag zu widerrufen. Dann gibt es keinen Grund mehr, weiter rumzustreiten. Denn selbst wenn ein Vertrag ursprünglich zustande gekommen sein sollte, wird der durch den Widerruf beseitigt.  :banned: 

Wenn der Anbieter dann schreibt, der Widerruf sei angeblich zu spät, dann kann man dieses Schreiben aufheben und hat einen Nachweis, dass der Widerruf ankam.


----------



## 2610 Steffen (28 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Rolf 76

Danke für deine Information. Bisher habe ich nur eine Rechnung von 108 Euro erhalten. Kannst du mal schreiben an welche Adresse ich dann eine e.Mail schicken soll.??? ( Widerruf ) Es geht mir wie den anderen in diesen Forum.
Man weiss eigentlich nicht so richtig weiter. Es wurde schon viel geschrieben aber trotz alle dem?????? 

Danke schon jetzt Steffen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich weiß Vanilla die IP - aber was soll´s? Gerade im Fall von Stephanie ist diese ja wohl nicht ihre sondern die ihres Freundes (falls die beiden nicht einen Zugang gemeinsam verwenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huhu!! also, es ist mein anschluss aber jeder hat seinen eigenen pc!! er hat mich ohne mein einverständnis mit seinem pc angemeldet!!
somit besteht ja kein vertrag zwischen denen und mir.. deshalb hatte ich ja damals auch hier gepostet weil ich wissen wollte was ich nun machen soll!

die verbraucherzentrale sagte dass ich es " aussitzen " soll da ich es selbst nicht war die mich angemeldet habe!!

aber mein freund hat damit betrug begangen oder??

lg


----------



## Maat (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Hallo Rolf 76
> 
> Danke für deine Information. Bisher habe ich nur eine Rechnung von 108 Euro erhalten. Kannst du mal schreiben an welche Adresse ich dann eine e.Mail schicken soll.??? ( Widerruf ) Es geht mir wie den anderen in diesen Forum.
> Man weiss eigentlich nicht so richtig weiter. Es wurde schon viel geschrieben aber trotz alle dem??????
> ...




Moin Steffen,

schick an die [email protected] und wenn die zurück schreiben von wegen Widerruf nicht möglich dann druck dir das aus - dann ist der Widerruf nämlich angekommen. Was die schreiben ist nichtig.
Mach dir kein Kopp...


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> aber mein freund hat damit betrug begangen oder?


Nein, hat er nicht, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass er die Kostenpflicht nicht wahrgenommen hat und dir lediglich einen gratis-Gefallen tun wollte. Es besteht somit von ihm aus keine Bereicherungsabsicht und dass er den Betreiber des Projektes vorsätzlich in seinem Vermögen schädigen wollte, dürfte wohl auch nicht zu beweisen sein. Außerdem - diesem Betreiber ist ja kein Schaden entstanden, so lange er keine DVD versandt hat und außerdem obliegt es dem Betreiber selbst, gewissen Missbrauch durch eine Plausibilitätsprüfung der empfangenen Daten zu unterbinden.

Dein Freund macht sich lediglich verdächtig, hinsichtlich dem Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB. Wenn er dahingehend aber die Rechtfertigungsgründe dagegenstellt, löst sich dieser Verdacht wieder auf.


----------



## rolf76 (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> aber mein freund hat damit betrug begangen oder??



*Zum zivilrechtlichen Hintergrund:*

Verträge muss man nicht selbst abschließen. Man kann bei Vertragsschluss auch durch andere vertreten werden. Eine wirksame Vertretung setzt voraus, dass der Vertretene dem Handeln eines Vertreters im Voraus oder im Nachhinein zustimmt, ihm also vorher eine Vollmacht einräumt oder die Vertretung hinterher genehmigt.

Die Vertretung kann offen oder verdeckt erfolgen. Wer im Internet einfach mit dem Namen eines Dritten Verträge abschließt, handelt als verdeckter Vertreter, weil für die Gegenseite nicht ersichtlich ist, dass gar nicht der Vertretene selbst, sondern ein anderer gehandelt hat.

Wenn derjenige, dessen Daten eingegeben wurden, keine Vollmacht für einen Vertragsabschluss erteilt hat, hat er es bequem: Er kann sich überlegen, ob er diesen Vertrag möchte oder nicht. Will er den Vertrag nicht, dann ist er nicht gebunden. Die Beweislast, wer gehandelt hat und ob der Vertretene dem Handeln eines Vertreters zugestimmt hat, liegt beim Anbieter. 

Anders sieht es für denjenigen aus, der die Daten eines anderen eingegeben hat. Denn soweit die Eingabe der Daten als Vertragserklärung verstanden werden kann, hat er als sog. falsus procurator gehandelt, als Vertreter ohne Vertretungsmacht. Falls der Anbieter seine Identität ermitteln kann, kann er von ihm Erfüllung des Vertrages oder Schadensersatz verlangen. 

*Fazit:* Wenn derjenige, dessen Daten eingegeben wurden, einer Vertretung nicht vorher oder hinterher zugestimmt hat, dann ist derjenige, der die Daten eingegeben hat, der Ansprechpartner für den Anbieter, sofern der Anbieter ihn überhaupt ermitteln kann. Zu beachten ist, dass nicht der Vertretene beweisen muss, dass ein anderer die Daten eingegeben hat und dieser keine Vertretungsmacht hatte. Die Beweislast für den Vertragsschluss liegt beim Anbieter, der Geld möchte. 

Für denjenigen, der ungenehmigt die Daten von Dritten eingegeben hat, stellen sich dann hinsichtlich des Vertrages grundsätzlich die gleichen Fragen, wie wenn er sich selbst angemeldet hätte:

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Bei Waren-Abos gelten noch diese Besonderheiten (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## 2610 Steffen (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> > Hallo Rolf 76
> >
> > Danke für deine Information. Bisher habe ich nur eine Rechnung von 108 Euro erhalten. Kannst du mal schreiben an welche Adresse ich dann eine e.Mail schicken soll.??? ( Widerruf ) Es geht mir wie den anderen in diesen Forum.
> > Man weiss eigentlich nicht so richtig weiter. Es wurde schon viel geschrieben aber trotz alle dem??????
> ...


Hallo Maat
Danke für den Ratschlag, habe soeben einen Widerruf abgeschickt.Mal sehen 
was die so zurück schreiben. Steffen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hiiiilfe, 
heute haben wir einen zweiten brief bekommen, mit 10 euro mahngebühr, sprich 118 Euro und einer drohung von wegen bei nicht-zahlung bis anfang mai wird ein inkasso verfahren eingeleitet etc., also panik krieg ich da scho!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hiiiilfe,
> heute haben wir einen zweiten brief bekommen, mit 10 euro mahngebühr, sprich 118 Euro und einer drohung von wegen bei nicht-zahlung bis anfang mai wird ein inkasso verfahren eingeleitet etc., also panik krieg ich da scho!



Genau das wollen die damit auch erreichen: Aus Panik sollen so viele wie möglich zahlen, dann haben die haltlosen und unsubstantiierten Drohungen ihren Zweck erfüllt !


----------



## 2610 Steffen (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hiiiilfe,
> heute haben wir einen zweiten brief bekommen, mit 10 euro mahngebühr, sprich 118 Euro und einer drohung von wegen bei nicht-zahlung bis anfang mai wird ein inkasso verfahren eingeleitet etc., also panik krieg ich da scho!


Hi
Wieso Panik ?
Lass alles erst mal ran kommen. Die drohen zwar aber am ende wissen die das sie keine Möglichkeit haben an das Geld zu kommen. Die Verfolgen das Forum genau so wie alle die sie ....... wollen. Diese Leute sollen doch kommen und versuchen das Geld zu holen,aber dann giebt es Krieg. Bleib ganz die Ruhe und verfolge was andere so zu diesem Thema schreiben.

Steffen


----------



## 2610 Steffen (29 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				2610 Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Wieso Panik ?
> Lass alles erst mal ran kommen. Die drohen zwar aber am ende wissen die das sie keine Möglichkeit haben an das Geld zu kommen. Die Verfolgen das Forum genau so wie alle die sie ....... wollen. Diese Leute sollen doch kommen und versuchen das Geld zu holen,aber dann giebt es Krieg. Bleib ganz die Ruhe und verfolge was andere so zu diesem Thema schreiben.
> 
> Steffen


Hallo an alle in diesem Forum

Habe soeben eine eMail von vanillapay. com erhalten.
So dumm wie die sind, so frech sind die auch. Wie schon von anderen mitgeteilt drohen die mit Anwaltsgebühren und weiteren Kosten.
Mit diesen Leuten lege ich mich so richtig an. Die merken warscheinlich nicht mal das sie immer das selbe schreiben,aber am ende sind die doch nur die Verlierer.
Ich werde weiter alles verfolge und wenn es irgend was neues giebt natürlich berichten. 
Steffen


----------



## Patti123 (30 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Das kam heute per Mail,

"Hallo Patrick *******,

obwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung und eine Zahlungserinnerung zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, deshalb erhalten Sie diese letzte ultimative Zahlungserinnerung bevor wir das Anwaltsinkasso einleiten gegen Sie." 

Die beherschen die Deutsche Sprache aber echt gut :sun:  ----Was ein "amtliches" Unternehmen :-p


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

das bei mir ^^


Hallo***** ,

obwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung und eine Zahlungserinnerung zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, deshalb erhalten Sie diese letzte ultimative Zahlungserinnerung bevor wir das Anwaltsinkasso einleiten gegen Sie. 

Bitte nehmen Sie diese Zahlungserinnerung sehr ernst, da sonst erhebliche Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren anfallen. Führen Sie daher die Überweisung in den nächsten 7 Tagen durch, um zusätzliche erhebliche Kosten zu vermeiden. Der noch offene Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 108.00 EUR ist unter Angabe Ihrer Rechnungsnummer [...] bis spätestens 03.05.2006 auf eines unserer Bankkonten zu überweisen.

Ihre Rechnung ist im PDF-Format erstellt worden. Um sich die Rechnung anschauen zu können, klicken Sie auf den Anhang in dieser Email und es öffnet sich automatisch der Acrobat Reader. So können Sie Ihre Rechnung auch für Ihre Unterlagen ausdrucken.

Sollten Sie keinen Acrobat Reader installiert haben, finden Sie hier den Link zum kostenlosen Download: http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep.html

Der Vanilla Verlag GmbH betreibt unter ht*p://w*w.vanillapay.com ein Payment-Internetservice. Wir wurden von der Firma Share Media Ltd., Traun, AT beauftragt sämtliche Forderungen in Ihrem Namen und auf Rechnung für das Internetangebot von ht*p://w*w.dvden.de abzuwickeln.

Des Weiteren haben Sie die Anmeldung per Aktivierungslink bestätigt,und Sie haben bestätigt die Leistungsbeschreibung gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben. Von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht haben Sie Kenntnis genommen. Die Registrierung war somit verbindlich und erfolgreich.

Wenn Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Bestellung, Abwicklung und Probleme bei ht*p://w*w.dvden.de haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an Share Media Ltd., bzw. per Email an: info @ dvden.de

Nur die Firma Share Media Ltd., Traun, AT ist berechtigt Ihre Forderungsakte bei uns zu schließen. Sollten Sie Fragen rund um die Rechnung, bzw. Sie nicht in der Lage sein die Rechnung innerhalb der gesetzten First zu bezahlen, bitten wir Sie höflichst sich mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.


Herzliche Grüsse,
Ihr vanillapay.com - Team

_[Rechnungsnummer entfernt und Links inaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## Ollay (30 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo habe diesen [...] gerade endeckt bei mir was soll man dagegn tun bitte


> obwohl wir Ihnen bereits eine Rechnung und eine Zahlungserinnerung zugestellt haben, konnten wir noch keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen, deshalb erhalten Sie diese letzte ultimative Zahlungserinnerung bevor wir das Anwaltsinkasso einleiten gegen Sie.
> 
> Bitte nehmen Sie diese Zahlungserinnerung sehr ernst, da sonst erhebliche Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren anfallen. Führen Sie daher die Überweisung in den nächsten 7 Tagen durch, um zusätzliche erhebliche Kosten zu vermeiden. Der noch offene Rechnungsbetrag in Höhe von 108.00 EUR ist unter Angabe Ihrer Rechnungsnummer [...] bis spätestens 03.05.2006 auf eines unserer Bankkonten zu überweisen.
> 
> ...


_[Rechnungsnummer entfernt und Links inaktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## 2610 Steffen (30 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo habe diesen [...] gerade endeckt bei mir was soll man dagegn tun bitte
> 
> _[Rechnungsnummer entfernt und Links inaktiviert. (bh)]_


Hallo an alle im Forum

Die Ruhe bewahren und alles mal durchlesen was hier so steht..[.......]Wenn du 108 Euro an diese Leute zahlst, können die vor Lachen nicht einschlafen!!!!!

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenkten entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem , mal ne frage , wie alt seit ihr den im durchschnitt so ? denn ich habe 1986 eingegeben , warscheinlich ausversehn , ich weiß es nicht mehr genau obwohl ich erst 14 bin und 1991 geboren bin ! und diese haben mir nun eine mail geschrieben von wegen vertragsbetrug helft mir bitte !


----------



## rolf76 (30 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wer bei Vertragsschluss *noch nicht 18*, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen. 

Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?

*Zur Schadensersatzforderung bei Anmeldung Minderjähriger
*
Lies mal ab http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681 und die darauf folgenden Postings.

Die Sache mit den Schadensersatzforderungen ist bereits "gegessen", siehe hierzu die diesbezügliche Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin
und die Ausführungen von Ronny Jahn oder hier im Forum ab http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681 und die darauf folgenden Postings.


----------



## DannyG (30 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo
Ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen und nun Drohen sie mir schon mit einen Inkasso unternehmen. Ich weiß auch nicht diresckt was ich tuhn soll.
mfg
danny G.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wir haben auch eine Rechnung und eine Mahnung erhalten, meine Tochter behauptet jedoch, sich nie auf der Seite registriert zu haben. Daraufhin habe ich den Vertrag zunächst bestritten und die Genehmigung als Sorgeberechtigte nicht erteilt. Als Antwort habe ich ein Mail erhalten, dass die Widerspruchsfrist nicht eingehalten ist und daher das Inkasso weiterverfolgt wird. Bin gespannt was jetzt passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

jedoch hatten sie bei mir dann auch noch eine mail geschrieben "Eltern haften für ihre kinder " wenn das mit dem geb. datum falsch angegeben wurde


----------



## drboe (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> jedoch hatten sie bei mir dann auch noch eine mail geschrieben "Eltern haften für ihre kinder " wenn das mit dem geb. datum falsch angegeben wurde


Das ist zwar ein beliebter Satz auf "Baustelle betreten verboten"-Schildern, hat jedoch keine Grundlage. Das glatte Gegenteil ist der Fall: Eltern haften nie für ihre Kinder. Das wissen die auch ganz genau. Also nicht bluffen lassen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist zwar ein beliebter Satz auf "Baustelle betreten verboten"-Schildern, hat jedoch keine Grundlage. Das glatte Gegenteil ist der Fall: Eltern haften nie für ihre Kinder. Das wissen die auch ganz genau. Also nicht bluffen lassen.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Das ist so pauschal allerdings auch nicht richtig.


----------



## drboe (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das gleiche Problem , mal ne frage , wie alt seit ihr den im durchschnitt so ? denn ich habe 1986 eingegeben , warscheinlich ausversehn , ich weiß es nicht mehr genau obwohl ich erst 14 bin und 1991 geboren bin ! und diese haben mir nun eine mail geschrieben von wegen vertragsbetrug helft mir bitte !


Wie hier schon mehrfach steht: Minderjährige können ohne Einwilligung der Erziehungsberechtigten keine Abo-Verträge schliessen. Und wenn die Dienste des Anbieters tatsächlich nur ab 18 nutzbar sein sollen, dann muss der eben Sicherungen einbauen, die das garantieren. Z. B. das sogn. Postident-Verfahren.  Betrug liegt hier gar nicht vor. Ganz cool bleiben und die Typen auflaufen lassen. Die spekulieren nur darauf, dass sich Leute durch die dummfrechen Forderungen, Drohungen und Fristsetzungen einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Eine Art "Deppensteuer". Das Geld wäre dann sicher weg.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist so pauschal völlig richtig. Siehe  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=144588&postcount=811 von jemandem, der es wissen muss.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist so pauschal völlig richtig. Siehe  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=144588&postcount=811 von jemandem, der es wissen muss.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Im Falle einer Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht haften Eltern sehr wohl für den Schaden, den die Kinder anrichten.
Korrekterweise haften sie zwar für ihr eigenes Versäumen, effektiv aber für den Schaden der durch die Kinder entstanden ist. Also ist die Aussage "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder" zumindest auf umgangssprachlicher Ebene richtig.


----------



## drboe (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Im Falle einer Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht haften Eltern sehr wohl für den Schaden, den die Kinder anrichten.
> Korrekterweise haften sie zwar für ihr eigenes Versäumen, effektiv aber für den Schaden der durch die Kinder entstanden ist. Also ist die Aussage "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder" zumindest auf umgangssprachlicher Ebene richtig.


Das ist zwar richtig, bezieht sich aber auf Schäden, die die Minderjährigen verursachen oder selbst erleiden. Aufsichtspflichtige Personen haben die Verpflichtung dafür zu sorgen, daß die ihnen zur Aufsicht anvertrauten Minderjährigen selbst nicht zu Schaden kommen und auch keinen anderen Personen Schaden zufügen. Aufsichtspflichtige müssen vorhersehbare Gefahren vorausschauend erkennen und zumutbare Anstrengungen unternehmen, um die ihnen anvertrauten Minderjährigen vor Schäden zu bewahren. Von solchen Verpflichtungen kann hier nicht die Rede sein. 

Und selbst wenn der Anbieter einen Vermögensschaden geltend machen würde, so gibt es keine verbindlichen Regelungen, die Erziehungsberechtigte bei Ihrer Aufsichtsführung behindern und einschränken können. Es dürfte dem Anbieter daher faktisch unmöglich sein, über den Vorwurf der Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht bei einem Jugendlichen an das Geld zu kommen. Ich verletze eben nicht meine Aufsichtspflicht, wenn ich meinen Kindern die Nutzung des Internets gestatte.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Aufsichtspflichtige müssen vorhersehbare Gefahren vorausschauend erkennen und zumutbare Anstrengungen unternehmen, um die ihnen anvertrauten Minderjährigen vor Schäden zu bewahren. Von solchen Verpflichtungen kann hier nicht die Rede sein.


Das ist richtig und davon war ja bei mir auch keine Rede.
Mir gings nur darum (gemäß dem Motto "Pauschale Aussagen sind immer falsch" ), dass mir Deine Aussage schlicht zu pauschal war. Bezogen auf den konkreten Fall mag das aber durchaus stimmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Guten Morgen,
bin auch mal wieder von so einer [...] befalle. Hatte schonmal das Problem mit eine Dialer. Hab mehre Mahnungen bekommen und letztendlich 2 Schreiben eines Inkasskounternehmens, naja das wars aber auch zu einer Gerichtlichen verhandlung ist es bis heute nie gekommen(rund 2Jahre her).

Ok, jedenfalls habe ich gestern mein Wiederruf per Mail verschickt. Von wegen die 14Tage Wiederruf beginnen bei Waren/ DVD Abos erst mit erhalt der ware.

Und wie sollte es anders sein mein Widerruf wurde abgelhent mit folgender Begründung:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ihr Widerruf wurde abgelehnt. Grund dafür ist der nicht fristgemäße Widerruf von 14 Tagen, nach Vertragsabschluss.

Das Widerrufsrecht beginnt mit Abschluss des Vertrags. Die Dienstleistungen der Share Media sind unter andrem, dass bereitstellen der Webseite und dem Vertrags. Mit dem Warenversand hat die Share Media nichts zu tun.

Überweisen Sie den anfallenden Betrag bitte fristgemäß, um weitere Kosten durch Inkasso zu meiden.

Besten Dank.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*LOL* Das bereitstellen der Website und des Vertrages  und mit dem DVD Versand haben sie nichts zu tun  die bekomm ich dann wohl vom Weinachtsmann oder wie sieht das aus.

Ich finde es ja schonmal überraschend das ich keine Standart Mail bekommen habe sondern das sie echt durchgelesen wurde  .

Ich werde jetzt jedenfalls schön auf die ersten Mahnungen und Schreiben des Inkasskounternehmens warten. Dann evtl. zur meinen Rechtsschutz gehn und diesen einschalten. auch wenn ich zu 99% überzeugt bin das ich nie einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen werde, doch wenn den Internet Rechtsschutz schon habe werd ich halt auch nutzen. Vielleicht geben sie dann endlich ruhe wenn sie Post von meinen Anwalt bekommen.

Wünsch euch noch vielspass mit Share Media  und mein die Sache einfach Aussitzen.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## 2610 Steffen (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Guten Morgen
Ich habe genau das selbe erhalten.Werde es auch darauf ankommen lassen.
Steffen


----------



## drboe (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gings nur darum (gemäß dem Motto "Pauschale Aussagen sind immer falsch" ), dass mir Deine Aussage schlicht zu pauschal war. Bezogen auf den konkreten Fall mag das aber durchaus stimmen.


OK, ich sag jetzt nichts mehr dazu, dass das hier von einem RA verfaßt  ebenso steht.  

Um zum Kern zurückzukommen: soweit im Zusammenhang mit Abo-Verträgen Minderjähriger seitens des Anbieters die Behauptung ins Spiel gebracht wird "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder!", so ist diese Aussage bezüglich der behaupteten Verpflichtung zu Zahlungsübernahme falsch und soll lediglich dazu dienen, die Zahlungsbereitschaft für eine nicht berechtigte Forderung aus einem nicht wirksam geschlossenen Vertrag zu erhöhen. Es gibt keinen Grund deshalb zu zahlen, weil der Erziehungsberechtigte dem Vertrag die Zustimmung verweigern kann, womit der Zahlungsgrund entfällt. 

Ebenfalls falsch ist die Behauptung der Anbieter, dass sich der Jugendliche mit der Angabe des falschen Geburtsjahrs strafbar gemacht hat. Auch diese Behauptung soll, ggf. in Verbindung mit der Drohung Anzeige zu erstatten, lediglich den Druck erhöhen und die Adressaten der Behauptung zur Zahlung veranlassen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## tuxedo (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich weiß nicht, ob sich schon mal jemand die (kleine) Mühe gemacht hat, das dvden.de-Angebot rechnerisch zu prüfen:

Ich habs gerade mal getan:

Man zahlt bei dvden.de 9 Euro im Monat und 12 Monate im voraus. Das sind 9€ x 12 = 108€. Dafür erhält man jeden dritten Monat eine DVD, also 4 DVDs im Jahr. Zusätzlich gibt es eine Gratis-DVD. Insgesamt also 5 DVDs. Teilt man nun die 108€ durch diese 5 DVDs, dann bezahlt man pro DVD 21,60€.

Wenn man das mit dem normalen Handel vergleicht, dann sind 21,60€ sehr teuer. In den seltesten Fällen zahle ich 21,60 Euro im normalen Handel für eine DVD. Im Gegenteil - eigentlich ist nahezu jedes DVD-Angebot bei Amazon, oder im DVD-Laden oder bei "Media Markt" oder sonst wo günstiger, als das was dvden.de da bietet.

Beispiele:
"Butterfly Effect" 11,95€
"Stealth" 18,95€
"Transporter - The Mission" 17,95€
"Transporter I+II" 21,95 (Ich hab den Zweierpack sogar für knapp 20,00 Euro gekriegt, wenn ich mich da recht erinnere).
...

Meines Erachtens müsste also zumindest den Leuten, die das Kleingedruckte wahrgenommen und verstanden haben, klar sein, dass dieses Angebot zu teuer ist. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man im Voraus zahlt, und somit nichts vom Preisverfall hat, der sich einstellt, wenn die DVDs nicht mehr aktuell sind, dass man sich die DVDs nicht selbst aussuchen darf, dann gehe ich sogar soweit, dieses Angebot als Abzocke - zumindest aber als "sehr nah am Wucher" zu bezeichnen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Ollay (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Mal eine frage lohnt es sich überhaupt ein brief per einschreiben zu schicken?
Wenn ja wo hin welche adresse?
und wie ist jetzt eigentlich die rechtslage hier so?Weil wenn das ständig so ghet
 das jeder rechnungen bekommt,mit inkasso drohungen und so dann hört
 das ja nie auf oder?


----------



## Ollay (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi Leute gebt euch das mal habe mal vor ein paar tagen eine  email geschrieben das ich eine telfonnummer haben möchte.Und zwar ging es darum das ich per 0900 nr ein fax geschickt habe das sie mir bitte eine bestättigung schicken möchten damit sich der vertrag nicht um ein weiteres jahr verlängert.

da kam diese als antwort!!!!!!!

Wozu brauchen Sie unsere Telefonnummer? Es gibt nichts mehr zu klären, der Vertrag bleibt aufrecht. 

Was sagt ihr dazu??


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

...da sieht man welchen Geistes Kind die Macher sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Leute
Ich BIn wie gesagt auch reingefallen, habe auch schon eine email geschickt das ich das nicht bezahlen werde und da kahm nur das :

Ihr Widerruf wurde abgelehnt. Grund dafür ist der nicht fristgemäße Widerruf von 14 Tagen, nach Vertragsabschluss.

Das Widerrufsrecht beginnt mit Abschluss des Vertrags. Die Dienstleistungen der Share Media sind unter andrem, dass bereitstellen der Webseite und dem Vertrags. Mit dem Warenversand hat die Share Media nichts zu tun.

Überweisen Sie den anfallenden Betrag bitte fristgemäß, um weitere Kosten durch Inkasso zu meiden.

Besten Dank. 

Ich find es schon häftig wie unprofesional die arbeiten , ohne Hallo oder Guten tag , [........].

Ich wollte hier mal fragen ob denn schon jemand die 108 euro bezahlt hat , oder was ist bei euch passiert nachdem ihr nicht bezahlt habt ???
Stand wirklich ein Inkasso unternehmen vor der Tür ??
Ich will die 108 euro nicht bezahlen , kann ich auch garnicht.
Bitte antwortet
[......]

Danke

Danny

_Email-Adresse und rechtlich bedenkliche Aussage entfernt. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Stand wirklich ein Inkasso unternehmen vor der Tür ??



...bislang bei noch niemanden. Inkassounternehmen haben auch in solchen Sachen die Eigenart, allenfalls lediglich weitere Zuschriften zu senden. Bei DVDen wurde lediglich eine "erweiterte Redchungsstelle", die Vanilla Verlag GmbH eingeschaltet, was aber rechtlich keine tiefere Bedeutung für den Zahlungsverlauf hat.

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Maat (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi,

bis jetzt hat sich nach meiner Widerrufs-E-Mail mit den Paragraphenauszügen noch keiner gemeldet.
Hatte auch gleich klar und deutig gemacht, dass die ein Inkassounternehmen nicht einschalten brauchen sondern gleich Klage einreichen können. :-p


----------



## Pit (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi leute!
bin 16 und habe mich anscheinend dort mit nem anderem Geb Datum angemeldet, wie das ging weiß nicht nicht! Nach einigem Hin und Her, und den gleichen e-mails wie bei euch, kommen mir die tatsächlich auch mit vertragsbetrug... zitat:
____________________________________________________
Uns wurde ein Geburtsdatum vom [......] hinterlegt.

Sollte dies nicht korrekt sein, so handelt es sich um Vertragsbetrug und wird
ausnahmslos zur Anzeige gebracht.
____________________________________________________

ähm ja, was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Können die mich überhaupt wegen sowas anzeigen? ich mein, da müsstet sie wies ausschaut ziemlich viele anzeigen 

kann mir einer nen Rat geben, soll ich drauf antworten und wenn ja wie?

ist da bei euhc schon was rausgekommen?

help :-|

_Dem Poster möglicherweise zuzuordnende Daten gelöscht MOD/BR_


----------



## drboe (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Pit schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute!
> bin 16 und habe mich anscheinend dort mit nem anderem Geb Datum angemeldet, wie das ging weiß nicht nicht! Nach einigem Hin und Her, und den gleichen e-mails wie bei euch, kommen mir die tatsächlich auch mit vertragsbetrug... zitat:
> ____________________________________________________
> Uns wurde ein Geburtsdatum vom [..........] hinterlegt.
> ...


Die Antwort findest Du a) hier im Thread, beginennd mit http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39452 b) unter http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=460

Inzwischen ist hier so gut wie Alles x-mal durchgekaut. Dazu gehört auch die Frage nach Verträgen mit Minderjährigen und die leere Drohung wegen angeblichen Betrugs. Es ist wohl sinnvoller, dass neue Teilnehmer sich erst einmal einlesen, als dass auf die immer gleichen Fragen ewig das Gleiche geantwortet wird. Auch in den Threads http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39452
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38459
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39103

geht es letzten Endes um die nahezu gleiche Thematik. Also reiss' Deine  Augen auf und lies Dir das hier durch. Nach der Anmeldung, die hier wirklich keine Kosten nach sich zieht, kannst Du zudem die Suchfunktion benutzen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo

meine Frage: hbe mich vor ca 8 wochen (angeblich) bei DVDen registriert, das wiederrufsrecht ist also LAUT DVDEN.DE seit über 6 wochen abgelaufen, obwohl ich sofort bei erhalt der rechnung per e-mail widerrufen habe.

Also: in den AGB's steht die erste DVD wird innerhalb der esten 4 wochen nach registrierung zugesendet, Diese ist allerdings bis heute noch nicht bei mir erschienen. Dies wäre ja somit vertragsbruch, soll ich denen dies mal erläutern oder einfach weiter warten und hoffen dass nie so eine DVD bei mir im Briefkasten liegt?

MfG

Marco

_wie wär´s, wenn du erstmal liest, bevor du die Tastatur in Gang setzt? modinfo _


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine frage lohnt es sich überhaupt ein brief per einschreiben zu schicken?
> Wenn ja wo hin welche adresse?
> und wie ist jetzt eigentlich die rechtslage hier so?Weil wenn das ständig so ghet
> das jeder rechnungen bekommt,mit inkasso drohungen und so dann hört
> das ja nie auf oder?


hi

[.......]ist zu teuer und die lehnen das sowieso wieder ab wenn die 14tage vorbei sind.
kriegste dann eine bekannte mail wie immer
_
Tipp wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Dies wäre ja somit vertragsbruch, soll ich denen dies mal erläutern oder einfach weiter warten und hoffen dass nie so eine DVD bei mir im Briefkasten liegt?


hab ich auch versucht, man bekommt aber wie immer ne dumme antwort:
"Das Widerrufsrecht beginnt mit Abschluss des Vertrags. Die Dienstleistungen der Share Media sind unter andrem, dass bereitstellen der Webseite und dem Vertrags. Mit dem Warenversand hat die Share Media nichts zu tun."


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Pit schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte dies nicht korrekt sein, so handelt es sich um Vertragsbetrug und wird ausnahmslos zur Anzeige gebracht.
> 
> 
> Können die mich überhaupt wegen sowas anzeigen?


Können, tun sie schon. Das Delikt nennt sich jedoch nicht Betrug sondern Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten. _[Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Ollay (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wie lang soll das den eigentlich gehn von der superseriösen firma!!??soll das so lange gehn bis die rechnung mal bei 100 euro steht oder wie denken die sich das??warum zeigen sie den die menschen die nicht zahlen einfach an oder so???Komm da echt nicht mehr mit da muss es doch ein weg raus geben das die ein einfach in ruhe lassen..Michnervt das echt so vor allem wäre ja das fü rmich alles kein problem würde das geld ja bezahlen aber wenn man nicht mal einen an das telefon bekommt und das wie vernünftige menschn klären kann ja dann sollen sie es so haben!!ich bezahle solange nicht bevor ich meine Kündigung habe ich bezahle doch nich 108 euro und dann bekomm ich net mal dvds und nach einem jahr wollen sie das selbe geld nee ganz bestimmt net.Ja was schliesse ich daraus das es nicht seriös sein kann wenn man nicht mal einen kundenbetreuung hat!


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang soll das den eigentlich gehn von der superseriösen firma!!?



Rechnung per E-Mail
Ermahnung
Zahlungsaufforderung durch Vanilla
Inkassoversuch durch eine Kanzlei
Ende



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> warum zeigen sie den die menschen die nicht zahlen einfach an oder so?


Die (oder besser DER) ist in Österreich und hat womöglich (branchenüblich) kein Interesse, sich ggü. den Behörden zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen. Es gibt genug, die einfach zahlen, da sie den Dienst genutzt haben oder einfach nur um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## drboe (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt genug, die einfach zahlen, da sie den Dienst genutzt haben oder einfach nur um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen.


Wer zahlt ist ein Depp. Dass es immer noch so leicht ist, den Leuten für nichts Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ist wirklich erstaunlich. Beim Einkauf von 100g einfache Mettwurst denken die gleichen Leute über den Preis sehr viel genauer nach. Selbst ausgefuchste Call-by-Call Telefonierer und Internetsparfüchse klicken offenbar auf alles, was sich auf Webseiten überhaupt anklicken läßt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## SleepyHollow (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

[.....]
Ich habs jedenfalls noch nicht getan, und werde es auch nicht.
Vielleicht funktioniert das System ja so:

Ich locke Kunden über Homepage, berücksichtige sämtliche Gesetzl. Grauzonen, und fordere Zahlungen.
Um so etwas zu Organisieren braucht man eigentlich nicht viel Kapital.
Bleibe dann einfach hartnäckig und überzeugerisch, allein denen gegenüber die keine 
Ahnung und Angst vor Rechtsstreitigkeiten haben, und ich glaube, das ist 
der großteil der Menschen. Allein dadurch bekommen die ja schon massenweiße 
Geld. Zum Schluß haben die dann schon so viel Geld das die wirklich mit dem 
DVD versenden beginnen könten, allein wenn man sich überlegt was die für eine DVD verlangen, und was für die eine DVD im einkauf kosten würde.
Ich denke das man sich dann davon auch die eine oder andere Gerichtsverhandlung leisten könnte. (ähnliches Schneeball Prinzip)
Mann muß unbedingt davür sorgen das denen der Wind aus dem Segel genommen wird. Da sind so viele Sachen immer ungeklärt wie ich bei jedem in
diesem Forum feststelle. Bei welchen Gericht, wird wo hunderte von Aussagen einzelner Leute, die alle das gleiche Sprechen, dem jenigen recht gegeben, der 
alleine dasteht und behauptet alle hätten alle keine Ahnung und sind selber schuld. Es kann nicht sein das 
nur derjenige recht bekommt der sich nur damit beschäftigt andere auszunehem, das wirklich "proffesionell" betreibt fallen zu stellen.
Die versuchen doch nur Gesetzl. Grauzonen auszunutzen.
Ich glaube fast, da hat man wirklich nur in einer großen Gemeinschaft eine Chance, es sollte doch trozdem noch immer die Hauptaufgabe der Gestze sein,
zum Schutz der Gemeinschaft beitragen - das müssten wir sein, mit all unseren Fehlern und Leichtsinnigkeiten, hin und wieder überstürtztes und unüberlegtes handeln. [........]
Das wäre jetzt meine Meinung zum thema, kann mich natürlich auch teuschen,
aber abwarten glaub ich macht die Sache nicht besser, solange die Homepage
von denen existiert machen die Kohle.
Irgend etwas muss passieren das das an die große Glocke kommt.

_Zwei Sätze wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				SleepyHollow schrieb:
			
		

> Bei welchen Gericht, wird wo hunderte von Aussagen einzelner Leute, die alle das gleiche Sprechen, dem jenigen recht gegeben, der
> alleine dasteht und behauptet alle hätten alle keine Ahnung und sind selber schuld.


Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich auch nur ein einziges Gericht damit befaßt hätte. 
Die Betreiber gehen peinlichst jeder Konfrontation und rechtlichen Überprüfung 
des "Geschäftsmodells" von den Schranken eines Gerichts aus dem Wege.
Es basiert auf dem Prinzip, dass genügend unerfahrene User eher bezahlen, als dem Druck standzuhalten. 
Wenn nur jeder Zehnte bezahlt, hat sich das "Geschäftsprinzip" schon "amortisiert". 

cp


----------



## Maat (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Jetzt werden die noch dreister: Habe vorhin auf deren Page geschaut. Und siehe da - > Das Kleingedruckte auf der ersten Seite ist nicht mehr da!


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Kleingedruckte auf der ersten Seite ist nicht mehr da!


doch > Teilnahmebedingungen 


> 3.2. Der Vertrag kommt nach erfolgreicher Anmeldung für einen Zeitraum von mindestens einem Jahr zu einem monatlichen Preis von € 9,00 zustande und verlängert sich bei nicht fristgemäßer Kündigung jeweils um ein weiteres Jahr. Die Zahlung erfolgt jährlich im Voraus.


----------



## Maat (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Maat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein ich meinte das Kleingedruckte auf der 1. Seite, wenn man früher heruntergescrollt hat, hat man das was jetzt in den Teilnahmebedingungen nur noch steht auch noch gesehn. Jetzt verstecken Sie es noch mehr. 
Langsam werden sie immer dreister.


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt verstecken Sie es noch mehr.


Also unüblich ist das nicht und dass die Anzeige auf der ersten Seite zu erfolgen hat, schreibt dem Anbieter auch niemand vor. Interessant wäre zu erfahren, an welcher Stelle der Anmeldung deutlich auf den Preis hingewiesen wird und insbesondere dabei, ob die Wiederrufsbelehrung dem sich anmeldenden z. B. in der Bestätigungs-E-Mail zur dauerhaften Speicherung angezeigt wird, was vor einigen Wochen nicht der Fall war > ab hier <.

Mich würde außerdem interessieren, ob die Anmeldung bei DVDen zu Stande kommt, wenn man den Bestätigungslink in der E-Mail nicht nutzt oder z. B. nicht nutzten kann, weil es die E-Mail-Adresse einem fremden gehört bzw. gar nicht existent ist. Hat da jemand Erfahrung dazu?


----------



## Wembley (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Also unüblich ist das nicht und dass die Anzeige auf der ersten Seite zu erfolgen hat, schreibt dem Anbieter auch niemand vor. Interessant wäre zu erfahren, an welcher Stelle der Anmeldung deutlich auf den Preis hingewiesen wird?


In den AGB von dvden heißt es:


> 2.3. *Der Vertrag gilt als abgeschlossen*, sobald der Nutzer sich mittels Ausfüllen der jeweiligen Anmeldemaske erfolgreich bei der Betreiberin angemeldet und ein Abonnement gebucht hat, indem der Nutzer unter der Website dvden.de (Anm. Link von mir deaktiviert) nach Eintragung der maßgeblichen Daten unter dem Button „Registrieren“ seinen Auftrag erteilt.


Siehe Screenshot von der Startseite von dvden.de: Der Text unten ist weg und der Button "Registrieren" (inkl. der Eingabemaske), der die Anmeldung laut AGB finalisiert, ist auch schon da. Wo würde da dann der Kunde eine Preisangabe sehen, *bevor* der Vertrag abgeschlossen ist? Vorausgesetzt natürlich, dass er nicht auf den Link "Teilnahmebedingungen" klickt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Eben, diesen Ablauf befürchte ich. Damit kann jeder jeden eintragen und die DVDler ziehen damit nicht selten gegen den falschen (vermeintlichen) Vertragspartner los. Der Verbraucherschutz sollten sich damit befassen, ob die Preisanzeige allein in verlinkten Teilnahmebedingungen als ausreichend deutlich hinreichend dem BGB gelten, woran ich persönlich laute Zweifel erhebe.

Die Bestätigungsmail hätte damit eine reine Alibifunktion, die z. B. bei unrechtmäßig eingertagenen Daten keine Bedeutung hat.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Mich würde außerdem interessieren, ob die Anmeldung bei DVDen zu Stande kommt, wenn man ....


Nach Eingabe der Daten, dem Setzen des Häckchen bei der Zustimmung zu den Teinahmebedingungen und dem Betätigen des Registrieren-Button kommt ein Fenster mit der Danksagung zur Anmeldung. Gleichzeitig wird an die zuvor angegenbene E-Mail-Adresse folgende Nachricht gesendet:


> Hallo ........... ...........!
> 
> Der erste Schritt zur Gratis DVD ist nun gemacht! Um ihre Anmeldung
> zu bestätigen, klicken sie auf den folgenden Link:
> ...


Nach Aufruf des Links kommt ein weiteres Bestätigungsfenster, dass die angegebene E-Mailadresse damit verifiziert sei. Außerdem ist Post im E-Mailfach des Nutzers, mit den hier beigefügten AGB als PDF-File.


> datum: FRI, 02 May 2006 19:13:01 +0200
> betreff: Ihre Gratis DVD geht schon bald an Sie raus
> anhang: **********.zip [18.094 kb]
> dateien: AGB.pdf
> ...


Die Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt nur unter Nutzung des verfügbaren Links auf dem Web des Anbieters und in den per E-Mail übersandten AGB in speicherbarer Textform. Ob die AGB im PDF-File jedoch überhaupt für den Nutzer aufrufbar sind (z. B. ohne entsprechendem Betrachtungsprogramm), bleibt dem Einzelfall überlassen.

Eine Plausibilitätsprüfung der eingegebenen Daten erfolgt definitiv nicht, so dass tatsächlich (wei zuvor als Frage gestellt wurde) jeder jeden anmelden und damit einen Missbrauch begehen könnte.


----------



## Maat (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Als ich mich registriert hatte so gegen Februar kam weder der Bestätigungslink per E-Mail noch diese zweite E-Mail wie Connectus schrieb.


----------



## grizu24 (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo!

Also ich hab auf meinem Kontoauszug ne Abbuchung gefunden 9.95€ für zeitraum 4.5. - 3.6. kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen. war da mal vor monaten angenmeldet aber das ist die erste abbuchung. dvd´s sagen mir gar nichts, hab auch keine bekommen. 
Telefon geht keiner ran, e-mail reagiert auch keiner drauf. schicke heute ein einschreiben los mit einer frist von 2 wochen, danach sage ich der bank sie sollen es wiederholen und dann kann der vogel ja kommen...

habe auch eine mail geschrieben wo ich mich angenmeldet habe...aber auch damit fehlanzeige. ich habe null ahnung wo ich mich angemeldet habe...

ich hätte den zu gerne mal am telefon...


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hat das was mit DVDen zu tun? Glaube ich nicht, da die keine Lastschrift machen sondern auf Überweisung nach Rechnung bauen.

Wie ist denn der vollständige Buchungstext?


----------



## grizu24 (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ja was weiß ich, fakt ist das die einen bescheissen, ich weiß ja nichtmal wo ich mich angenmeldet habe, und alle tel-nummer sind nicht besetzt...

Hier der Text:
05.05. VANILLA VERLAG GMBH                        9,95                     
       RE/xxxxxKD/xxxxx      
       VANILLA VERLAG GMBH        
       ZEITRAUM 04.05.06-03.06.06 
       TEL 089/92989974     


Ich weiß definitiv das die zum ersten mal abbuchen und man könne als "support" ja wenigstens eine mail erwarten wo man sich angeblich angemeldet hat....

hat sich schon mal einer einen handelsregisterauszug geben lassen? da muss doch richtig [] sein...

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Die Vanilla Verlags GmbH gibt es - definitiv! Blos bei dir wäre es ratsam, wenn du dich schriftlich an sie wendest, das geht auch per E-Mail! Die Vanilla macht das Rechungswesen für ettliche Firmen, nicht nur für die mit dem DVDen.

Solange du keine Rechnung/Mahnung bekommst, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass jemand deine Kontoverbindung missbräuchlich bei einem Dienst verwendet hat. Mit einer Rückbuchung der Lastschrift sind die Konten ausgeglichen und der Anbieter muss zusehen, wie er zu seinem Geld kommt. Kommt aber außerdem noch was schriftliches nach, dann hat entweder der sich anmeldende User deinen kompletten Datensatz oder die Anmeldung war womöglich doch von dir.


----------



## grizu24 (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ja, schreibe gerade schon nen Einschreiben. Ich finde nur komisch das auf allen Telefonnumern seid 1 Woche keiner abnimmt und sie auch auf eine Mail nicht reagieren. Das ist für ein Unternehmen (auch wenn sie scheinbar für ganz viele arbeiten) unzumutbar.


Frist 2 Wochen dann sehe ich weiter, jetzt geht es eh erstmal in den Urlaub:-D


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

...du meinst, es ist für dich unzumutbar. Die Firma ist allerdings nicht besonders groß und in informierten Kreisen ist bekannt, dass man sich die letzten Tage zum Erfahrungsaustausch bei der Eurowebtainment 2006 auf Mallorca aufhielt.


----------



## grizu24 (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Abbuchung am 4.5., Mail geschickt am 9.5., seitdem täglich angerufen. Wir haben den 16.5. und wenn die auf Malle sind bestätigt das nur meinen Verdacht um was es sich da handelt. Die sollen mal im Berreich Kundensupport Erfaungen austauschen. Ich habe auch eine Firma, entweder ist das Handy weitergeleitet oder ich rufe Mails ab. Support hat nichts mit der Größe zu tun sondern mit der Einstellung.

Na ja, beende das jetzt und warte ab.


----------



## Maat (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				grizu24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also ich hab auf meinem Kontoauszug ne Abbuchung gefunden 9.95€ für zeitraum 4.5. - 3.6. kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen. war da mal vor monaten angenmeldet aber das ist die erste abbuchung. dvd´s sagen mir gar nichts, hab auch keine bekommen.
> Telefon geht keiner ran, e-mail reagiert auch keiner drauf. schicke heute ein einschreiben los mit einer frist von 2 wochen, danach sage ich der bank sie sollen es wiederholen und dann kann der vogel ja kommen...
> ...



Lastschrift rückbuchen und gut is


----------



## Michael1212 (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo ich dachte die ganze zeit das ich der einzige bin der auf die reingefallen ist.

Ich habe mal eine frage ich habe mich auch Angemedet dachte es gibt da was umsonst hätte mir auch denken können das da ein haken dabei ist aber das Kostenlose DVD hat mir ins Auge geschlagen....

Nun meine frage:

Ich habe mich Angemeldet aber noch keine wahre erhalten ich habe Wiederspruch eingelegt und folgenden Text per Brief Einschreiben mit Rückschein.


H**** Michael
M***** Str.1
64*** Lor**

Share Media Ltd.
dvden.de
69 Great Hampton Street
B18 6EW Birmingham
United Kingdom
Phone: +44123456789
Fax: +44123456789


Betreff: Ihre Rechnung vom 27.04.2006  Rechnungs - Kunden-Nr.: []
Rücktritt § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz 

DVDEN.de

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe mich laut Ihnen am 27.04.2006 auf Ihrer Homepage unter dvden.de angemeldet. Am May 16, 2006 erhielt ich überraschend von Ihnen eine Rechnung, ohne dass Sie mich ausreichend über das Rücktrittsrecht informierten, so wie dies zwingend im Konsumentenschutzgesetz geregelt ist (basierend auf der so genannten Fernabsatzrichtlinie). Der Hinweis auf Ihrer Homepage reicht dafür nicht aus, da es sich dabei nicht um einen dauerhaften Datenträger handelt. Da somit keine ausreichende Belehrung über das Rücktrittsrecht gem. § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz erfolgte, ist die Rücktrittsfrist nach wie vor offen. 

Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt bei DVD-Abos frühestens mit Lieferung der ersten Warenlieferung. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von §355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2, bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen
nicht vor dem Tage des Vertragsschlusses.

Kann ich per Email Widerrufen dazu dies: § 126b BGB setzt wörtlich für Textform "in einer Urkunde oder auf andere zur dauerhaften Wiedergabe in Schriftzeichen geeignete Weise" voraus, in der "die Person des Erklärenden genannt und der Abschluss der Erklärung durch Nachbildung der Namensunterschrift oder anders erkennbar gemacht" wird.

Zusammenfassend verweise ich Sie ausdrücklich auf folgendes hin:

BEWEIS:

Zeugnis 1. - (Irreführung Ihrer AGB) Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen Gesetz (AGB - Gesetz) §§ 1 bis 30 und §§ 675a bis 676g des Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB ) Buch 2 - Recht der Schuldverhältnisse (§§ 241 - 853)

Zeugnis 2. - Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch > Buch 1 - Allgemeiner Teil (§§ 1 - 240) Abschnitt 3 - Rechtsgeschäfte (§§ 104 - 185) Titel 2 - Willenserklärung (§§ 116 - 144) 

Zeugnis 3. - Für Email Korrespondenz: Signaturgesetz (SigG) §1 - §25 (Urteil des Arbeitsgerichts Frankfurt a. M. vom 16.03.2004, Az. 4 Ga 43/04) und

Zeugnis 4. - Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch (BGB) Fernabsatz §312 b, §312 c, §312 d, §312 e, §312 f sowie §355, §356, §357 & §358 

5. - Vollständige Preisangaben im Internet: OLG Köln Urteil vom 07.05.2004, Az.: 6 U 4/04, in: JurPC Web-Dok. 210/2004 

6. - Unverlangte E-Mail-Werbung rechtswidrig: Bundesgerichtshof Karlsruhe Urteil vom 26.04.2004 Az.: 1 ZR 81/01, veröffentlicht in: JurPC Web-Dok. 176/2004 
und in: NJW 2004, S. 1655 ff .

Ich trete von diesem Vertrag gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz sowie aus jedem anderen tauglichen Rechtsgrund innerhalb offener Frist zurück – und ich befinde mich in der Widerspruchsfrist. Ich hoffe von Ihnen nicht diese Standart Nachricht zu bekommen, dass meine Widerspruchsfrist erloschen ist! Wenn Sie lesen können, wovon ich ausgehe, und der deutschen Rechtslage mächtig sind dann werden Sie wissen, dass ich mich noch immer in der Widerrufsfrist befinde und somit im Recht bin!

Ich bitte Sie mir auch keine Ware zu zuschicken – auch nicht diese angebliche Gratis DVD. Ich betrachte es als unverlangt zugesandte Ware. Sollte es doch vorkommen, dann können Sie die Ware gern auf Ihre Kosten bei mir abholen, denn ich werde keine weiteren Kosten übernehmen. Das dies rechtens ist, müssten Sie ja eigentlich wissen, denn wenn man zur Warensendung schweigt, stellt dies keine Annahmeerklärung dar. Selbst dann nicht, wenn der Absender(in dem Fall Sie!) erklärt, er werde Schweigen als Zustimmung bewerten. Zudem ist der Empfänger nicht zur Rücksendung verpflichtet. Auch nicht, wenn ihm dies durch Rückporto nahe gelegt wird. Unverlangte Warensendungen muss der Verbraucher, anders als früher, auch nicht mehr aufbewahren.

Die Rechnung [] wird nicht überwiesen. Sie brauchen kein Inkasso-Unternehmen zu beauftragen sondern können gleich Klage einreichen.


Doch sofern Sie Klage einreichen, reiche ich über meinen Anwalt Klage gegen Sie und die Klage wird die Paragraphen wie oben (↑ siehe Beweis) beinhalten und gleichzeitig wird Strafanzeige gestellt, die hierdurch entstehenden weitere laufenden Kosten wie Anwaltsgebühren, Gerichtskosten und Prozesskosten tragen Sie. 
Auf die damit verbundenen weiteren Kosten und Unannehmlich- 
keiten weise ich Ihnen ausdrücklich hin.

Denn Ihnen ist schon bewusst, dass Sie massiv gegen die Gesetze und Gesetzeslage verstoßen haben?

Es obliegt nun in Ihrer alleinigen Macht, weitere Forderungen zu stellen, doch der Internetauftritt der Firma Share Media Ltd. (dvden.de) ist irreführend und scheinbar liegt auch ein Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz vor.

Sollten Sie dennoch der Auffassung sein, das alles gesetzesmäßig richtig gelaufen ist und Sie nicht gegen das Gesetz verstoßen haben und ich das Internetangebot genutzt haben soll, bitte ich Sie gegenüber mir nachzuweisen, dass ein Vertragsabschluß zwischen mir und der Firma Share Media Ltd. Stattgefunden hat und dass Sie nicht gegen das Gesetz verstoßen haben.

Ich betrachte hiermit die Angelegenheit als beendet und fordere Sie zur Unterlassung jedweder weiteren Schritte auf. Ansonsten sehe ich mich gezwungen rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten wegen Verletzung der Gesetze, Gesetzeslage und Datenschutzgesetz. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

H. Michael


Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob der Brief auch Ok ist kann da mir einer Auskunft geben oder muss ich was anderes schreiben.
Ich habe den Brief an 3 Verschiedene Adressen geschickt.
Gilt der Brief als Wiederuff bitte bitte um Hilfe.

Michael

_Link deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@Michael1212

Bist du Deutscher oder Österreicher?

Du würfelst da deutsche Rechtsprechung und östereichische §§ zusammen.

Z.B.: Karlsruhe ist in D und der "§ 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz" ist östereichisches Recht.


----------



## 2610 Steffen (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael1212
> 
> Bist du Deutscher oder Österreicher?
> 
> ...


Hallo an alle

Der Brief ist nicht schlecht geschrieben,aber er wird seinen Zweck nicht erfüllen.Diese Fa. wird sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen.
Ich habe heute meine erste Mahnung bekommen.
Ich werde nichts unternehmen sondern abwarten wer die längere Luft hat.
Wer zahlt ist selbst schuld.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Boemmy (19 Mai 2006)

*Sendvd doch noch rausgekommen!!*

Hallo,

ich habe mich nun extra registrieren müssen, um allen die dieses Forum lesen, mitzuteilen, wie ich aus dem []... Abo raus gekommen bin.
Sie wollten mich natürlich zuerst nicht raus lassen, da ich nicht innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist widerrufen habe.
Da aber die erste DVD erst nach dieser Frist ankommt und der darauf folgende Widerruf nichts mehr bringt ist wohl auch klar! Dachte Sendvd!!!
Ich weiß nun nicht mehr ob der leicht abgeänderte Text aus diesem oder einem anderen Forum stammt, aber es hat funktioniert!

Hier die E-Mail, die ich ihnen geschickt habe um rauszukommen:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich wurde von meinem Anwalt über die Rechtslage belehrt und schreibe 
> ihnen nun die Sachlage.
> 
> 1. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt bei DVD-Abos frühestens mit Lieferung 
> der ersten Warenlieferung. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von § 
> 355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß 
> § 312c Abs. 2, bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres 
> Eingangs beim
> Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht
> vor
> dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen
> nicht vor dem Tage des Vertragsschlusses.
> 
> 3. Kann ich per Email Widerrufen dazu dies: § 126b BGB setzt wörtlich 
> für Textform "in einer Urkunde oder auf andere zur dauerhaften 
> Wiedergabe in Schriftzeichen geeignete Weise" voraus, in der "die 
> Person des Erklärenden
> genannt und der Abschluss der Erklärung durch Nachbildung der
> Namensunterschrift oder anders erkennbar gemacht" wird.
> 
> Hierbei genügt nach der Rechtsprechung auch E-Mail oder Computerfax.
> 
> Kurzum: Kann per E-Mail bestellt werden - kann auch per E-Mail 
> widerrufen werden. Alle einschränkenden Mehranforderungen sind 
> AGB-widrig, also nicht
> vereinbart und daher nicht zu fordern.
> 
> Mit der Absendung dieses Widerrufes ist der Vertrag, wie aus oben 
> angezeigten Punkten erloschen. Da er KEINE Rechtskräftigkeit besitzt.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ich hoffe diese Mail hilft einigen der Geschädigten!

Gruß Boemmy


----------



## Fifty (19 Mai 2006)

*Sendvd [edit] ???*

Hallo liebes Forum

brauche ganz dringend einen Rat, bzw. eine Auskunft:
Folgendes ist passiert:

Mein Sohn geb. am 14.10.1989 hat sich am 28. März von der Web-Site
w*w.sendvd.de täuschen lassen.
Wenn man die Site öffnet erscheint "Kostenlose DVD ".
Erst wenn man runterscrollt erscheinen "Anmeldebestätigung" bzw. Vertragsbedingungen.

Das hat er nicht gemacht. Den BestätigungsLink, den sie ihm zugeschickt haben , hat er dann angeklickt, auch am 28.3.2006.

Am 12.April, also genau 14 Tage später kam die erste DVD. Per Internet bekam er am selben Tag die Rechnung. Nicht nur er, auch ich, fiel aus allen Wolken.Die DVD habe ich sofort per Einschreiben zurückgeschickt und per E-Mail reklamiert. 
Daraufhin sollte ich eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde zuschicken, was ich auch sofort tat.

Doch trotz aller Mühe bekommt mein Sohn einen Mahnung, heute Androhung von Inkasso. Unsere drei E-Mails beantwortete diese Firma recht unverschämt.
Das Dumme an der Sache ist, dass mein Sohn beim Geburtsjahr 1987 angegeben hat statt 1989. Da er-wie gesagt-eine Gratis DVD wollte...

Ihm wird seitens der Firma Sendvd BETRUG UND LEISTUNGSERSCHLEICHUNG vorgeworfen.
Warum ich überhaupt eine Kopie der Geburtsurkunde zuschicken musste ist mir schleierhaft, wenn weiterhin auf 96,00 € bestanden wird. Diese soll er im voraus für 6 DVD´S bezahlen !!
Ferner schrieb mir diese Firma, dass unser Widerspruch bis zum 11. April möglich gewesen wäre, das sind 14 Tage nach Anmeldung!!

Eigenartigerweise wurde die erste DVD genau am 12. April geliefert, 1 Tag nach Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist. Wie sollen wir als Eltern/oder unser Sohn widersprechen, wenn diese Frist bereits abgelaufen ist?????

Wir finden dass diese Vorgehensweise Betrug ist !!!:wall: 

WER KANN UNS RATEN
WER HAT SCHON ERFAHRUNG MIT DER FIRMA SENDVD in Berg/Schweiz gemacht??

DANKBAR für jede Hilfe

Fifty


----------



## Maat (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi Fifty

lese dir das mal genau durch:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

oder/und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=131662

Die Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tage beginnt bei Versand von Produkten (also DVD's) erst ab Erhalt der ersten Warensendung - aber schaue dir die o. g. Themen genauer an.


----------



## Fifty (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Maat, Hallo Boemmy,

erst mal dickes Danke.:-D 
Bin ganz neu hier und hab mich gar nicht durchgelesen sondern gleich losgeschrieben, sorry. Bin auch dermassen gefrustet !!! Mein Sohn ist Schüler und soll 96 Euros berappen, bzw.ich. Als alleinerziehende Mutter ist das für mich ne Menge Geld.Klar ist er dumm, dass er darauf reingefallen ist, aber die machen das dermassen geschickt. Dabei wollte er nur ne DVD umsonst...Das ist echt die Härte. Habe auch gleich gemailt, DVD per Einschreiben( ! ) samt Widerspruch zugeschickt. Hat mich bis heute mit Kopien mit Porto über 10 Euro gekostet. Vom Ärger , der Zeit, der Lauferei ganz zu schweigen. Die schreiben mir in ihren E-Mails was von B...ug und Leistungerschleichung. Da bin ich ganz platt. Bodenlose Beleidigungen...
Wollen das Geld oder Sie schicken uns Inkasso vorbei...
Nun werd ich mal Boemmy´s Mail (klasse )an die schicken und abwarten.
Was mich so ärgert, dass nach der Anmeldung am 28.3. genau 14 Tage später am 12.4. der Lieferschein ausgestellt ist!!!
Dazu kam noch, dass die DVD auch noch 8 Tage nach 12.4.also am 20.4. bei uns angekommen ist.
In der ersten E-Mail schreiben die dann, er hätte ja bis 11.4. widersprechen können!!!!Hahaha.....
[..........]
Sorry für den laaangen Text, aber der Frust...
Bin echt froh hier auf dieses Forum gestossen zu sein.
Vielleicht klappts ja und die lassen uns bald in Ruhe.
Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe. Melde mich wieder wenns Neuigkeiten gibt.
Fifty

_Teil des Postings wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Ollay (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi Leute habe heute meine 1.Mahnung bekommen von Vanila pay!!!Die wollen jetzt statt 108 118€ haben Wahnsinn oder?!hat den einer schon mal mehr als 1 mahnun bekommen oder so oder schon die 3??Wie soll ich mich den verhalten??


----------



## Maat (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maat, Hallo Boemmy,
> 
> erst mal dickes Danke.:-D
> Bin ganz neu hier und hab mich gar nicht durchgelesen sondern gleich losgeschrieben, sorry. Bin auch dermassen gefrustet !!! Mein Sohn ist Schüler und soll 96 Euros berappen, bzw.ich. Als alleinerziehende Mutter ist das für mich ne Menge Geld.Klar ist er dumm, dass er darauf reingefallen ist, aber die machen das dermassen geschickt. Dabei wollte er nur ne DVD umsonst...Das ist echt die Härte. Habe auch gleich gemailt, DVD per Einschreiben( ! ) samt Widerspruch zugeschickt. Hat mich bis heute mit Kopien mit Porto über 10 Euro gekostet. Vom Ärger , der Zeit, der Lauferei ganz zu schweigen. Die schreiben mir in ihren E-Mails was von B...ug und Leistungerschleichung. Da bin ich ganz platt. Bodenlose Beleidigungen...
> ...



Jo bitte schöööön. 
Die schicken höchstens 2-3 Mahnung und ein Schreiben von einem Inkassounternehmen und dann ist vorbei. NICHT DARAUF REAGIEREN.

 wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt - den widerrufen und einen Rechtsanwalt in Anspruch nehmen.
Es ist bis jetzt noch nicht ein Fall bekannt, dass überhaupt ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kam.


----------



## Maat (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ollay schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute habe heute meine 1.Mahnung bekommen von Vanila pay!!!Die wollen jetzt statt 108 118€ haben Wahnsinn oder?!hat den einer schon mal mehr als 1 mahnun bekommen oder so oder schon die 3??Wie soll ich mich den verhalten??



Hehe, rate mal was ich bekommen habe - auch eine. :-D 
Wenn du noch nicht ein Widerruf geschrieben hast - mache es.

 s. auch vorherigen Post von mir und schau dir die Links an.


----------



## Michael1212 (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael1212
> 
> Bist du Deutscher oder Österreicher?
> 
> ...



*Ich bin Deutscher*

Wichtig ist doch das ich mich auf das berufen kann oder ?

Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt bei DVD-Abos frühestens mit Lieferung der ersten Warenlieferung. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt abweichend von §355 Abs. 2 Satz 1 nicht vor Erfüllung der Informationspflichten gemäß § 312c Abs. 2, bei der Lieferung von Waren nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger, bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor dem Tage des Eingangs der ersten Teillieferung und bei Dienstleistungen
nicht vor dem Tage des Vertragsschlusses.


----------



## drboe (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> HNun werd ich mal Boemmy´s Mail (klasse )an die schicken und abwarten


Warum willst Du Dir diese ungeliebte Brieffreundschaft länger als nötig antun? Dein Sohn ist minderjährig, Du stimmst dem Vertrag nicht zu, fertig! Alles auf Anfang! Der Vorwurf des Betruges, den die erheben, gehört zum Ritual moderner Raubritter. Ein gefährlicher Vorwurf, allerdings für die, denn an dem ist nichts dran. Die Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt dagegen ggf. per Strafanzeige vorzugehen. M. E. führ jedes weitere Schreiben nur dazu, dass die mit weiteren Drohschreiben reagieren in der Hoffnung, Dich doch noch weich zu kochen. Sie werden aber von selbst aufhören, wenn Du nicht reagierst, weil sich das nicht lohnt; im Gegenteil. Einen Prozess werden die nicht riskieren. Also Ablage "rund" und gut ist. Spart Nerven und Geld.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Patti123 (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hab heute auch die Mahnung bekommen....Zitat "Sonst leiten wir Ihre Forderungsakte an unsere Rechts und Anwaltsabteilung weiter" Meiner Meinung nach nur Psychologisch...Denn es ist doch das gleiche..Ob rechtsabteilung oder Anwaltsabteilung...Wenn Sie die besitzen sollten...Sonst dient der Spruch jawohl nur zur Angstmache  Die Werden auch immer Witziger...Ma sehn was da noch kommt..:sun:


----------



## BenTigger (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Michael1212 schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aehm... in einem östlichen Land, ist es verboten, die Frau seines Nachbarn lüstern anzusehen. Dort steht im §0815 das man dafür gesteinigt wird.

Du hast eine Frau lüstern angesehen und ich kann mich ja jetzt als Deutscher auf den § von da berufen, auch wenn er in einem anderen Land gilt. Also finde dich bitte zum Steinigen ein. Ich hab schon die Steine bereitgelegt.

Mann, nur §§ des eigenen Land sind im eigenen Land gültig.

Als Deutscher in den USA wirst du bei Mord auch zum Tode verurteilt, auch wenn in D es kein Todesurteil gibt. Deswegen kannst du aber hier in D nicht nach US Recht verurteilt werden.


----------



## Fifty (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo drboe, Maat und alle hier,

ich hatte noch nie mit Inkasso bzw. Gericht zu tun und war erstmal in "Panik". War knapp davor trotz dieser faulen Tour die 96 euros zu zahlen. Schon klar, dass viele aus Angst zahlen.Bei mir ist ja der Fall, dass mein 16 jähriger Sohn auch noch Geb.jahr 1987 angegeben hat. Da hab ich die Angst, dass man ihn wegen Betrugs anzeigen könnte. Das wär für ihn echt schlimm.Denkt ihr ich kann da wirklich trotzdem abwarten??  :-? 
Die Ruhe zu bewahren ist nicht einfach, wenn man so brutale Vorwürfe per E-Mail kriegt.
Auf jeden Fall ist es echt schlimm, wie da Leute in eine Kostenfalle gelockt werden. Man müsste dagegen vorgehen und eine Sammelklage anstreben, damit so was nicht passiert.
**DANKE** für Eure tolle Unterstützung, bin echt froh, hierher gefunden zu haben.Stände sonst ganz allein auf weiter Flur

Grüße 
Fifty


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Man müsste dagegen vorgehen und eine Sammelklage anstreben, damit so was nicht passiert.


zum 198. Mal: gibt es nicht in Deutschland 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## SEP (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Denkt ihr ich kann da wirklich trotzdem abwarten??  :-?


Auf eine Antwort der Angesprochenen kommt es nicht wirklich an - das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verbietet Einzelfallberatungen, "auf die man sich verlassen will" - ohne solche macht eine Antwort aber keinen Sinn.



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Man müsste dagegen vorgehen und eine Sammelklage anstreben, damit so was nicht passiert.


:steinigung: Jehova, Jehova :steinigung:
*
Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen, wie cp schon deutlich festgestellt hat.*


----------



## Fifty (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute auch die Mahnung bekommen....Zitat "Sonst leiten wir Ihre Forderungsakte an unsere Rechts und Anwaltsabteilung weiter" Meiner Meinung nach nur Psychologisch...Denn es ist doch das gleiche..Ob rechtsabteilung oder Anwaltsabteilung...Wenn Sie die besitzen sollten...Sonst dient der Spruch jawohl nur zur Angstmache  Die Werden auch immer Witziger...Ma sehn was da noch kommt..:sun:




Bewundere Eure Ruhe...werd es aber jetzt auch lernen müssen. War in Panik, siehe mein Text. Trotzdem bin ich entsetzt, was da abgeht. 
Drückt mir die Daumen, ich tu´s für Euch auch


----------



## Fifty (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@ Captain Picard


SORRY, bin neu hier und habe das nicht gewusst, dass es Sammelklage nicht gibt. Bin ja auch kein Jurist, bzw. habe NULL KOMMA NULL Ahnung.
Schade trotzdem. Denn wie heisst es doch so schön 
"Gemeinsam sind wir stark"
Trotzdem frage ich mich/Euch, ob man da wirklich nix machen kann.
Warum kann man die Leute so abzocken ohne dafür belangt zu werden.

Fragende Grüße 
Fifty


----------



## SEP (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kann man die Leute so abzocken ohne dafür belangt zu werden.


Wer sagt denn das? Nur weil es keine Sammelklagen in Deutschland gibt, ist doch noch nicht alles legal und folgenlos, was so versucht wird ...

Vielleicht liest du dich erst mal hier durch den Thread, bevor die verzweifelst und /oder aufgibst.


----------



## drboe (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte noch nie mit Inkasso bzw. Gericht zu tun und war erstmal in "Panik". War knapp davor trotz dieser faulen Tour die 96 euros zu zahlen. Schon klar, dass viele aus Angst zahlen.Bei mir ist ja der Fall, dass mein 16 jähriger Sohn auch noch Geb.jahr 1987 angegeben hat. Da hab ich die Angst, dass man ihn wegen Betrugs anzeigen könnte. Das wär für ihn echt schlimm.Denkt ihr ich kann da wirklich trotzdem abwarten??  :-?
> Die Ruhe zu bewahren ist nicht einfach, wenn man so brutale Vorwürfe per E-Mail kriegt.


Nun atme erst einmal ganz ruhig durch und überlege Dir Deinen Satz _"Schon klar, dass viele aus Angst zahlen."_ konsequent bis zu Ende. Wenn das so ist, und ich stimme Dir da völlig zu, dann besteht das Interesse und die Masche der "anderen Seite" wohl vornehmlich darin, den angeblichen Kunden möglichst viel Angst einzujagen. Dazu passen die Drohungen mit dem Inkasso, das Vokabular, der völlig unberechtigte Vorwurf des Betrugs und die Erwähnung von Gerichten usw. perfekt. Wer aber durchschaut, auf welch schwankendem Boden diese Drohungen und Ankündigungen stehen, der kann darüber eigentlich schon wieder lachen. Und dann kann er die Schreiben als das behandeln, was sie sind: Müll. Und nun sag mir bloß nicht, Du kannst mit Müll nicht umgehen. Die Kartoffelschalensammlung will ich sehen 

Da die Schreiben mit den absurdesten Drohungen den Sinn haben Angst zu erzeugen, ist es m. E. nicht sinnvoll einen längeren Briefwechsel mit denen zu führen. Sollten die, was ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist, jemals einen Mahnbescheid erwirken - der kommt nicht von denen, sondern vom Gericht - wäre allerdings zu handeln. Hier warten vermutlich sehr viele darauf, dass das einmal geschieht und sie Gelegenheit haben, die Leute vor Gericht zu schlagen. Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit wartet man darauf allerdings vergebens. Es liegt eben in der Natur dieses Geschäfts, dass die die Drohung nicht umsetzten. Weil sie schlicht und einfach nichts in der Hand haben. Die wissen das. Wenn Du die Informationen in diesem Forum aufmerksam liest, dann weißt Du das auch. Und schon brauchst Du keine Angst mehr zu haben. Klingt einfach und ist auch einfach. Also ganz ruhig bleiben. 

Und Dein Sohn merkt sich vielleicht einmal, dass an Dingen, die als gratis oder günstig beworben werden, in aller Regel ein Pferdefuss verborgen und daher eine gehörige Portion Skepsis angebracht ist. Hier kommt er noch sehr leicht davon. Bei anderen Gelegenheiten aber kann eine kleine Dummheit auch größere und unangenehmere Folgen haben. Insofern hat das Ganze dann auch ein Gutes, den Lerneffekt nämlich. Und dann Schwamm 'drüber! Der Sommer kommt, da hat ein 16 Jähriger sicher Besseres zu tun als auf Abzocke im Internet hereinzufallen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Fifty (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo drboe,

vielen dank für deine beruhigenden Worte. Das tut echt guuut.:-p  Bin eigentlich kein Nervenbündel. Mein Mülleimer ist auch groß genug... lach ..
Weisst du, es ist das erste mal, dass ich mit sowas konfrontiert bin. 
Und hätte ich nicht durch Zufall hierher gefunden, ich hätte echt gezahlt um meine Ruhe zu haben.Du bist ja glaub hier schon ein "alter Hase".
Werd mich mal etwas durchlesen, wenn ich Zeit habe.
Man lernt nie aus...Meinem Sohn hab ich die Leviten gelesen, das kannst du mir glauben. Der wird auf "kostenlos" nie mehr reinfallen.Er ist in Anbetracht von 96 Euros fast in Tränen ausgebrochen und das soll was heissen mit 16. Da wär das Taschengeld mal dahingeschrumpft.Der Tank vom Roller leer geblieben.

Ich mach es jetzt so wir du mir rätst. Nämlich nichts. Wenn es was Neues gibt werd ich berichten. Mir ist schon um einiges leichter ums Herz. Nochmals ein Dickes DANKE an dich und an alle anderen die mir hier schreiben
Karin M.


----------



## Michael1212 (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendvd doch noch rausgekommen!!*



			
				Boemmy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich nun extra registrieren müssen, um allen die dieses Forum lesen, mitzuteilen, wie ich aus dem []... Abo raus gekommen bin.
> Sie wollten mich natürlich zuerst nicht raus lassen, da ich nicht innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist widerrufen habe.
> ...



Hallo Boemmy

Die meisten Leute sind auf die Firma Share Media Ltd ( dvden.de ) reingefallen die Firma Top Tel Telemarketing Sendvd.de hat nichts mit der anderen Firma zu tun.

Also Leute bitte achtet drauf ( dvden.de Firma Share Media Ltd ) und 
( Sendvd.de Firma Top Tel Telemarketing )

Michael


----------



## Fifty (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Michael,

Top Tel Telemarketing ist Sendvd. Korrekt.Sitz in der Schweiz.
Gelten da denn andere Maßstäbe??
Die "Tricks" sind doch diesselben.
Muss ich da jetzt was Besonderes beachten, oder warum schreibst du das??
Danke für Antwort

Gruß Karin:help


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt.Sitz in der Schweiz.


 Geschädigte könnten versuchen, sich an die sehr aktiven Schweizerischen Verbraucherschützer zu wenden:
http://www.konsumentenschutz.ch


----------



## Fifty (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Aka-Aka

hm...
Jetzt bin ich auch nicht schlauer.
Heisst das jetzt, dass das deutsche Recht in diesem Fall nicht greift??
Wenn du meine Postings der letzten 2 Tage liest. Was heisst das dann jetzt für mich im konkreten Fall??
Kann ich die Zahlung eben doch nicht verweigern und dann-falls er kommt-dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen??
Dachte das wäre was für meinen Müll...??
Im nächsten Leben werd ich Jurist.
Karin


----------



## rolf76 (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst das jetzt, dass das deutsche Recht in diesem Fall nicht greift??





> *12. Anwendbares Recht / Schlussbestimmungen*
> 
> 12.1 Es gilt das Recht der Schweiz. Unberührt bleiben zwingende Bestimmungen des Staates, in dem der Kunde seinen gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hat.
> Stand der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen: 13. März 2006


Nach den AGB von sendvd.de bzw. senddvd.de soll grundsätzlich Schweizer Recht gelten mit Ausnahme der zwingenden Vorschriften des Heimatlandes des Kunden. Zu zwingendem Recht zählen die deutschen Verbrauchervorschriften.

Im Übrigen könnte eine solche Rechtswahl Schweizer Rechts durch AGB auf einer .de-Domain insgesamt unwirksam sein, wenn sie gem. § 305c BGB überraschend ist.

Kleine Anmerkung noch zu Deiner Frage nach konkretem Rechtsrat:

Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt. Dazu kannst Du Dich aber z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Fifty (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Daaanke:-p


----------



## Boemmy (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendvd doch noch rausgekommen!!*



> Hallo Boemmy
> 
> Die meisten Leute sind auf die Firma Share Media Ltd ( dvden.de ) reingefallen die Firma Top Tel Telemarketing Sendvd.de hat nichts mit der anderen Firma zu tun.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,

habe ich in meinen Beiträgen einmal behauptet, dass diese Firmen etwas miteinander zu tun haben??

Heißt das Thema "DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos" oder heißt es "ausschließlich DVDen.de und wehe wenn jemand was über ein anderes DVD-Abo schreibt..." :bang: 

Viele herzliche Grüße
Boemmy


----------



## Michael1212 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendvd doch noch rausgekommen!!*

Nein ich wollte nur damit sagen das nicht die Leute die von DVDen.de nicht bei der anderen Firma Wiederuffen das die nicht durscheinander kommen.

Michael


----------



## Michael1212 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Sendvd doch noch rausgekommen!!*



			
				Michael1212 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich wollte nur damit sagen das nicht die Leute die von DVDen.de nicht bei der anderen Firma Wiederuffen das die nicht durscheinander kommen.
> 
> Michael



Das so was nicht passiert das wegen habe ich das geschrieben ich habe die angeschrieben weil ich dachte die haben was mit der dvden.de zu tun


Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde

ich kann Sie mit Ihrer Mailadresse nicht in unserer Datenbank finden. Da Sie
in Ihrer Mail aber von "dvden.de" schreiben, denke ich, dass diese Mail nur
falsch adressiert war.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Sendvd.de Support Team

------------------------------
Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
Postfach 6133
8023 Zürich
Schweiz

Email: [email protected]

Telefon:  0042 3663 902 341
Fax:      0042 3663 902 343


----------



## donki (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich bin genau so betroffen, wie alle anderen hier, die sich bei dvden.de registriert haben.

Nachdem meine E-Mails und Briefe (Einschreiben) abgelehnt wurden, da die Widerrufsfrist angeblich abgelaufen sei, habe ich den Fall meinem Anwalt übergeben.

1. Registriert
2. Keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen, weder per E-Mail, noch auf dem Postweg
3. Hinweis auf den Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist inkl. Rechnung bekommen
4. E-Mail und Einschreiben hingeschickt
5. Ablehnung des Widerrufs
6. Zahlungserinnerungen
7. Mahnung inkl. 10 Euro Mahngebühr
8. Bis heute keine DVD erhalten, 4 Wochen sind schon um
8. Habs meinem Anwalt übergeben, dieser wird erstmal einen Brief schreiben, wenn das nichts nützt, weiterschauen.

Bevor ich nichts tue und abwarte, geh ich die Sache lieber gleich so an, die denken auch, dass die jeden unwissenden abzocken können.

Mit Sicherheit hat der Betreiber der Share Media 3 Sportwagen in der Garage stehen und lacht sich kaputt über die jenigen die tatsächlich gezahlt haben.

Tatsache ist doch, diejenigen, die zahlen, sind die dummen, die, die sich währen, zahlen am Ende nicht.

Da ich eine Rechtschutzversicherung habe, kann ich ruhig diesen Weg gehen und bin auf der sicheren Seite  

MFG
donki


----------



## Fifty (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo donki
Schon soweit ok. Nur muss ich bei meiner Rechtschutzversicherung leider erstmal 150 € Eigenbeteiligung zahlen. Das ist dann kein wirklicher "Gewinn".
Aufgrund der postings hier warte ich deshalb ab. Da diese "Leute "  [.....] glaub ich nämlich auch nicht wirklich, dass Sie uns vor Gericht zerren werden, denn dann wird wirklich mal rechtlich geprüft,was die so "treiben". Und wenn dann doch, kann ich immer noch einen Anwalt einschalten.Werde hier weiter berichten, sobals es Neuigkeiten gibt.

Kannst ja auch mal schreiben, wie die Sache so bei dir weiterverlaufen ist. Wäre bestimmt für alle hier sehr hilfreich

Viel Glück
Karin

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Michael1212 (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Karin

Ich empfehler dir die verbraucherzentrale auf zusuchen da sparst du schon mal 100 € weil mehr kostet es dort nicht und bekommst auch genaue Auskunft wie beim Anwalt.

Michael


----------



## donki (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Michael1212 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karin
> 
> Ich empfehler dir die verbraucherzentrale auf zusuchen da sparst du schon mal 100 € weil mehr kostet es dort nicht und bekommst auch genaue Auskunft wie beim Anwalt.
> 
> Michael



Hi,

ich war bei der Verbraucherzentrale, es hat für mich nichts weiter ergeben, als dass was ich sowieso schon gewusst habe. Das ganze hat mich 4 Euro gekostet, für ein Gespräch, wodurch auch keine klare Lösung hervorgegangen ist.

Es wurde halt auch geraten, einen Widerruf per Post durchzuführen, Einschreiben mit Rückschein, ansonsten können die einem auch nicht sagen, wie die Firma weiter vorgehen wird, da das nur die Firma selbst weiß, ob die Gerichtlich vorgehen werden oder nicht. 

Ich sag nur eins, sobald ein Gerichtsbescheid kommt, sollte man reagieren.
Kann sein, dass keiner kommt, dann hat man Glück. Aber die Aussage der Verbraucherzentrale war, dass die höchstwahrscheinlich soweit gehen werden.

MFG
donki


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				donki schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Aussage der Verbraucherzentrale war, dass die höchstwahrscheinlich soweit gehen werden


Darf man erfahren, welche Verbraucherzentrale diese bescheuerte Auskunft angeblich erteilt haben soll?  
Dem sollte nachgegangen werden.

cp


----------



## donki (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> donki schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nunja, in Osnabrück 
Es KANN sein, muss aber nicht... aber man sollte halt immer vom Extremfall ausgehen, bevor man in schwierigkeiten gerät.
Eine verbindliche Aussage war das natürlich nicht, da diese Firma dort noch nicht bekannt war, jedoch gabs da schon ähnliche Fälle, bei denen es um SMS-Anbieter ging, die so weit gegangen sind, die angeblich mitlerweile die Seite im Internet so umgestellt haben, dass es rechtlich ok ist und alle kosten gut einsehbar sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Um es ganz drastisch zu sagen, es gibt zwei  Möglichkeiten:  entweder die Aussage stimmt so nicht 
oder der/die Mitarbeiter/in gehört gefeuert, wegen mangelhafter Beratung und Kenntnisse

cp

PS: 


			
				donki schrieb:
			
		

> Eine verbindliche Aussage war das natürlich nicht, da diese Firma dort noch nicht bekannt war, jedoch gabs da schon ähnliche Fälle, bei denen es um SMS-Anbieter ging, die so weit gegangen sind, die angeblich mitlerweile die Seite im Internet so umgestellt haben, dass es rechtlich ok ist und alle kosten gut einsehbar sind.


was hat das mit diesem Thread zu tun? 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=348
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=349
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39820
die Glocken läuten gehört, aber nicht wissen, wo sie hängen...


----------



## sascha (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Interessant. Ich frag mal nach in Osnabrück, wie die da drauf kommen.


----------



## donki (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Du kannst gerne nachfragen, weil ich das eigentlich selbst nicht so recht geglaubt habe, etwas eigenartig.


----------



## Michael1212 (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi Frage

Weis jemand das Inkasso Büro von dem dvden.de ???


Michael


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Michael1212 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Frage
> 
> Weis jemand das Inkasso Büro von dem dvden.de ???
> 
> ...


Es gibt keines, jedenfalls kommen die Rechnungen von einer Firma, die keine Erlaubnis zum Inkasso hat.


----------



## Michael1212 (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Michael1212 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das weis ich aber vieleicht ist ja schon jemand so weit das sich Inkasso gemeltet hat.
Damit ich schon mal die Starfanzeige vorbeireten kann.... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Wembley (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Michael1212 schrieb:
			
		

> Das weis ich aber vieleicht ist ja schon jemand so weit das sich Inkasso gemeltet hat.


In welcher Form soll so ein Inkassobüro sich melden? Außer dass sie "nette" Mails oder "Briefe" versenden? Ich glaube, manche haben eine falsche Vorstellung davon, was allgemein gesehen ein Inkassobüro tut bzw. tun kann. Das sind KEINE  Gerichtsvollzieher. Echte Handhabe haben die, sofern keine Gerichte mit im Spiel sind, keine. Auch wenn Inkassobüros bei vielen dieser Abo-Geschichten oft den Kunden "warnen", sie würden als nächstes gerichtliche Schritte planen, heißt das noch lange nichts: Denn Gerichtsverfahren ist uns noch keines bekannt. Abgesehen davon, dass es davor einen gerichtlichtlichen (also vom Gericht und nicht von diversen Anwälten bzw. Inkassobüros, die irgendwo was von einer "Abteilung Mahnbescheid" im Brief stehen haben) Mahnbescheid braucht, dem man widersprechen muss, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## KingsizeToni (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo leute, habe das gleiche (oder ähnliche) problem wie die anderen hier. hab jetzt ne mahnung von vanilla. darin steht, dass mit meiner ip (sie stimmt) am 23.02.2006 eine mitgliedschaft beantragt wurde und ich den service in anspruch genomen hätte. nichts von dem stimmt. war mit sicherheit nicht auf deren seite. frag mich nur, wie die an meine ip kommen. im übrigen hab ich alles dem anwalt übergeben. lieber die selbstbeteiligung als denen 118 euro in den hals zu werfen.
mfg toni


----------



## 2610 Steffen (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute, habe das gleiche (oder ähnliche) problem wie die anderen hier. hab jetzt ne mahnung von vanilla. darin steht, dass mit meiner ip (sie stimmt) am 23.02.2006 eine mitgliedschaft beantragt wurde und ich den service in anspruch genomen hätte. nichts von dem stimmt. war mit sicherheit nicht auf deren seite. frag mich nur, wie die an meine ip kommen. im übrigen hab ich alles dem anwalt übergeben. lieber die selbstbeteiligung als denen 118 euro in den hals zu werfen.
> mfg toni


Hallo 

Warum willst du dich selbst beteiligen ? Keine selbstbeteiligung und keine 108 Euro. Die können doch nichts machen. Diese Fa. hat nichts in der Hand!!!!
Ganz einfach warten und nur im Forum lesen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## KingsizeToni (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				2610 Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Warum willst du dich selbst beteiligen ? Keine selbstbeteiligung und keine 108 Euro. Die können doch nichts machen. Diese Fa. hat nichts in der Hand!!!!
> Ganz einfach warten und nur im Forum lesen.
> ...


hallo stefan. wollte eigentlich morgen früh (kurzurlaub, juchhe) zum anwalt. meist du wirklich ich sollte das ding aussitzen? hast du erfahrung?
vielen dank im voraus
mfg toni


----------



## Fifty (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Toni

ich habe es mir vorgenommen:abwarten, aussitzen.
Was ich inzwischen hier im Forum gelesen habe:alles die gleiche Vorgehensweise wie bei uns. Rechnung, Mahnung, Drohungen. Dass es wirklich zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommen wird, glaub ich inzwischen auch nicht. War zuerst auch total "aufgeregt", aber genau das ist es ja, was die erreichen wollen. Die E-mails hab ich abgespeichert. [.......] Entweder du zahlst, oder....wie hier ja schon oft geschrieben, liegt sie Beweispflicht nicht beim "Kunden"...Denke die scheuen das Gericht wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Aber das musst du selbst entscheiden, ob du vor lauter "Angst" zahlst. Ich tu es nicht..
DANKE dabei an das Forum hier. 
Ich warte ab und werde hier berichten, sobald sich Weiteres tut.
Gruß Karin

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Fifty (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Weiss nicht ob ich mit meiner Frage hier richtig bin
wenn nicht möge man mir als Neuling und "technisch Unbegabter"verzeihen.
Habe ja wie berichtet Probleme mit *Sendvd.(Top Tele Marketing). Würde gern von deren* Homepage einen Screenhot machen, wie hier schon mal empfohlen. Nur , wie geht das?? Help


----------



## Wembley (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht ob ich mit meiner Frage hier richtig bin
> wenn nicht möge man mir als Neuling und "technisch Unbegabter"verzeihen.
> Habe ja wie berichtet Probleme mit *Sendvd.(Top Tele Marketing). Würde gern von deren* Homepage einen Screenhot machen, wie hier schon mal empfohlen. Nur , wie geht das?? Help


1) Die "Druck" bzw. "Print Screen"-Taste auf deiner Tastatur drücken. Dann befindet sich der "Screenshot" schon mal im Arbeitsspeicher deines Computers.
2) Ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm starten. Dort "Einfügen" und dann abspeichern z.B. als Datei im jpg-Format. Gegebenenfalls zuvor das Bild "Zuschneiden". Muss aber nicht sein. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Fifty (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Schneller wie der Schall ging das

"Screenshot", wieder was gelernt
Daaaanke:-p


----------



## 2610 Steffen (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> 2610 Steffen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Toni
.Bei mir geht das schon seit mitte März mit den Leuten.
Habe schon die erste Mahnung bekommen,aber das lässt mich kalt.Lese doch in diesem Forum von Seite 1 - zur letzten Seite.Die wollen doch nur die Leute ängstlich machen .

Gruß Steffen


----------



## KingsizeToni (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

servus leute. :-p 

ihr (stefan, fifty) habt mir richtig mut gemacht und zuversicht gegeben. habe mitlerweile alles gelesen was für mich interessant ist. bin heilfroh dieses forum gefunden zu haben. grosses lob an heiko!!!!
werde weiterhin alles posten was vanilla - dvden so alles los lässt gegen mich.
danke an alle die sich hier zusammengefunden haben.
mfg toni


----------



## Fifty (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hey Toni,Steffen und alle

ja, da kann ich mich anschliessen. Danke an die "Macher" dieses Forums und an die Leut´chen hier. Ich hab vor einigen Jahren schon mal 68 euros gezahlt,  wegen meinem damals 15 jährigen- Sohn. Angeblich hat er seinerzeit ein Sexabo bestellt..!! Hätte ich schon früher hierher gefunden, hätte ich das nie bezahlt. Egal, aus Erfahrung wird man klug. Ich hab  auch schon  angefangen mich hier durchzulesen. Was mir auffällt ist, dass hier soviele Jugendliche um Hilfe bitten. Die sind natürlich noch viel unerfahrener im Umgang mit dem Internet und leichte Opfer.Die tun mir richtig leid, vor allem weil sie manchmal Angst haben ihren Eltern davon zu berichten. Bei mir speziell gehts jetzt auch wieder um einen Sohn, 16. Er hat sich auch von "Gratis" locken lassen. Aber ich steh ihm bei und werde den Weg bis zum Gericht gehen, falls dieser Tag überhaupt kommt. Traurig, dass "die" oft den "Schwächsten" an den Geldbeutel gehen.Hab eine mail bekommen, dass der Taschengeldparagraph greifen soll  mit monatl. 8 euro...Ha..!! Wir sind bei der 1.Mahnung...

Durchhalten..!!:-p 
hier lesen und die www. an möglichst viele weitergeben!!!!!!
Gruß Karin


----------



## 2610 Steffen (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Toni,Steffen und alle
> 
> ja, da kann ich mich anschliessen. Danke an die "Macher" dieses Forums und an die Leut´chen hier. Ich hab vor einigen Jahren schon mal 68 euros gezahlt,  wegen meinem damals 15 jährigen- Sohn. Angeblich hat er seinerzeit ein Sexabo bestellt..!! Hätte ich schon früher hierher gefunden, hätte ich das nie bezahlt. Egal, aus Erfahrung wird man klug. Ich hab  auch schon  angefangen mich hier durchzulesen. Was mir auffällt ist, dass hier soviele Jugendliche um Hilfe bitten. Die sind natürlich noch viel unerfahrener im Umgang mit dem Internet und leichte Opfer.Die tun mir richtig leid, vor allem weil sie manchmal Angst haben ihren Eltern davon zu berichten. Bei mir speziell gehts jetzt auch wieder um einen Sohn, 16. Er hat sich auch von "Gratis" locken lassen. Aber ich steh ihm bei und werde den Weg bis zum Gericht gehen, falls dieser Tag überhaupt kommt. Traurig, dass "die" oft den "Schwächsten" an den Geldbeutel gehen.Hab eine mail bekommen, dass der Taschengeldparagraph greifen soll  mit monatl. 8 euro...Ha..!! Wir sind bei der 1.Mahnung...
> 
> ...



Hallo an alle in diesem Forum

Es wird kein Gericht geben. Wenn alle die hier von der Fa. [...] wurden durchhalten , dann wird diese Fa. irgend wann die so feine Geldquelle versiegen sehen. 

Gruß Steffen

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eine mail bekommen, dass der Taschengeldparagraph greifen soll  mit monatl. 8 euro...Ha..!! Wir sind bei der 1.Mahnung...



Moin Karin,

ja der Taschengeldparagraph greift bei einem 16Jährigen bei 8 Euro. Sofern es kein Abo ist  aber der Zusatz wird in den Emails gerne weggelassen


----------



## Fifty (28 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Ben,
genau....!! 
davon dürfen sie ins Kino gehen oder die Freundin auf eine Kugel Eis einladen..aber kein Abo um 96 € ordern...
Ganz  ganz übel find ich, dass "die" sich nicht schämen, den Jugendlichen , oft Schüler, auch noch das biss´chen Taschengeld abzunehmen....Grrrrrr...:roll: das ja wiederum von den Eltern stammt..
Alle sollen sich den Eltern anvertrauen die ihnen hoffentlich helfen werden.
Aber erst muss man es ja mal wissen. War bis vor kurzem auch noch ein leichtes, zahlungswilliges Opfer.Aber jetzt bin ich ja Dank Euch aufgeklärt.
Und ich werde dieses Wissen weitergeben.
Gruß Karin


----------



## Fifty (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Allerseits

wie nachzulesen habe ich, bzw. mein Sohn "Probleme" mit Sendvd, bzw. Top Tele Marketing Schweiz.

Habe den Konsumentenschutz in der Schweiz angemailt, mit der Bitte um Prüfung dieser Firma bzw. deren "Vorgehensweise".Habe relativ schnell eine Antwort erhalten....freu... die ich hier reinstelle. 

********************************************************


Sehr geehrte Frau......

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Die Anfragen bezüglich "Gratis-SMS, Downloads, Hausaufgaben... & Co" häufen sich bei uns im Moment immer wie mehr. Wir empfehlen Ihnen die Rechnung nicht zu bezahlen. Schreiben Sie der Firma einen eingeschriebener Brief mit folgendem Inhalt:
1. Die Anmeldung/Vertrag ist aufgrund von Irreführung zustande gekommen (mangelnde Hervorhebung der Kostenfolge).
2. Der Sohn sei noch minderjährig und somit nicht befugt, ohne Ihr Einverständnis, ein Vertrag abzuschliessen. Für allfällige Falschangaben des Alters trägt der Anbieter die Verantwortung. ----> zu Ihrer Info:  Es ist nicht davon auszugehen, dass mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen ist. Tausende von Jugendlichen haben "geschummelt".
Somit sind Sie nicht bereit, diese Rechnung zu bezahlen und werden auf weitere Korrespondenz der Firma nicht mehr eingehen.

Wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie noch mit ein paar Mahnungen und Betreibungsandrohungen rechnen müssen. Doch wir schliessen eine Betreibung praktisch aus.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

STIFTUNG FÜR KONSUMENTENSCHUTZ

*********************************************************

Telefon, Namen, E-Mail und Adressen habe ich entfernt wegen NUB
Bei Bedarf per PN

Gruß
Karin












--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

STIFTUNG FÜR KONSUMENTENSCHUTZ
Beratung, Postfach, CH - 3000 Bern 23
[......]


[.......]

Sind Sie schon Gönnerin oder Gönner der Stiftung für Konsumentenschutz? Wenn ja, freut uns das sehr, falls nicht, würden wir uns über Ihre Gönnerschaft sehr freuen.
Die Stiftung für Konsumentenschutz ist eine unabhängige Non-Profit-Organisation, die kompetent berät und kritisch informiert. Wir brauchen Ihre Unterstützung. 
Ja, ich möchte Gönner/in werden! Herzlichen Dank!

Lassen Sie sich von uns auf dem laufenden halten und abonnieren Sie unseren Newsletter

_Daten und Namen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Fifty (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ups...sorry MOD

da war der Anhang glatt 2 Mal dran, hab ich übersehen..
dachte ich hätt alles gelöscht...

Karin


----------



## Maat (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Das hört sich doch klasse an. :-p


----------



## Beer (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Was ich gar nicht glauben kann , ist das es angeblich fast immer die Tochter oder der Sohn ist.
Warum stehen die Erwachsenen nicht mal dazu, dass auch sie Fehler machen. :roll:  Das nur mal so nebenbei. Die Deutschen haben einfach keinen MUM mal zu hren Fehlern zu stehen:scherzkeks: 
Ich bin 24 und ebenfalls auf diese A........ reingefallen. Bei mir ist gestern die erste Mahnung eingetroffen. Mahnung kommt von Vanilla. Werde die geforderten 118€ nicht bezahlen. Hat schon jemand die dritte Mahnung bekommen oder irgend eine Instanz mehr, Gericht oder so?
Wegen meiner oberen Bemerkung braucht sich keiner angesprochen zu fühlen, nicht das man wieder ewig weit vom Thema abkommt, wollte ich halt nur mal loswerden.


----------



## Michael1212 (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Beer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich gar nicht glauben kann , ist das es angeblich fast immer die Tochter oder der Sohn ist.
> Warum stehen die Erwachsenen nicht mal dazu, dass auch sie Fehler machen. :roll:  Das nur mal so nebenbei. Die Deutschen haben einfach keinen MUM mal zu hren Fehlern zu stehen:scherzkeks:
> Ich bin 24 und ebenfalls auf diese A........ reingefallen. Bei mir ist gestern die erste Mahnung eingetroffen. Mahnung kommt von Vanilla. Werde die geforderten 118€ nicht bezahlen. Hat schon jemand die dritte Mahnung bekommen oder irgend eine Instanz mehr, Gericht oder so?
> Wegen meiner oberen Bemerkung braucht sich keiner angesprochen zu fühlen, nicht das man wieder ewig weit vom Thema abkommt, wollte ich halt nur mal loswerden.



Hi Beer

Ich glaube bis jetzt ist keiner wo von Inkasso bescheid bekommen ich glaube das wir alle im selben Zeit auf die reingefallen sind grins.
Gut das es immer die Kinder wahren glaube ich zwar auch nicht aber wenn sie kinder haben und man kann die vorschicken warum nicht zwinker.
Ich kann nicht meine 8 Jähre Tochter vorschicken und sagen die war es, jetzt hätte ich gerne einen 13 Jährigen sohn wo ich es auf hin schieben kann.

Ich gebe es zu bin auch die reingefallen Kostenlos hört sich nun mal gut an aber was haben wir gehlernt nicht immer was Kostenlos ist ist auch Kostenlos 

Ich kann allen noch mal sagen [ edit] ---> 

Michael

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert _


----------



## Fifty (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Beer,

tja ob du das glaubst oder nicht, sei dir überlassen.
Zum Nachdenken:
Wer wohl möchte eine Gratis CD, oder einen Gratis mp3 Player, oder 100 geschenkte SMS..?? Bestimmt nicht diejenigen, die sich das locker kaufen könnten..vermute ich jetzt mal!
Also Schüler, Azubis, und andere junge "Gratis-Gläubige"
Ferner ist ja der Fall rechtlich ganz anders gelagert ,ob jemand Minderjährig oder volljährig ist.Das hat nichts mit Deutsch und MUM zu tun..
Dein Misstrauen ist gerechtfertigt, nur an der falschen Stelle.
Sorry, musste ich auch los werden

LG Karin


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Auffällig ruhig ist es um DVDen und die Abrechnung über Vanilla geworden - hat man sich zurück gezogen?
:lol:


----------



## Fifty (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich warte eigentlich auch täglich auf irgendeine Post von Sendvd , aber bis heute kam nichts mehr. Wir sind ja "erst" bei der Mahnung. Inkasso könne also  noch kommen...also abwarten

Gruß
Karin

PS: vielleicht verbraten die Herren ihr sauer verdientes Geld in den Fußballstadien...???


----------



## 2610 Steffen (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo an alle ...

Ich warte eigentlich genau so auf Post von den Leuten von Sendvd,aber auch bei mir ist die Ruhe eingetreten. Also habe ich vileicht doch Recht gehabt als ich sagte(schrieb) erst mal ganz die Ruhe bewahren und abwarten. Der letzte Thermin für die Zahlung von 118 Euro war am 30.05.06 bei mir.
Diese Abz..... können nichts machen, und das wissen die ganz genau.
Melde mich wieder wenn es neues giebt.
Gruß an alle die mit durchhalten und nicht nur jammern Steffen


----------



## Michael1212 (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Datum


Abs.
Vor u. Nachname 
Strasse
PLZ, Ort
Telefon
E-Mail


An die Staatsanwaltschaft Linz
Herrn EStA Dr. [........]
Fadingerstraße 2
A-4020 Linz
Österreich


Betrifft: Anzeige gegen Share Media Ltd. (DVD-EN)
Mitterhoferweg 12
A-4050 Traun 
Österreich
info[at]dvden.de
dvden.de share-media.com


Sehr geehrter Herr EStA Dr. R. [......]

hiermit erstatte ich Anzeige gegen Share Media Ltd. (DVD-EN) aus allen rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten. 

Ich meldete mich am **.04.2006 bei dvden.de an, um an der kostenlosen DVD Aktion teilzunehmen.
Zu meiner Überraschung erhielt ich am **.05.2006 eine Rechnung über 108,00€.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das [.........].
Für mich ist und war das eine kostenlose DVD Aktion.

Nicht einmal eine Widerrufsbelehrung habe ich bekommen.

Ich hatte dann mehrere Widerrufe an diese Firma geschickt, 
mit Hinweisen auf das Fernabsatzgesetz, KSchG und das BGB, 
die ich aus den Verbraucherschutz-Foren und den Internet 
entnommen habe. Die Widerrufe wurden jedoch nicht anerkannt. 

Wenn Sie noch etwas benötigen, rufen Sie mich bitte an, oder schicken Sie eine E-Mail.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Unterschrift


PS.
So Leute und jetzt ist es zeit zu handelen [..........] 
Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen
Michael

_Links deaktiviert, Namen, persönliche Berwertungen und weitere rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Fifty (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob, bzw. welche  Antwort du bekommst.
Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.
Schönen Fußballabend noch

Karin


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Habt ihr auch eben den Kabel1-Beitrag für das "_Fass ohne Boden_" an C. D. gesehen, einschließlich dem Statement vom Vanillachef S. B., der das für gut heißt? DAS sind wirklich "seriöse" Geschäftsleute für mich und prima Freunde hat der Trauner auch.
Der Beitrag zeigte (für mich) dem interessierten Gucker aber auch noch mehr - nämlich wie unglaubwürdig die Forderungen eigentlich anzusehen sind und wie gering die Wahrscheinlichkeit sein dürfte _[...keine Spekulationen bitte]_.

_(Editierung von mir)_


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hats off, St***


----------



## KingsizeToni (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				2610 Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle ...
> 
> Ich warte eigentlich genau so auf Post von den Leuten von Sendvd,aber auch bei mir ist die Ruhe eingetreten. Also habe ich vileicht doch Recht gehabt als ich sagte(schrieb) erst mal ganz die Ruhe bewahren und abwarten. Der letzte Thermin für die Zahlung von 118 Euro war am 30.05.06 bei mir.
> Diese Abz..... können nichts machen, und das wissen die ganz genau.
> ...


hallo steffan. habe bisher auch nichts mehr von vanilla gehört. die haben wohl eingesehen, dass es nicht nur lemminge gibt. lol. halte euch selbstverständlich auf dem laufenden.
mfg toni


----------



## Maat (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Moinsen,

von mir auch noch keine Antwort von DVDen.de

Was ich aber gerade gesehen habe aus den AGB ist echt lustig...
Ok vielleicht gibts diese schon immer aber mir sind diese jetzt erst aufgefallen:

Ist sowas überhaupt gültig oder kann DVDen mich wegen der §§ anklagen?

§ 8 Verantwortlichkeit und Pflichten des Nutzers 

8.1. Der Nutzer ist für den Inhalt seiner Anmeldung und damit für die Informationen, die er über sich bereitstellt, allein verantwortlich. Der Nutzer versichert, dass die angegebenen Daten der Wahrheit entsprechen und ihn persönlich beschreiben, dies gilt insbesondere für die Angabe der Anschrift / Lieferadresse.

8.2. Der Nutzer versichert ferner, dass er keine geschäftlichen Absichten hat und die ihm anvertrauten Daten Dritter nicht zu kommerziellen oder Werbezwecken verwendet.

8.3. Der Nutzer verpflichtet sich, die Betreiberin schadlos von jeglicher Art von Klagen, Schäden, Verlusten oder Forderungen zu halten, die durch seine Anmeldung und/oder Teilnahme an diesem Service entstehen könnten. Insbesondere verpflichtet sich der Nutzer, die Betreiberin von jeglicher Haftung und von allen Verpflichtungen, Aufwendungen und Ansprüchen, die sich aus Schäden wegen übler Nachrede, Beleidigung, Verletzung von Persönlichkeitsrechten, wegen des Ausfalls von Dienstleistungen für Mitglieder, wegen der Verletzung von Immaterialgütern oder sonstiger Rechte ergeben, freizustellen.

8.4. Der Nutzer ist verpflichtet, E-Mails und andere Nachrichten vertraulich zu behandeln und diese nicht ohne Zustimmung ihres Urhebers Dritten zugänglich zu machen. Gleiches gilt für Namen, Telefon- und Faxnummern, Wohn-, E-Mail Adressen und/oder URLs.


Ferner hab noch gesehen das man nun auch per Post kündigen kann und nicht nur per Fax an 0900er... :-D


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sowas überhaupt gültig oder kann DVDen mich wegen der §§ anklagen?


Die tatsächliche Gültigkeit kann wohl nur durch eine Klage des Vertragsgeber festgestellt werden. Von Haus aus zu behaupten, dass allein die AGB gültig seien und somit ein Vertrag mit einem Kunden besteht ist zwar an der Tagesordnung, entspricht womöglich jedoch nicht den wahren rechtswirksamen Regeln.


----------



## pittiplatsch72 (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Maat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat jemand in den "AGB" mal eine salvatorische Klausel gefunden "... sollte ein Punkt der AGB nichtig sein, bleiben alle anderen trotzdem in Kraft ..." ?

Wenn nein, dürfte es sich mit der Wirksamkeit der rechtlich bedenklichen AGB recht schnell haben.

Zu dem Beitrag auf Kabel 1 kann ich nur sagen, "GEIZ ist geil" - wer aber vor Gier blind wird, ist wohl selbst schuld. Mit ihren Össi-Kunden scheinen diese jungen Betreiber des Angebotes aber wohl nicht so viel Spaß zu haben - da wollte man keine richtige Antwort geben.

pittiplatsch72


----------



## pittiplatsch72 (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Auszug aus den aktuellen AGB:



> "7.3. Wird der Vertrag nicht gekündigt, so verlängert er sich jeweils um die im Verleihmodell vorgesehene Mindestvertragslaufzeit, mindestens jedoch um einen weiteren Monat. Der Nutzer hat kein Recht auf eine Rückerstattung des an den Betreiber bereits gezahlten Entgelts für den laufenden Verleihzeitraum."
> 
> Betreiben die nun ein Abo, bei denen man die sehr teuer erkauften Zufallsprodukte behalten darf - oder verleihen die die DVDen nur.
> 
> ...


:roll: Ganz so einfach ist das dann doch nicht.

Im übrigen sollte das "Vertragsangebot für das Abo" nach Öffnen der HP auch etwas kritisch zu betrachten sein, da bei einer normalen Bildschirmauflösung die Teilnahmebedingungen nur über den Link neben dem Häkchen sichtbar sind und keine zwangsweise Öffnung im Registrierungsfenster erfolgt, bei der man erst am Ende der AGB sein Häkchen für gelesen und akzeptiert setzen kann.

pittiplatsch72


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				pittiplatsch72 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand in den "AGB" mal eine salvatorische Klausel gefunden "... sollte ein Punkt der AGB nichtig sein, bleiben alle anderen trotzdem in Kraft ..." ?
> 
> Wenn nein, dürfte es sich mit der Wirksamkeit der rechtlich bedenklichen AGB recht schnell haben.


Ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum:

Eine "salvatorische Klausel" ist weder notwendig noch hilfreich in AGBs. Sie rettet nix, sie regelt nix, sie hilft nix - aber die meisten Verwender (= Auftraggeber der Anwälte zur Erstellung von AGBs) legen Wert darauf, damit sie besser schlafen können. Das hat historische Gründe aus den Zeiten, als es noch ein AGBG gab, in dem einige Kleinigkeiten anders geregelt waren, als das seit 2002 der Fall ist.

Hintergrund:
§ 306 BGB sagt ganz einfach und klar:
*§ 306 BGB - Rechtsfolgen bei Nichteinbeziehung und Unwirksamkeit*

(1) Sind Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen ganz oder teilweise nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden oder unwirksam, so bleibt der Vertrag im Übrigen wirksam.

(2) Soweit die Bestimmungen nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden oder unwirksam sind, richtet sich der Inhalt des Vertrags nach den gesetzlichen Vorschriften.
Was unwirksam ist, bleibt unwirksam. Das nennt man das "_Verbot der geltungserhaltenden Reduktion_", also einer reduzierten Lesart, bei der die Klausel "so gerade noch wirksam" wäre - die gibt's im AGB-Recht nämlich gerade und ausdrücklich nicht.

Hierzu flankierend (und abschließend) sagt § 306a BGB:
*§ 306a - Umgehungsverbot*

Die Vorschriften dieses Abschnitts finden auch Anwendung, wenn sie durch anderweitige Gestaltungen umgangen werden.
Also kann eine Klausel, die als "Vereinbarung" die geltungserhaltende Reduktion doch einführen möchte, nicht wirksam sein.

Ergo:
Die zulässige salvatorische Klausel steht im Gesetz, muss also nicht aufgeführt werden.
Alle anderen salvatorischen Klauseln sind unzulässig.


----------



## anonym_surfer (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo zusammen.

Wer letzten Dienstag BIZZ auf Kabel 1 geguckt hat, hat gesehen, dass die Betreiber dieeser Webseite DVDen.de das "Fass ohne Boden" überreicht bekommen haben.
Wer diese Sendung verpasst hat, bekommt den Ausschnit hier:

_[Link mit fraglichem rechtlichen Hintergrund entfernt. (bh)]_

Gruss: a_s


----------



## anonym_surfer (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Warum wurde der entfernt? Es ist ja nur ein Video von BIZZ. Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## SEP (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wurde der entfernt? Es ist ja nur ein Video von BIZZ. Bitte um Antwort.


Es war nicht von deren eigener Homepage, gell?

Urheberrechte werden hier ernst genommen!


----------



## anonym_surfer (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

aha. Gut tut mir leid. Werde das beachten. Wass kann ich dann sonst machen, dass die anderen diesen Artikel sehen?


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Wass kann ich dann sonst machen, dass die anderen diesen Artikel sehen?


Bei BIZZ die Rechte für Zweitverwertung des Beitrags erwerben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## SEP (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Setze dich bei BIZZ dafür ein, dass die das online stellen.

Oder lebe damit, dass die alleine entscheiden, wer es wann verwertet (sieht). Vielleicht wird's ja wiederholt - dann kannst du natürlich die Sendezeit mitteilen.


----------



## anonym_surfer (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Die Sendung sollte heute um *16.25 *auf Kabel 1 laufen.

Gruss: a_s


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sendung sollte heute um *16.25 *auf Kabel 1 laufen.


Womöglich eine Wiederholung vom 13.6., siehe auch > hier <.


----------



## Maat (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich glaub es nicht - von einem 19-jährigen aufs Kreuz gelegt.....


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub es nicht - von einem 19-jährigen aufs Kreuz gelegt.....


Hast du bezahlt? Wenn nicht, dann steht´s 0:0.


----------



## Patti123 (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hier die Sendung von Bizz, könnt Ihr euch runterladen

Gruß

Patrick

http://files......

_URL aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht (copyright) modaction 
Falls der Betreiber der Seite die Genehmigung von Pro7 vorweisen 
kann, könnte der Link angegeben werden. 
Andernfalls handelt es sich um einen  illegalen Mitschnitt _


----------



## OneGuest (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Sendung von Bizz, könnt Ihr euch runterladen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


Nur so als Hinweis: Die Sendung läuft auf kabel eins.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				OneGuest schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so als Hinweis: Die Sendung läuft auf kabel eins.


http://www.kabeleins.de/doku_reportage/bizz/themen/05400/


> Dienstags, ca. 23 Uhr
> ...
> Fass ohne Boden: Der Preis, den keiner haben will



cp


----------



## Maat (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Maat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, leider hab ich das Forum und andere 2 Tage später durch Zufall gefunden weil ich echt dacht ich wäre der einzige.... :wall: 
Das Geld seh ich wohl nie wieder...

Aber ich hatte damals auch zwei abgeschlossen mit Abstand von 2 Wochen. 
Weil 2 Gratis DVD's sind ja besser als 1 :-D   :unzufrieden: :unzufrieden: 
Das andere DVD Abo hab ich natürlich nicht bezahlt.... und reagier nicht...


----------



## KingsizeToni (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

melde mich nochmal zum thema. habe in der computerbild 13/2006 auf seite 188 etwas interessantes über dvden gefunden. darin sagt A.M. von der verbraucherschutzzentrale hamburg, die betroffenen sollen nichts machen. das angebot sei irreführend, es käme gar kein vertrag zu stande. auch nicht von mahnungen einschüchtern lassen. übrigens, laut computerbild ist der geschäftsführer von share media 18 jahre alt.  . tolles früchtchen :-? .
haltet weiterhin die ohren steif.
mfg toni

*[Virenscanner: Namen gekürzt]*


----------



## miller_83 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich habe auch schon per einschreiben widerufen(was natürlich nicht akzeptiert wurde) und wollte denen auch die original verpackte DVD zurückschicken. nur der bursche meinte er würde die sowieso nicht gebrauchen und die würde dann weggeschmissen.

das die ganze geschichte nicht rechtmäßig ist, war ja von anfang an klar. nur mir stellt sich jetzt die frage was mit der DVDs passiert sie schon verschickt wurden.. der typ hat ja bestimmt auchn nix zu verschenken.. [.......]
in diesem fall haben wir ja ne leistung(dvd) gekriegt..
das ist für mich der einzige kasus knaktus an der geschichte.. hätten wir keine dvd gekriegt, würd mir die ganze geschichte am a**ch vornbeilaufen...

was meint ihr? dürften wir die dvd dann auch behalten? im februar stand das ja sogar in den agb´s, dass man die gratis dvd auf jeden fall behalten darf. nur berufeb wir uns ja die ganze zeit darauf, dass die agbs ungültig sind(zumindest die widerufsbelehrung), dann müsste der passus mit dem behalten der dvd ja auch ungültig sein..

sorry für den roman... 

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Eine gefährliche Frage für das Forum, da eine Antwort eine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung für dich wäre. Gehe deshalb zu einen Anwalt oder  Verbraucherzentrale bzw. in dich und beantworte sie dir selbst.


----------



## KingsizeToni (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				miller_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch schon per einschreiben widerufen(was natürlich nicht akzeptiert wurde) und wollte denen auch die original verpackte DVD zurückschicken. nur der bursche meinte er würde die sowieso nicht gebrauchen und die würde dann weggeschmissen.
> 
> das die ganze geschichte nicht rechtmäßig ist, war ja von anfang an klar. nur mir stellt sich jetzt die frage was mit der DVDs passiert sie schon verschickt wurden.. der typ hat ja bestimmt auchn nix zu verschenken.. [.......]
> in diesem fall haben wir ja ne leistung(dvd) gekriegt..
> ...



du kannst dvden ja anbieten, dass sie die dvd bei dir abholen können. der gesetzgeber verlangt jedenfalls nicht, dass du sie zurückschickst. ansonsten rat ich dir, les dich ganz einfach durch dieses forum. hier sind genügend tips, die bares geld wert sind. mir hat es jedenfalls ganz kräftig unter die arme gegriffen.
mfg toni


----------



## 2610 Steffen (26 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst dvden ja anbieten, dass sie die dvd bei dir abholen können. der gesetzgeber verlangt jedenfalls nicht, dass du sie zurückschickst. ansonsten rat ich dir, les dich ganz einfach durch dieses forum. hier sind genügend tips, die bares geld wert sind. mir hat es jedenfalls ganz kräftig unter die arme gegriffen.
> mfg toni


Hallo an alle
Ich bin am 25.03.06 [......] reingefallen. Im Mai folgte dann die erste Mahnung von 108 Euro. Ich habe alles ignoriet und nicht mal einen Wideruf geschriebe. Seit dieser Zeit habe ich nichts mehr von dieser Fa. gehört. Also was sagt das...... Die haben es aufgegeben zu Nerven.
Gruß an alle in diesem Forum Steffen

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## conair2004 (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,
bin ebenfalls auf dvden reingefallen. Habe  bereits einen Widerruf und eine Anfechtung des Vertages an Share Media geschickt, dieser wurde aber abgelehnt. 
Habe auch schon an Vanilla geschrieben, dass der Vertrag wegen Betruges nicht rechtens ist. Habe aber heute(per e-mail) die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen, bevor Sie Anwalt-und Inkassobüro einschalten.
Was soll ich tun? Hat irgendjemand schon mal Post vom Inkassobüro bekommen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
(Einzel)rechtsberatung ist in  Deutschland unzulässig 
zu allgemeinen Ratschlägen siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

cp


----------



## conair2004 (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi,

ich bin auf eine [] reingefallen. Auf der Internetseite w*w.dvden.de wurde mit einer Gratis DVD geworben, also habe ich meine Daten eingegeben. Nach 3 Wochen bekam ich auf einmal eine e-mail von Vanillapay mit Sitz in München. Anbei war eine Rechnung über 108€, da ich mit meiner Anmeldung ein 12-montas Abo abgeschlossen habe, bei welchem man vier DVDs im Jahr bekommt, die man sich noch nicht mal aussuchen kann. Auf der Homepage wurde man darauf jedoch in keinster Weise hingewiesen.Außerdem wurde die Rechnung mit österreichischer MwSt. berechnet. Die Betreiberfirma hat Sitz in UK, DVDen hat Sitz in Österreich, Auslieferer ist crudi in Deutschland und Rechnungen bekommt man von Vanilla aus Deutschland. 
Ich hatte bereits meinen Vertag widerrufen und ihn außerdem auch angefochten, da er []. Als Antwort bekam ich aber, dass es abgelehnt wurde, da ich ja 14 Tage Widerruf hatte.
Ich habe jetzt auch von Vanilla die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung (per e-mail) erhalten, bevor sie Inkasso-und Anwaltsbüro einschalten.
Muss ich zahlen ?

Haben schonmal andere Post vom Inkasso bekommen?

Vielen Dank

*[Virenscanner: Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert]*


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich zahlen ?


Auch auf diese Frage wirst du keine Antwort bekommen, da eine  Antwort nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz unzulässig ist. 
Wenn du unsicher bist, was du tun sollstest,  wende dich an einen Anwalt oder eine Verbraucherzentrale, die sind dazu berechtigt  

cp


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Auf der Homepage wurde man darauf jedoch in keinster Weise hingewiesen....


Am besten, du liest dir diesen Thread mal von Seite 1 an durch - hier steht alles drin, was du wissen solltest. Gucke dir auch mal die Bilder > HIER < näher an (einschließlich dem Kleingedruckten). Allerdings war das Anhängsel (unter dem Hauptframe) nicht für jeden User unbedingt sichtbar.


----------



## conair2004 (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Weiß jemand bei wem man Anzeige gegen Share Media erstatten kann?


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Am besten bei der für das österreichische Traun zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft, da die Firma dort ihren tatsächlichen Sitz hat.


----------



## ktank (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> OneGuest schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HALLO! Ich habe die Sendung leider verpasst! :-( 
Hat jemand anders die angeschaut? Gab es wirklich eine Reportage über DVDen / Vanillapay?

Ich werde mich über jeder Antwort/ Info sehr freun.

Vielen Dank,
ktank


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				ktank schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es wirklich eine Reportage über DVDen / Vanillapay?


Ja! War recht amüsant gemacht.


----------



## ktank (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ktank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie amüsant? Was sollen wir dann tun, wenn wir diese Mahnung von Vanillapay (108€) bekommen haben??Mfg


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				ktank schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollen wir dann tun....


Immer wieder gern genommen: > HIER < klicken.


----------



## ktank (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ktank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon durch die Forums gelesen!!! 
Möchte aber gern wissen, was die Sendung gesagt hat!!!

Danke noch mal für Ihre Mühe!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				ktank schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte aber gern wissen, was die Sendung gesagt hat!


Nichts, was du hier nicht schon gelesen hast. Es wurde lediglich etwas reißerisch aufgemacht und auf den DVDen Initiator im österreichischen Traun rumgepocht - verbal natürlich, da er nicht vor die Kamera zu bringen war. Dort waren nur gleichaltrige Freunde von ihm (um die 20), die versuchten, dessen Geschäfte schön zu reden. Dann war noch ein kurzes Interview mit dem GF der Vanilla dabei, dass aber auch nichts erhellendes brachte, außer dass man sich nun visuell den _seriösen_ Geschäftsmann vorstellen kann. Alles in allem war der Beitrag lustig aufgezogen und dazu geeignet, dem geneigten Zuschauer eine Entscheidungshilfe bei einem Problem in dieser Sache zu sein.

Übrigens - wende dich doch an die Redaktion von Kabel1 und frage doch mal nach einem Download oder einer Kopie der Sendung.


----------



## ktank (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ktank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für alle Infos!! Also, ich habe einen Download von der Sendung angeschaut. Ich nehme jetzt an, dass ich einfach die Mahnungen von Vanillapay ignorieren sollte? Oder soll ich auch einen Brief an einen Anwalt schreiben? Mfg


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

An einen Anwalt, wozu? Wenn der für dich tätig wirst bezahlst du das Honorar. Der Tenor der Sendung sollte dir eigentlich jegliche Zweifel an dem Geschäft bestätigen und dich unbeschwert die WM und den Sommer genießen lassen.


----------



## conair2004 (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> An einen Anwalt, wozu? Wenn der für dich tätig wirst bezahlst du das Honorar. Der Tenor der Sendung sollte dir eigentlich jegliche Zweifel an dem Geschäft bestätigen und dich unbeschwert die WM und den Sommer genießen lassen.



Wenn du die Sendung gesehen hast müsste dir aufgefallen sein, dass laut Verbraucherzentrale München das Geschäft rechtskräftig ist und man die Rechnung bezahlen muss. Ob man trotzdem noch so unbeschwert den Sommer genießen kann??


----------



## Pr0phet (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

[........]

Viel Spass euer Pr0phet

_Persönliche Angaben bzw. Whois-Eintrag aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht. Studium der Nutzungsbedingungen wird dringend angeraten. MOD/BR_


----------



## tuxedo (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Sendung gesehen hast müsste dir aufgefallen sein, dass laut Verbraucherzentrale München das Geschäft rechtskräftig ist und man die Rechnung bezahlen muss. Ob man trotzdem noch so unbeschwert den Sommer genießen kann??



Ich denke schon, denn das Geschäftsmodell und die Vetragsbasis sind an vielen Stellen hochgradig löchrig. Soll doch der Anbieter zweifelsfrei nachweisen, dass a) ein Vertrag wissentlich mit dem User zu stande gekommen ist, dass b) alle Vertragsfakten vorher deutlich gemacht wurden und es keine Klauseln gibt, die nur in den AGBs und dort dann überraschend auftauchen, und c) dass der Anbieter überhaupt willens ist, eine Leistung zu erbringen.

Ich bin gespannt, wann der erste Anbieter das macht...

Bis dahin ist der Sommer unbeschwert und die WM ganz besonders zu genießen. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde mich zu so einer verbraucherunfreundlichen pauschalen Aussage nicht hinreißen lassen, zumal jeder einzelne Fall auf den Prüfstand gehören würde. Die Münchener Verbraucherzentrale kenne ich ganz gut, da ich mit denen öfter zusammenarbeite - die kochen auch nur mit Wasser! An ein Statement in der Sendung kann ich mich in der Tat nicht erinnern und wenn eines dabei gewesen ist, dann könnte das auch zweideutig gewesen sein. Auch Vertreter von Verbraucherzentralen müssen vorsichtig sein, bei dem was sie von sich geben, um nicht selbst in eine Schusslinie zu geraten.


----------



## Claudia74 (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die Sendung gesehen hast müsste dir aufgefallen sein, dass laut Verbraucherzentrale München das Geschäft rechtskräftig ist und man die Rechnung bezahlen muss. Ob man trotzdem noch so unbeschwert den Sommer genießen kann??



Ich denke schon, denn das Geschäftsmodell und die Vetragsbasis sind an vielen Stellen hochgradig löchrig. Soll doch der Anbieter zweifelsfrei nachweisen, dass a) ein Vertrag wissentlich mit dem User zu stande gekommen ist, dass b) alle Vertragsfakten vorher deutlich gemacht wurden und es keine Klauseln gibt, die nur in den AGBs und dort dann überraschend auftauchen, und c) dass der Anbieter überhaupt willens ist, eine Leistung zu erbringen.

Hallo bin zum ersten Mal im Forum und bin auch auf Dvden reingefallen-habe mir auch die andren Beiträge und den Download zur Sendung angeschaut-
habe meine 2.Mahnung erhalten und habe Angst das es wirklich zu einem Inkasso-verfahren oder vor Gericht kommt.

Habe zwar widerruf per einschreiben und e-mail eingelegt doch erst nach den 14 Frist.
In den Teilnahmebedingung steht etwas von den 14Tagen-also kann ich mich ja nicht darauf berufen nicht informiert gewesen zu sein.

Gab es schon bekannte Fälle in denen es vor Gericht kam?

soll ich die Mahnungen jetzt einfach ignorieren?
Was bedeutet Inkasso den genau?

bitte dringend um Hilfe!! Danke


----------



## Claudia74 (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich zu so einer verbraucherunfreundlichen pauschalen Aussage nicht hinreißen lassen, zumal jeder einzelne Fall auf den Prüfstand gehören würde. Die Münchener Verbraucherzentrale kenne ich ganz gut, da ich mit denen öfter zusammenarbeite - die kochen auch nur mit Wasser! An ein Statement in der Sendung kann ich mich in der Tat nicht erinnern und wenn eines dabei gewesen ist, dann könnte das auch zweideutig gewesen sein. Auch Vertreter von Verbraucherzentralen müssen vorsichtig sein, bei dem was sie von sich geben, um nicht selbst in eine Schusslinie zu geraten.


Hallo bin zum ersten Mal im forum und bin auch auf dvden reingefallen-habe mir alles durchgelesen und den download zur Sendung angeschaut.

Habe jetzt meine 2.Mahnung von vanilla erhalten und mein widerruf wurde natürlich abgelehnt da er nicht in den 14Tagen Widerrufrist stattgefunden hat.

Was bedeutet Inkasso eigentlich?

Gab es schon fälle die vor Gericht gelandet sind?

Habe echt Panik-bin für jede antwort dankbar.
Claudia


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Claudia74 schrieb:
			
		

> das es wirklich zu einem Inkasso-verfahren oder vor Gericht kommt.


Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkasso
Es gibt "echte" Inkassounternehmen und jede Menge, die sich nur so nennen um einzuschüchtern 
  "Vor Gericht" kommt es erstmal eh nicht, vorher käme  erstmal der gerichtliche  Mahnbescheid 
und selbst der ist nach unserer Kenntnis noch nie erfolgt. 


			
				Claudia74 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es schon bekannte Fälle in denen es vor Gericht kam?


nein und es würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn es je dazu käme. 

cp


----------



## conair2004 (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Kann mal jemand den Artikel in der Computerbild über DVDen ins Netz stellen?

Danke.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal jemand den Artikel in der Computerbild über DVDen ins Netz stellen?


Hier jedenfalls nicht da  urheberrechtlich  geschützt. Es wundert mich ohnehin, da das 
Inhaltsverzeichnis im WWW  nichts davon erwähnt 


			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> melde mich nochmal zum thema. habe in der computerbild 13/2006 auf seite 188 etwas interessantes über dvden gefunden.





> COMPUTERBILD 13/2006
> Ab dem 12. Juni erhältlich
> ....
> COMPUTERBILD Recht: Recht: Software aus dem Internet: Darf ich die weiterverkaufen?	Seite 188
> COMPUTERBILD kämpft für Sie: Gericom: Vom Meisterstück zum Macken-Notebook Seite 188


----------



## Strandhafer (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich habe seit vergangener Woche, 23.06.2006, Ärger mit diesem 19-Jährigen Jungen aus Österreich. Angeblich habe ich am 21.05.06. die Seite dvden.de besucht und dort eine Gratis DVD bestellt. Ich war aber am 21.05.06 um 18:24:36 (anngeblicher Vertragsabschluss) nicht im Netz, sondern habe mit meiner Verlobten Fernsehen geschaut.

Am 23.06.2006 erhielt ich eine Rechnung von einer Vanilla Verlagsgesellschaft aus München, Geschäftsführer S. B., über 108,00 Euro. Rechnungsdatum: 12.06.2006. Datum des Poststempels: 19.06.2006 Tag des Eingangs: 23.06.2006. Zahlbar: 14 Tage nach Rechnungsdatum, also 26.06.2006.

Statt die Rechnung zu bezahlen habe ich an die Adresse info[at]dvden.de eine mail geschickt, folgenden Inhalts:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

heute habe ich eine Rechnung von der Firma Vanillapay.com über EUR 108,00 ausgestellt am 12.06.06 (Poststempel 19.06.06) zahlbar bis 26.06.06 erhalten.

Ich habe bei Ihnen nichts bestellt und zweifel aus diesem Grund die Rechnung an. Bitte teilen Sie mir mit, wie diese angebliche Bestellung zustande gekommen ist.

Gleichzeitig teile ich Ihnen mit, das ich aufgrund dieser Tatsache, eine event. vorhandene Anmeldung widerrufe. Sie erhalten in der nächsten Woche, diese Abmeldung schriftlich.

Gleichzeitig habe ich der Firma Vanillapay.com einen Brief geschrieben, in dem ich Ihnen mitgeteilt, das ich nichts bestellt habe und aus diesem Grund, die Bezahlung der Rechnung abgelehnt.

Gestern (29.06.2006 03:50:12) erhielt ich eine e-mail von dvden.de mit folgendem Text:

Sie haben sich am 21.05. auf der Webseite dvden.de angemeldet und sind zeitgleich mit uns einen Vertrag eingegangen. Durch das anklicken der Checkbox (Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen) und dem anschließenden klicken auf \"Registrieren\", haben Sie den Vertrag digital unterzeichnet.

Dies können wir gerne anhand Ihrer IP Adresse, Ihren Provider und der Uhrzeit des Vertragsabschlusses beweisen. Ein Vertragsaustritt ist ausgeschlossen. Das Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsabschluss ist bereits verstrichen.

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag fristgemäß, um weitere Kosten durch Inkasso zu vermeiden.

Ihre Vertragsdaten: 

Es folgen mein Name und meine Adresse, einschl. korrekter Telefon-Nr.  und Geburtsdatum. Die e-mail adresse, IP und Provider Nr. Aber, die IP und die Provider Nr. sind falsch.

Diese e-mail kann von jedem geschrieben worden sein. Allerdings mache ich mir schon Gedanken darüber, wie diese Firma an meine Daten gekommen ist.

Ich werde mit der mail am Montag, zu meinem Anwalt gehen und um Rat fragen.

_URL deaktiviert. Name wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> > Sie haben sich am 21.05. auf der Webseite dvden.de angemeldet und sind zeitgleich mit uns einen Vertrag eingegangen.


Die Anmeldung bei DVDen soll ja angeblich ein Vertrag sein und nun zeitgleich bei der Vanilla auch noch?  :gruebel:  _(Bestellt man ein Auto und bekommt die Versicherung gleich dazu?)
_


			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> > Ihre Vertragsdaten:
> >
> > Es folgen mein Name und meine Adresse, einschl. korrekter Telefon-Nr. und Geburtsdatum. Die e-mail adresse, IP und Provider Nr.
> 
> ...


Woher willst du wissen, dass die IP nicht deine gewesen ist? Gehört die zu einem völig fremden und nie von dir genutzten Provider? Dann liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass sich jemand fremdes mit deinen Daten dort angemeldet. Kommt aber zumindest dein Provider bei einer Abfrage raus, dann ist das Problem an anderer Stelle zu suchen. Wenn du heute deine IP abfragst kommt freilich eine ander bei raus als an einem anderen Tag, das ist generell bei dynamischen IP so (fast alle Privatanwender habe dynamische, mindestens täglich wechselnde IP-Adressen).


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dann liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass sich jemand fremdes mit deinen Daten dort angemeldet. .


Verstehe die ganze Debatte um die IP nicht. Ob sie stimmt oder nicht ist IMHO völlig irrelevant 
Seit wann gilt das Loggen einer fremden IP als Vertragsabschluß?  

cp


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

....das stimmt - du und ich wissen das aber weiß das auch der Anwalt von Strandhafer? Ich finde es wichtig zumindest grob den Sachverhalt einnorden zu können, bevor man unnützerweise Geld zum Fenster raus wirft.


----------



## Strandhafer (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

um kein Missverständnis aufkommen zu lassen, die zitierte e-mail kam von dvden.de. Angeblich habe ich mich am 21.05.2006 um 18:24:36 auf der Webseite dvden.de angemeldet und bin zeitgleich einen Vertrag mit dvden.de eingegangen.

Danke für die Erklärung der dynamischen IP, das wusste ich nicht, dadurch habe ich aber wieder was dazu gelernt. Das löst aber nicht grundsätzlich das Problem, denn hier ist die konkrete Frage, bin ich einen Vertrag eingegangen oder nicht. Kann mir jemand das beantworten?


----------



## Strandhafer (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mit meiner Verlobten gesprochen, ich war nachweislich nicht am 21.05.2006 um 18:24:36 im Internet, da wir zu dieser Zeit auf der Rückfahrt von einem Besuch bei einem Freund waren. Das wussste ich nicht mehr, wird wohl am hohen Alter (49) liegen.

Wir sind ca. 18.00 Uhr losgefahren und die Fahrtzeit beträgt ca. 30 Minuten. Also kann ich nicht zur angegebenen Zeit auf dieser Seite gewesen sein. Meine Verlobte kann dies bezeugen und auch unser Freund.

Wäre es ratsam, von den Beiden eine "Eidesstattliche Versicherung" abgeben zu lassen und sie dem "Jungen aus Österreich", sowie dem "Vanilla Verlag" zukommen zu lassen und danach die Angelegenheit als erledigt zu betrachten? 

An Captain Picard: Ich habe Deine Antwort #337 im Forum "Unerklärliche Lastschrift von Vanilla Verlag GmbH über €9,95" gelesen. Die beruhigt mich 
doch ungemein, und so kann ich die Frage von eben selber beantworten.


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Das löst aber nicht grundsätzlich das Problem, denn hier ist die konkrete Frage, bin ich einen Vertrag eingegangen oder nicht. Kann mir jemand das beantworten?


Nein, wir zumindest hier nicht, da wir nicht in das "Vertragswerk" eingebunden sind, um es analysieren zu können.



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich war nachweislich nicht am 21.05.2006 um 18:24:36 im Internet, da wir zu dieser Zeit auf der Rückfahrt von einem Besuch bei einem Freund waren.


Ein Anzeichen dafür, dass deine Daten womöglich von einem fremden eigetragen wurden.



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> ....Wäre es ratsam, von den Beiden eine "Eidesstattliche Versicherung" abgeben zu lassen und sie dem "Jungen aus Österreich", sowie dem "Vanilla Verlag" zukommen zu lassen....


Wozu, du bist doch nicht deren Vertragspartner und herauszufinden, wer das tatsächlich ist, ist deren Sache. Man sollte seine Hosen nicht vor Leuten runter lassen, die das nicht verdient haben.



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Dies beruhigt mich doch ungemein, und so kann ich die Frage von eben selber beantworten.


:respekt::dafuer:


----------



## Strandhafer (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfe. Ich weiß jetzt was ich zu tun habe, nämlich nichts. Die sollen sich mal melden, und dann werde ich über geeignete Gegenmassnahmen nachdenken. Das wäre vielleicht eine Möglicheit: :steinigung: oder das? :bang: Aber ich denke, die beste Lösung ist, sich das Motto des Films  "Das Leben des Brian" zu eigen zu machen und das ist:

Allways look on the bright side of life. Life's a piece of shit, when you look on it. Sollten weitere Briefe und Mails kommen, werde ich hier darüber berichten.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes, sonniges Wochenende.

Strandhafer


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Entscheidungshilfe.


Aber gerne doch - nichts zu tun ist eine der leichtesten Übungen.


----------



## Claudia74 (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gerne doch - nichts zu tun ist eine der leichtesten Übungen.


Hallo,

habe heute die letzte Mahnung vor Anwalt Inkasso von vanilla Pay per mail bekommen-bin in Panik,was soll ich tun?
Darauf reagieren?Gar nichts tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Claudia74 schrieb:
			
		

> bin in Panik,was soll ich tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erfolgt (was bisher noch nie der Fall war), gibt es 
keinen  Grund in Panik zu verfallen und selbst dann nicht. 
Panik ist ein schlechter Ratgeber. Nur die Ruhe kann es bringen.


----------



## Claudia74 (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
> 
> solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erfolgt (was bisher noch nie der Fall war), gibt es
> keinen  Grund in Panik zu verfallen und selbst dann nicht.
> Panik ist ein schlechter Ratgeber. Nur die Ruhe kann es bringen.


okay,dann werde ich mal einfach abwarten
Danke für die antwort


----------



## conair2004 (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Claudia74 schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mahnungen müssen grundsätzlich per Einschreiben kommen, ansonsten wird sie auch kein Gericht der Welt anerkennen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahnungen müssen grundsätzlich per Einschreiben kommen, ansonsten wird sie auch kein Gericht der Welt anerkennen.


Unfug 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahnung


> *Die Mahnung ist an keine Form gebunden, aus Beweisgründen empfiehlt sich aber Schriftform und, zumindest in wichtigen Angelegenheiten, Zustellung durch Einschreiben mit Rückschein, da der Gläubiger für den Zugang der Mahnung beweispflichtig ist.* Die Mahnung muss eine bestimmte, eindeutige Aufforderung an den Schuldner enthalten, seine Vertragspflicht (bspw. Zahlung, Lieferung o. ä.) zu erfüllen, eine allzu freundliche Bitte ist keine Mahnung.


es ist kein Muß, sondern nur eine Empfehlung


----------



## Strandhafer (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich habe mal wegen der Fa. Share Media Ltd, ein bißchen im Internet recherchiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das diese Firma nicht nur hier im Forum, ein beliebtes Thema ist, sondern auch in anderen Foren. Das interessanteste, was ich festgestellt habe, ist, das diese Firma nicht nur in Birmingham gemeldet ist, sondern auch auf den Cayman Islands. Ich glaube nicht, das das ein Zufall ist. Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, das diese Firma auch noch eine Torrent Domain betreibt. (w*w.files.to)

Ein wirklich schlaues Kerlchen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Files.to


> Files.to
> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
> 
> Files.to ist ein 1-Klick-Datenhoster. Jeder darf selber Material hoch- und herunterladen. Es gibt im Gegensatz zu Rapidshare keine kostenpflichtigen Premiumaccounts. Von Benutzern hochgeladene Dateien werden nach 30 Tagen ohne Download gelöscht.
> ...


----------



## conair2004 (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> conair2004 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich keine Mahnung per Einschreiben bekomme, habe ich auch keine zugestellt bekommen. Soll doch die Firma nachweisen, ob Sie auch eine Mahnung zugestellt haben.


----------



## Eragon2 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hir leuts habe ein grpßes problem und zwar hab ich alles so gemach wie hir beschrieben um da wieder raus zu kommen es war auch schon soweit das sie mir nicht mehr geantwortet haben doch jetzt habe ich ein inkasso brief bekommen.
Schaut euch aber mal das datum an da war ich noch garnet auf der welt  

Was sollte ich jetzt am besten mach ?

Hir die bilder vom schrieb.

_[Fremdverlinkung entfernt. Bilder eingefügt. (bh)]_


----------



## Claudia74 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

habe heute einemail von vanillapay erhlaten in der sie mir genau das androhen-wenn ich nichts mache schreiben sie erhalte ich Mahnungen und es kann bis zum Gerichtsvollzieher oder Pfändung bei der Bank kommen mit horrenden Anwaltskosten-schreiben Sie.
Geht doch nicht das man sich wegen so einer sache verschuldet!!!

Bitte um Rat.


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Eragon2 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollte ich jetzt am besten mach ?


Am besten die Eltern zur Rechenschaft ziehen, wenn sie sich mit ihren Angaben zur Geburt und zum Lebensalter dermaßen getäuscht haben. 

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

http://www.goethe.de/Z/jetzt/dejart32/sprich.rtf


> Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht.
> Die Bedeutung des Sprichwortes: Wer schreckliche Drohungen ausspricht, wird sie nicht verwirklichen.


----------



## Claudia74 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.goethe.de/Z/jetzt/dejart32/sprich.rtf


Hallo,
wie kannst Du Dir so sicher sein-hast Du auch Mahnungen etc. erhalten?
Eragon2 ist anscheinen der erste der Brief von einem Anwalt erhalten hat-also machen Sie ihre Drohungen ja schon wahr,oder?


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Sie drohen mit allem, was sie haben.

Das Datum "1.1.1970" wird an PCs angezeigt, wenn kein sinnvolles Datum eingegeben wurde wird. Entweder ist die CMOS-Batterie leer oder das System falsch konfiguriert.

Der echte Zeitpunkt ist damit ungewiss.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Schaut doch über den Zaun und lest  mal in den anderen Threads. Dort ist auch ein Anwalt zugange.
Nennenswerte weitergehende Aktivitäten  hab ich nicht herauslesen können.

Warum haben die Menschen bloß immer so einen Riesenrespekt, man kann schon sagen  
  Angst vor Anwälten? 
Anwälte sind Anwälte aber kein Gericht. Anwälte sind auch nur Menschen und genau  wie bei denen gibt es gute und schlechte. 
Warum schlagen sie den nicht den Weg ein, der  im normalen Geschäftsleben üblich ist?  Dort wird gemahnt einmal oder mehrfach je nach Situation,
aber nicht gedroht. Hat der Schuldner den Eindruck, dass  Mahnungen nichts mehr  bringen, geht 
der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid raus
Warum ist das hier nicht der Fall?  Das sollte doch zu denken geben.


----------



## Eragon2 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut doch über den Zaun und lest  mal in den anderen Threads. Dort ist auch ein Anwalt zugange.
> Nennenswerte weitergehende Aktivitäten  hab ich nicht herauslesen können.
> 
> Warum haben die Menschen bloß immer so einen Riesenrespekt, man kann schon sagen
> Angst vor Anwälten?




Angst vorm anwalt habe ich nicht nur die kosten die dadurch entstehen sind nichtgerade billig und da ich im ersten studien jahr bin bin ich sowiso ständig pleite und nen anwalt kann ich schon garnet bezahlen aber nachgeben und die 160€ für nix jetzt bezahlen will ich auch ned


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wer sagt denn, dass der Gemahnte sich einen Anwalt nehmen muß? Den Anwalt des Forderungsstellers  bezahlt der aus seiner  Tasche. Erst nach einem 
Prozess (von dem noch nie etwas zu lesen war) müßten ggf. gegnerische Anwaltkosten bezahlt werden. 

Der Brief , in dem man die Forderungen zurückweist, wird man doch wohl noch ohne  Anwalt  schreiben können.

Mir drängt sich langsam der Eindruck  auf, dass hier auf subtile Weise ein Klima der Angst geschürt werden soll.


----------



## Eragon2 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Brief , in dem man die Forderungen zurückweist, wird man doch wohl noch ohne  Anwalt  schreiben können.



Muss ich sowas schreiben un wie sieht sowas überhaubt aus hab sowas noch nie gemacht ?


----------



## Beer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo miteinander habe heute das identische Schreiben wie "Eragon2" bekommen. Sieht mir aus wie einen Text in ein altes Schreiben von den Anwälten reinkopiert. Mein Anwalt zumindest schickt keine kopien raus sondern Originale. Und seit wann schicken Anwälte einen Überweisungsträger mit raus, sehr seltsam, aber ein bisschen Schiß hab ich trotzdem. Die wollen jetzt 163,24€ bis zum 09.07.2006 von mir haben. Bekommen sie aber nicht.
[ edit] . Aber hier in Deutschland ist ja alles machbar und wenn man dreist genug ist passiert einem auch nichts. Schade, solche [ edit] hätten in anderen Ländern nicht vielo bzw. lange etwas zu Lachen. Soll ich jetzt reagieren auf dieses misteriöse Schreiben oder wieder mal abwarten?

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings dabei beachten: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## Beer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Schade das hier so viel editiert wird. Dann sag ich es halt so: Man sollte mal zu dem jungen Mann hinfahren und eine nette Plauderei mit ihm führen über diese [........] Machenschften die er betreibt. Vieleicht is er so einsichtig und überlegt es sich nochmal ob er wirklich die ganzen Leute [.......].

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## A-Rex (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hab heute auch das schreiben wie Eragon2 erhalten, nur dass bei mir ein sinnvolles Datum eingetragen ist (18.02.2006 um 16:28)!

Mich würd ja aml interessieren bei allen 3 genannten Schreiben das gleiche Aktenzeichen steht!
Bei mir steht dort: [......]
(Kann was paasieren wenn ich das hier so öffentlich nenne, oder sollte ich das lieber lassen?)

Bin jetzt auch ziemlich verunsichert wie ich vorzugehen hab.
Ich habe denen mit meiner Wiederrufsbelehrung dazugeschrieben dass meine Schwester sich dort angemeldet hat (ist 17) und meine Daten eingegeben hat weil das mein Internetanschluss ist.
Das haben sie nicht anerkannt und als Betrug gedeutet.
Hab ich mir da selbst ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten? Was droht mir in dem Fall?
Und vor allem, was sollte ich denn jetzt dem Anwalt antworten?

_Angaben, die Hinweise auf die Identität des Users geben könnten, gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Beer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Bei mir steht ein anderes Aktenzeichen.
Schade.


----------



## Eragon2 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

habe hir mal meine frage reingestellt und hoffe jetzt mal auf antwort 
für alle die es dor auch mal versuchen wollen hir der link

w+w.anwalt.de


----------



## Claudia74 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Beer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander habe heute das identische Schreiben wie "Eragon2" bekommen. Sieht mir aus wie einen Text in ein altes Schreiben von den Anwälten reinkopiert. Mein Anwalt zumindest schickt keine kopien raus sondern Originale. Und seit wann schicken Anwälte einen Überweisungsträger mit raus, sehr seltsam, aber ein bisschen Schiß hab ich trotzdem. Die wollen jetzt 163,24€ bis zum 09.07.2006 von mir haben. Bekommen sie aber nicht.
> [ edit] . Aber hier in Deutschland ist ja alles machbar und wenn man dreist genug ist passiert einem auch nichts. Schade, solche [ edit] hätten in anderen Ländern nicht vielo bzw. lange etwas zu Lachen. Soll ich jetzt reagieren auf dieses misteriöse Schreiben oder wieder mal abwarten?
> 
> _aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


Ich weiß nicht einerseits bin ich sehr wütend über diesen kleinen Österreicher anderseits haben die mich langsam wirklich soweit das ich bezahle-ich meine ich will mich wegen dem Typ nicht verschulden-anscheinend macht der wirklich Ernst,oder?


----------



## Claudia74 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				A-Rex schrieb:
			
		

> Hab heute auch das schreiben wie Eragon2 erhalten, nur dass bei mir ein sinnvolles Datum eingetragen ist (18.02.2006 um 16:28)!
> 
> Mich würd ja aml interessieren bei allen 3 genannten Schreiben das gleiche Aktenzeichen steht!
> Bei mir steht dort: [......]
> ...


Ich muß zugeben das ich langsam kalte füße bekomme und ich vanillapay jetzt ratenzahlung angeboten habe,da ich mich nicht verschulden möchte wegen diesem Typen.


----------



## stephanie22 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

huhu!

habe heute auch einen brief von einem anwaltsbüro aus münchen bekommen!! bichen was  über 160 euro wollen die nun von mir!!
habe dort sofort angerufen und gesagt dass ich mich nicht selbst angemeldet habe und schon briefe per einschreiben an dvden.de geschickt habe!! aber bei denne erreicht man natürlich nie jemanden und antwort kommt auch keine!!

die frau am telefon sagte mit, ich solle ihr mal den brief zukommen lassen, den ich an dvden.de schickte / das war ein musterbrief v der verbraucherzentrale!) 
mal sehen was es bringt, ich befürchte nämlich NIX!!

lg stephanie:-?


----------



## Eragon2 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hir für alle die noch kein brief von dem anwalt haben die internet address von der kanzlei

w+w.herrmann-wiedenmann.de


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Claudia74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht einerseits bin ich sehr wütend über diesen kleinen Österreicher anderseits haben die mich langsam wirklich soweit das ich bezahle-ich meine ich will mich wegen dem Typ nicht verschulden-anscheinend macht der wirklich Ernst,oder?


Ich würde das mal ganz einfach machen:
wenn ich das bestellt habe, dann würde ich die Rechnung zahlen. Wenn ich nix bestellt habe, dann könnte er mich kreuzweise.


----------



## Ollay (5 Juli 2006)

*Offene Forderung der Share Media*

Hallo habe heut ein brief im briefkasten gehabt von H.&W. Rechtsanwälte! Ja die wollen von mir 163,24€ mit zahlungsschein beiliegend.Ja jetzt stellt sich die frage was tun????Zahlen tue ich nicht  weil habe bis heute noch keine dvd erhalten,das ich mich angemeldet habe ist kein thema ist auf mein mist gewachsen ,aber trotzt ständiger Anrufe und keiner Antwort und ma abgesehn auf mein kündigungsschreiben warte ich heute noch was ich per fax hingeschickt habe.Ja leute jetzt stellt sich die frage was würdet ihr den tun??
gruss Ollay
:roll: :roll:

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## TTausAC (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,
ist es nicht so, dass man ohne erhaltene Leistung (hier ein Päckchen mit DVDs) jederzeit vom Vertrag zurücktreten kann? Bzw. kann man mich überhaupt mit Mahnbescheiden belästigen, wenn ich noch gar keine Leistung erhalten habe?
Gruß
Tommy aus Aachen
p.s. habe auch heute den Anwaltsschrieb bekommen mit 1970 Datum Allerdings mit Providerangaben, die auch stimmen


----------



## Ollay (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ja und was machst du jetzt dagegen gen das schreiben vom anwalt???


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

war heute bei einem meinem Anwalt um mich zu erkundigen, wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. Der hat mir geraten, das zu tun, was ich in "#361" geschrieben habe, nämlich nichts. (siehe auch "#362") Der österreichische Junge will nur Angst verbreiten und so die Leute zwingen, seine "Rechnungen" zu bezahlen. Solange kein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eingegangen ist, muss man nicht reagieren. Ist der Mahnbescheid gekommen, muss man reagieren und Einspruch einlegen. Stimmt das so?


----------



## angel82 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo, habe heut gleich zwei brief im Briefkasten gehabt von H. W.  Rechtsanwälte aus München! Ja die wollen von mir auch 163,24€ bis zum 09.07.2006 haben. Und das besste daran ist ich weiß nicht für was. Die DVD habe ich bis heute noch nicht erhalten. Achja und ich habe am 01.01.1970 um 01:00 Uhr auf der Internetseite w*w.dvden.de einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und das beste daran ist ja in der zeit wahr an mich noch nicht zu Denken :roll: ! !    
Was kann ich nun dagegen tun ??

Gruss angel aus Meissen

_Namen gekürzt modaction _


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich habe, so langsam den Verdacht, da will uns einer verarschen. Man sollte sich mal bei der Anwaltskammer erkundigen, ob es so ein Anwaltsbüro überhaupt gibt!


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Gibt es!


----------



## pasmaster (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Leute Leute: BITTE BITTE lasst euch nicht von den "besonderen" Firmen oder Anwälten etc. verunsichern.
Selbst wenn ihr auf DVDen euch angemeldet habt , dann war euch doch sicher nicht bewußt , das ihr damit ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eingeht,denn geworben wird da mit kostenlos, und über Kosten die auftreten können, wird da nicht beschrieben, ausser in den Agbs, aber das schön versteckt.
Der Verbraucher muß eine entsprechende Willenserklärung geben, das er sich dessen bewusst ist, das ein kostenpflichtiges Abo zustande kommt, da der Verbraucher aufgrund der Aufmachung der Seite davon ausgehen muß , das die Dienstleistung kostenlos ist, ist somit kein Rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen. siehe auch Urteil AG München...

Also schiebt den besonderen Firmen kein Geld in den Rachen, da könnte man dies auch das Klo herunterspülen. Mahnbescheid oder gar Klagen wird es von Seiten von DVDen/VP nicht geben, ist meine pers. Meinung da die meisten besonderen Firmen so verfahren. Wer laut bellt, beißt nicht.


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Leute Leute: BITTE BITTE lasst euch nicht von den "besonderen" Firmen oder Anwälten etc. verunsichern.
> Selbst wenn ihr auf DVDen euch angemeldet habt , dann war euch doch sicher nicht bewußt , das ihr damit ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eingeht,denn geworben wird da mit kostenlos, und über Kosten die auftreten können, wird da nicht beschrieben, ausser in den Agbs, aber das schön versteckt.
> Der Verbraucher muß eine entsprechende Willenserklärung geben, das er sich dessen bewusst ist, das ein kostenpflichtiges Abo zustande kommt, da der Verbraucher aufgrund der Aufmachung der Seite davon ausgehen muß , das die Dienstleistung kostenlos ist, ist somit kein Rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen. siehe auch Urteil AG München...
> 
> Also schiebt den besonderen Firmen kein Geld in den Rachen, da könnte man dies auch das Klo herunterspülen. Mahnbescheid oder gar Klagen wird es von Seiten von DVDen/VP nicht geben, ist meine pers. Meinung da die meisten besonderen Firmen so verfahren. Wer laut bellt, beißt nicht.


Danke, das beruhigt mich sehr, denn ich habe heute morgen von meinem Anwalt die gleiche Antwort erhalten.


----------



## A-Rex (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also dann in unserem Fall erstmal einfach die Schnauze halten, oder wass 

Oder ist es Besser einen Hinweis auf das Urteil an die Kanzlei zu senden?


----------



## Maat (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallöchen zusammen,

so bei mir gab es heute auch das Schreiben vom RA. -natürlich mit falschem Datum.
Werde weiterhin nichts tun. 

Man könnte jetzt gegen DVDen klagen, dass die behaupten ich hätte am 1. Januar 1970 bei Share Media was abgeschlossen. Hmmmmmm :-p  Mit -15 Jahren ist man noch nicht mal rechtsfähig :-p :-p :-p 
Und der Geschäftsführer ist da auch noch nicht mal auffe Welt gekommen

Also vergessen und unbeschwert weiterleben...


----------



## conair2004 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich glaube langsam, dass DVDen bis zum Gericht geht. Es wurde die ganze Zeit im Forum geredet, dass niemeand Post vom Anwalt kriegt o.ä. Mittlerweile haben die also schon ein Anwaltsbüro eingeschaltet, dann werden die bestimmt auch bis vors Gericht gehen.


----------



## Wembley (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube langsam, dass DVDen bis zum Gericht geht. Es wurde die ganze Zeit im Forum geredet, dass niemeand Post vom Anwalt kriegt o.ä. Mittlerweile haben die also schon ein Anwaltsbüro eingeschaltet, dann werden die bestimmt auch bis vors Gericht gehen.


Viele dieser hier behandelten Anbieter haben Briefe von Anwälten verschicken lassen, trotzdem ging keiner vor Gericht. Aber manche "Kunden" lassen sich leider schon davon beeindrucken, wenn irgendein Anwaltstitel auf dem Briefkopf steht. 
Auf den Inhalt kommt es an und nicht auf die Verpackung. Das sollte man eigentlich schon sehr früh lernen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> conair2004 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war heute bei meinem Anwalt und habe ihm die Schreiben von DVDen gezeigt. Er hat nur gelächelt und mir den Rat gegeben, weiterhin nichts zu tun, denn die müssen beweisen, das die Rechnung zu recht ausgestellt worden ist. Und da habe ich, in meinem speziellen Fall, erhebliche Zweifel, das sie das können. (siehe #381)


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube langsam, dass DVDen bis zum Gericht geht.


Das steht zwar in dem Brief drin, dürfte aber *sehr unwahrscheinlich* sein. Außerdem, wer ist den DVDen? Ein österreichischer "Jungunternehmer", der seine offene Forderung an die Vanilla Verlag GmbH zum Einzug gegeben hat. Die Vanilla wiederum beschäftigt nun (nach erfolglosem Einzugsversuch) ihre Münchener Hausanwälte aus der Nußbaumstr. Ob die Anwälte allerdings wissen, wofür sie ihren Namen hergeben, wage ich arg zu bezweifeln. Bezweifelt werden kann auch, dass nach so langer Zeit es überhaupt möglich ist, den Vertragschluss ordentlich, lückenlos und gerichtsfest zu beweisen.

Doch bis es soweit kommt, kommt erstmal der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid und genau das ist das, was die Anwälte androhen, mehr nicht! Doch der wiederum ist kein empfindliches Übel - wer sich seiner Sache sicher ist, widerspricht einfach durch Häckchensetzen an der richtigen Stelle und hat fertig. Erst danach obliegt es den Münchenern ein Gericht mit der Klärung einzuschalten aber wie gesagt, das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich! Die auf diesem Weg entstehenden Kosten tragen bis dahin übrigens die Forderungssteller.


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Entschuldigung #354


----------



## Wembley (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wird wieder einmal Zeit auf DEN Link zu verweisen, der Informationen über Abos und Verträge im Internet im allgemeinen zum Inhalt hat:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Da steht unter anderem, was das Widerrufsrecht betrifft:

_Bei im Internet geschlossenen Verträgen steht Verbrauchern regelmäßig ein Widerrufsrecht nach  312d Abs. 1 i.V.m. § 355 BGB zu.

Der Widerruf kann innerhalb einer Widerrufsfrist von 14 Tagen in Textform (Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder durch Rücksendung der Ware erklärt werden. Dabei genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung (§ 355 Abs. 1 BGB). Erfolgt die Widerrufsbelehrung erst nach Vertragsschluss, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist einen Monat. Der Unternehmer muss im Streitfall beweisen, dass und wann die Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt ist.

*Bei Verträgen über die Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist frühestens mit Eingang der Warenlieferung. *In allen anderen Fällen beginnt die Widerrufsfrist erst dann, wenn dem Verbraucher alle der nachfolgend aufgelisteten Informationen in klarer und verständlicher Weise in Textform mitgeteilt wurden:
......._

Alles klar, wie das mit den Warenlieferungen ist? Entsiegeln einer etwaigen Lieferung (sofern sie gekommen ist) ist halt nicht unbedingt ratsam, aber sonst.
Es wird aber vorkommen, dass ein Anbieter dies anders sieht. Dazu bleibt zu sagen: Willkommen in der realen Welt. Nur eines sollte man immer im Bewusstsein haben: Kein Anbieter steht über dem Gesetz. Also wichtig ist einmal: Informieren, informieren..... dann weiß man Bescheid und kann ruhiger schlafen.



			
				claudia74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß zugeben das ich langsam kalte füße bekomme und ich vanillapay jetzt ratenzahlung angeboten habe,da ich mich nicht verschulden möchte wegen diesem Typen.


Schön, wie du "funktionierst". Ob dies sarkastisch gemeint ist oder nicht, mögest du bitte selbst herausfinden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> conair2004 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frage: Welches Gericht ist zuständig, das Amtsgericht in München oder das Amtsgericht am Wohnort des Beklagten?


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wenn du mich so fragst, gar keines, da es meiner Meinung nach gar nicht soweit kommen wird - das muss in aller Deutlichkeit immer wieder erwähnt werden, da alles andere hier _unerwünschte Panikmache_ ist.

Ansonsten wäre es das AG, an Wohnsitz des Beklagten. Falls es einen Mahnbescheid geben sollte, dann kommt der ganz woanders her, evtl. aus Coburg.


----------



## conair2004 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wieder einmal Zeit auf DEN Link zu verweisen, der Informationen über Abos und Verträge im Internet im allgemeinen zum Inhalt hat:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Gesetzen ist ja alles schön und gut. Das Problem ist nur, dass das Vanilla und die anderen ohne Anwalt [............]. Und ich werde mir nicht für 200€ einen Anwalt nehmen.

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenkten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mich so fragst, gar keines, da es meiner Meinung nach gar nicht soweit kommen wird - das muss in aller Deutlichkeit immer wieder erwähnt werden, da alles andere hier _unerwünschte Panikmache_ ist.
> 
> Ansonsten wäre es das AG, an Wohnsitz des Beklagten. Falls es einen Mahnbescheid geben sollte, dann kommt der ganz woanders her, evtl. aus Coburg.



Vielen Dank, für die Antwort. Ich möchte hier keine Panik verbreiten, die verbreitet der "österreichische Junge" schon genug.


----------



## Claudia74 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das mal ganz einfach machen:
> wenn ich das bestellt habe, dann würde ich die Rechnung zahlen. Wenn ich nix bestellt habe, dann könnte er mich kreuzweise.


Nicht jeder kann einfach so 108Euro zahlen und diesem [ edit] zahle ich auch wenn ich könnte nichts

_Schimpfwort editiert, modaction _


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Claudia74 schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Claudia, das sehe ich genauso. Ich werde auch nicht zahlen und lasse es darauf ankommen!!!


----------



## stephanie22 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

huhu!!!

wolt euch nur kurz was erzählen!!

vorhin war ich mit meinem kleinen sohn einkaufen, plötzlich spricht mich eine frau von der seite an, erzählt mir da was von einem videoverband bla bla bla...

wollte mir das aufschwatzen, ich bekäme einen katalog, da könnte ich sachen bestelln, ich würde keinen vertrag oder ähnliches eingehen!

hab dann gesagt ich brauch den quatsch nicht! dann sagte sie, es gäbe auch babysachen zu kaufen, viiiiiel billiger im laden!! sie bräuchte nur mal meine bankdaten um sicher zu gehn dass ich auch zahlen kann!!häääää???????

aufpassen!!! die sind in ganz leverkusen unterwegs und quatschen die leute voll!!! 

lg stephanie


----------



## stephanie22 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ach ja, unterschrieben hab ich natürlich nix!!! aber ne dvd hatse mir geschenkt :-D 

bankdaten usw habe ich natürlich auch nicht rausgerückt!!


----------



## Brooke (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das steht zwar in dem Brief drin, dürfte aber *sehr unwahrscheinlich* sein. Außerdem, wer ist den DVDen? Ein österreichischer "Jungunternehmer", der seine offene Forderung an die Vanilla Verlag GmbH zum Einzug gegeben hat. Die Vanilla wiederum beschäftigt nun (nach erfolglosem Einzugsversuch) ihre Münchener Hausanwälte aus der Nußbaumstr. Ob die Anwälte allerdings wissen, wofür sie ihren Namen hergeben, wage ich arg zu bezweifeln. Bezweifelt werden kann auch, dass nach so langer Zeit es überhaupt möglich ist, den Vertragschluss ordentlich, lückenlos und gerichtsfest zu beweisen.
> 
> Doch bis es soweit kommt, kommt erstmal der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid und genau das ist das, was die Anwälte androhen, mehr nicht! Doch der wiederum ist kein empfindliches Übel - wer sich seiner Sache sicher ist, widerspricht einfach durch Häckchensetzen an der richtigen Stelle und hat fertig. Erst danach obliegt es den Münchenern ein Gericht mit der Klärung einzuschalten aber wie gesagt, das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich! Die auf diesem Weg entstehenden Kosten tragen bis dahin übrigens die Forderungssteller.


Die rechtsanwälte h&w. scheinen ja trotzdem seriös zu sein. Das macht mich stutzig.Die internetseite ist aufschlußreich.Zwei von diesen anwälten waren Dozenten in der Fachhochschule in Schmalkalden. Vielleicht raten diese anwälte Share Media ja doch zum Klagen bei gericht. es könnte ja sein das gerade dvden die ersten sind mit einklagen der forderungen bei gericht.


----------



## Wembley (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Die rechtsanwälte h&w. scheinen ja trotzdem seriös zu sein. Das macht mich stutzig.Die internetseite ist aufschlußreich.Zwei von diesen anwälten waren Dozenten in der Fachhochschule in Schmalkalden. Vielleicht raten diese anwälte Share Media ja doch zum Klagen bei gericht. es könnte ja sein das gerade dvden die ersten sind mit einklagen der forderungen bei gericht.


Ganz allgemein gesprochen: Ich würde niemals, die Seriösität einer Person/Firma anhand eines Internetauftritts beurteilen. Ja und was den Werdegang betrifft, irgendwo müssen die ja studiert haben bzw. vorher gearbeitet haben. Nur, was sagt uns das über ihre derzeitigen Tätigkeit? Genau nichts. Weder Positives noch Negatives.
Allgemein bemerkt, ohne mich auch auf diese Herren zu beziehen, die ich nicht kenne und über die ich mir kein Urteil erlauben kann, sei dazu gesagt: Manche Leute machen "interessante Karrieren". 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Die rechtsanwälte h&w. scheinen ja trotzdem seriös zu sein. Das macht mich stutzig.Die internetseite ist aufschlußreich.Zwei von diesen anwälten waren Dozenten in der Fachhochschule in Schmalkalden. Vielleicht raten diese anwälte Share Media ja doch zum Klagen bei gericht. es könnte ja sein das gerade dvden die ersten sind mit einklagen der forderungen bei gericht.


Auffällig ist für mich vor allem eins, dass sich jemand hier frisch anmeldet um  mit dem ersten Posting Unsicherkeit zu schüren ohne  anscheinend selbst betroffen zu sein. Ob die Anwälte seriös sind oder nicht spielt zunächst mal überhaupt keine Rolle. Anwälte sehen Mandanten, die zahlen, sonst nichts. 
Vor dem Gang zum Gericht kommt erst mal der Mahnbescheid, immer alles der Reihe nach, den hat noch keiner gesehen und für den braucht man noch nicht mal einen Anwalt..

cp


----------



## miller_83 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hey leuts! hab zwar noch keine post vom anwalt, warte aber darauf....

ich werde aber auch nicht zahlen.. und überlegt doch mal: der junge scheint ja nicht allzu dumm zu sein, wenn er so ein projekt auf die beine stellen kann. der denkt sich auch; [.......]

so rechnen die jungs.. selbst die senior affilantes vom affilante-forum denken nicht  das er mit dem geschäftsmodell vor gericht durchkommt..

also, ball flach halten und sich mit den franzosen freuen :-D

_Spekulationen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## miller_83 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				miller_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey leuts! hab zwar noch keine post vom anwalt, warte aber darauf....
> 
> ich werde aber auch nicht zahlen.. und überlegt doch mal: der junge scheint ja nicht allzu dumm zu sein, wenn er so ein projekt auf die beine stellen kann. der denkt sich auch; [edit]
> so rechnen die jungs.. selbst die senior affilantes vom affilante-forum denken nicht  das er mit dem geschäftsmodell vor gericht durchkommt..
> ...


hier mal ein zitat vom chief-affiliante der schon etwas länger dabei ist:

[......] Zitat ende

_Fremdes Zitat aus einem anderen Forum wegen rechtlicher Bedenken  gelöscht. Abgesehen davon, sind definitive Feststellungen immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Auch wenn es viele Indizien gibt, die darauf hinweisen. MOD/BR_


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				miller_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey leuts! hab zwar noch keine post vom anwalt, warte aber darauf....
> 
> ich werde aber auch nicht zahlen.. und überlegt doch mal: der junge scheint ja nicht allzu dumm zu sein, wenn er so ein projekt auf die beine stellen kann. [edit]
> so rechnen die jungs.. selbst die senior affilantes vom affilante-forum denken nicht  das er mit dem geschäftsmodell vor gericht durchkommt..
> ...



Guten Abend,

ich werde auch nicht zahlen. Aber Deine Rechnung könnte hinkommen, weil der Junge mit der Angst und dem Unwissen der Leute rechnet.
"Mein Gott! Eine Rechnung und er droht mit dem Gericht. ich weiss zwar nicht, ob ich das bestellt habe, aber ich bezahle trotzdem, denn die werden schon nicht ohne Grund eine Rechnung schicken!", so denken sicher viele, die eine Rechnung erhalten.


----------



## miller_83 (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

wieviel wird in diesem forum eigentlich zitiert?!?! ich hab doch nur ne simple rechnung aufgestell???:wall:


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Milller 83,

 lieber schlecht geklaut, als gut selbst erfunden.


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Warum habt Ihr die Rechnung rausgenommern, da war meines Erachtens nichts schlimmes dran?


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Guten Abend,

habe auf der Seite der afis interessantes Zitat gefunden. Wer Interesse daran hat, kann sich bei mir privat melden.


----------



## pcseven (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe heute post von deren anwalt aus müchen bekommen, ich frage mich nur woher die überhaupt meine adresse haben. ich habe mich nie bei dehnen angemeldet die seite kenne ich erst seitdem die mir die rechnung über 108 euro per post schickten. mails hab ich noch nie von dehnen bekommen. ich denke der nette herr aus östereich arbeitet mittlerweile nicht nur mit seiner website sondern [.........]. dvd´s habe auch nie bekommen.

ich überlege ob ich nicht mal zur polizei gehe.

gruß pcseven
_
Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## campino (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo zusammen,

ich streite mich jetzt seit einigen Monaten mit DVDen rum...  Inzwischen habe ich heute Post vom Anwalt bekommen - natürlich habe ich zu zahlen, da ich mich laut Anwalt am >>>  1. Januar 1970  um 01.00 Uhr  <<<  als Besteller eingetragen habe !!!

Ich bin es jedenfalls jetzt leid. Mein Antwortschreiben an den Anwalt könnt Ihr unter    [...]  nachlesen und, falls Ihr wollt, für Euch wichtige Passagen zur Nutzung herauskopieren.

Wer sich mir anschliessen möchte, wenn ich das Ganze veröffentliche, soll mir einfach über den "Kontakt" bzw. "email" eine Nachricht schicken.

_[Werbung für eine eigene, werbelastige Seite entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				pcseven schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute post von deren anwalt aus müchen bekommen, ich frage mich nur woher die überhaupt meine adresse haben.


Na daher: 


			
				pcseven schrieb:
			
		

> ...seitdem die mir die rechnung über 108 euro per post schickten.


Irgendwer hat [edit]  Daten zur Anmeldung genutzt [edit] 
Auch bei Inkassodiensten und Rechtsanwälten ist der wirtschaftliche Gedanke die Wurzel des Tuns. Niemand will unnötige Kosten verursachen, auf denen er letztendlich dann doch sitzen bleibt. Im Fall DVDen / Vanilla ist dabei noch nicht einmal klar, wer eigentlich nun der Inhaber der Forderung ist und wessen Zeche nun beigetrieben werden soll. In der Regel ist bei so einer Konstellation jedoch der Auftraggeber, also der Mandant des Inkasso, derjenige, der in der Verantwortung steht und den Nachweis über einen ordentlichen Vertragsschluss zu erbringen hat. Die Kosten dafür hat er zu vertreten.
Ein Inkassodienst an sich (ob Rechtsanwälte oder eine berechtigte Firma) ist zwar für Betroffene oft unbequem aber ein durchaus brauchbares Instrument zur Beitreibung offener Forderungen seiner Auftraggeber - mehr nicht! Klappern gehört auch hier zum Handwerk!

_rechtlich bedenkliche Passagen editiert , modaction _


----------



## Eragon2 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hab jetzt mal den anwalt angerufen und der sagte mir das ich zur zeit noch nichts machen soll da er nicht glaubt das die vor gericht gehen den erstens werben sie auf der anmelde seite ganz groß mit Kostenlos und somit ist egal was  ind den AGB steht . Und zweitens hab ich bis jetzt noch keine DVD bekommen und kann deshalb selbst jetzt noch kündigen. Drittens sagte der Anwalt müsste dvden da sie als Gewerbliche firma angemeldet sind die hälfte der Gerichtskosten vorausbezahlen und das würde die mehr geld kosten .


----------



## Beer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Habt ihr schon mal dran gedacht das dieser junge Österreicher auch hier im Forum unterwegs sein könnte und immer wüßte was mit uns so los ist?
Was ist eigentlich mit einer Anzeige und Sammelklage gegen diese Unternehmen?
Nur falls es vors Gericht geht oder so. Und immer schön ruhig bleiben und nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Beer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich mit....  Sammelklage gegen diese Unternehmen?


Sammelklage  gibt es nicht in Deutschland

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Beer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

was war mit der telekom aktie, da gabs ne sammelklage


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Informier dich richtig und lies vor allem genau, bevor du weiter solchen Unfug verbreitest.
Das Thema ist hier bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut worden. Um nicht jedesmal denselben Sermon abzuspulen 
haben wir den Grundsatzthread am 01.03.2003 eingerichtet. Es steht dir frei im Rechtsforum darüber 
wieder mal  eine ebenso alte wie überflüssige Diskussion loszutreten.

Weitere  Postings in dieser Richtung werden abgetrennt und dorthin verschoben

PS: Jornalisten sind in aller Regel keine  Juristen und verbreiten oft genug auch diesen Unfug


----------



## Beer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Entschuldigung, auch im Namen meiner Eltern.:wall:


----------



## Patti123 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hab ne Email von dem Rechtsanwalt bekommen, kann mir das alles mal jemand Übersetzen? Danke

"Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

wir werden diese Akte schließen und den Vorgang ggf. an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiterleiten.

Denn wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie mit 16 Jahren die notwendige Einsichtsfähigkeit für die von Ihnen getätigten Rechtsgeschäfte haben. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

....
Rechtsanwalt"

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Persönliche  Einschätzung: Die Spirale  des Drucks wird  erhöht. Drohungen dieser Art sind geschäftsunüblich 

cp


----------



## Patti123 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Was heißt denn jez dieses Akte schließen?


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn jez dieses Akte schließen?


nichts  was relevant wäre


----------



## Eragon2 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Die frage ist jetzt langsam mal wehr das alles bezahlt den die anwälte werden die ganzen briefe nicht umsonst verschicken also müssen sich immer noch genug leute anmelden und bezahlen sonst würde er doch verlust machen


----------



## Gerri (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo habe auch scherereien mit DVDen. Habe den Thread hier aufmerksam verfolgt. Und nicht gezahlt. Heute kam ein Breif von einem Anwalt H&W. 

Erster Satz lautet. 

Sie haben am 01.01.1970 um 01:00 Uhr ... 

Jetzt habe ich gelesen das andere hier den Selben schrieb haben mit dme selben fehler. Was soll ich davon halten. Auf meine telefonische nachfrage kam ein lapidares "ist n Druckfehler." Werde auf jeden Fall nicht zahlen [edit] :bang: :bang: :bang: . 

MfG Stefan 

Was haben andere getan als dieser Brief kam. 
Achso ich habe nie dort etwas gemacht. Mich auch nie angemeldet. Ich kenne die Seite nur von deren erster Rechnung per mail. Da hatten sie auch noch nicht meine adresse die haben sie erst später herausbekommen.

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ne Email von dem Rechtsanwalt bekommen,
> Rechtsanwalt"



in welcher Stadt soll denn dieser RA sitzen?


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo und Guten Tag, 

Ich habe auf der Seite der afis ein interessantes Zitat zu "DVDen.de" gefunden. Ist überhaupt sehr interessant, was man da so über den Jungen aus Traun liest. Der ist nicht wirklich beliebt, aber lest mal selber nach. w*w.afilliate.de/forum/ftopic8468-0-asc-45.html


----------



## Maat (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich habe auf der Seite der afis ein interessantes Zitat zu "DVDen.de" gefunden. Ist überhaupt sehr interessant, was man da so über den Jungen aus Traun liest. Der ist nicht wirklich beliebt, aber lest mal selber nach. w*w.afilliate.de/forum/ftopic8468-0-asc-45.html



Seite funktioniert nicht (* ersetzt)


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic8468-0-asc-45.html

Jetzt funktioniert er. Habe es ausprobiert.


----------



## Patti123 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

An den Captain, sieh doch auf der HP von H&W nach. Der is da mit Bild abgebildet, aber ich meine warum schreiben die "Wir werden diese Akte schließen" heißt das das jez endlich schluss damit ist?

Gruß


----------



## JaNiNe20 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo!

Mein kleiner 16 jähriger Bruder ist auch drauf reingefallen. Wir haben auch einen Brief hingeschrieben, dass mein Bruder nicht 18 Jahre alt ist und der Vertrag somit sowieso ungültig - keine Reaktion. Nichtmal die Drohung wegen Betruges. Jedenfalls zahlen wir sicherlich nicht. Heute ist auch so ein Brief gekommen mit dem 1.1.1970 Datum :-D 
Soetwas 
....
_(Nicht belegbare Mutmassung entfernt/Juri)
_
LG
Janine


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				JaNiNe20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Mein kleiner 16 jähriger Bruder ist auch drauf reingefallen. Wir haben auch einen Brief hingeschrieben, dass mein Bruder nicht 18 Jahre alt ist und der Vertrag somit sowieso ungültig - keine Reaktion. Nichtmal die Drohung wegen Betruges. Jedenfalls zahlen wir sicherlich nicht. Heute ist auch so ein Brief gekommen mit dem 1.1.1970 Datum :-D
> _(Nicht belegbare Mutmassung entfernt/Juri)
> ...



Klick mal auf den link oben, das ist sehr interessant, was ich da gefunden habe.


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

An Janine: Beruhigt Dich das?


----------



## JaNiNe20 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich bin ja gar nicht beunruhigt  oder sollte ich?:roll:


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Nein, eigentlich nicht. Ich habe meinem RA, folgende e-mail gezeigt:

Sehr geehrter Herr .....

Sie haben sich am 21.05 auf der Webseite dvden.de

angemeldet und sind zeitgleich mit uns einen

Vertrag eingegangen. Durch das anklicken der Checkbox

(Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen) und dem

anschließenden klicken auf \"Registrieren\", haben Sie

diesen Vertrag digital unterzeichnet.

Dies können wir gerne jederzeit anhand Ihrer IP

Adresse, Ihrem Provider und der Uhrzeit

des Vertragsabschlusses beweisen.

Ein Vertragsaustritt ist ausgeschlossen.

Das Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen nach Vertragsabschluss

ist bereits verstrichen.

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag fristgemäß, um

weitere Kosten durch Inkasso zu meiden.

Ihre Vertragsdaten:

Herr Vorname Name
Strasse
PLZ/Ort
Deutschland
Tel.-Nr.
Geburtsdatum
EMail Adresse
Ihre IP: 
Ihr Provider: 
Vertragsabschluss erfolgte am: 21.05.2006 - 18:24:36

Er hat darüber nur gelächelt, und gesagt, ich soll den Mahnbescheid abwarten, erst dann muss man was unternehmen und dah halte ich mich dran.

_Name und Link editiert. Tipp: Vor dem Abschicken des Postings kann man die Vorschaufunktion nutzen. MOD/BR_


----------



## JaNiNe20 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ja wir sind mittlerweile schon beim rechtsanwald, haben aber auch schon einen brief geschrieben - keine reaktion. was soll ich dann jetzt tun?


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Was sagt denn dein RA, dazu?


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Danke für das Editieren und den Hinweis.


----------



## JaNiNe20 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

nix wir haben keinen mehr, wir haben am anfang einen gefragt der meinte nicht zahlen.


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				JaNiNe20 schrieb:
			
		

> nix wir haben keinen mehr, wir haben am anfang einen gefragt der meinte nicht zahlen.



Genau, das meint meiner auch.


----------



## conair2004 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Meineserachtens ja, denn die Kanzlei brauch ja nur zum Amtsgericht zu gehen und sich den Mahnbescheid geben zu lassen. Es gibt ja sogar ein Partnerprogramm, bei dem man Partner von DVDen werdne kann und pro Auftrag 15(!)€ bekommt. Also kann`s ja so schlecht nicht laufen, sonst wär der schon lange Pleite.


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wichtigste Frage ist doch, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Meineserachtens ja, denn die Kanzlei brauch ja nur zum Amtsgericht zu gehen und sich den Mahnbescheid geben zu lassen. Es gibt ja sogar ein Partnerprogramm, bei dem man Partner von DVDen werdne kann und pro Auftrag 15(!)€ bekommt. Also kann`s ja so schlecht nicht laufen, sonst wär der schon lange Pleite.



Was ist denn daran so schlimm, wenn einer kommt. Sollte einer kommen, was ich nicht glaube, dann legst Du Widerspruch ein und dann kommt es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung, an Deinem Wohnsitz.


----------



## miller_83 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> dann kommt es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung, an Deinem Wohnsitz.



bist du dir da sicher? wenn ja woher weißt du das?


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				miller_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lies mal dich mal durchs Forum.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Lies mal dich mal durchs Forum.


eine sehr   gute Empfehlung :thumb:


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ja, manchmal, bin ich über mich selbst überrascht


----------



## Wembley (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wichtigste Frage ist doch, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Meineserachtens ja, denn die Kanzlei brauch ja nur zum Amtsgericht zu gehen und sich den Mahnbescheid geben zu lassen.


 Was macht dich denn so sicher? Seit ca. einem halben Jahr schießen diese Abo-Seiten wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Mahnbescheide? Da schaut es schlecht aus. Dvden.de? Da ist uns bisher nichts bekannt. Das Programm gibt es allerdings schon seit ca. 5 Monaten.


			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja sogar ein Partnerprogramm, bei dem man Partner von DVDen werdne kann und pro Auftrag 15(!)€ bekommt. Also kann`s ja so schlecht nicht laufen, sonst wär der schon lange Pleite.


 Fast alle dieser Abo-Seiten laufen bzw. liefen über Partnerprogramme. Nur bei relativ vielen von ihnen warten die Bewerber auf ihr Geld. Wie es derzeit bei dvden.de aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Da kann ich keine Aussage treffen. 
Manche dieser Bewerber sind aber eine eigene Spezies. Obwohl sie bei Anbieter X schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, rennen die sofort zu Anbieter Y, obwohl dieser oft auch nicht Vertrauen erweckend wirkt. Um dann wieder kein Geld zu bekommen. Warum das so ist? Für uns schwer verständlich. Wie gesagt, eine eigene Spezies. Dies nur als allgemeine Hintergrundinfo Abo-Seiten betreffend ohne einen Bezug zu dvden.de herzustellen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> conair2004 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf: www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic8468-0-asc-45.html


----------



## Wembley (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@Strandhafer
Ich kenne den Link. Nur sind die dort geschriebenen Postings teilweise schon ein paar Monate alt. Daher bin ich vorsichtig, irgendwelche Schlussfolgerungen über die jetzige Situation zu ziehen. Ich könnte nur Spekulationen anstellen, die womöglich falsch wären. Und das will ich wirklich nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Strandhafer (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> @Strandhafer
> Ich kenne den Link. Nur sind die dort geschriebenen Postings teilweise schon ein paar Monate alt. Daher bin ich vorsichtig, irgendwelche Schlussfolgerungen über die jetzige Situation zu ziehen. Ich könnte nur Spekulationen anstellen, die womöglich falsch wären. Und das will ich wirklich nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley



@ Wembley

Da hast Du Recht, zur Info ist das aber gar nicht mal schlecht. Ich habe jetzt seit 2 Wochen von dem Österreicher nichts gehört.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne den Link. Nur sind die dort geschriebenen Postings teilweise schon ein paar Monate alt.


Stimmt, das war im April. Die statistischen Klicks sind seit dem auch rapid zurück gegangen - ob es heute überhaupt noch welche gibt, kann man mit Abstrichen arg bezweifeln.



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Die wichtigste Frage ist doch, ob ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.


Wieso das denn? der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid ist eigentlich nur eine formelle Aufforderung, ohne Begründung Stellung zu beziehen. Widerspricht man dem nicht, ist einem nicht zu helfen - setzt man jedoch an der richtigen Stelle ein Zeichen und schickt das Formular innert 2 Wochen zurück, dann ist der Forderungssteller am Zug. Blöd nur, dass das so wenig Leute wissen.



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann`s ja so schlecht nicht laufen, sonst wär der schon lange Pleite.


...wer sagt eigentlich, dass dem längst nicht so ist? Was ist mit den österreichischen Behörden, dem Finanzamt z. B.? Hier, bei diesem Thema gibt es noch viele unbekannte Komponenten, die hier nicht erörtert werden können.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber trotzdem auch mal: ...die Vanilla bemüht sich um die Ausstände und wer ist denn nun wirklich der Inhaber der Forderung?


----------



## Patti123 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Eine Frage, was heißt das? Bin bei den juristischen Formulierungen nicht so gut...

"Denn wir gehen davon aus, dass Sie mit 16 Jahren die notwendige Einsichtsfähigkeit für die von Ihnen getätigten Rechtsgeschäfte haben."


Gruß und Danke


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

...das ist Blödfug, da man erst mit 18 in Deutschland als geschäftsfähig gilt. Verträge mit Minderjährigen (im Rahmen des Taschengeldparagraphen) sind nichtig. Wenn einer mit 16 was für 5 € bestellt, könnte das o. K. sein - aber für 80?:gruebel:


----------



## SleepyHollow (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo zusammen,

Hab wie alle anderen das Schreiben von H&W.  bekommen.
Ich habe keine Angst, und ich zahle auch nicht.

[edit]


An alle einen schönen Gruß

_persönliche Daten und einen Satz aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht _


----------



## Teleton (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ist Blödfug, da man erst mit 18 in Deutschland als geschäftsfähig gilt. Verträge mit Minderjährigen (im Rahmen des Taschengeldparagraphen) sind nichtig. Wenn einer mit 16 was für 5 € bestellt, könnte das o. K. sein - aber für 80?:gruebel:


Nöö, nichtmals diese 5 Euro aus Deinem Beispiel sind vom Taschengeldparagraphen gedeckt. Die Leistung des Minderjährigen muss nämlich bereits "bewirkt" im Sinne von §110 BGB sein damit der Vertrag als von Anfang an wirksam gilt. Bewirken i.S.v. §110 meint Erfüllung i.S.v. §362 BGB, also bereits gezahlt. Solange daher noch nicht gezahlt wurde, können die Eltern noch die Genehmigung des Vertrages verweigern, selbst wenn es um einen Betrag geht, der eigentlich im Rahmen des Taschengeldes des Minderjährigen liegt.

Der Satz mit der  Einsichtsfähigkeit wird verständlich wenn man hier nachliest:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129349#post129349


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ahhhh, wieder was dazu gelernt, danke - aber im Ergebnis bleibt sich´s gleich. :-p


----------



## Strandhafer (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				SleepyHollow schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Hab wie alle anderen das Schreiben von H&W.  bekommen.
> Ich habe keine Angst, und ich zahle auch nicht.
> ...


Hallo,

ich habe bisher noch kein Schreiben von H & W erhalten. Wenn es kommt, gebe ich es meinem Anwalt und dann soll der sich mal mit H & W in Verbindung setzen, mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## KingsizeToni (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo mitbetroffene.
die aufforderung der rechtsanwälte h. und w. ist da. sie wollen 118,00 euro fürs abo (welches abo):roll:  und 45,24 euro für ihre tätigkeit.
details: schreiben heute in der post.
           schreiben datiert vom 29.06.2006
           poststempel datiert vom 04.07.2006
nicht nur gottes mühlen mahlen langsam.    ich zitiere wörtlich aus dem schreiben: "sie haben am 01.01.1970 um 1.00 Uhr auf der Internetseite unserer Mandantin........... usw." dieses datum steht tatsächlich da.
ich werde NICHT zahlen und sollte der mahnbescheid kommen widerspruch einlegen.
mfg toni[/COLOR]


----------



## Strandhafer (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo und Guten Abend,

Ich habe so langsam den Verdacht, [.........] Denn ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Anwaltskanzlei über Wochen Schreiben mit immer dem gleichen Fehler versendet und auch die Postgeschichte ist [........], denn ich denke, das eine Anwaltskanzlei, Ihre Schreiben am selben Tag verschickt, an dem sie auch geschrieben worden sind, alleine schon, aus dem Grund, das sie Fristen einhalten müssen! Hat da schon mal jemand angerufen und sich erkundigt?

_Wort und Halbsatz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## conair2004 (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Mich würde mal interessieren, mit wieviel € der Brief der Anwälte frankiert ist.


----------



## Brooke (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ja, habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen.ich weiß aber nicht mehr wer und wo. es soll angeblich ein technischer fehler sein. Sehr komisch. Habe diesen brief auch bekommen. Habe mich entschlossen nicht zu zahlen,nach erster Angst.ich bleibe jetzt stur und lasse es auf mich zu kommen.:-p


----------



## Brooke (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren, mit wieviel € der Brief der Anwälte frankiert ist.


warum?


----------



## conair2004 (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> conair2004 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn der Brief nich per Einschreiben kam bzw. gar nur mit 35cent frankiert ist, kann man ihn ungeöffnet gleich entsorgen. Dann muss nämlich die Kanzlei nachweisen, dass sie den Brief verschickt haben und du ihn erhalten hast.


----------



## Brooke (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Brief nich per Einschreiben kam bzw. gar nur mit 35cent frankiert ist, kann man ihn ungeöffnet gleich entsorgen. Dann muss nämlich die Kanzlei nachweisen, dass sie den Brief verschickt haben und du ihn erhalten hast.


Kam nicht per Einschreiben. keine briefmarke,sondern frankierservice. haben viele Firmen.


----------



## Wembley (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Brief nich per Einschreiben kam bzw. gar nur mit 35cent frankiert ist, kann man ihn ungeöffnet gleich entsorgen. Dann muss nämlich die Kanzlei nachweisen, dass sie den Brief verschickt haben und du ihn erhalten hast.


 Es geht hier darum, ob ein gültiger Vertrag besteht oder nicht. Nur darum. Ich denke, du hast dich hier ausreichend informiert, dass du die Antwort für dich selbst kennst. Die simple Vorstellung, man braucht nichts zu zahlen, wenn man Briefe verschwinden lässt, erinnert an Schüler, die glauben, mit dem Verschwindenlassen von Mitteilungen an die Eltern eventuelles Fehlverhalten ungeschehen machen zu können.



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> es soll angeblich ein technischer fehler sein.


 Der 1.1.1970 ist der Beginn einer "Zeitrechnung". Nämlich der des Betriebssystems Unix, welches in Sekunden dargestellt wird (was man natürlich umrechnen kann). Derweil ist man bei einer Zahl von 1,1irgendwas Milliarden Sekunden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Teleton (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Brief nich per Einschreiben kam bzw. gar nur mit 35cent frankiert ist, kann man ihn ungeöffnet gleich entsorgen. Dann muss nämlich die Kanzlei nachweisen, dass sie den Brief verschickt haben und du ihn erhalten hast.


Dein Ratschlag ist völlig daneben. Die Behauptung einen Brief nicht erhalten zu haben, obwohl er zugegangen ist, könnte in einem Prozess als (versuchter) Prozessbetrug angesehen werden, wenn´s auffliegt. Ich mach mich doch nicht strafbar, nur um der Gegenseite den Zugang von Schreiben etwas zu erschweren. Egal wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass ich erwischt werde.


----------



## conair2004 (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Es verschwinden pro Tag 70000 Briefe bei der Post. So was wichtiges schickt man normalerweise auch per Einschreiben und nicht als normaler Brief.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

du mußt für dich entscheiden, was dir wichtiger ist: Wenn du meinst tricksen zu müssen, 
mußt du auch mit eventuellen Folgen leben. Du kannst aber nicht erwarten, dass deine Strategie hier gutgeheißen wird.


----------



## Strandhafer (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

An Conair: Deine Haltung ist absolut unmöglich. Dadurch begibst Du dich auf deren Niveau. Es ist auch illegal, sich mit illegalen Methoden, gegen andere vermutlich illegale Methoden zu  wehren


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen.ich weiß aber nicht mehr wer und wo. es soll angeblich ein technischer fehler sein. Sehr komisch.


Du meinst meine Vermutung mit dem Datenbankproblem: > HIER <.


----------



## Rudi2 (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,
ich kenne jemanden, der ebenfalls auf senddvd reingefallen ist und nun nach 2 Monaten Ruhe widerum Mahnschreiben via eMail bekommen hat. Pikant an seinem Fall ist jedoch, dass er keine korrekten Angeben gemacht hat (Anschrift, Name). Kann er dafür rechtlich belangt werden? Weil eigentlich spricht dieser Fakt doch dafür, dass nie Interesse an dem Service bestand. Briefverkehr ist somit ja nicht möglich und natürlich kann er auch keine Ware empfangen. Wie ist die Rechtslage in einem solchen Fall?


----------



## Patti123 (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi euch allen,

Ich hab gestern mal bei denen angerufen und ich hatte den herrn M**** drann. Was mir aber vollkommen komisch vorkommt, dass er in zwei von den drei "Fillialen" der Kanzlei ans Telefon ging, und nur im dritten fall die Auszubildene...Sehr merkwürdig, findet ihr nich?

Grüsschen


----------



## Strandhafer (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Guten Morgen,

habe eben (08.07.06) die 1. Mahnung über 118,-- Euro (Rechnung EUR 108,00 + EUR 10,00 Mahngebühr) von Vanilla erhalten, Datum der Mahnung: nicht vorhanden, nur Kontoauszug vom 04.07.2006. Das Datum der Frankierung ist der 05.07.2006. (Zahlungsziel: 18.07.2006)Herr B. ist schneller als bei der Rechnung. Werde diese Mahnung gepflegt ignorieren. Am Montag geht eine Kopie davon an meinen RA.


----------



## Brooke (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Brooke schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Habe noch mal nachgeschaut, es war in einem anderem Forum(gulli.bord). es ging auch um dvden. Man hat in München bei den RAe angerufen. Die dame am Telefon meinte es wäre ein technischer Fehler am computer. Sie konnte aber die richtigen Daten dann sagen: ( Anmeldedatum,usw.). Wahrscheinlich war das BIOS vom Computer kaputt. Was auch immer. Solche Briefe sollte auch eine RAe nicht rausschicken, ziemlich schlampig.:machkaputt:


----------



## Brooke (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi euch allen,
> 
> Ich hab gestern mal bei denen angerufen und ich hatte den herrn M**** drann. Was mir aber vollkommen komisch vorkommt, dass er in zwei von den drei "Fillialen" der Kanzlei ans Telefon ging, und nur im dritten fall die Auszubildene...Sehr merkwürdig, findet ihr nich?
> 
> Grüsschen


 
Hallo, was hat denn der Herr Rechtsanwalt gesagt?


----------



## Strandhafer (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

habe heute erfahren, wie die an meine IP und Provider Nr. gekommen sind, so was kann man kaufen. 

Desweiteren habe ich erfahren, das Herr B. mehrere Büros hat und diese per Skype organisiert. Schaut mal nach: 

lexware.de/Foren/Products/08804/forumShowArticle?id=359 

Das dürfte der Grund sein, warum sich unter der angegebenen Rufnr. niemand meldet.


----------



## King-Enigma (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von DVDen bekommen und wollte fragen wie ich vorgehen soll?
soll ich zur Polizei oder zu einem Ra ?

4 meiner Freunde haben ähnliche Rechnungen bekommen der eine hat eine Rechnung über 150 € bekommen weil er sich an irgendwelchen sms seiten angemeldet hat. und ein anderer meint das is nur abzocke ich hab auf die gehört und werde auch nicht zahlen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				King-Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von DVDen bekommen und wollte fragen wie ich vorgehen soll?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## King-Enigma (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

an dem tag an dem ich angeblich mich angemeldet habe war das Spiel Deuschland vs Polen und an dem TAg kann ich nicht im internet gewesen sein weil ich mit meinem freunden den ganzen tag drausen fußball gespielt hab


----------



## Strandhafer (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich war auch nicht im Internet, ich saß im Auto und habe auch Zeugen dafür. Ich besitze nicht die Fähigkeit, mich zeitgleich an 2 Orten aufzuhalten. Lies mal, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Strandhafer (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				King-Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung von DVDen bekommen und wollte fragen wie ich vorgehen soll?
> soll ich zur Polizei oder zu einem Ra ?
> 
> 4 meiner Freunde haben ähnliche Rechnungen bekommen der eine hat eine Rechnung über 150 € bekommen weil er sich an irgendwelchen sms seiten angemeldet hat. und ein anderer meint das is nur abzocke ich hab auf die gehört und werde auch nicht zahlen



Kam die Rechnung vom Vanilla Verlag oder von DVDen?


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren habe ich erfahren, das Herr B. mehrere Büros hat und diese per Skype organisiert.


Es gibt ein Büro in einem Businesscenter die anderen "Locations" sind wohl bei den Mitarbeitern daheim.


----------



## kleinerpirat (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war auch nicht im Internet, ich saß im Auto und habe auch Zeugen dafür. Ich besitze nicht die Fähigkeit, mich zeitgleich an 2 Orten aufzuhalten. Lies mal, was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe.


 Es gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten für sich Rechtschutz in Anspruch nehmen zu können:
1. [.......]
2. [.......]
3. [.......]

[.......]

_Text wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz und nicht beweisbare Mutmaßungen) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## miller_83 (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

dann hättest du auch gleich den ganzen post löschen können!:wall: 

und ich denke dass es für manche angsthasen ein hilfreicher post gewesen wäre.....


----------



## Strandhafer (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				kleinerpirat schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe Ihn als E-Mail erhalten. Bei Interesse privat melden.


----------



## KingsizeToni (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo allerseits.
einige sollten mit ihren äusserungen etwas vorsichtiger sein. mit sicherheit liest der [...] mit.
mfg toni

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges bei der Polizei erstattet?


----------



## Patti123 (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi,

meinst du das mit der Anwaltskanzlei, ist [..........]?

Gruß

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Nein, nicht die Anwaltskanzlei, diese ganze Geschichte. Ich habe mir die Seite mal genau angesehen, da steht eindeutig "DVD kostenlos" und nichts von einem Abo, das man abschließen muss, um diese DVD zu bekommen. Und schon gar nichts von Euro 9,00 im Monat.


----------



## anonym_surfer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> hat schon mal jemand Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges bei der Polizei erstattet?


Gegen DVDen.de haben meines Wissens nach schon einige Anzeige erstsattet. 
Du solltest mal das ganze Forum durchlesen, da haben einige geschrieben, dass die das machen werden.


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Und, was ist mit Anzeigen gegen Vanilla?


----------



## anonym_surfer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich glaube es wurde auch schon gegen die Vannila-Verlagsgesselschaft mbH Anzeige erstattet.
Meiner Meinung nach, kann man nicht gegen die vorgehen, da die ja nur die Gelder versuchten einzutreiben, bis Bizz denen mal nen Besucht abstattete.


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es wurde auch schon gegen die Vannila-Verlagsgesselschaft mbH Anzeige erstattet.
> Meiner Meinung nach, kann man nicht gegen die vorgehen, da die ja nur die Gelder versuchten einzutreiben, bis Bizz denen mal nen Besucht abstattete.



Die treiben wieder Geld für den [...] Österreicher ein. Ich habe die Rechnung und die 1. Mahnung von denen erhalten, die ich aber auf Anraten meines RA's ignoriere.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## anonym_surfer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Die treiben wieder Geld für den kleinen Österreicher ein. Ich habe die Rechnung und die 1. Mahnung von denen erhalten, die ich aber auf Anraten meines RA's ignoriere.


Die treiben immernoch Geld ein?
Ich habe scho einen Brief von einer neuen Anwaltskanzlei erhalten. Diese Anwaltskanzlei scheint mir aber eher seriös im gegensatz zu Vanilla-Verlag und S. B..

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ist das eine Anwaltskanzlei aus München. Initialalen H und W?


----------



## anonym_surfer (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das eine Anwaltskanzlei aus München. Initialalen H und W?


Ja genau, dass ist die neue Anwaltskanzlei.


----------



## Strandhafer (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich denke, die werden viel zu tun bekommen. Ruf da mal an und erkäre ihnen, was für einen tollen Mandaten sie da an Land gezogen haben. Ich glaube, das beste wäre, wenn hier alle die von dem jungen Österreich vermutlich [...] worden sind, Anzeige erstatten würden. Ich werde morgen im laufe des Tages, Anzeige erstatten! Mir reichts! Mein E-Mail Account ist für ihn geschlossen und die Fa. Vanilla wird weiterhin ignoriert. Ich lasse es jetzt bis zum Mahnbescheid kommen!!!!!

_[Ein Wort entfernt. Das Studium der NUBs wird dringend angeraten. (bh)]_


----------



## King-Enigma (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hi leute ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das irgend einer der ich kennt aus spass meine initialen eingegeben hat weil die haben meine persöhnliche e-mail adresse heraus gefunden was ich im intenet eigentlich nie benutze für mails hab ich nämlich eine andere adresse


----------



## Stalker2002 (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				King-Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das irgend einer der ich kennt aus spass meine initialen eingegeben hat[...]



Dann ist es trotzdem das Problem des Anbieters, rauszukriegen, mit wem die einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben. Das muß dich also nicht wirklich kümmern.

MfG
L.


----------



## Strandhafer (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

mir geht's jetzt viel besser. Ich habe heute morgen, bei der Polizei,  die Herren D. und B. angezeigt. Was die Rechnung und die Mahnung angeht, ändert das natürlich nichts, aber die ignoriere ich eh. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht. 

Meine Nachricht von gestern betreffend: Danke, das Ihr das geändert habt,ich war echt sauer. Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Massi (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Tach zusammen,

also ich bin auch auf die tolle Seite des Österreichers reingefallen und habe am Montag auch die erste Mahnung von Vanilla Pay erhalten.

Ich war bereis letzte Woche beim, Verbraucherschutz. Die Dame dort sagte mir das der Vertrag nichtig ist, da man nicht direkt auf die Kosten aufmerksam gemacht wird, wodurch der Vertrag gegen das Fernverbrauchergesetz verstossen würde.


Desweiteren wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass ich jeder Zeit Widerspruch einlegen kann, solange ich keine Ware erhalten habe.


----------



## Strandhafer (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ja, theoretisch schon, nur nicht bei denen, deshalb habe ich ja die Anzeige gemacht. Ich habe Herr D. auch darüber informiert, das ich Anzeige erstatten werde, wenn dieser "Vertrag" nicht gekündigt wird. Ich war, zu der in der Rechnung angegebenen Zeit nicht mal im Internet.

Wie ich inzwischen herausgefunden habe, kann man die Adressen kaufen. Was Du jetzt denkst, bleibt Dir überlassen.


----------



## Wembley (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Massi schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass ich jeder Zeit Widerspruch einlegen kann, solange ich keine Ware erhalten habe.


Lies dir diese Info über das Widerrufsrecht durch:


> Bei Verträgen über die Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist frühestens mit Eingang der Warenlieferung. In allen anderen Fällen beginnt die Widerrufsfrist erst dann, wenn dem Verbraucher alle der nachfolgend aufgelisteten Informationen in klarer und verständlicher Weise in Textform mitgeteilt wurden:
> 
> * Eine Widerrufsbelehrung (§ 355 Abs. 2 BGB), die
> o deutlich gestaltet ist, sich also durch Farbe, Buchstabengröße, Sperrschrift oder Fettdruck vom restlichen Text in nicht übersehbarer Weise abhebt,
> ...


Die auch sonst hoch interessante Quelle:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Strandhafer (11 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				King-Enigma schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das irgend einer der ich kennt aus spass meine initialen eingegeben hat weil die haben meine persöhnliche e-mail adresse heraus gefunden was ich im intenet eigentlich nie benutze für mails hab ich nämlich eine andere adresse



Hast Du mal bei Preisausschreiben im Internet teilgenommen oder warst Du mal auf bittorrent.to?


----------



## KingsizeToni (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo leutz. vor etwas über 2 wochen war ich bei einem freund und hab ihm die story über dvden erzählt. er ist in meinem beisein auf die seite gegangen um mal zu sehen, wie die aufgebaut ist. heute hat er die abo-bestätigung bekommen. 108,00 euro zahlen. also die übliche prozedur. :wall:  soviel abgebrühtheit ist schon der oberhammer. er war heute nachmittag bei einem ra und will morgen anzeige wegen versuchten betruges machen. ich halte euch in meiner und seiner sache auf dem laufenden.
mfg toni:unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=157121&postcount=470


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dein Kumpel oder du damals Daten bei *DVDen* eingegeben? Wie sonst erklärst du dir, soll nun die Rechnung ins Haus flattern?


----------



## Strandhafer (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=157121&postcount=470
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war noch nie auf dieser Seite und habe trotzdem eine Rechnung bekommen, habe übrigens inzwischen Anzeige gegen den [] Österreicher wegen versuchten Betruges erstattet, und auch gegen Herrn B. Ich habe meinen E-Mail Server inzwischen so eingestellt, das ich E-Mails von diesem Herrn aus Österreich nicht mehr bekommen kann. Mal sehen, was passiert. Bin schon ganz gespannt.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Na ja, dann hat womöglich irgendwer deine Daten missbraucht - passiert öfter als man denken mag. Der KingsizeToni war aber absichtlich auf DVDen.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann hat womöglich irgendwer deine Daten missbraucht...


...dazu zähle ich allgemein auch jene, die direkt an der Verwendung des Projektes partizipieren. Jene könnten z. B. sein: Projektbetreiber selbst und Partnerprogrammnutzer. Also es sind nicht unbedingt immer die bösen Nachbarn des Rechnungsempfängers gemeint oder Idioten, die wahllos fremde Daten aus dem Telefonbuch oder von eBay-Kontakten in Datenfelder reinhacken.


----------



## Strandhafer (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Dann ist ihm, nach meiner Meinung auch nicht zu helfen. Denn ich glaube nicht, das es dann, versuchter Betrug ist, wenn man dieses absichtlich macht. Was meine Fall angeht, glaube ich inzwischen auch, das jemand meine Daten eingegeben hat oder ich gehackt wurde, da ich nicht zur gleichen Zeit an 2 verschiedenen Orten sein kann. Aber, die kriegen keinen Cent von mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warky (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

falls ihr den betreiber von dvden.de mal ärgern wollt
ich habe seine icq nummer etc herrausgefunden
in dem ich mich in diesem partnerprogramm angemeldet habe (was ich natürlich nicht nutzen werde

bin ja selbst auf diesem [ edit ]herreingefalln:wall: 

hier die kontaktdaten die nicht öffentlich sind
Messenger: 

_persönliche Daten  gelöscht siehe  NUB modaction 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php_

also jungs fangt den mal kräftig an zu nerven

ps nebenbei noch ne frage 
habt ihr eigentlich diese  angebliche kostenlose dvd bzw die folgenden erhalten

und was ist passiert seis der fall gewesen das ihr gar nicht bezahlt habt?

mfg warky

_*weitere Aufrufe dieser Art und der Account wird gesperrt modinfo *_


----------



## warky (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ist ok habe verstanden aber ich werde auf andere weise 
andere dazu zu bewegen
diesem kerl die hölle unter dem hintern heis zu machen
in welcher form auch immer


bin sowas von stink sauer auf den typen


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ist verständlich, aber nicht auf/hinter dem Rücken der Betreiber dieses Forums.

ww


----------



## Strandhafer (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				warky schrieb:
			
		

> falls ihr den betreiber von dvden.de mal ärgern wollt
> ich habe seine icq nummer etc herrausgefunden
> in dem ich mich in diesem partnerprogramm angemeldet habe (was ich natürlich nicht nutzen werde
> 
> ...



Natürlich nicht, die gibt es erst, wenn Du bezahlt hast. Der [edit]  Österreicher  weiss schon, was er macht. Ein so großes intellektueles Defizit hat er auch nicht.

Das probiere ich gerade aus, was dann passiert. Ich habe aber in der letzten Zeit merkwürdige Anrufe.

Ich halte Deine Idee mit dem nerven, zwar für gut. Aber ich denke, der bessere Weg ist der Weg über den Anwalt oder die Polizei. Die können auch nerven. Wenn Du Dir mal einige Postings durchliest, siehst Du das hier etliche schon Anzeige erstattet haben, oder es vorhaben. Ich denke mal, das dieses Thema bald zu einem befriedigenden oder guten Abschluß kommen wird.

Just stay cool!


----------



## Strandhafer (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

An die Moderatoren: Werde das editierte Wort ab sofort nicht mehr verwenden, o.k.?


----------



## KingsizeToni (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=157121&postcount=470
> 
> 
> 
> ...



servus.
nun muss ich doch wieder parallel posten. es war so, dass mein kumpel seine daten eigegeben hat in meinem beisein. er hat allerdings den vertragsmodus nicht abgeschlossen. also NICHT virtuell unterschrieben. eine rechnung hat er trotzdem erhalten. das reicht doch um sich so einige gedanken zu machen.
mfg toni


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> ...mein kumpel seine daten eigegeben hat in meinem beisein. er hat allerdings den vertragsmodus nicht abgeschlossen.


Soll das bedeuten, er hatte seine Daten vollständig eingegeben, jedoch nicht den Button zum Absenden des Formulars gedrückt?

Eine Erklärung dafür gibt es, nämlich dann, wenn die Formularfelder mit einem aktiven Script hinterlegt sind und die Daten bereits bei der Tastatureingabe an den Empfänger übermitteln. Ob das hier so gewesen ist, kann nur am Computer  durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen, bestätigt werden.


----------



## Strandhafer (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> KingsizeToni schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde doch bedeuten, das man diesen Verdacht an die zuständigen Behörden weitermelden sollte. Diese Überprüfung kann doch nur von einem Richter angeordnet werden, oder?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

So ein Modus Operandi sollte eigentlich bekannt sein, auch bei den Behörden. Ein Richter hat an dieser Stelle vorerst nichts zu vermelden, solange es keinen Beweis für die tatsächliche Anwendung derartiger Technologien gibt. Außerdem, welcher Richter bitte und welche Behörden? Bedenke, dass das Problem aus Österreich kommt und du in Deutschland sitzt. Selbst bei Erstattung einer Anzeige wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass es den Behörden von Deutschland aus gelingt, Massnahmen im Rechtshilfeverkehr nach Österreich auf den Weg zu bringen. Außerdem geht es hier um Websites und ein Ereignis in der Vergangenheit - das zu analysieren ist für die Behörden nicht gerade einfach. Wie man auch hier immer wieder zu lesen bekommt, scheuen die "Geschädigten" ihre Rechner für eine Auswertung zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ohne derartige Auswertungen durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen gibt es jedoch keinen begründeten Anfangsverdacht, der weitergehende Maßnahmen rechtfertigt.

Meiner Meinung nach bleibt den Betroffenen nur der Weg, sich gegen die Forderung _*zivil*_ zu wehren. Dass das hier eigentlich sehr einfach ist, kommt in diesem Thread bereits hinreichend zum Ausdruck.


----------



## KingsizeToni (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> KingsizeToni schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



servus.
du siehst das genau richtig. er hat den button nicht gedrückt. deine erklärung hab ich in soweit nicht verstanden: an welchem computer kann der sachverständige einsehen, dass es so ist? an meinem? wohl kaum, oder?
schon mal ein dankeschön für die auskunft. 
mfg toni

ps. meine auferlegte zahlungsfrist der rechtsanwälte h. & w. ist am 09.07.2006 abgelaufen. harre der dinge (mahnbescheid) die da kommen. werde natürlich alles weitere posten.


----------



## Wembley (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@KingsizeToni
Ich frage noch einmal sicherheitshalber nach. Dein Freund hat also definitiv

a) NICHT das Häkchen bei "Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen" angeklickt und
b) NICHT auf den Button "Registrieren" geklickt?

Stimmt das so? Oder stimmt nur Punkt a)?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## KingsizeToni (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> @KingsizeToni
> Ich frage noch einmal sicherheitshalber nach. Dein Freund hat also definitiv
> 
> a) NICHT das Häkchen bei "Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen" angeklickt und
> ...



servus.
mit absoluter sicherheit hat er das nicht. ich sass neben ihm. punkt a) und punkt b) stimmen somit 100%ig.
mfg toni


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> deine erklärung hab ich in soweit nicht verstanden: an welchem computer kann der sachverständige einsehen, dass es so ist? an meinem? wohl kaum, oder?


An dem deines Freundes, nirgend anderswo. Allerdings gibt es (wie früher bei den Schurkendialern) auch hier wieder Möglichkeiten, die Spuren unwiederbringlich zu manipulieren.

Die Art und Weise dieses Phishing ist eigentlich bei allen Projekten mit solchen simplen Fenstereingaben möglich - blos ob es auch angewendet wird, ist ohne Einlenken eines Projektbetreibers wohl nie zu erfahren.


----------



## Strandhafer (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

in der neuesten Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "Finanztest" der Stiftung Warentest steht ein Artikel über dvden. Man kann diesen Artikel auch für EUR 0,50 downloaden.

Die Adresse ist www.stiftung-warentest.de. Anschließend bei Suche Share Media Ltd eingeben. Dann kann man sich 3 Zahlungsarten aussuchen. Dort registrieren und dann zurück zur Stiftung Warentest. Anschließend den Download starten.

Morgen läuft die Frist der 1. Mahnung ab. Mal sehen, was passiert.

Seit heute habe ich einen 2. Zeugen, der bestätigen kann, das ich zu der angegebenen Zeit nicht im Internet war und somit auch kein Abo bestellen konnte.


----------



## Maat (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> in der neuesten Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "Finanztest" der Stiftung Warentest steht ein Artikel über dvden. Man kann diesen Artikel auch für EUR 0,50 downloaden.
> 
> ...



Hast du diesen Artikel gelesen oder sonst wer? Steht da was interessantes drinne? Tipps, Erfahrungen etc?


----------



## Strandhafer (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ja, sehr interessant. Sie haben unter anderen auch unseren Freund zu Wort kommen lassen. Aber lies es selbst. Ich glaube nicht, das es hier erlaubt ist, Teile des Artikels zu zitieren. Es gibt den Artikel auch als PDF Datei. Sehr empfehlenswert!!!!


----------



## Wembley (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Zum Thema Auszahlung an die Bewerber von dvden.de gab es eine interessante Diskussion im Zeitraum von Ende Juni bis Anfang Juli.

http://forum.layer-ads.de/viewtopic.php?t=358

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Strandhafer (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich habe gerade den Link genutzt. Es ist wirklich sehr interessant, was man da zu lesen bekommt. So macht man sich wirklich "Freunde".


----------



## Maat (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade den Link genutzt. Es ist wirklich sehr interessant, was man da zu lesen bekommt. So macht man sich wirklich "Freunde".



Hehe ja....


----------



## anonym_surfer (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo zusammen.

Wollte nur fragen, ob jemand einen weiteren Brief oder ähnliches erhalten hat. Gibt es noch keine Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Maat (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Wollte nur fragen, ob jemand einen weiteren Brief oder ähnliches erhalten hat. Gibt es noch keine Neuigkeiten?



Nein derzeit wohl nicht.

Kann es sein das ein gestriger Post (23:50) gelöscht worden ist?
Habe ein  Mail bekommen mit der Benachrichtigung.


----------



## fresh (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ja das scheint so, das war meiner, würd mich mal interessieren warum.


----------



## Maat (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				fresh schrieb:
			
		

> ja das scheint so, das war meiner, würd mich mal interessieren warum.



Hehe, denke mal die Aussage war unsinnig. Finde ich auch so...


----------



## King-Enigma (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi leute,
die Rechnung war von Vanilla Pay und ich werde morgen mit meinem Ra sprechen und werde auch eine Anzeige erstatten.

An dem Tag wo ich angeblich mich auf der seite registriert hab gab es das WM spiel Deutschland gegeb Polen und da war ich mit freunden drausen und hab mit ihnen  fusball gespielt


----------



## Strandhafer (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Leute,

meine Zahlungsfrist für die 1. Mahnung ist verg. Woche Dienstag (18.07.) abgelaufen. Bis heute habe ich die 2. Mahnung nicht erhalten. Mal sehen, ob sie noch kommt.

Gruß 

Strandhafer


----------



## anonym_surfer (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ja bei mir ist es genau der gleiche Fall. Bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.
Ich finde das ziemlich ungewöhlich für ein "richtiges" Anwaltsbüro. Denn die sind meist ziemlich genau und kommen nicht erst eine bis zwei Wochen später. Entweder die haben selber gemerkt, dass das nicht so eine reine Sache ist, oder sonst weiss ich nicht.


----------



## SEP (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das ziemlich ungewöhlich für ein "richtiges" Anwaltsbüro. Denn die sind meist ziemlich genau und kommen nicht erst eine bis zwei Wochen später.


Meinst du?
Gilt das auch für's Massengeschäft?


----------



## anonym_surfer (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ein Anwaltsbüro, also ein richtiges, kein [...], macht bei einem "Massengeschäft" keinen Unterschied.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

...hier sollten wir die Kirche im bayerischen Dorf lassen. Die Anwälte, die hier inkassieren wollen, sind wirklich welche. Doch wie die ihren Job machen, sollte nicht unser Problem hier sein.


----------



## Österreicher (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi Leute!

kenn tjemand von euch die Seite 10dvds.de?

Ich hab heute zum ersten mal von den gehört, aber das erst als ich eine E-Mail
bekam in der sowas in der Art drin stand "Danke, dass Sie ihre Bestellung bestätigt haben, ihre DVDs und die Rechnung für 109€ werden wir Ihnen in den nächsten 4 Wochen zukommen lassen"

ich bin total erschrocken, habe dor weder ein Formular ausgefüllt, noch kenne ich die Seite überhaupt - nebenbei bemerkt würde ich mir als DVD Sammler, der einige hundert DVS besitzt, wohl kaum ein DVD ABo nehmen :wall: 

dennoch weiß ich nicht wie ich darauf reagieren soll, und wo haben die meine Adresse usw. her?

auffällig ist allerdings, dass die Adresse meines Hautwohnsitzes in meinem Studienort aufscheint, eine Adresse die ich nie benutze, vorallem jetzt nicht weil ich als Student Ferien habe, und wieder zu Hause bei meinen Eltern ca. 300km entfernt wohne.


meine Taktik wäre ja einfach alles zu ignorieren und sonst zu meiner Rechtschutzversicherung zu gehen..... was soll ich tun?


lg


Der Österreicher


----------



## Wembley (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Österreicher schrieb:
			
		

> kenn tjemand von euch die Seite 10dvds.de?


 Kannte ich bisher nicht. Aber der Herr, der im Whois-Eintrag steht, ist bekannt. Google spuckt dazu einiges aus. Lobeshymnen sind da eher selten anzutreffen.


			
				Österreicher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heute zum ersten mal von den gehört, aber das erst als ich eine E-Mail
> bekam in der sowas in der Art drin stand "Danke, dass Sie ihre Bestellung bestätigt haben, ihre DVDs und die Rechnung für 109€ werden wir Ihnen in den nächsten 4 Wochen zukommen lassen"
> ich bin total erschrocken, habe dor weder ein Formular ausgefüllt, noch kenne ich die Seite überhaupt - nebenbei bemerkt würde ich mir als DVD Sammler, der einige hundert DVS besitzt, wohl kaum ein DVD ABo nehmen :wall:


 Wenn du nichts bestellt hast, ist die Sache wohl klar. Dann gibt es keinen Vertrag. Fertig. Aus.
Wenn trotzdem eine Ware kommen sollte, dann weißt du sicher, was zu tun ist.
Was das Rücktrittsrecht in Österreich betrifft, kann man auf der Webseite internet4jurists.at folgendes nachlesen: http://www.internet4jurists.at/gesetze/bg_kschg01.htm#%A7_5e..



> *§ 5e.* (1) Der Verbraucher kann von einem im      Fernabsatz geschlossenen Vertrag oder einer im Fernabsatz abgegebenen      Vertragserklärung bis zum Ablauf der in Abs. 2 und 3 genannten Fristen      zurücktreten. Es genügt, wenn die Rücktrittserklärung innerhalb der Frist      abgesendet wird.
> (2) Die Rücktrittsfrist beträgt sieben Werktage, wobei der Samstag nicht      als Werktag zählt. Sie beginnt bei Verträgen über die Lieferung von Waren      mit dem Tag ihres Eingangs beim Verbraucher, bei Verträgen über die      Erbringung von Dienstleistungen mit dem Tag des Vertragsabschlusses.
> (3) Ist der Unternehmer seinen Informationspflichten nach       § 5d Abs. 1 und 2 nicht nachgekommen, so beträgt die Rücktrittsfrist      drei Monate ab den in Abs. 2 genannten Zeitpunkten. Kommt der Unternehmer      seinen Informationspflichten innerhalb dieser Frist nach, so beginnt mit dem      Zeitpunkt der Übermittlung der Informationen durch den Unternehmer die in      Abs. 2 genannte Frist zur Ausübung des Rücktrittsrechts.


 Ich glaube, da dürfte alles klar sein.


			
				Österreicher schrieb:
			
		

> meine Taktik wäre ja einfach alles zu ignorieren und sonst zu meiner Rechtschutzversicherung zu gehen..... was soll ich tun?


 Tipps zum konkreten Handeln dürfen wir wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht geben. 
Aber fassen wir zusammen: Wenn man deinen Angaben folgt, dann hast du keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen und den Vertragsabschluss muss der Anbieter beweisen, nicht der Kunde. Wie soll man denn auch einen Nichtabschluss beweisen? Na, soweit sind wir noch nicht. Ja, und CD hast du auch noch keine bekommen, soweit ich das herauslesen kann. Also, den Schlaf soll dir das nicht rauben.

Noch zum Schluss: Hast du vielleicht sonst irgendwo (zur fraglichen Zeit) deine Daten eingegeben? Gewinnspiel oder so? Nur so als Frage.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sascha (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wenn man sich ein bisschen umsieht in den Foren fällt auf, dass Mails gleichen Inhalts offenbar auch bei anderen Leuten aufgeschlagen sind - die sich nach eigenen Angaben ebenfalls keiner Bestellung bewusst sind. Das Impressum der genannten Seite ist laut Stand von heute unvollständig, da keine UID genannt wird, obwohl sie laut eigenen Angaben vorliegt  (nur böse Menschen würden das online unter wettbewerbszentrale.de melden). Telefonischer Kontakt ist nur über eine hochtarifierte 0900-Nummer möglich. Interessantes Detail: für "Polizei- und Ermittlungsbehörden" wird eine spezielle Mailadresse im Impressum der Seite genannt.


----------



## silke05 (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> hallo mitbetroffene.
> die aufforderung der rechtsanwälte h. und w. ist da. sie wollen 118,00 euro fürs abo (welches abo):roll:  und 45,24 euro für ihre tätigkeit.
> details: schreiben heute in der post.
> schreiben datiert vom 29.06.2006
> ...


Hallo!
Ich habe schon mal hier auf der Seite 8 geschrieben das ich auch wie alle anderen auf diese Sache reingefallen bin.Mitlerweile habe ich die Post vom Anwalt bekommen.Wie ich sehe sind wohl viele anscheind wie ich den angeblichen Vetrag am 1.1.1970 um 1.00Uhr eingegangen.Also ich war da 3 Monate alt.
Echt Lachhaft.Leute macht euch nicht so verrückt!!!
Ich muss zu geben! Ich warte auf Post von denen.Mit ner Tasse Kaffee mach ich die Post auf und kann nur Lachen über so viel mißt.Und dann geht die Post in die Schublade und ich freu mich auf das nächste Schreiben.
Die machen doch so viele Fehler.
Ich kann die nicht ernstnehmen.
Gruß
Silke


----------



## conair2004 (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Man könnte doch eigentlich auchmal zum Gegenschlag ausholen. Denn jeder, der bezahlt hat und keine Ware erhalten hat, kann ein Inkassobüro beauftragen und ggf. einen gerichtlichen Manhbescheid einreichen, vorausgesetzt er ist vom Kaufvertrag zurückgetreten. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie dann der Herr ... reagiert.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php _


----------



## Insider (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Interessantes Detail: für "Polizei- und Ermittlungsbehörden" wird eine spezielle Mailadresse im Impressum der Seite genannt.


Dann sollte den "seriösen Geschäftsleuten" mal jemand verklickern, dass "Polizei- und Ermittlungsbehörden" den Kontaktweg via E-Mail eher nicht wählen. Zumindest in D ist und bleibt das vorerst auch so, da könnte ja jeder kommen! :wall:


----------



## sascha (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Dann sollte den "seriösen Geschäftsleuten" mal jemand verklickern, dass "Polizei- und Ermittlungsbehörden" den Kontaktweg via E-Mail eher nicht wählen.



_Ich_ weiß das schon. Die kommen in der Regel persönlich vorbei, wenn das Geschäftsmodell "passt".  Umso interessanter ist es doch, wenn man schon mal für den Fall der Fälle per spezieller Mailadresse rüstet, oder?


----------



## rene2605 (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi!

Also ich bin leider auch auf diesen "Servicedienstleister" hinein gefallen!

Meines erachtens und durch mein Fachwissen, als Kaufmann, ist dieser Vertrag anfechtbar oder besser gesagt nichtig!

Aus drei Gründen!

1.) Die Internetseite DVDEN.de vertreibt ein Produkt unter falschen Tatatsachen, mit eben der Werbung "sicher Sie sich Ihre gratis DVD".
Es wird mit "graris" beworben, aber ein Abo verkauft, was NIE, außer im Verborgenen genannt wird gewähnt. Dies gilt laut HGB, als Betrug. Somit ist der Vertrag nichtig, da er unter anderen Voraussetzungen abgeschloßen wurde, nähmlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, des Erhalten einer gratis DVD.

2.) Da dort ein Produkt vertrieben wird, gilt die Internetseite, als Angebot!
In einem Angebot müssen Menge, Preis, Erfüllungsort, Gerichtsstand, Zahlungsbedingungen gut erkennbar sein und vorhanden sein!

3.) In den AGB's/Teilnahmebedingungen steht, dass die DVD innerhalb von vier Wochen zugegestellt wird. Da diese zwangsweiße mit dem Abo vertrieben wird, handelt es sich hierum um einen Fixkauf, da dieser gratis Artikel somit bestandteil der Lieferung ist! Wenn in diesem Falle DVDEN.de nicht fristgerecht geliefert hat, sprich binnen vier Wochen, nach Abschluß ist der Vertrag durch den Kunden kündbar! Und somit nichtig.

[.......] Und nicht vergessen dies zu dokumentieren! Falls die dann nicht nach geben, unnachgibig sein und Anwalt einschalten und Anzeige bei der örtlichen Polizei, wegen Betrugs aufgeben!

Bei Fragen oder privaten Erfahrungsaustausch sethe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

[......]

_Mailadresse gelöscht. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. Erfahrungsaustausch bitte via PN (Private Nachrichten). Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## DonJupp (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo,

an alle, die kürzlich eine rechnung von der seite 10dvds.de bekommen haben:

die daten stammen aller vorraussicht nach von _(...)_
es gibt darüber schon einen größeren thread unter:

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=39986&page=1&pp=10

gruß, DonJupp

_Firmenname editiert, da derzeit noch nicht erweisbare Tatsachenbehauptung/Juri_


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				DonJupp schrieb:
			
		

> ...die daten stammen aller vorraussicht nach von_ (...)._.


Evtl., womöglich, vielleicht - sonst noch eine Spekulationsform?



			
				DonJupp schrieb:
			
		

> -> datenschutzverletzung.


Diesen Tatverdacht lese ich immer wieder mal. Wo aber soll dieser Schutz von freien Daten geregelt sein, durch welches Gesetz? Was mMn in Frage käme ist der Versuch eines Betruges. Aber auch hier gilt wieder die die Ansichtssache, dass nicht jede Schwindelei auch bereits ein strafrechtlich zu bewertender Betrug ist.


___________________________________
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=157249&postcount=326 



			
				Sakra schrieb:
			
		

> StA MUC I schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ob die jeweils geltend gemachten Forderungen tatsächlich zivilrechtlich bestehen, gibt es vor den Zivilgerichten zu klären. Die Abwehr von zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## DonJupp (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

die spekulationsform war reine vorsichtsmaßnahme. _(...)_ hat jetzt auf ihrer seite geschrieben, dass sie anzeige gegen 10dvds.de erstattet, wegen datenmissbrauchs. bevor du aber weiter _(...) _sieh dich im oben verlinkten forum um. es gibt stichhaltige beweise.

_Beleidigung und Firmenname entfernt/Juri_


----------



## sascha (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Unser Bericht zum Fall 10dvds.de:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41981
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=375


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				rene2605 schrieb:
			
		

> Meines erachtens und durch mein Fachwissen, als Kaufmann, ist dieser Vertrag anfechtbar oder besser gesagt nichtig!


Anfechtbar mag ja vielleicht noch sein (und Anfechtung führt zur Nichtigkeit) - aber aus sich heraus nichtig?



			
				rene2605 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) Die Internetseite DVDEN.de vertreibt ein Produkt unter falschen Tatatsachen, mit eben der Werbung "sicher Sie sich Ihre gratis DVD".
> Es wird mit "graris" beworben, aber ein Abo verkauft, was NIE, außer im Verborgenen genannt wird gewähnt. Dies gilt laut HGB, als Betrug. Somit ist der Vertrag nichtig, da er unter anderen Voraussetzungen abgeschloßen wurde, nähmlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, des Erhalten einer gratis DVD.


Erstens steht im HGB (Handelsgesetzbuch) nix von Betrug. wenn überhaupt, findet man dazu was im StGB.
und Betrug macht den Vertrag nicht automatisch nichtig, allerdings vielleicht anfechtbar. Eine Handlung des Betrogenen ist schon noch nötig - und zwar fristgebunden.
Wobei möglicherweise wegen der "Tatsachen" überhaupt nix zum Anfechten da ist, nämlich kein Vertrag (2 übereinstimmende Willenerklärungen).



			
				rene2605 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.) Da dort ein Produkt vertrieben wird, gilt die Internetseite, als Angebot!
> In einem Angebot müssen Menge, Preis, Erfüllungsort, Gerichtsstand, Zahlungsbedingungen gut erkennbar sein und vorhanden sein!


Stimmt so nicht.
Du spielst auf die Preisangabeverordnung ab - da steht so etwas drin. Aber das betrifft Gewerbetreibende (hat nix mit "Produkt" zu tun) und ist im Übrigen Wettbewerbsrecht, kein Zivil- oder Strafrecht.
Auch Verträge unter verstoß gegen die PAngV sind meistens erst mal wirksam ...



			
				rene2605 schrieb:
			
		

> 3.) In den AGB's/Teilnahmebedingungen steht, dass die DVD innerhalb von vier Wochen zugegestellt wird. Da diese zwangsweiße mit dem Abo vertrieben wird, handelt es sich hierum um einen Fixkauf, da dieser gratis Artikel somit bestandteil der Lieferung ist! Wenn in diesem Falle DVDEN.de nicht fristgerecht geliefert hat, sprich binnen vier Wochen, nach Abschluß ist der Vertrag durch den Kunden kündbar! Und somit nichtig.


Kündbar = nichtig? Mitnichten. Kündbar geht in die Zukunft, wenn ein Vertrag besteht. Anfechtbar wirkt zurück, wenn ein Vertrag weg soll. Nichtig ist: Niemals ein Vertrag gewesen.
Und das alles hat mit Fixkäufen aber so gar nichts zu tun ...
P.S. hierzu: Gelten die AGB nach deiner Meinung jetzt oder sind die überraschend, nicht einbezogen und somit unwirksam??



			
				rene2605 schrieb:
			
		

> [.......] Und nicht vergessen dies zu dokumentieren!


Was auch immer du hier rechtsberatend vor hattest: Wenn du Schreiben oder Tätigkeiten im Stil der vorherigen Sätze dokumentierst und z.B. einem Gericht vorlegst, wirst du viel Vergnügen ernten.

Vielleicht sollte man doch jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt ...


----------



## fresh (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Erstens steht im HGB (Handelsgesetzbuch) nix von Betrug. wenn überhaupt, findet man dazu was im StGB.
> und Betrug macht den Vertrag nicht automatisch nichtig, allerdings vielleicht anfechtbar. Eine Handlung des Betrogenen ist schon noch nötig - und zwar fristgebunden.
> Wobei möglicherweise wegen der "Tatsachen" überhaupt nix zum Anfechten da ist, nämlich kein Vertrag (2 übereinstimmende Willenerklärungen).





Was verstehst du unter einer Handlung?
Eine Strafanzeige stellen?
Oder eine einfache Kündigung per Einschreiben?


----------



## OneGuest (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Bericht zum Fall 10dvds.de:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41981
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=375


Die Seite ist mittlerweile offline. Kommt nur ein Confixx-Hinweis.


----------



## Beer (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo ich habe heute die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung mit Frist bis zum 01.08.2007 bekommen, diesesmal ist das Schreiben schon ordentlicher ohne die ganze Fehler. Außerdem schreiben sie, dass sie den Fall an ihre Prozessabteilung übergeben haben und weitere erhebliche Kosten auf mich zu kommen werden und das Gerichtliche Verfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird.
Hat sonst noch jemand so einen Brief bekommen, was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Stardust (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Beer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe heute die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung mit ........., was soll ich jetzt machen?



Ablage P und ordentlich lachen


----------



## Eragon2 (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Beer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe heute die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung mit Frist bis zum 01.08.2007 bekommen, diesesmal ist das Schreiben schon ordentlicher ohne die ganze Fehler. Außerdem schreiben sie, dass sie den Fall an ihre Prozessabteilung übergeben haben und weitere erhebliche Kosten auf mich zu kommen werden und das Gerichtliche Verfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird.
> Hat sonst noch jemand so einen Brief bekommen, was soll ich jetzt machen?




Ja den hab ich heute auch wieder erhalten sollte ich darauf jetzt mal antworten oder einfach ignorieren ?


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Beer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe heute die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung mit Frist bis zum 01.08.2007 bekommen, diesesmal ist das Schreiben schon ordentlicher ohne die ganze Fehler. Außerdem schreiben sie, dass sie den Fall an ihre Prozessabteilung übergeben haben und weitere erhebliche Kosten auf mich zu kommen werden und das Gerichtliche Verfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird.
> Hat sonst noch jemand so einen Brief bekommen, was soll ich jetzt machen?



Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine 2. Mahnung erhalten. Wieviel Zeit lag zwischen Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist und der 2. Mahnung?


----------



## Maat (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallöchen,

ich habe auch heute das schreiben erhalten; Werde auch nix weiter unternehmen. Für mich macht das schreiben zwar einen seriösen Eindruck (besser als das erste Anwaltsschreiben) dennoch mit viel zu viel Druck und Angstgemache. Das Zahldatum ist auch viel zu früh gesetzt - vom 27. bis zum 1. sind es nur wenige Tage. 

Anbei hab ich mal das Schreiben vom Anwalt sowie die Anlage gescannt und auf Webspace geladen.
Einfach auf die Links unten klicken. Habe mit Absicht nicht die -Befehle angewandt - da die Bilder viel zu groß aussahen. :)

[url]http://www.fungamersgermany.de/MAAT/DVDen1.jpg[/url]

[url]http://www.fungamersgermany.de/MAAT/DVDen2.jpg[/url]


----------



## Maat (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine 2. Mahnung erhalten. Wieviel Zeit lag zwischen Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist und der 2. Mahnung?



Ca. ein Monat...


----------



## Stefan-SH (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Moin,Moin!

Ich habe heute auch dieses 2 te Schreiben von h&w bekommen!
"ankündigung der Vollstreckung" Nun hab ich aber Angst*g*:-D 
Hat eigentlich jemals einer ein Schreiben vom Gericht wegen dieser Sache bekommen??
War das erste Schreiben bei euch auch nur so eine schlechte Kopie?(kein Original)
Ziemlich unseriös Oder?
Müssen diese Anwaltsschreiben eigentlich nie Persönlich Unterschrieben werden?
Sieht immer aus wie rein Kopiert( auch beim 2 Brief)

Warten wir mal ab! Bezahlen werde ich natürlich nicht! Wofür auch! 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Online-EVN über meine Internet-Nutzung besorgt, daraus geht eindeutig hervor, das ich NICHT im Internet war.:-p 

Ich warte gelassen ab, und bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Gerri (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@strandhafer 


Wie kann ich das bestätigung bekommen ob ich zu dieser zeit im internet war. wie hast du das gemacht. 

Mfg stefan


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Gerri schrieb:
			
		

> @strandhafer
> 
> 
> Wie kann ich das bestätigung bekommen ob ich zu dieser zeit im internet war. wie hast du das gemacht.
> ...



Bei meiner Telefongesellschaft geht das online. Das beste ist, Du wendest Dich an Deine Telefongesellschaft.


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Gerri schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....aber Achtung - einige Provider speichern bei einer Flatrate gar keine Daten und andere machen die Auskunft kostenpflichtig, Kosten auf denen man i. d. R. sitzen bleibt!


----------



## Eragon2 (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.fungamersgermany.de/MAAT/DVDen2.jpg




Bei mir haben die keine Blätter mehr mit überweisungs bogen gehabt den das ganze wurde auf ne normale seite gedruckt und das was eigentlich in den überweißungs zettel sollte steht jetzt einfach in der luft :vlol:


----------



## Maat (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Eragon2 schrieb:
			
		

> Maat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOL


----------



## Patti123 (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Warum schickt nicht mal jemand die ganze Angelegenheit zur Rechtsanwaltskammer nach München --->http://w*w.rechtsanwaltskammer-muenchen.d*/

Meines erachtens ist das Handel dieser Kanzlei sehr Unseriös wirkend, um es mal ganz vorsichtig zu Formulieren.

Gruß

Patti


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Patti,

wie bist Du an die Internet-Adresse gekommen. Ich hatte selbst schon die Idee, konnte die Adresse, aber leider nicht finden. Allerdings kann das nur jemand machen, der schon Kontakt mit der RA Kanzlei H & W hatte. Ich haber bisher nur die 1. Mahnung von Herrn B. erhalten, die Zahlungsfrist ist allerdings schon am 18.07.2006 abgelaufen. Die 2. Mahnung ist bis heute nicht gekommen.


----------



## Maat (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Patti,
> 
> wie bist Du an die Internet-Adresse gekommen. Ich hatte selbst schon die Idee, konnte die Adresse, aber leider nicht finden. Allerdings kann das nur jemand machen, der schon Kontakt mit der RA Kanzlei H & W hatte. Ich haber bisher nur die 1. Mahnung von Herrn B. erhalten, die Zahlungsfrist ist allerdings schon am 18.07.2006 abgelaufen. Die 2. Mahnung ist bis heute nicht gekommen.



Naja, also ich glaube nicht das man gegen die Briefe, die der RA schreibt, gegen angehen kann. Er vertritt seinen Mandanten ja nur - ob sein Mandant Betrug oder ähnliches macht ist doch irrelevant.


----------



## Patti123 (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Übrigends alle 3 beteiligten dieser Sache haben ICQ oder Skype...


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich auch nicht, das man dagegen was unternehmen kann. Man könnte aber dem RA einen Brief schreiben, in dem man zu der Angelegenheit Stellung nimmt und den Sachverhalt aus seiner Sicht schildert.

Meine 1. Reaktion darauf wäre so, nur würde ich den Brief vor dem abschicken  meinem RA vorlegen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, also ich glaube nicht das man gegen die Briefe, die der RA schreibt, gegen angehen kann. Er vertritt seinen Mandanten ja nur - ob sein Mandant Betrug oder ähnliches macht ist doch irrelevant.


...nicht ganz. Weiß der Anwalt um eine Betrugsabsicht seines Mandanten, dann besteht der Verdacht der Beihilfe zum Betrug oder gar der Geldwäsche.

Bei den Briefen selbst kann man sehr wohl was unternehmen, nur nicht gegen deren Empfang. Allerdings gilt es zu bedenken, dass es nicht üblich ist, die Rechtmäßigkeit einer bestehenden Forderung durch das Inkasso zu prüfen.


----------



## Maat (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings gilt es zu bedenken, dass es nicht üblich ist, die Rechtmäßigkeit einer bestehenden Forderung durch das Inkasso zu prüfen.



Wie meinst du das genau? Kannst du das anders beschreiben? Verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

....es ist nicht die Aufgabe von Inkassoanwälten die Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung zu prüfen oder vom Mandanten beweisen zu lassen. Das würde im Erstfall erst später ein Gericht tun. Ob das hier ein Ernstfall ist, kann stark bezweifelt werden und genau deshalb fehlt es diesen Inkassoversuchen hier mMn an Ernsthaftigkeit.


----------



## Maat (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....es ist nicht die Aufgabe von Inkassoanwälten die Rechtmäßigkeit einer Forderung zu prüfen oder vom Mandanten beweisen zu lassen. Das würde im Erstfall erst später ein Gericht tun. Ob das hier ein Ernstfall ist, kann stark bezweifelt werden und genau deshalb fehlt es diesen Inkassoversuchen hier mMn an Ernsthaftigkeit.



achso... ja


----------



## incognitox (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Leute,

so, auch ich habe heute das 2. Anwaltschreiben bekommen. Nach Durchsicht von amüsanten Rechtschreibfehlern und auch das ich mit Herr (Vorname) angeredet werde lässt schon drauf schließen, daß es ein Kettenbrief ist, und zwar einer, der wie bei anderen auch schon am SAMSTAG, den 22.07.2006 geschrieben wurde, aber erst am 26.07.2006 zur Post ging, finde ich die Zahlungsfrist bis zum 01.08.2006 ganz schön knapp.  
Darüber hinaus, hatte ich bereits nach dem ersten Schreiben des Anwaltbüros mal Rücksprache mit der Verbraucherzentrale NRW gehalten. Dort wurde mir geraten keinesfalls zu zahlen, da auch der Verbraucherzentrale diese Seite wohl bekannt ist, und dort auch schon interne Ermittlungen laufen. Die Post des Anwalts soll ich abwarten, bis der Mahnbescheid kommt, und diesem dann widersprechen. Und erst dann kann es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommen. Und da bin ich mal gespannt, was passiert, denn wenn sich das Gericht erstmal mit dieser Seite befassen wird, wird es schnell feststellen, wie undurchsichtig die Seite "zumindest" im Februar noch war. Als man mit "gratis" quasi [......] wurde.
Hier kann euch keiner konkrete Hinweise dazu geben was ihr im einzelnen tun sollt, [....].:scherzkeks: 
Und sollte kein Mahnbescheid bei mir eingehen, weiß ich, daß das alles nur "Show" war, und dann gehe ich zum "Gegenangriff" über, damit die keine weiteren Leute mehr [......] können.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.
Inco

_Drei Editierungen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken. MOD/BR_


----------



## Strandhafer (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> Und da bin ich mal gespannt, was passiert, denn wenn sich das Gericht erstmal mit dieser Seite befassen wird, wird es schnell feststellen, wie undurchsichtig die Seite "zumindest" im Februar noch war. Als man mit "gratis" quasi [......] wurde.



Es hat sich nichts geändert. Sie ist immer noch undurchsichtig.


----------



## KingsizeToni (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo leute.
melde mich mal wieder zum thema. habe heute (28.07.06) die nachricht der rechtsanwälte h&w erhalten, dass meine forderungsakte bei der prozessabteilung liegt und dort das gerichtliche verfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird.:cry: . trotzdem mir an einer gütlichen beilegung nichts liegt (zitat), gibt man mir letztmalig die gelegenheit bis zum 01.08.06 die summe von euro 163,24 zu zahlen. da kann ich nur sagen: sehr entgegenkommend! 
chronologie: datum des schreibens: 22.07.06
                              poststempel: 26.07.06  
                             erhalten(s.o.) 28.07.06 

diese woche musste ich einen ra wegen eines verkehrsunfalles konsultieren      
und habe ihn bei dieser gelegenheit kurz über die hier anliegende sache befragt. 
nicht allzusehr verwundert war ich, dass er gegen diese gesellschaft schon 
zwei klienten vertritt. er ist der gleichen meinung wie der verbraucherschutz   
in meiner stadt. NICHT zahlen, auf den mahnbescheid warten und sofort einspruch erheben! genau das hatte und habe ich vor. 
wenn er denn nun kommt, der mahnbescheid, bin ich pünktlich mit infos wieder da. rate jedem :sun:  cool bleiben!
mfg toni

@ jörg: zur gefälligen kenntnisname. viel spass an der see.


----------



## Maat (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute.
> melde mich mal wieder zum thema. habe heute (28.07.06) die nachricht der rechtsanwälte h&w erhalten, dass meine forderungsakte bei der prozessabteilung liegt und dort das gerichtliche verfahren gegen mich eingeleitet wird.:cry: . trotzdem mir an einer gütlichen beilegung nichts liegt (zitat), gibt man mir letztmalig die gelegenheit bis zum 01.08.06 die summe von euro 163,24 zu zahlen. da kann ich nur sagen: sehr entgegenkommend!
> chronologie: datum des schreibens: 22.07.06
> poststempel: 26.07.06
> ...



Hab ich mir irgendwie gedacht.... :-p 
Denke mal da kommt gar kein Bescheid.
Was würde eigentlich rein rechtlich passieren wenn man den Mahnbescheid nicht widerspricht bzw. das vergisst oder watt auch immer?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Was würde eigentlich rein rechtlich passieren wenn man den Mahnbescheid nicht widerspricht bzw. das vergisst oder watt auch immer?


Das wäre mehr als fatal, dann hat der Gegner einen Titel, ohne Rücksicht auf Rechtmäßigkeit. 

cp


----------



## KingsizeToni (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

huhu.

da hat unser captain absolut recht. wenn du dann nicht zahlst, wird die summe von deinem gehalt gepfänded, oder es kommt der gerichtsvollzieher.
mfg toni


----------



## Brooke (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo alle miteinander!
war bis jetzt im urlaub und habe nun den Brief der Rechtsanwälte bekommen mit der Drohung der Zwagsvollstreckung. Ich will nächste Woche noch mal zur verbraucherzentrale. Ich hoffe es bringt was.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> war bis jetzt im urlaub und habe nun den Brief der Rechtsanwälte bekommen mit der Drohung der Zwagsvollstreckung.


Immer derselbe Unfug, bis zu einer Zwangsvollstreckung ist ein gaaaanz weiter Weg
und den hat noch keiner der besagten Firmen, solange ich hier im Forum lese und mitarbeite beschritten


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit der Drohung der Zwagsvollstreckung.


Davor braucht es aber erst den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Was die dir geschrieben haben ist lediglich ein Hinweis auf evtl. eintretende Folgemaßnahmen.

Kannst du das Schreiben einscannen und hier anonymisiert veröffentlichen?


----------



## Maat (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle miteinander!
> war bis jetzt im urlaub und habe nun den Brief der Rechtsanwälte bekommen mit der Drohung der Zwagsvollstreckung. Ich will nächste Woche noch mal zur verbraucherzentrale. Ich hoffe es bringt was.



Hast du gar keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen den du widerrufen hast?


----------



## Brooke (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo, hier der Brief der Anwälte:

Anhang anzeigen 10765

Als zweites Blatt ist eine Aufschlüsselung der Berträge mit der Ankündigung der Vollstreckung.

Ich hoffe es hilft weiter. 
Mfg


----------



## Brooke (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Brooke schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das war noch kein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, sondern nur eine Drohung auf ein gerichtliches verfahren. die Zwangsvollstreckung kommt nur, wenn man dem Mahnbescheid nicht widerspricht. Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig erläutert.


----------



## sascha (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> hier der Brief der Anwälte



Nette Textbausteine. Hat aber tatsächlich rein garnichts mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu tun, dem tatsächlich binnen zwei Wochen widersprochen werden müsste.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > hier der Brief der Anwälte
> 
> 
> Nette Textbausteine. Hat aber tatsächlich rein garnichts mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu tun, dem tatsächlich binnen zwei Wochen widersprochen werden müsste.


...genau und deshalb auch hier nochmal, rein vorsorglich, der Hinweis zu Informationen um den "echten" gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338.

Bevor der nicht eintrudelt, sind alle Androhungen und Querverweise der "seriösen Geschäftsleute" oder deren eingeschalteten Rechtsvertreter so  nicht haltbar. Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern, die kochen auch nur mit Wasser und wollen lediglich euer bestes, euer Geld!


----------



## Maat (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Maat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, ja das schreiben hab ich auch schon erhalten.... hab ich auch schon hier veröffentlicht....


----------



## incognitox (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Manman, wenn man das hier alles liest, fragt man sich, wie viele auf diese Seite hereingefallen sind :wall: . Gibt es eigentlich hier auch Leute, die dort bezahlt haben, (wahrscheinlich ja, sonst würden die nicht mehr die Kohle haben, Inkassobüros und Rechtsanwälte einzuschalten), und die mal sagen könnten, ob die rechtzeitig ihre DVDs bekommen haben, und um was für welche es sich handelt. Was wollen die eigentlich machen? Ein Mahnverfahren gegen hunderte einleiten? Hat jemand zufällig mal einen Auszug von deren AGBs am Anfang des Jahres gemacht? Weil die ja diese schon hundert mal geändert haben.
LG Inco


----------



## Maat (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand zufällig mal einen Auszug von deren AGBs am Anfang des Jahres gemacht? Weil die ja diese schon hundert mal geändert haben.
> LG Inco




Kann es sein wenn die ihre AGB ändern die ihre Kunden informieren müssen? Oder gelten die AGB die man "akzeptiert" hat.
Wäre ja auch noch lustiger wenn nicht


----------



## fresh (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

es gelten die agb die man akzeptiert, wäre ja noch besser wenn die für einen bestehenden geändert werden könnten.

mfg

fresh


----------



## Wembley (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich hier auch Leute, die dort bezahlt haben,


Dies gilt eigentlich für alle Abos: Leute, die ihre Rechnung schon beglichen haben, posten eher selten hier oder in anderen Foren und wenn, dann stellen sie die Frage, wie sie das Geld wieder zurückholen sollen. Was aber logischerweise mit Sicherheit kein leichtes Unterfangen ist, da nicht unbedingt damit zu rechnen ist, dass die Betreiber das Geld freiwillig rausrücken.


			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> und die mal sagen könnten, ob die rechtzeitig ihre DVDs bekommen haben, und um was für welche es sich handelt.


Auch darüber gibt es nicht sehr viele Informationen. Ab und zu wurde etwas erwähnt, dass eine DVD geschickt wurde (einmal sogar konkret eine, die man für weniger als 10 Euro im Handel bekommt), aber sonst sind die Informationen etwas spärlich. Aber die meisten, die hier posten, haben noch keine Rechnung bezahlt und auch keine DVD geliefert bekommen. Was ja ein nicht uninteressanter Punkt ist. Denn es gilt (Gesetzeslage in Deutschland):

*Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt frühestens mit Lieferung der Ware.* 

Wurde beim Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist Tage, also 14 Tage ab Eingang der ersten Warenlieferung (Achtung: wenn der Verbraucher die DVDs etc. entsiegelt, besteht kein Widerrufsrecht!).
Wird erst nach Vertragsschluss in gesetzeskonformer Weise über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist einen Monat ab der nachträglich erfolgten Widerrufsbelehrung, frühestens aber ein Monat ab Eingang der Ware.
 Wenn überhaupt keine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 6 Monate ab Vertragsschluss. 

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Bei Waren-Abos gelten noch diese Besonderheiten (blaue Schrift anklicken).


			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> Was wollen die eigentlich machen? Ein Mahnverfahren gegen hunderte einleiten?


Bis jetzt ist uns noch kein einziges bekannt geworden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Maat (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn überhaupt keine gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt, beträgt die Widerrufsfrist 6 Monate ab Vertragsschluss.



Was DVDen gemacht hat - mit dem Widerrufsrecht einfach mitten in den Teilnahmebedinungen reinzusetzn - ist das Gesetzeskonform?
Ich habe die AGB's auch nie per E-Mail!!!!(Hatten die damals wohl noch nicht gemacht mit der E-Mail Bestätigugn mit AGB per PDF)

Weißt du auch die richtigen §§ und das Gesetzbuch für das Widerrufsrecht von 6 Monaten wenn es nicht Gesetzeskonform ist? Da wäre mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Wembley (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du auch die richtigen §§ und das Gesetzbuch für das Widerrufsrecht von 6 Monaten wenn es nicht Gesetzeskonform ist? Da wäre mir sehr geholfen.


Lies einfach hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Strandhafer (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Leute,

die Zahlungsfrist der 1. Mahnung ist seit dem 18.07. abgelaufen. Bis Samstag, 29.07. ist noch keine 2.Mahnung gekommen. Ich werde weiter abwarten und NICHT!!! bezahlen. [........]

An Kingsizetoni: Vielen Dank, jröös Kölle und dä Rhing vun mi.

_Satz (Ratschlag) wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*

Aber das ist ja Frechheit ohne ende, auch wenn sein PC angeblich untersucht wird, ich habe am 25.07.2006 immernoch ne email von diesem [ edit]  erhalten...

_ein Wort gelöscht modaction 
Posting aus Nachrichten verschoben, Postings von Betroffenen bitte hier _


----------



## Maat (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

was ist denn das fürn komischer Post über mir  

Werde glaube ich noch mal zur Sicherheit ein Widerruf per Einschreiben - Eigenhändig mit Rückschein losschicken - ich bin noch in der Widerrufsfrist nach 6 Monaten --> keine Gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung. 
So bin ich noch mehr auf der etwas sicheren Seite irgendwann mal beim Gericht (wenn es denn dazu kommt).


----------



## Maat (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hat schon jemand von euch diesen Satz von den Teilnahmebedinungen gelesen? Echt witzig - es ist doch eigentlich eine Frechheit.

8.3. Der Nutzer verpflichtet sich, die Betreiberin schadlos von jeglicher Art von Klagen, Schäden, Verlusten oder Forderungen zu halten, die durch seine Anmeldung und/oder Teilnahme an diesem Service entstehen könnten.


----------



## Maat (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Muss der Post-Service "Eigenhändig" eine Person im Adressfeld voraussetzen oder geht das auch mit "Geschäftsführung" oder ganz und gar ohne Person sprich nur die reine Firmenanschrift.


----------



## Wembley (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn das fürn komischer Post über mir


Dieses Posting betrifft nicht dvden.de sondern 10dvds.de. Damit hat man bisher den Vogel abgeschossen. Näheres dazu hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41981


			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Muss der Post-Service "Eigenhändig" eine Person im Adressfeld voraussetzen oder geht das auch mit "Geschäftsführung" oder ganz und gar ohne Person sprich nur die reine Firmenanschrift


In den AGB steht ja die Anschrift, die der Betreiber selbst angibt, wenn man einen Widerruf schicken will. "Personenzwang" gibt es keinen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Don Pablo (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Maat schrieb:


> hat schon jemand von euch diesen Satz von den Teilnahmebedinungen gelesen? Echt witzig - es ist doch eigentlich eine Frechheit.
> 
> 8.3. Der Nutzer verpflichtet sich, die Betreiberin schadlos von jeglicher Art von Klagen, Schäden, Verlusten oder Forderungen zu halten, die durch seine Anmeldung und/oder Teilnahme an diesem Service entstehen könnten.


Das wär doch wieder ein Punkt für den Verbraucherschutz.
Rechtlich haltbar ist das mit Sicherheit nicht. Dadurch wird ein möglicher Vertrag ME nichtig.


----------



## Strandhafer (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> hat schon jemand von euch diesen Satz von den Teilnahmebedinungen gelesen? Echt witzig - es ist doch eigentlich eine Frechheit.
> 
> 8.3. Der Nutzer verpflichtet sich, die Betreiberin schadlos von jeglicher Art von Klagen, Schäden, Verlusten oder Forderungen zu halten, die durch seine Anmeldung und/oder Teilnahme an diesem Service entstehen könnten.



Ich denke nicht, das dieser Passus, eine gerichtliche Überprüfung überstehen würde. Das heißt doch mit anderen Worten:  Ich kann machen was ich will, verklagen dürft ihr mich nicht.

Ziemlich merkwürdig, wie so vieles bei dieser Firma.


----------



## Wembley (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Maat schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hat schon jemand von euch diesen Satz von den Teilnahmebedinungen gelesen? Echt witzig - es ist doch eigentlich eine Frechheit.
> ...


Meinst du? Nein, so ist es nun doch nicht. Lies dir folgendes Posting von KatzenHai durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=152978#post152978


> *§ 306 BGB - Rechtsfolgen bei Nichteinbeziehung und Unwirksamkeit*
> 
> (1) Sind Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen ganz oder teilweise nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden oder unwirksam, so bleibt der Vertrag im Übrigen wirksam.
> 
> (2) Soweit die Bestimmungen nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden oder unwirksam sind, richtet sich der Inhalt des Vertrags nach den gesetzlichen Vorschriften.


Nein, konzentriert euch bitte auf das, was in diesem Thread eh schon x-Mal geschrieben wurde, bzw. was in den allgemeinen Hinweisen Online-Abos betreffend steht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Strandhafer (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Danke, Wembley. So habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt.:-p


----------



## Don Pablo (1 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Strandhafer schrieb:


> Danke, Wembley. So habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt.


Dem schließe ich mich an.
Danke, dass Du das mit den Links auch für alle anderen nochmal deutlich aufzeigst.


----------



## Brooke (2 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo, ich habe gerade eine Anwaltsberatung bei der verbraucherzentrale klar gemacht für nächste woche. Es kostet 15 Euro. Ich sage dann Bescheid,was es Neues gibt. :-D


----------



## Maat (2 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich habe gerade eine Anwaltsberatung bei der verbraucherzentrale klar gemacht für nächste woche. Es kostet 15 Euro. Ich sage dann Bescheid,was es Neues gibt. :-D



super :-p


----------



## 2610 Steffen (3 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> huhu.
> 
> da hat unser captain absolut recht. wenn du dann nicht zahlst, wird die summe von deinem gehalt gepfänded, oder es kommt der gerichtsvollzieher.
> mfg toni



Hallo an alle im Forum

Ich war lange nicht mehr im Forum, weil ich dachte die Sache hat sich erledigt. Leider ist es nicht so. Ich habe genau den selben Dreck wie die anderen auch bekommen.
( Sie haben die Internetseite am 01.01.1970..........usw.) Da war ich noch in der Schule und Internet gab es in der DDR bestimmt nicht.
Ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen und alles ignorieren was von denen kommt.
*(...) *Eigentlich sehe ich das so, die wollen uns alle nur weich machen.
Nichts wird daraus .. 

Gruß an alle Steffen
_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert/Juri_


----------



## conair2004 (3 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also ich hätte schon vor mehr als 2 Wochen bezahlen müssen. Meine letzte Mahnung ist am 19 abgelaufen. Bis jetzt haben die sich noch nicht gemeldet. Werden die etwa weich?


----------



## Strandhafer (3 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte schon vor mehr als 2 Wochen bezahlen müssen. Meine letzte Mahnung ist am 19 abgelaufen. Bis jetzt haben die sich noch nicht gemeldet. Werden die etwa weich?



Meine 1. Mahnung ist am 18. abgelaufen und ich habe bis heute auch nichts mehr von Herrn D. und Herrn B. gehört. Ich habe beiden am 10.07. mitgeteilt, das ich die Rechnung definitiv nicht bezahlen werde und das sie mich verklagen müssen, wenn sie das Geld haben wollen.

Also, ich kann gut ohne die Beiden. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> ....Herrn D.... Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


Man kann annehmen, gar nicht, denn dieser Herr D. hat sich auf Nachdruck zurück gezogen.


----------



## Maat (3 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie meinst du das? Wurde er verklagt???


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde er verklagt?


...von mir nicht aber ( ... :stumm: ) Das Projekt gibt es derzeit immer noch. Blos frage ich mich, über wen die eingehenden Anmeldungen abgerechnet werden? Macht das der österreichische Initiator selbst? Nervt der per E-Mail oder werden Briefe versandt? "Altkunden", die bislang von der Münchener Vanilla angeschrieben und später von den Anwälten betroffen wurden, kann ich getrost anraten, standhaft zu bleiben, wenn die sich bislang gegen die Forderung gespreizt haben.


----------



## Strandhafer (4 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> "Altkunden", die bislang von der Münchener Vanilla angeschrieben und später von den Anwälten betroffen wurden, kann ich getrost anraten, standhaft zu bleiben, wenn die sich bislang gegen die Forderung gespreizt haben.



Ich habe auch von Vanilla nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Maat (4 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe vor einigen Tagen per Einschreiben - Rückschein einen schriftlichen Widerruf verfasst und auch auf die Parapgraphen verwiesen. Was ich heute per E-Mail erhielt zeigt mal wieder, dass der "Jung-Unternehmer" nichts dazu gelernt hat. Ich werde weiterhin nicht zahlen.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ihr Widerruf für die ID XXXX wurde abgelehnt. Grund dafür ist der nicht fristgemäße Widerruf von 14 Tagen, nach Bestellung des Abonnement.

Sie wurden über das Widerrufsrecht in den Teilnahmebedingungen und per E-Mail belehrt.

Die Ware erhalten Sie gemäß unseren Teilnahmebedingungen nach erfolgreichem Zahlungseingang.

Überweisen Sie den anfallenden Betrag bitte fristgemäß, um weitere Kosten durch Inkasso zu meiden.

PS: Eine Rücküberweisung erfolgt selbstverständlich nicht, jedoch fordern wir Sie hiermit auf den ausstehenden Betrag für die ID XXXX zu überweisen. Nur ungern wollen wir offene Zahlungen einklagen.

Besten Dank.


Das Team von DVDen.de

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Nur so als Hinweis hinterhergeschoben:
Bin damals 2x drauf reingefallen (hab mich 1x registriert und hab halt nix erhalten - darauf gleich noch mal nach ca. 4 Wochen registriert [Da fällt mir doch gleich auf, dass der Button auf der Seit nicht "Bestellen" sondern "Registrieren" heißt - da merkt man doch gleich das das hinterhältig ist.) 
Erst zu spät habe ich bemerkt, dass ich nicht der einzigste bin und das das wirklich nach Betrug rausgeht, denn ich wollte niemals ein Abo abschließen. Das Forum hab ich leider erst gefunden als es zu spät und bezahlt war. Die andere Rechnung erhielt ich dann ca. 4 Wochen später und da hab ich dann dieses Forum gefunden und natürlich nicht bezahlt.

Ich werde den Unternehmer noch 2-3x schriftlich abmahnen, weil er überhaupt keine weiteren DVD's senden tut! Er hätte mir mindestens schon 1-2 DVD's senden müssen. Habe am 19.02.  bestellt und bis dahin nur die kostenlose DVD erhalten. Und das müssten doch 1-2 Quartale sein.
Ich bin mir nur leider unsicher ob ich das überhaupt machen brauch weil ich eigentlich keinen Vertrag eingegangen bin. In dem Widerruf habe ich beide Bestellungen widerrufen - von daher brauche ich doch gar nicht erst zu abzumahnen oder nicht?


----------



## Patti123 (5 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Mein Widerruf wurde angenommen... Hab mit dem GEschäftsführer per ICQ gechattet, und er ist wirklich sehr nett und zuvorkommen....


Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mit dem GEschäftsführer per ICQ gechattet, und er ist wirklich sehr nett und zuvorkommen....



wie schön für dich....


----------



## Maat (5 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Widerruf wurde angenommen... Hab mit dem GEschäftsführer per ICQ gechattet, und er ist wirklich sehr nett und zuvorkommen....
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Füg doch mal den Verlauf hier rein.


----------



## incognitox (5 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Widerruf wurde angenommen... Hab mit dem GEschäftsführer per ICQ gechattet, und er ist wirklich sehr nett und zuvorkommen....
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Ja, das merken wir ja alle, wie nett und zuvorkommend der Geschäftsführer ist  .
Man man, hätte ich gewußt, daß es so einfach ist, hätte ich das auch über ICQ versucht... :unbekannt: (Ich liebe Ironie)
Euch allen ein schönes und erholsames Wochenende!
Inco


----------



## Brooke (5 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Widerruf wurde angenommen... Hab mit dem GEschäftsführer per ICQ gechattet, und er ist wirklich sehr nett und zuvorkommen....
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 



Seeehr nett, daß habe ich schon immer gewußt,ich glaube aber da steckt, was anderes dahinter. Kalte Füße?????:wall:


----------



## Brooke (5 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Das siehe oben ist wahrscheinlicher der Grund für die Freundlichkeit.


----------



## fresh (5 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

moin

Ich habe auch mit "Nitro" gechattet, bei mir war der nicht wirklich Kooperativ.
Er war sehr überzeugt von seiner "Firma" und ließ auch keinen zweifel daran das sein Konzept rechtens sei.

mfg

fresh


----------



## Strandhafer (6 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Habe nichts mehr von denen gehört.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Nur ungern wollen wir offene Zahlungen einklagen.
> 
> Das Team von DVDen.de


Ach was, warum denn nur  :roll:


----------



## conair2004 (6 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maat (6 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Maat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingsizeToni (6 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Widerruf wurde angenommen... Hab mit dem GEschäftsführer per ICQ gechattet, und er ist wirklich sehr nett und zuvorkommen....
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



servus.
mir kommen die (lach) tränen.:vlol:  dein posting gehört in die rubrik "neue witze".
mfg toni


----------



## Artur (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi Leute ,

ich weiss auch nicht was ich machen soll. 
Ich habe heute bei H&W angerufen. Die haben mir versichert , dass ich den Betrag so oder so bezahlen werde . 

Liege ich in der Sache überhaupt im Recht ???? 100%ig??? 
Ich will mir sicher sein ob sich der Widerstand lohnt oder ich noch derber auf die Fresse fliege und dann anstatt hunderter , Tausenderbeträge zahlen werde. 

mfg Artur


----------



## Wembley (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Artur schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss auch nicht was ich machen soll.
> Ich habe heute bei H&W angerufen. Die haben mir versichert , dass ich den Betrag so oder so bezahlen werde .


Was sollen die dir auch erzählen. Sie wollen ja dein Geld.  



> Liege ich in der Sache überhaupt im Recht ???? 100%ig???


In diesem Thread gibt es wirklich eine Menge Infos. Sei es Userberichte oder die aktuelle Rechtslage. Eines gilt natürlich auch: Kein Anwalt steht über dem Gesetz.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Artur schrieb:
			
		

> ...H&W ... haben mir versichert , dass ich den Betrag so oder so bezahlen werde.


 Realitätsfremd erwarten die Inkassoanwälte von dem Rechnungsempfänger, dass dieser beweist, dass die protokollierten Verbindungsdaten nicht seine sind. Passend dazu kann ich mich nur von gestern zitieren:

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160259#post160259


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Opfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strandhafer (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Leute,

heute vor 3 Wochen ist die Zahlungsfrist der 1. Mahnung abgelaufen. Bis heute habe ich von Herrn B. nichts mehr gehört. Auch von den Anwälten habe ich bis heute nichts gehört. Aber die sind, bei mir ja eh noch nicht dran.

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ist jemandem von Euch in letzter Zeit, wirklich ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt worden oder waren es bisher immer nur Ankündigungen, das ein Mahnbescheid kommt?

Selbst wenn einer kommt, ist das auch nicht schlimm. Ihr dürft ihn nur nicht ignorieren, sondern ihr müsst(!!!!) dagegen Einspruch einlegen. Wenn man die Threads hier im Forum liest, stellt am fest, das die Betroffenen über das gesamte Bundesgebiet verteilt sind, so das Herr B. bzw. die Anwälte von H & W wegen einer Rechnung über EUR 108,00 viel unterwegs sein werden. Da ergibt sich die Frage: Lohnt sich das? oder hoffe ich darauf, das einige sich unter Druck setzen lassen und zahlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ist jemandem von Euch in letzter Zeit, wirklich ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt worden oder waren es bisher immer nur Ankündigungen, das ein Mahnbescheid kommt?.


Bisher hier noch nie berichtet worden (ich lese täglich  ) und auch in  
anderen Foren noch nie zu lesen gewesen. Warum auch?  Leider lassen sich 
genügend durch die Drohungen  verunsichern,  wie hämisch in den einschlägigen
 Foren zu lesen ist, so dass der "Schnitt" gewährleistet ist...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Herrn B.


Lass mal die Bezeichnung (oder besser die Vanilla Verlag GmbH) aus dem Spiel. Der Ball ging längst wieder an den österreichischen Jungunternehmer zurück und der beauftragt aus eigenen Stücken die Münchener Anwälte, ohne Beteiligung des (unberechtigten) Vorinkassounternehmen V.


----------



## dvill (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Leider lassen sich
> genügend durch die Drohungen  verunsichern,  wie hämisch in den einschlägigen
> Foren zu lesen ist, so dass der "Schnitt" gewährleistet ist...


Der ist auch ganz nett:


> Wahrscheinlich lohnt sich ein Mahnbescheid dann nicht, da ein Widerspruch erwartet wird und die Beweislage bei einer Klage dann eher schlecht aussieht für die Betreiber.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Strandhafer (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wusste ich nicht, da ich s. vorige Seite, seit der 1. Mahnung keine Schreiben und E-Mails mehr erhalten habe. Die Mahnung kam vom Vanilla Verlag.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

....eben, du hast widersprochen oder ignoriert, womit das Rechnungswesen wieder an den eigentlichen Forderungssteller zurück geht.


----------



## Brooke (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Artur schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute ,
> 
> ich weiss auch nicht was ich machen soll.
> Ich habe heute bei H&W angerufen. Die haben mir versichert , dass ich den Betrag so oder so bezahlen werde .


 
Das scheinen nicht nur Anwälte sondern auch Hellseher zu sein.

in 2 Tagen habe ich einen Termin bei einer Anwaltsberatung der Verbraucherzentrale. Mal sehen was der für eine Meinung zu dieser Sache hat. :lupe:


----------



## Maat (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Artur schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute ,
> 
> ich weiss auch nicht was ich machen soll.
> Ich habe heute bei H&W angerufen. Die haben mir versichert , dass ich den Betrag so oder so bezahlen werde .



Wie haben die dir das denn versichert?
LOL, das will ich sehen  

Ich frag mich auch gerade ob die nicht schon ne Hotline diesbezüglich eingerichtet haben....oder es sitzen warscheinlich dort die armen Azubis....warscheinlich auch noch ohne Headset auffem Kopf damit die nachher mit 30 schon Nackenschmerzen bekommen....

Sorry ich bin gerade "etwas" geladen.... ich finds einfach nur geil...

Aber naja ein Gutes hat die Sache wieder: Es gibt mehr Arbeitsplätze....


----------



## saimoon (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hi ich habe am 22.07 meine letzte mahnung vorm mahnbescheid bekommen und meine rechnung die mir die anwälte H&W aus münchen zugeschickt haben die ich bis 1.8.2006 bezahlen sollte und nicht habe liegt mitlerweile bei 163,24€ was soll ich tun? abwarten wie ihr alle..? außerdem habe ich bis zum heutigen tage keine "frei-dvd" bekommen. und auf meinen wiederspruch der später als 14 eingereicht wurde habe ich die standart e-mail bekommen die hier im forum schonmal gepostet wurde...:wall:


----------



## Maat (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				saimoon schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich habe am 22.07 meine letzte mahnung vorm mahnbescheid bekommen und meine rechnung die mir die anwälte H&W aus münchen zugeschickt haben die ich bis 1.8.2006 bezahlen sollte und nicht habe liegt mitlerweile bei 163,24€ was soll ich tun? abwarten wie ihr alle..? außerdem habe ich bis zum heutigen tage keine "frei-dvd" bekommen. und auf meinen wiederspruch der später als 14 eingereicht wurde habe ich die standart e-mail bekommen die hier im forum schonmal gepostet wurde...:wall:



Jo einfach warten bis zum Mahnbescheid. 
Lass uns in der Zwischenzeit ne Soup drüber drehen :-p 

Du brauchst doch keinen Widerruf abschicken - ist doch noch nicht mal angefangen die Frist bei keiner Lieferung der Ware. :-p  Aber kannst auch zuvor eine loslassen


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Kommen jetzt eigentlich überhaupt noch DVD bei irgendwem an, der tatsächlich bezahlt hat? Bei den Nichtzahlern wäre das kein Wunder aber wundern würde es mich doch, wenn crudi.de e.K. oder wer anders was versendet. Dem "Auslieferungslager" in Speicher ist die Sache doch sicher genauso peinlich wie den Vanillianern. Nur der Trauner träumt anscheinend noch vom prima Biz und seine auserwählte Inkassosozietät womöglich auch.

Natürlich wird man sich erst dreimal überlegen müssen, ob man einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid an den Rechnungsempfänger los schickt. Aber trotzdem empfinde ich die teils unsäglichen Widerspruchsbekundungen mit verräterischen Sachverhaltsschilderungen der User und die wirklich unnützen Telefonate, unter Benennung der Kundennummern, Adressen usw. als bedenklich.
Deshalb hier nochmals der Aufruf an diejenigen, die entweder gar nichts bestellt und selbst ihre Daten nirgends angegeben haben oder die, die übertölpelt worden sind: *lasst euch nicht einschüchtern!*


----------



## Maat (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ja mir hat der Herr keine DVD's geliefert obwohl ich bezahlt habe!!!!

Wenn der junge Mann noch in seinen AGB's einen erweiterten Eigentumsvorbehalt reingesetzt hätte - würde ich ihm die Ohren langziehen.
Warscheinlich würde er dann auch noch meinen mir nicht die DVD's zu senden weil er von seinem erweiterten Eigentumsvorbehalt gebrauch machen würde.


----------



## Reducal (8 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mir hat der Herr keine DVD's geliefert obwohl ich bezahlt habe!!!!



Naja, dafür ging es bei dir ja auch gehörig durcheinander:    http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143970#post143970  



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich am 19.02 registriert und habe dann zwei Monate später eine Rechnung erhalten (1-2 Wochen zuvor erhielt ich die kostenlose DVD die mich daran wieder erinnerte), die mich natürlich wie auch viele andere überrascht hat. Ich habe natürlich vorher versucht per E-Mail eine Stornierung durchzuführen etc aber natürlich ohne Erfolg.
> Als ich dann eine Rechnung erhielt habe ich überwiesen aus Bange der Inkasso oder drohenden Anwaltskosten. Und ich hatte nichts dagegen, dass ich dann doch das Abo habe. (-> aber natürlich immer noch ungewollt)
> 
> Und jetzt kommts:
> ...



Ich will jetzt nicht alle Postings durcharbeiten aber in wessen Mahnlauf bist du jetzt und vor allem für welche Bestellung? Kannst du die Rechnungslegung der zwei Bestellungen unterscheiden?


----------



## 2610 Steffen (9 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Jo einfach warten bis zum Mahnbescheid.
> Lass uns in der Zwischenzeit ne Soup drüber drehen :-p
> 
> Du brauchst doch keinen Widerruf abschicken - ist doch noch nicht mal angefangen die Frist bei keiner Lieferung der Ware. :-p  Aber kannst auch zuvor eine loslassen


ganz genau so !!!!


----------



## Maat (9 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Maat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch ganz einfach:

- 2x mal für eine Gratisdvd registriert (Abstand von 2-3 Wochen) (Warum könnt ihr ja im Link von Reducal nachlesen.)

- Kostenlose DVD kam nach 4 Wochen

- 1. Rechnung erhalten / 1. Zahlungshinweis >> gewundert >> schiss bekommen >> zwangsweise überwiesen

- Paar Tage später diese Seite gefunden und mir am Kopf gepackt

- 2. Rechnung kam >> Widerruf prozedere mit Standartmailsantworten >> nicht bezahlt

- 2. kostenlose DVD trudelte ein nach der Rechnung >> per Widerruf zurückgeschickt per Warensendung (ich könnt mich heute dafür noch schlagen )

- 1. Zahlungshinweis jeweils per Mail und Brief von Vanilla

- 1. Mahnung Vanilla

- 2. Mahnung Vanilla

- 1. Anwaltsinkassobrief

- 2. Anwaltsinkassobrief

- Zur Sicherheit innerhalb der 6 monatigen Widerrufsfrist (da nicht konforme Widerrufserklärung) beide "kostenlose DVD's Registrierungen  " per Einschreiben mit Rückschein widerrufen mit der Bitte mir die 2 kostenlosen DVDs zu berechnen oder abholen zu lassen und mir den Restbetrag von der 1. Registrierung zurück zu überweisen.

- Standard E-Mail Antwort zurück nicht innerhalb der 14 Tägigen Widerrufsfrist blablabla und das Geld gibt es nicht zurück usw.


----------



## Patti123 (10 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Der von der Firma crudi, ist der Webmaster von dvden.de.....


Gruß

Patti


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Patti123 schrieb:
			
		

> Der von der Firma crudi, ist der Webmaster von dvden.de.....


Falsch, das ist der AdminC, da der Inhaber der Domain die englische Share Media Ltd. mit tatsächlichem Sitz im östereichischen Traun ist. Ausländische de-Domaininhaber brauchen einen deutschen AdminC gem. Denic-Richtlinien.


----------



## incognitox (10 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hey Leute, habt ihr schon mitbekommen, daß sich die Stiftung Warentest auch schon damit befasst hat, wenn ihr auf w*w.finanztest.de  klickt und mal share media (kennen wir ja alle) eingebt, kommt ein Beitrag, es lohnt aber nicht, ihn sich runter zu laden, kostet nämlich 50 Cent, deshalb hier mal ein kurzes Resume: 
"... trotz Rechnung und Mahnung hat man gute Chancen, aus der Sache ohne Schaden heraszukommen. Das Geschäft ist rein rechtlich ein Kauf von DVD´s. Bei solchen Internetkäufen gilt eine zweiwöchige Widerrufsfrist. Diese Frist beginnt bei der Lieferung von Waren erst zu laufen, wenn der Kunde seine erste (und zwar nicht die gratis) DVD erhalten hat. Weil wir heute immer noch auf unsere DVD´s warten kann unser Widerruf also überhaupt nicht zu spät kommen :-D 
Laut einem kölner RA ist die Widerrufsbelehrug von DVDe intransparent und damit falsch..
Und noch ein Grund, warum wir uns keine Gedanken machen brauchen: die teure 0900-faxnummer unter der man Anfang des Jahres noch kündigen mußte, oder zeitweise auch per email ist überhaupt nicht zulässig, sonders es mußte in der Widerrufsbelehrung mindestens eine Postadresse stehen, was damals nicht der Fall war. 
Auch sagt der eigene DVD-Zulieferer von dem Herrn D. , daß er an der Seriösität des Angebotes zweifelt... 

Und macht sich jetzt noch einer irgendwelche Gedanken, ob er zahlen sollte??? :wall:

_url deaktiviert und  persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
modaction _


----------



## Maat (10 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute, habt ihr schon mitbekommen, daß sich die Stiftung Warentest auch schon damit befasst hat, wenn ihr auf w*w.finanztest.de klickt und mal share media (kennen wir ja alle) eingebt, kommt ein Beitrag, es lohnt aber nicht, ihn sich runter zu laden, kostet nämlich 50 Cent, deshalb hier mal ein kurzes Resume:
> "... trotz Rechnung und Mahnung hat man gute Chancen, aus der Sache ohne Schaden heraszukommen. Das Geschäft ist rein rechtlich ein Kauf von DVD´s. Bei solchen Internetkäufen gilt eine zweiwöchige Widerrufsfrist. Diese Frist beginnt bei der Lieferung von Waren erst zu laufen, wenn der Kunde seine erste (und zwar nicht die gratis) DVD erhalten hat. Weil wir heute immer noch auf unsere DVD´s warten kann unser Widerruf also überhaupt nicht zu spät kommen :-D
> Laut einem kölner RA ist die Widerrufsbelehrug von DVDe intransparent und damit falsch..
> Und noch ein Grund, warum wir uns keine Gedanken machen brauchen: die teure 0900-faxnummer unter der man Anfang des Jahres noch kündigen mußte, oder zeitweise auch per email ist überhaupt nicht zulässig, sonders es mußte in der Widerrufsbelehrung mindestens eine Postadresse stehen, was damals nicht der Fall war.
> ...



jo, cool.... 
Na toll hätte ich mir die 7 € ja sparen können mit den Einschreiben und Zurücksendung :roll:


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute, habt ihr schon mitbekommen, daß sich die Stiftung Warentest auch schon damit befasst hat, wenn ihr auf w*w.finanztest.de  klickt


Genauer > HIER <!



			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> ...es lohnt aber nicht, ihn sich runter zu laden...


Das finde ich schon. Wenn ich betroffen wäre, würde ich lieber die 50 Cent zur Beruhigung investieren als irgendwelche unsinnigen Briefe zu schreiben oder meinem Recht hinterher zu telefonieren.


----------



## Brooke (10 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo, Ich war heute noch mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale bzw. bei der Rechtsanwaltaberatung. Der Anwalt sagt auch nichts anderes wie hier in diesem forum. einfach abwarten und Tee trinken. Das ist volle [ edit]  bei dvden und außerdem ist die drohung eine Zwangsvollstreckung einzuleiten eine dreiste Lüge und Angstmache. Man kann das nur, wenn man vom Gericht einen Titel bekommt.


----------



## KingsizeToni (11 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

sevus.
hab mir den artikel bei finanztest.de runtergeladen. er bestätigt meine meinung und die vieler anderer hier auch. frage mich nur, wann unsere legislative aufwacht? per eid versichern, schaden vom deutschen volk (oder dem volk in deutschland?) abzuwenden, und dann die augen schliessen? da komm ich einfach nicht drauf klar.:kotz: 
mfg toni


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> ....frage mich nur, wann unsere legislative aufwacht?


Wo lebst du, in Deutschland oder Österreich? Zuständig wären die Austrianer und die waren (wenn man ernsten Gerüchten Glaube schenken darf) bereits in Traun vor Ort.

Blos, es ist immer eine Frage des Standpunktes. Nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch gleich ein strafrechtlich relevanter Betrug. Wenn da hundert Mal was von kostenlos steht und dennoch daneben ein Preis für das Angebot angegeben ist, dann ist es schwer, die strafrechtlich relevante Betrugsabsicht nachzuvollziehen. Die Bedeutung in einem zivilen Verfahren (also letztlich ob die Forderung überhaupt zu Recht besteht und bezahlt werden muss oder nicht) wird nach ganz anderen Kriterien beurteilt.


----------



## KingsizeToni (11 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@ reducal

servus.
hast natürlich recht. so weit hab ich bisher noch gar nicht gedacht. hatte bisher   weder mit zivil- noch mit strafrecht zu tun. wohne übrigens in deutschland.
mfg toni


----------



## conair2004 (11 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Kann man DVDen eigentlich wegen unlauteren Wettbewerb abmahnen?:gruebel:


----------



## Brooke (11 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo. habt ihr schon gesehen , dvden hat die AGB teilweise geändert. Bei der Widerrufsbelehrung steht jetzt unter anderem:

_Bei der Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger._

*Was ist denn jetzt los?:-? :-? *


----------



## sascha (11 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo. habt ihr schon gesehen , dvden hat die AGB teilweise geändert. Bei der Widerrufsbelehrung steht jetzt unter anderem:
> 
> _Bei der Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger._
> 
> *Was ist denn jetzt los?:-? :-? *



Vielleicht ist man beim täglichen Durchsehen der Kontoauszüge versehentlich abgerutscht und im BGB hängengeblieben?


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man DVDen eigentlich wegen unlauteren Wettbewerb abmahnen?:gruebel:


Die Website? Falls du aber die Share Media Ltd. meinst oder deren österreichischen Initiator, dann nur zu - schnapp dir ´nen Anwalt, der was kann halt und lege länderübergreifend los. Die Vorfinanzierung des Späßles wäre übrigens deine Sache.


----------



## dvill (11 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Brooke schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder man hatte nach dem Polieren der Goldmünzen im Geldspeicher noch Zeit gefunden, in einem führenden Verbraucherschutzforum nachzulesen,  was Kunden dürfen, wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht ordnungsgemäß ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## miller_83 (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Auszug aus der Änderung

"Die Betreiberin informiert den Nutzer über Änderungen dieser AGB per E-Mail. Widerspricht der Nutzer den Änderungen nicht innerhalb zwei Wochen nach Zugang der Mitteilung, so gelten die geänderten AGB. Widerspricht der Nutzer den Änderungen der AGB, ist die Betreiberin berechtigt, dem Nutzer zu kündigen. Eine Erstattung bereits gezahlter Beiträge wird in diesem Fall nicht vorgenommen."

Das bedeutet, wenn wir alle diesen Änderungen widersprechen, falls wir sie innerhalb von 2 Wochen bemerken sollten, sollte er uns eigentlich kündigen oder? Ist jemand schonmal über Änderungen per Mail informiert worden? Also ich noch nicht....


----------



## Strandhafer (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Forum,

das erscheint mir alles sehr merkwürdig, auch die Sache mit der Änderung der AGB's. Da ich bis heute keine Gratis-DVD erhalten habe und auch sonst nichts mehr von Herrn D. gehört habe, sehe ich die Sache als erledigt an. Ich habe 2 x einen nicht vorhandenen Vertrag gekündigt und ausser der Einheitsmail, das die Kündigung nicht anerkannt werden kann, von Herrn D. nichts erhalten.

Bin gespannt, ob ich mit der oben geäußerten Annahme Recht habe, ansonsten werde ich es, wie schon mal gesagt, zum Mahnbescheid kommen lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> das erscheint mir alles sehr merkwürdig, auch die Sache mit der Änderung der AGB's.


Nachträgliche Änderungen von AGBs sind für bereits laufende Vorgänge so interessant 
 wie der   Sack Reis in China 

j.


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				miller_83 schrieb:
			
		

> Auszug aus der Änderung
> 
> "Die Betreiberin informiert den Nutzer über Änderungen dieser AGB per E-Mail. Widerspricht der Nutzer den Änderungen nicht innerhalb zwei Wochen nach Zugang der Mitteilung, so gelten die geänderten AGB. Widerspricht der Nutzer den Änderungen der AGB, ist die Betreiberin berechtigt, dem Nutzer zu kündigen. Eine Erstattung bereits gezahlter Beiträge wird in diesem Fall nicht vorgenommen."
> 
> Das bedeutet, wenn wir alle diesen Änderungen widersprechen, falls wir sie innerhalb von 2 Wochen bemerken sollten, sollte er uns eigentlich kündigen oder? Ist jemand schonmal über Änderungen per Mail informiert worden? Also ich noch nicht....


Nein, so wie es da formuliert wird, würde das folgendes bedeuten:
Widerspricht der Kunde, dann kann "die Betreiberin" den Kunden kündigen, muss aber nicht. Glaubst du wirklich, dass hier jemandem "gekündigt" wird, der noch nicht bezahlt hat?
Nehmen wir aber den Fall an, ein Kunde hat seine Rechnung schon beglichen. Der hätte sicher eine große Freude, wenn er sofort gekündigt würde, aber, wie es oben auch geschrieben steht, die gezahlten Beträge nicht rückerstattet bekommt. Wo doch der Betreiber den Betrag für ein Jahr im Voraus haben möchte.

Inwiefern sowas überhaupt im Einklang mit dem BGB (=Gesetz) steht, ist dann noch eine zusätzliche Frage, die ich aber nicht beantworten kann.

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Konzentriert euch auf die Punkte, die hier eh schon oftmals angesprochen wurden. Im Grunde genommen ist eh alles relativ einfach.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Brooke (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

hallo,

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und unterstützung in diesem Forum.Ohne diese Hilfe hätte ich schon längst aufgeben. ein gutes hat die Sache auch. Ich habe einiges dazu gelernt.:-p


----------



## saimoon (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

oh ja, gelernt hab ich hierdurch auch einiges.. und ohne das forum hätt ich glaub auch schon längst bezahlt...... is doch immer wieder gut was ne community so alles leisten kann


----------



## incognitox (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Einer für alle und alle für einen!
Aber keiner für dvden :-D


----------



## anonym_surfer (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo. habt ihr schon gesehen , dvden hat die AGB teilweise geändert. Bei der Widerrufsbelehrung steht jetzt unter anderem:
> *Bei der Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger.*


Bedeutet das jetzt, dass die uns keine Briefe mehr schreiben, sondern die DVD's schicken und dann einene Widerruf erwarten?


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei der Lieferung von Waren beginnt die Frist nicht vor dem Tage ihres Eingangs beim Empfänger.*
> Bedeutet das jetzt, dass die uns keine Briefe mehr schreiben, sondern die DVD's schicken und dann einene Widerruf erwarten?


Das wird die Zukunft weisen. Mal sehen, was die betroffenen User so melden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## anonym_surfer (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird die Zukunft weisen. Mal sehen, was die betroffenen User so melden.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley


Ja genau. Bin ja eigentlich auch betroffen, warte aber ab, was noch kommt. Viel weiter können die ja fast nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Viel weiter können die ja fast nicht mehr gehen.



Halten wir mal an dieser Stelle fest, wie weit das Engagement des Initiators in der Sache "DVDen" bisher ging.

E-Mail mit der Rechnung
Zahlungsaufforderung über Vanilla Verlag GmbH
Mahnung über Vanilla
Mahnung über die Anwälte H&W
2. Mahnung der Anwälte
... und weiter?


----------



## saimoon (13 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

2te mahnung über die münchner anwälte! aber weiter sind se bis jetzt noch net gegangen...


----------



## conair2004 (14 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				saimoon schrieb:
			
		

> 2te mahnung über die münchner anwälte! aber weiter sind se bis jetzt noch net gegangen...



Ich hab von den Anwälten aus München noch gar nichts gehört. Nach der Mahnung von Vanilla kam nichts mehr.


----------



## Maat (14 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wann hast du dich denn registriert? Bei mir wars so Februar und hatte vor wenigen Woche die "letzte Mahnung" der Anwälte erhalten.


----------



## Strandhafer (14 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> saimoon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist es das selbe. Ich habe noch nichts von den Münchener Anwälten gehört. Bisher eine Mahnung vom Vanilla Verlag am 04.07.06. Zahlungsfrist: 18.07.06. Habe nicht darauf reagiert, seitdem habe ich nichts mehr, in dieser Sache, gehört. Keine 2. Mahnung oder Androhung des Mahnbescheides.


----------



## Maat (14 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> conair2004 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann bis 4 Wochen dauern


----------



## Strandhafer (14 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also, könnte sie in den nächsten Tage kommen. Aber ich habe das Forum mir mal genauer durchgelesen, dabei habe ich gelesen, das der Vanilla Verlag, raus ist und dvden.de die Anwälte in München eingeschaltet hat.


----------



## Maat (14 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, könnte sie in den nächsten Tage kommen. Aber ich habe das Forum mir mal genauer durchgelesen, dabei habe ich gelesen, das der Vanilla Verlag, raus ist und dvden.de die Anwälte in München eingeschaltet hat.



gibt halt kluge Anwälte die noch nebenbei etwas Marge verdienen können


----------



## Strandhafer (14 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Das stimmt, aber die sind bei mir noch nicht dran. Erst kommt die 2. Mahnung von Vanilla oder von dvden.de. Mal abwarten.


----------



## pasmaster (15 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Und ihr meint das da ein MB kommt?
Eher heiratet der Papst einen Mann.


----------



## conair2004 (15 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Und ihr meint das da ein MB kommt?
> Eher heiratet der Papst einen Mann.



Warum eigentlich nicht? Nachdem dvden schon Vanilla und die Anwälte bezahlen muss, wollen die ja irgendwie ihr Geld reinholen. Und den Wisch mal schnell von der Sekretärin beim Gericht unterschreiben lassen dürfte auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## pasmaster (15 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Das Problem des Anbieter sind doch die Kosten die so ein MB erzeugt.
Und er weis genau , das bei einem ev. Gerichtsverfahren DVDen den kürzeren ziehen würde.


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> . Und den Wisch mal schnell von der Sekretärin beim Gericht unterschreiben lassen dürfte auch kein Problem sein.


erstens braucht den keine  Sekräterin zu unterschreiben, das geht on-line  am Bildschirm (24h rund um die Uhr) (einfach mal nach Mahnbescheid googeln) 
und zweitens warum macht das bisher keiner? Die Rechnung sieht völlig anders aus:  
Die "Ausfälle" sind von vornherein einkalkuliert (siehe einschlägige Foren) und lohnen damit nicht
 das Risiko mal selbst vor den Schranken des Gerichts zu landen. 

j.


----------



## 2610 Steffen (15 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> saimoon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt ganz bestimmt noch


----------



## conair2004 (16 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich hab von den Anwälten aus München noch gar nichts gehört. Nach der Mahnung von Vanilla kam nichts mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> Kommt ganz bestimmt noch



Danke für die aufmunternden Worte:steinigung:


----------



## dvill (16 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Bei der Dialerei haben die Drücker auch viel Zeit mit der "Optimierung" der Layouts zugebracht. Schließlich musste die unbewusst zahlungswillige Kundschaft möglich dezent zum gewinnbringenden Klick gebracht werden. Also wurde ständig an Bildchen, Farben und Schriften rumgefrickelt.

Beim Abomodell braucht man erst genügend viele Anmeldungen ohne aufwendige Verifizierungen und dann muss ein möglichst großer Teil zur Zahlung gedrängt werden.

Da kommt der kreativen Formulierungskraft im Inkassoschreiben eine besondere Bedeutung zu. Soll man nun frech Fantasiegebühren aufschlagen, kleine Rabatte für Sofortzahler versprechen, mit Betrugsvorwürfen operieren, lustige Abteilungsnamen erfinden oder noch mal eine neue Variante zur Abwechslung einschieben? Das wird man endlos optimieren können.

Vielleicht braucht die schöpferische Kraft effektvoller Inkassoschreiben eine kreative Pause, um dann mal eine neue Masche zu probieren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Claudia74 (20 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Dialerei haben die Drücker auch viel Zeit mit der "Optimierung" der Layouts zugebracht. Schließlich musste die unbewusst zahlungswillige Kundschaft möglich dezent zum gewinnbringenden Klick gebracht werden. Also wurde ständig an Bildchen, Farben und Schriften rumgefrickelt.
> 
> Beim Abomodell braucht man erst genügend viele Anmeldungen ohne aufwendige Verifizierungen und dann muss ein möglichst großer Teil zur Zahlung gedrängt werden.
> 
> ...


Verfällt deren Anspruch nicht auch irgendwann?Habe schon mind.2Monate nichts mehr von denen gehört-noch kein schreiben vom Anwalt.

gruß
Claudia


----------



## Greenhorn (20 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Welcher Anspruch ?


----------



## sascha (20 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Anspruch ?



:rotfl:


----------



## Claudia74 (20 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> :rotfl:


irgendeine gesetliche regelung muß es doch auch bei inkassoverfahren geben bezüglich in welchem zeitraum etwas eingefordert werden darf-oder nicht.

Das die eh kein anspruch haben,ist mir schon klar,aber die können das doch nicht in alle ewigkeit durchziehen,oder doch?

Claudia


----------



## Strandhafer (20 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Claudia74 schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut BGB beträgt die Verjährungsfrist in diesem Fall 3 Jahre, beginnend zum Ende des Jahres der Entstehung der Schuld. Also beginnt die Frist am 01.01.07.

Ich habe, seit bald 2 Monaten nichts mehr von Share Media (DVDen) und Vanilla Verlag gehört. Aber sollte noch was kommen, werde ich das tun, was ich auch bisher getan habe, Ignorieren.


----------



## pasmaster (21 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Ich habe, seit bald 2 Monaten nichts mehr von Share Media (DVDen) und Vanilla Verlag gehört. Aber sollte noch was kommen, werde ich das tun, was ich auch bisher getan habe, Ignorieren.




Das sollte allerdings nicht für ein Mahnbescheid gelten, auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist das dieser kommt.


----------



## 2610 Steffen (21 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte allerdings nicht für ein Mahnbescheid gelten, auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist das dieser kommt.


Hallo an alle

Ob Mahnbescheid oder nicht. Ich habe bis jetzt alles ignoriert und habe noch keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Die kommen niemals an das Geld, weil die genau wissen [..........] Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich nie.

Gruß Steffen

_Teil vorsichtshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## anonym_surfer (21 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				2610 Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Mahnbescheid oder nicht. Ich habe bis jetzt alles ignoriert


Oh das wäre nicht so gut, wenn du jemals einen Mahnbescheid ignoriert hättest. Das wäre bestimmt nicht gut geworden.


----------



## Strandhafer (21 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich habe, seit bald 2 Monaten nichts mehr von Share Media (DVDen) und Vanilla Verlag gehört. Aber sollte noch was kommen, werde ich das tun, was ich auch bisher getan habe, Ignorieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, das weiß ich, das ich den Mahnbescheid nicht ignorieren darf. Wenn man einen Mahnbescheid ignoriert, wird das richtig teuer. Also Leute, sollte Euch jemals ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern, dann innerhalb von 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegen.


----------



## derlalla (22 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

... nicht Einspruch, sondern "WIDERSPRUCH" muss es heissen!
Gruß. derlalla


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				derlalla schrieb:
			
		

> ... nicht Einspruch, sondern "WIDERSPRUCH" muss es heissen!


zum Nachlesen  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

j.


----------



## Justitia (25 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo an alle,
mein Sohn ist auch ein Opfer dieses [edit] . Eine Rechnung von Vanilla über 108,00 € kam ins Haus geflattert. Er war nie auf dieser Seite und hat nie seinen Namen oder Adresse angegeben. Ich werde nicht zahlen:-D ! Ich werde einen Brief schreiben.

Ganz wichtig!!! Wenn ein Mahnbescheid eingeht, nicht ignorieren, sondern unverzüglich Widerspruch einlegen. Ein Mahnbescheid kommt nicht mit der normalen Post, sondern wird zugestellt. Vom Tag der Zustellung läuft eine 2-Wochenfrist. Innerhalb dieser Frist muss der Widerspruch bei Gericht eingegangen sein.

Heute Abend will ich Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges erstatten und hoffe, viele andere tun dies auch. Nur so kann diesen Machenschaften das Handwerk gelegt werden.

Mfg
Justitia


----------



## 2610 Steffen (28 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Justitia schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> mein Sohn ist auch ein Opfer dieses [edit] . Eine Rechnung von Vanilla über 108,00 € kam ins Haus geflattert. Er war nie auf dieser Seite und hat nie seinen Namen oder Adresse angegeben. Ich werde nicht zahlen:-D ! Ich werde einen Brief schreiben.
> 
> Ganz wichtig!!! Wenn ein Mahnbescheid eingeht, nicht ignorieren, sondern unverzüglich Widerspruch einlegen. Ein Mahnbescheid kommt nicht mit der normalen Post, sondern wird zugestellt. Vom Tag der Zustellung läuft eine 2-Wochenfrist. Innerhalb dieser Frist muss der Widerspruch bei Gericht eingegangen sein.
> ...


Hallo an Euch alle im Forum !

Ich habe heute mal wieder Post von den Anwälten H.  u. W. .
Ich werde letztmalig darauf hingewiesen 163,24 Euro zu zahlen. Aber und jetzt kommt es, ich brauche " nur noch 81,62 Euro " zu bezahlen, und die ganze Angelegenheit ist erledigt. Was sagt man denn dazu? Ich werde natürlich auf diesen Handel nicht eingehen sondern schön abwarten was als nächstes kommt. Auf keinen Fall werde ich auch nur einen Cent bezahlen.
*[...Rechtlich unbewiesene Behauptung zum Schreiben...]*

Gruß an alle 2610 Steffen

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Maat (28 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

kannst du uns dieses schreiben mal zeigen?


----------



## conair2004 (28 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				2610 Steffen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Euch alle im Forum !
> 
> Ich habe heute mal wieder Post von den Anwälten H.  u. W. .
> Ich werde letztmalig darauf hingewiesen 163,24 Euro zu zahlen. Aber und jetzt kommt es, ich brauche " nur noch 81,62 Euro " zu bezahlen, und die ganze Angelegenheit ist erledigt. Was sagt man denn dazu? Ich werde natürlich auf diesen Handel nicht eingehen sondern schön abwarten was als nächstes kommt. Auf keinen Fall werde ich auch nur einen Cent bezahlen.
> ...



Warum wollen die jetzt aufeinmal nur noch die Hälfte? Haben die irgendeine Begründung angegeben?  Kannst du den Brief mal als Scan einstellen?

Hat sonst noch jemand mal wieder was von denen gehört?:wave:


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Eine Begründung steht auf dem Brief sicher nicht. Das geht nach dem Motto: "_...lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach_". Diese Möglichkeit liest man öfter bei solchen Rechnungen - manch´ einer lässt sich sicher von dem Entgegenkommen blenden.


----------



## Brooke (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> 2610 Steffen schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo, ich habe heute auch Post bekommen. Das ist wirklich lustig, erst wollen sie nur noch die Hälfte des geldes, dann aber müssen sie noch mal Drohen, Zwangsvollstreckung, Einziehen des Gehaltes, der Versicherungen und Zwangsversteigerung des Mobilars.
Die müssen doch denken wir sind ein bischen :wall:


----------



## kounst (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,
bin jetzt sei dem 27 Juni da drin... - obwohl ich ncoh am gleichen Tag per e-mail Widerrufen hatte!
Seit dem hab ich wie so viele hier dieverse Mahnungen bekommen und inzwischen auch die "ultimative"  Mahnung von vanilla!
aber jetzt was neues:Eine Persönliche Antwort keine Standartscheiße!

> Sehr geehrter Herr *******,
>  
> bitte senden Sie uns einen Nachweis der Kündigung zu damit wir den  
> Vorfall
> bearbeiten können.
>  
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
>  
> **** ************
>  
> Junior Managerin
>  
> Customer Care Center

Ok von einer Kündigung war zwar nie die Rede aber ok sind wir mal großzügig..

>Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
>wie ich bereits in meiner letztem e-mail geschrieben habe habe ich den  
>Widerruf per e-mail getätigt.
>Ich weiß nicht wie man eine solche nachweisen kann!
>Ich hoffe das ihnen folgendes reicht...
> 
>> Date: Tue, 27 Jun 2006 15:51:00 +0200
>> To: [email protected]
>> Subject: widerruf
>> From: ******
>> Content-Type: text/plain; format=flowed; delsp=yes; charset=iso-8859->>15
>> MIME-Version: 1.0
>> Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
>> Message-ID: ****
>> User-Agent: Opera Mail/9.00 (Win32)
>>  
>> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
>> hiermit widerrufe ich fristgerecht den mit ihnen abgeschlossenen Vertrag.
>>  
>> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
>> *****************

Heute dan die Krönung:

>Sehr geehrter Herr *********,
> 
>eine Kündigung muss schriftlich an unseren Händler erfolgen d.h entweder >per
>Post oder per Fax, ansonsten ist ein Widerruf nicht gültig.
> 
>Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
>******** ********
> 
>Junior Managerin

Wie soll ich das den verstehen? Kündigung == Widerruf  na sicher :wall:


----------



## Massi (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich habe heute auch zum ersten Mal Post von den tollen Anwälten aus München bekommen. :-D 

Bei mit ist es aber noch das Standardschreiben. Die härte ist das der Brief am 29.08. bei mir ankommt und die das Geld bis zum 31.08 haben wollen, aber die bekommen eh keinen Cent.

PS: Mich würde auch mal das neue Schreiben der Anwälte interessiern, also bitte Online stellen.


----------



## conair2004 (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich habe heute den ersten Brief von den Anwälten bekommen. Diesmal sind aber Anmeldedatum und -uhrzeit richtig. 
Der Brief ist am 21. geschrieben, am 26. gestempelt, heute (am 29.) angekommen und bis zum 31. soll ich bezahlen -schon etwas komisch, oder?:roll: 
Zum Schluss steht noch, dass gerichtliche Schritte eingeleitet werden wenn ich nicht bezahle. Abgesehen vom (unwahrscheinlichen) gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid können die doch nichts machen,oder?:gruebel:


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen vom (unwahrscheinlichen) gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid können die doch nichts machen,oder?:gruebel:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=163594#post163594
es ist  überall dasselbe 

ww


----------



## Maat (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

habe heute auch den Brief erhalten.
Anbei als Bilder das Schreiben

SEITE 1

SEITE 2

Ich werde nicht zahlen!


----------



## Strandhafer (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich sehe, das ich nicht der Einzige bin, der heute Post von H & W erhalten hat. Das Datum des Schreibens ist wie bei allen anderen 21.08.2006, Frankierungsdatum 26.08.06 und Zahlungsziel ist der 31.08.06. Ich war mit dem Schreiben bei meinem Anwalt, der schreibt nun einen Brief an seine Kollegen in München. Er hat mir den Rat gegeben nicht zu zahlen und den Mahnbescheid abzuwarten. Das werde ich tun!


----------



## Maat (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe, das ich nicht der Einzige bin, der heute Post von H & W erhalten hat. Das Datum des Schreibens ist wie bei allen anderen 21.08.2006, Frankierungsdatum 26.08.06 und Zahlungsziel ist der 31.08.06. Ich war mit dem Schreiben bei meinem Anwalt, der schreibt nun einen Brief an seine Kollegen in München. Er hat mir den Rat gegeben nicht zu zahlen und den Mahnbescheid abzuwarten. Das werde ich tun!



Wäre klasse wenn du mal Feedback gibst was der Anwalt nach München geschrieben hat und ob diese reagiert haben...  

Gruß
Maat


----------



## Strandhafer (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre klasse wenn du mal Feedback gibst was der Anwalt nach München geschrieben hat und ob diese reagiert haben...
> 
> Gruß
> Maat



Das werde ich tun.


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@ Maat, das sind Serienbriefe! Ich nehme an, dass da nur die Adress- und die Einzeldaten von einander abweichen (siehe Scans von Maat). Das anfängliche Problem mit dem Fehler beim Anmeldedatum hat man zwischenzeitlich sicher behoben.


----------



## Strandhafer (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Maat, das sind Serienbriefe! Ich nehme an, dass da nur die Adress- und die Einzeldaten von einander abweichen (siehe Scans von Maat). Das anfängliche Problem mit dem Fehler beim Anmeldedatum hat man zwischenzeitlich sicher behoben.



Das gleiche hat mein Anwalt auch gesagt.


----------



## incognitox (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Meine Güte sind die schon verzweifelt genung jetzt auf so eine Tour zu kommen. Wer bezahlt eigentlich diese Anwälte? Ich meine, wenn sich die Anwälte mal genau mit dieser Sache befasst haben sollten, und "ihrer Mandatin" geraten haben den Preis zu halbieren, ist es doch wohl offensichtlich, daß es sich dann um [...] handelt. Und wenn die Anwälte ([...]) dann noch mitziehen, haben die wirklich keine Ahnung von deutscher Rechtsprechung! Außerdem kann ich noch immer nicht glauben, daß ein Anwalt ein Schreiben raus schickt, daß er nicht selbst unterzeichnet hat. Hinzu kommt die Frechheit, wie bei den andern auch, daß das Schreiben am 21.08.2006 geschrieben und erst am 26.08.2006 frankiert wurde. Frankieren die immer nur Samstags??? War bisher immer so....

Macht euch nen schönen Abend
Inco

_[Zwei Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## 2610 Steffen (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Maat schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute auch den Brief erhalten.
> Anbei als Bilder das Schreiben
> ...


Hallo an alle 

Danke an Maat der den Brief mal für alle gezeigt hat. Ist bei mir ganz genau das selbe Schreiben.
Ich hatte auf noch etwas hingewiesen, aber leider wurde dieses gestrichen.
Vileicht geht es so. Seht euch die Post von den Anwälten mal ganz genau an.
Gruß 2610 Steffen


----------



## miller_83 (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Zum Thema warum die anwälte das machen, könnte ich mir folgende theorie vorstellen:

denen ist es schei*egal, ob hier irgendeiner zahlt, oder nicht und ob die forderungen nun rechtens sind. die rechnen genauso wie die betreiber von tricky, dvden und co.
das heißt je mehr briefe die schicken umso mehr kunden kriegen nen feuchten in der hose und bezahlen. ergo je mehr briefe die schreiben desto mehr kreigen sie an kohle von den betreibern.
die betreiber wiederrum hoffen dass pro serie von briefen die geschrieben werden, mindestens so viele schisser zahlen, dass es die kosten vom anwalt deckt und vielleicht auch nochn bisschen gewinn bei rausspringt. falls das nicht der fall ist, gibt es noch bestimmt irgendwo ein konto in der schweiz auf dem sich noch gewinne aus den jahren zuvor bestehen, wo die kunden noch fleißig gezahlt haben, damit der anwalt bezahlt wird.....


VORSICHT: dies ist nur eine theorie und entspricht in keinster weise der wirklichkeit!!!


----------



## conair2004 (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wie wir alle wissen, ist Share Media höchswahrscheinlich eine [ edit] . Das aber eine so renommierte Anwaltskanzlei da mitmacht, ist schon erstaunlich. Ich denke, wir sollten alle mal Anzeige gegen die Kanzlei wegen versuchten Betrugs stellen, mal sehen wie lange die dann noch mitmachen.

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Strandhafer (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wir alle wissen, ist Share Media höchswahrscheinlich eine [ edit]. Das aber eine so renommierte Anwaltskanzlei da mitmacht, ist schon erstaunlich. Ich denke, wir sollten alle mal Anzeige gegen die Kanzlei wegen versuchten Betrugs stellen, mal sehen wie lange die dann noch mitmachen.



Ich denke, das das nichts bringt, denn dann sind wir beweispflichtig und das dürfte uns sehr schwer fallen. Also, den Mahnbescheid abwarten und Widerspruch einlegen, ist, meiner Meinung nach, der bessere Weg.


----------



## Maat (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Maat, das sind Serienbriefe! Ich nehme an, dass da nur die Adress- und die Einzeldaten von einander abweichen (siehe Scans von Maat). Das anfängliche Problem mit dem Fehler beim Anmeldedatum hat man zwischenzeitlich sicher behoben.




Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht - seit der Bestätigung der "Registrierung" (ich weise hier noch mal auf "Registrierung" hin und nicht "Bestellung" s. Webseite) ist doch alles serienmäßig :-p


----------



## conair2004 (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das das nichts bringt, denn dann sind wir beweispflichtig und das dürfte uns sehr schwer fallen. Also, den Mahnbescheid abwarten und Widerspruch einlegen, ist, meiner Meinung nach, der bessere Weg.



Ich denke eine Anzeige kann mehr helfen als schaden. Die Polizei kümmert sich dann um die Beweise und wenn die erstmal mitkriegen, dass ein paar Anzeigen gegen sie eingegangen sind, werden die bestimmt mit dem Scheiß aufhören, ansonsten ist ihr guter Ruf weg.


----------



## Strandhafer (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke eine Anzeige kann mehr helfen als schaden. Die Polizei kümmert sich dann um die Beweise und wenn die erstmal mitkriegen, dass ein paar Anzeigen gegen sie eingegangen sind, werden die bestimmt mit dem Scheiß aufhören, ansonsten ist ihr guter Ruf weg.



Ich denke ein Beschwerdeschreiben an die Anwaltskammer ist nützlicher, denn die werden der Kanzlei gehörig auf die Finger klopfen. Und 2. finde ich es nicht gut, immer gleich mit der Staatsmacht zu drohen.


----------



## conair2004 (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ein Beschwerdeschreiben an die Anwaltskammer ist nützlicher, denn die werden der Kanzlei gehörig auf die Finger klopfen. Und 2. finde ich es nicht gut, immer gleich mit der Staatsmacht zu drohen.



Ok, ich werde mal ein Schreiben verfassen. Welche Anschrift ist da die richtige? Die von der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer?


----------



## Stefan-SH (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo!

Habe heute auch diesen Brief nekommen wo ich nun auf einmal nur noch die hälfte bezahelen soll! ZU GÜTIG!!:-p 
Ist es normal das auf diesen Anwaltsschreiben die Unterschrift vom Anwalt immer Kopiert ist! Normaler weise unterschreibt doch jeder Anwalt persönlich jeden Brief der rausgeht oder nicht??
Wenn dieser Mahnbescheid kommt, wo reiche ich dann Widerspruch ein??
Bei meinem Amtsgericht??

Wir werden mal abwarten!

Gruß Stefan:-D


----------



## Strandhafer (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich werde mal ein Schreiben verfassen. Welche Anschrift ist da die richtige? Die von der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer?


Ich würde mich erstmal an die zuständige Anwaltskammer in München wenden. Die Adresse findest Du im Telefonbuch oder google danach.


----------



## Maat (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Stefan-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Habe heute auch diesen Brief nekommen wo ich nun auf einmal nur noch die hälfte bezahelen soll! ZU GÜTIG!!:-p
> Ist es normal das auf diesen Anwaltsschreiben die Unterschrift vom Anwalt immer Kopiert ist! Normaler weise unterschreibt doch jeder Anwalt persönlich jeden Brief der rausgeht oder nicht??
> ...



Moin Stefan,

also ich habe schon ein paar Anwaltsschreiben gelesen da war sogar nur ein Stempel drauf "gez. RA *[...]*".

Der Mahnbescheid hat so eine Art Antwort Coupon dran den du einfach zurück senden musst. (Am besten wenn der nicht frankiert ist mit Einschreiben - Rückschein - wenn sowas möglich ist)

Aber erst mal abwarten bzw. totwarten :-D 

Gruß Maat

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## conair2004 (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hier mal etwas zum Mahnbescheid: 
Ist der Mahnbescheid erlassen, stellt die Landesjustizkasse im automatisierten Mahnverfahren eine Kostenrechnung aus, die dem Antragsteller auf dem normalen Postweg übermittelt wird. Parallel wird der Mahnbescheid dem Antragsgegner zugestellt. Dieser hat dann zwei Wochen Zeit, Widerspruch einzulegen. Solange die Kostenrechnung vom Antragsteller nicht an die Landesjustizkasse ausgeglichen ist, wird ein Vollstreckungsbescheid vom Zentralen Mahngericht nicht erlassen. Im manuellen Mahnverfahren sind die Kosten schon bei Stellung des Mahnantrags bezahlt worden.

Im übrigen beträgt die Verjährungsfrist 2 Jahre.


----------



## 2610 Steffen (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich gut. Aber ich glaube nicht das _(...)_.Wer als Anwalt bei so etwas mit macht _(...)_

_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert/juri_


----------



## incognitox (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@Steffen

genau das Gleiche denke ich auch! Und mal ehrlich, wenn ich das Recht auf meiner Seite hätte, würde ich mich nicht mit der Hälfte zufrieden geben, wenn ich den ganzen Betrag kassieren könnte! :scherzkeks: Dieses Anwaltsbüro_ (...)_
Außerdem scheinen die immer in Aktion zu treten wenn Vanilla (ihr erinnert euch) auch dabei ist, vergleicht z.B. mal 
ht*p://w*w.recht-in.de/forum/beitrag.php?nr=108517&site=0 !!! 
Ich möchte betonen, daß es eine Vermutung ist, aber die gehören doch alle irgendwie zusammen..._(...)_

_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert/juri_


----------



## Massi (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Dieser Brief ist ja wohl die Härte, wer nach diesem Schreiben noch was zahlt ist schon selten dämlich.  :-D 

Diesen Anwälten müsste man eigentlich _(...)_

_Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert/juri_


----------



## KingsizeToni (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

servus.
auch mich hat heute ein schreiben der rechtsanwälte h&w beglückt. wortlaut und daten sind identisch mit dem scann von "maat", so dass ich mir diesen hier ersparen kann. erfreulich finde ich den halbzeitwert von nur 3 monaten. (wenn man den von radioaktivem material dagegenhält). wenn es so weitergeht liege ich in 18 monaten unter einem euro :-p . aber spass beiseite. von mir gibts keinen müden cent, da ich über viel sitzfleisch verfüge. ich erwarte nun ultimativ  
den mahnbescheid. natürlich mit reinem gewissen und in aller ruhe.:sun: .
mfg toni


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> . ich erwarte nun ultimativ  den mahnbescheid.


denke mal, dass ich nichts riskiere, wenn ich wette, dass du den nie zu Gesicht bekommen wirst 
:scherzkeks:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> KingsizeToni schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Wette gewinnst du 100%ig. Eher wird Guido Westerwelle Bundeskanzler, als dass hier jemals ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird......


----------



## KingsizeToni (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

danke für die rückenstärkung :thumb: 
mfg toni


----------



## Captain Picard (29 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Als Anschauungsmaterial  aus  Dialerzeiten, um mal zu zeigen, wie ein Mahnbescheid aussieht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

Nur keine Panik, Dialerabzocke war extrem professionell verglichen mit der jetzigen Aboabzocke. 
Glaube kaum, dass das  jemand hier in natura  zu sehen bekommt 
schon  damals (2003)  sank die Zahl der Mahnbescheide dramatisch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=15716#post15716


			
				HDUS Moderator schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht möchte noch jemand genauer ausführen, warum die Anzahl der Mahnbescheide
> gerade beim Mehrwertbetrug stark gegen null tendiert...


----------



## Brooke (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die rückenstärkung :thumb:
> mfg toni


 
da kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!!!!:dafuer:


----------



## Eragon2 (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo leute


Hab heute den 3 brief von H&W bekommen in dem mir mitgeteilt wurde das Dvden eine ausergerichtliche vereinbarung getroffen hatt und mir den fälligen betrag zu halbieren ich soll also jetzt bis zum 4.9.06 81,62€ bezahlen .


Das were ja sogar billiger als wenn ich das abo gleich bezahlt hätte :scherzkeks:


Werde allerdings nicht bezahlen obwohl ich mit dem bezahlen dan entlich ruhe hätte den wenn der mahn bescheid kommt und ich glaube der wird kommen da sie dann damit die meisten nicht bezahler bekommen werden da die meisten keinen einspruch erheben  weil sie davon keine ahnung haben kommen mir die anwalts kosten höher :-? 

Hatt sons schon jemand den dritten Brief ?


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Eragon2 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der mahn bescheid kommt und ich glaube der wird kommen


Er wird nicht kommen, da  das Risiko selbst von einem einzigen  vor Gericht gezerrt zu werden 
viel zu groß ist. Man begnügt sich mit der "fast freiwilligen" Beute.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Eragon2 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der mahn bescheid kommt und ich glaube der wird kommen



Da könnte höchstens der "letzte außergerichtliche Mahnbescheid" von der "Prozeßabteilung" kommen..........


----------



## Brooke (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Eragon2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute
> 
> ich glaube der wird kommen da sie dann damit die meisten nicht bezahler bekommen werden


 
Warum bieten sie dann eine halbierung des betrages an??:roll:


----------



## rene2605 (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bieten sie dann eine halbierung des betrages an??:roll:


Hallo!

Also ich habe heute am 30 August das erste Schreiben erhalten! Und mein Zahlungsziel ist der 31 August, also noch ein bisschen heftiger 

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Am besten grad Morgen zum Anwalt oder?


----------



## Justitia (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich war beim Anwalt und ein Schreiben, dass keine Zahlung erfolgen wird, ist raus. Bin gespannt, ob Vanilla sich darauf hin meldet.

Zum Mahnbescheid: keine Angst  , das Formular zum Widerspruch ist übersichtlich und einfach auszufüllen. Lediglich Datum, Unterschrift und das Kreuz bei "Widerspruch" nicht vergessen. Einer Begründung bedarf es nicht. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist das alles. Meiner Erinnerung nach gilt der Widerspruch sogar bei verspätetem Eingang als Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid. Besser aber gleich Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid einlegen. Es entstehen euch keine Kosten (außer Porto). Lediglich der Antragsteller muss zahlen :-p und dass ist in diesem Fall ja wohl mehr als richtig. Wenn die es überhaupt so weit kommen lassen. Sie müssen damit rechnen, dass Widerspruch eingelegt wird und dann geht es ins gerichtliche Verfahren. Hier müssen sie die Forderung beweisen und glaubhaft machen.

MfG
und weiter durchhalten


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				rene2605 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Am besten grad Morgen zum Anwalt oder?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158548#post158548
Wenn ich  so dein erstes Posting sehe   und du  die andern Postings danach gründlich liest, 
sollte es doch nicht schwer sein die richtige Enscheidung *sehr gelassen* zu treffen....


----------



## Captain Picard (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Justitia schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Mahnbescheid: keine Angst  , das Formular zum Widerspruch ist übersichtlich und einfach auszufüllen.


Bebilderte Anleitung dazu gibt es seit Jahren  im Forum
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Die Ratschläge sind ok, verbreiten aber mehr Unruhe als nötig, da  bisher noch  nie eines
 dieser  "Unternehmen"  soweit gegangen ist.  Es wäre ein Festessen sowas in 
die Finger  zu kriegen. :fdevilt: 

cp


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Mahnbescheid:

http://www2.bremen.de/justizsenator/amtsgericht-bremen/formulare/mahnbescheid.jpg

Widerspruch:

http://www2.bremen.de/justizsenator/amtsgericht-bremen/formulare/widerspruch.jpg


----------



## KingsizeToni (30 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

servus.
da beginnt wohl das grosse resteabfischen vor dem rückzug. um danach in die gleichen fussstapfen tretend mit einer neuen "geschäftsidee" wiederzukommen.
ich wünsche dem [......] austrianer jedenfalls nicht "petri heil".
mfg toni

[......]

_Wort und letzten Satz entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Justitia (31 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Bebilderte Anleitung dazu gibt es seit Jahren  im Forum
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338



Sorry, ich bin neu im Forum und wollte nicht ab 2002 herumstöbern  
Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass jeder nützlich Informationen erhält oder? Auch wenn sie vielleicht mal doppelt sind.

Es gibt auch noch den manuellen Mahnbescheid, der sieht etwas anders aus :-p Aber du hast Recht, keine Pferde scheu machen. Ich denke auch, so weit gehen die nicht. Ihre Ansprüche haben keinen Halt.

MfG
und einen schönen Tag


----------



## Strandhafer (31 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Forum,

ich habe gerade mit meinem Rechtsanwalt telefoniert und er hat mir gesagt, das er einen Brief an H & W geschrieben hat, aus dem hervorgeht, das wir nicht bezahlen werden.:smile: Sobald ich die Kopie mit dem genauen Wortlaut habe, melde ich mich wieder.

Gruß

Strandhafer


----------



## SEP (31 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit meinem Rechtsanwalt telefoniert und er hat mir gesagt, das er einen Brief an H & W geschrieben hat, aus dem hervorgeht, das wir nicht bezahlen werden. ...


Wenn da wirklich nur dieses drin steht, ist ein Zitat hier nicht notwendig. Das kannst du nämlich fast genau so gut formulieren wie die Rechtsverdreher ...


----------



## conair2004 (31 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Strandhafer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forum,
> 
> ich habe gerade mit meinem Rechtsanwalt telefoniert und er hat mir gesagt, das er einen Brief an H & W geschrieben hat, aus dem hervorgeht, das wir nicht bezahlen werden.:smile: Sobald ich die Kopie mit dem genauen Wortlaut habe, melde ich mich wieder.
> 
> ...



Bitte stell mal einen Scan von dem Brief ein und halte uns weiter auf dem laufenden, was die Anwälte antworten. :thumb:


----------



## Strandhafer (31 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, wie ich den Anwalt kenne, steht da mehr drin. Aber ich habe die Kopie noch nicht.


----------



## Strandhafer (31 August 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Strandhafer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobald ich die Kopie habe, werde ich dieses tun.


----------



## anonym_surfer (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Schaut euch mal an, was ich einem anderen Forum gelesen habe:


			
				Ein gewisser "Jurist" schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Als Jurist muss ich leider Ihren Äußerungen widersprechen. Ich habe selbst vor einiger Zeit, auf Grund von Mandantenmeldungen, eine „Testanmeldung“ gemacht. Hierbei musste ich feststellen, dass der Betreiber der Seite den Ablauf 100%ig rechtskonform abwickelt. Es gibt selbstverständlich immer Angriffspunkte, die letztlich vor Gericht aber keinen Bestand haben, da die Teilnahmebedingungen und AGB sowohl während dem Anmeldevorgang aktiv bestätigt werden als auch nochmals mit der Bestätigungsemail zugestellt werden. Da es sich um ein Abonnement handelt und ausdrücklich dieses per Vorkasse gezahlt werden muss, besteht die Zahlungsverpflichtung ab dem Ablauf der Widerrufspflicht, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein rechtsverbindlicher Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
> 
> ...


Also ich glaube, da steckt einer von DVDen.de dahinter.
Gruss: a_s


----------



## Captain Picard (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaube, da steckt einer von DVDen.de dahinter.
> Gruss: a_s


Dein Glaube ist berechtigt. Nur Trolle schreiben einen solchen Blödsinn, der zudem sehr  nah  an
 unerlaubte  Rechtsberatung grenzt.

cp


----------



## SEP (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ein gewisser "Jurist" schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei musste ich feststellen, dass der Betreiber der Seite den Ablauf 100%ig rechtskonform abwickelt. (...)
> Da es sich um ein Abonnement handelt und ausdrücklich dieses per Vorkasse gezahlt werden muss, besteht die Zahlungsverpflichtung ab dem Ablauf der Widerrufs*pflicht*, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein rechtsverbindlicher Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.


Wenn der Jurist ist ... :wall:



			
				AS schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaube, da steckt einer von DVDen.de dahinter.
> Gruss: a_s


Hoffen wir's - wenn's wirklich ein Aachener Anwalt wäre :bang:


----------



## KatzenHai (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Ein gewisser "Jurist" schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
> 
> Als Jurist muss ich leider Ihren Äußerungen widersprechen. Ich habe selbst vor einiger Zeit, auf Grund von Mandantenmeldungen, eine „Testanmeldung“ gemacht. Hierbei musste ich feststellen, dass der Betreiber der Seite den Ablauf 100%ig rechtskonform abwickelt. Es gibt selbstverständlich immer Angriffspunkte, die letztlich vor Gericht aber keinen Bestand haben, da die Teilnahmebedingungen und AGB sowohl während dem Anmeldevorgang aktiv bestätigt werden als auch nochmals mit der Bestätigungsemail zugestellt werden. Da es sich um ein Abonnement handelt und ausdrücklich dieses per Vorkasse gezahlt werden muss, besteht die Zahlungsverpflichtung ab dem Ablauf der Widerrufspflicht, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein rechtsverbindlicher Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.


:vlol:
make my (fri)day!!​
Herrliche Stilblüte, das.

Also, einmal für alle zum Mitschreiben:
1. Teilnahmebedingungen und AGBs sind nicht wirksam, nur weil man sie mehrfach anklicken musste. Höchstens sind sie einbezogen - der Inhalt ist unabhängig zu werten (2. Semester Jura).

2. Eine Bestätigungsmail wird juristisch nicht "zugestellt", sondern verschickt (3. Semester Jura). 

Und zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht "vereinbarte" Vertragsklauseln (AGB) kommen dann zu spät, um noch Vertragsinhalt zu werden (2. Semester Jura).

3. Abonnements müssen wahrlich nicht per Vorkasse gezahlt werden (alle Semester Jura: "Wo soll das stehen?")

4. Eine Widerrufspflicht, die ablaufen könnte, existiert nicht. rotfl

5. Jede Zahlungspflicht ("synallagmatische Gegenleistungspflicht") besteht zum vereinbarten oder gesetzlichen Zeitpunkt während des Vertrags, nicht wegen und mit Wirksamkeit eines Vertrags (1. Semester Jura). 

6. Auch während der (vielleicht gemeinten) Widerrufsfrist besteht natürlich schon ein rechtsverbindlicher Vertrag (2. Semester Jura).


Neulich war hier schon mal so ein Jurist thematisiert, der angeblich alles ganz genau wusste - *lasst euch nicht in's Boxhorn jagen!!*


----------



## SEP (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Fake-Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe selbst vor einiger Zeit, auf Grund von Mandantenmeldungen, eine „Testanmeldung“ gemacht. Hierbei musste ich feststellen, dass der Betreiber der Seite den Ablauf 100%ig rechtskonform abwickelt.


Immerhin - wenn das stimmt, hat der Fake-Jurist ja auch gezahlt, oder?!?


----------



## Brooke (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				anonym_surfer schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut euch mal an, was ich einem anderen Forum gelesen habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Hi, Wo hast du das denn gelesen?


----------



## anonym_surfer (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Brooke schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Wo hast du das denn gelesen?


Im Gulli Board


----------



## incognitox (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> "Ich kann an dieser Stelle also allen, die bei DVDEN.DE in die Lockfalle der Share Media Ltd. gegangen sind, raten, die Rechnungen zu zahlen, da sonst horrende weitere Kosten durch Anwaltsgebühren hinzukommen."


 

Lockfalle?  aha
Es gibt überhaupt keine Rechtsgrundlage...! 
Manman, ich bin auch angehender Jurist, aber niemand würde so einen Mist schreiben, und dabei am Anfang eines solchen Schreiben darauf hinweisen. Lasst euch bloß nicht an der Nase rumführen! 
Ich freue mich schon auf den Mahnbescheid :scherzkeks:


----------



## Der Jurist (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Neulich war hier schon mal so ein Jurist thematisiert, der angeblich alles ganz genau wusste - *lasst euch nicht in's Boxhorn jagen!!*



Kann ich nur unterstreichen. Von einem Assessor Troll muss man sich nicht verwirren lassen.


----------



## kleinerpirat (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Massi schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> also ich bin auch auf die tolle Seite des Österreichers reingefallen und habe am Montag auch die erste Mahnung von Vanilla Pay erhalten.
> 
> ...


Das ist richtig und zwar gemäß §§312b, 355II Nr.1 BGB.....

Bitte nicht streichen, sonst weiss doch keiner worauf er sich berufen kann!!! Sowas kann ja jeder im BGB selber nachlesen!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				kleinerpirat schrieb:
			
		

> Massi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und so ist das *falsch*!

Es heißt Wider*ruf*, nicht Wider*spruch*, erst einmal.
Und dann stimmt, dass dieser (nicht nur, aber mindestens) so lange möglich ist, wie keine Ware empfangen wurde. Das steht in § 355 Abs. 3 S. 2 BGB.

Einen _§ 355II Nr. 1 BGB_ gibt es nicht!

Und das Ganze gilt auch nur bei Verbraucherverträgen, bei denen ein Widerrufsrecht existiert, also z.B. bei Fernabsatzverträgen gem. § 312b BGB. Nicht generell! Und nicht für Kaufleute!!

Und der oben zitierte § 312*b* BGB sagt auch nur was zu Fernabsatzverträgen, nicht zum Widerrufsrecht. Das steht dort nämlich im § 312*d* BGB ...


Bitte, liebe Leute, schreibt nicht so halbseidenen Blödsinn. Wenn Ihr Euch nicht sicher seid, fragt - oder schaut zumindest nach.

Wie sollen die Mods denn _agents provocateurs_ von normalen Dummerchen unterscheiden, wenn beide Gruppen rechtlichen Unfug schreiben und die Geschassten verunsichern?!??


----------



## Don Pablo (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Eben habe ich mir die neue Ausgabe von PC-Welt zugelegt.
Ein Titelthema daraus ist:



			
				PC-Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Volks-Abzocke enttarnt
> Vorsicht vor den neuen Web-Betrüger-Tricks!


Der Bericht erstreckt sich über 8 Seiten und behandelt die meisten der hier diskutierten Themen.
Zu Beginn wird die Masche am Beispiel von *DVDen.de* dargestellt. 
Dazu heisst es im Bericht:



			
				PC-Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dienst ist ein typisches Beispiel für [email protected] im Internet.


Der Euro für die Zeitschrift ist besser angelegt als bei solchen Brüdern.


----------



## conair2004 (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				incognitox schrieb:
			
		

> > "Ich kann an dieser Stelle also allen, die bei DVDEN.DE in die Lockfalle der Share Media Ltd. gegangen sind, raten, die Rechnungen zu zahlen, da sonst horrende weitere Kosten durch Anwaltsgebühren hinzukommen."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[.....]
_Spekulationen über den Urheber des kritisierten Textes entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## dvill (1 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				Don Pablo schrieb:
			
		

> Eben habe ich mir die neue Ausgabe von PC-Welt zugelegt.
> Ein Titelthema daraus ist:
> 
> 
> ...


Siehe online unter: Ausgetrickst und abgezockt: Die fiesen Tricks im Internet

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (2 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Don Pablo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber aufpassen dabei. Direkt im Text des PCWelt-Artikels sind nämlich Adsense-Anzeigen, die unmittelbar auf genau die Seiten führen, vor denen eigentlich gewarnt wird. Ich weiß ja aus eigener Erfahrung wie schwer es ist, sowas auszufiltern. Aber von einer großen Redaktion sollte man das eigentlich erwarten können...


----------



## exit (8 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Guten Tag!
Wir sind eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma und suchen für einen seriösen Beitrag in einem öffentlich-rechtlichen Magazin, Geschädigte, die im Internet auf vermeintliche Gratisangebote gestoßen sind, wie beispielsweise für DVDs, Produkttests, etc., und danach für ein Abo oder sonstige ungewünschte Leistungen bezahlen mussten.
Wenn Sie Ähnliches erlebt haben und gleichzeitig bereit sind, die Geschehnisse im Fernsehen darzustellen, schreiben Sie bitte an: [email protected].

Exit Film- & Fernsehproduktion


----------



## SEP (8 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Vorstehender Aufruf ist mit den Betreibern abgestimmt.


----------



## Maat (12 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Das hört sich doch sehr interessant an.

Es wäre klasse wenn hier bekannt gegeben wird wann und wo die Ausstrahlung erfolgt.

Hat jemand schon was neues gehört von DVDen?


----------



## KingsizeToni (12 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

servus.
nachdem das ra.-büro h&w mir angeboten hatte, dass mit der zahlung der hälfte meiner "schulden" die sache erledigt sei, (zu zahlen spätestens bis zum 04.09.2006 s.o.) habe ich nichts mehr gehört. nachdem ich die letzte, die allerletzte und die allerallerletzte mahnung, sowie die androhung eines mahnbescheides ignoriert habe und letztendlich auch nicht die hälfte der unberechtigten forderung gezahlt habe, denke ich, dass die gegenseite verstanden hat, dass sie mich nicht mit einem suppenlöffel rasieren kann.:-D 
mfg toni


----------



## 2610 Steffen (12 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				KingsizeToni schrieb:
			
		

> servus.
> nachdem das ra.-büro h&w mir angeboten hatte, dass mit der zahlung der hälfte meiner "schulden" die sache erledigt sei, (zu zahlen spätestens bis zum 04.09.2006 s.o.) habe ich nichts mehr gehört. nachdem ich die letzte, die allerletzte und die allerallerletzte mahnung, sowie die androhung eines mahnbescheides ignoriert habe und letztendlich auch nicht die hälfte der unberechtigten forderung gezahlt habe, denke ich, dass die gegenseite verstanden hat, dass sie mich nicht mit einem suppenlöffel rasieren kann.:-D
> mfg toni


Hallo an alle

Ich habe es ganz genau so gemacht!
Es wird kein Geld von mir geben. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## dorfi (15 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo an alle,

bin auch auf dvden reingefallen, vielen Dank für eure tollen Infos.
Habe heute meinen widerspruch abgeschickt. mal sehen was passiert.
mir haben sie schon mit anwalt gedroht.


----------



## anonym_surfer (15 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dorfi schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen widerspruch abgeschickt.


Meinst du Wider*ruf*? Widerspruch musst du ja nur einreichen, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft.

Übrigends habt Ihr schon gsehen: Wenn man auf der Seite ein bisschen nach unten scrollt, steht wieder das, was zu beginn, als die Seite aufkam, stand


----------



## dorfi (15 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ne, ich meinte widerruf. bin echt mal gespannt was passiert


----------



## Brooke (15 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



anonym_surfer schrieb:


> Meinst du Wider*ruf*? Widerspruch musst du ja nur einreichen, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft.
> 
> Übrigends habt Ihr schon gsehen: Wenn man auf der Seite ein bisschen nach unten scrollt, steht wieder das, was zu beginn, als die Seite aufkam, stand


 

Ja, aber nicht deutlich hervorgehoben und 9 euro mit worten geschrieben und man muß erst nach unten scrollen. Also doch auf abboabz..... ausgelegt.
Mal sehen was wir demnächst von dvden hören werden.
In meiner regionalzeitung stand gestern ein großer Artikel über Abbos. z.B. über hausaufgaben.de und Intelligenztests. Verbraucherzentrale rät auch in der Zeitung nicht zahlen.


----------



## dorfi (15 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Mal ne Frage an alle hier: Hat eigentlich irgendjemand schon mal ne DVD von denen erhalten? Sind die nicht eigentlich auch vertragsbrüchig, wenn sie ihre Pflichten nicht einhalten?


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dorfi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand schon mal ne DVD von denen erhalten?


Ja, ein paar sollen wohl von einem Subunternehmer ausgeliefert worden sein. Die letzte Meldung dazu habe ich im frühen Sommer gelesen, wie sich das heute verhält, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

[satire]Ein Container soll angeblich mit 100000 DVDs ins Hamburger Hafenbecken gefallen sein
und die Versicherung weigert sich zu zahlen, weil die Taucher bisher noch keine DVD im
 Schlamm finden konnten [/satire]


----------



## Maat (15 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Habe heute eine 2. DVD erhalten nachdem ich aber vor 2 Monaten einen Widerruf verfasst habe mit Einschreiben Rückschein. Es kam nur eine Standart E-Mail zurück natürlich ohne ein Rückzahlung.


Hier ein Auszug aus meinem Schreiben:

Meine Adresse


EINSCHREIBEN - Rückschein 
Share Media Ltd. 
Geschäftsführung
Mitterhoferweg 12

4050 Traun 
- Österreich –

							Ort,31.07.2006

Meine Bestellungs-Nr. XXXX und XXXX


Sehr geehrte Geschäftsführung,

hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass mir über ihre Webseite DVDen.de auf unlauterer Weise ein Vertrag aufgezwängt wurde und wende mich daher von jeglichen Forderungen ab.
Ich fechte den Vertrag daher laut § 119 BGB hiermit noch einmal schriftlich wegen Irrtums an.

Ich ergänze folgende Erklärungen hinzu – betone aber hiermit das ich „eigentlich“ überhaupt kein Vertrag mit ihnen eingegangen bin:

Ich mahne Sie hiermit zu Bestellung XXXX ab, da Sie nicht ihren Pflichten (die Lieferung der DVD’s) nachgekommen sind obwohl die Bestellung mit dem Verwendungszweck XXX an ihrem Factor überwiesen worden ist.

Da Sie eine nicht gesetzeskonforme Widerrufsbelehrung nach den 
§§ 355 Abs. 2 BGB durchgeführt haben, widerrufe ich hiermit beide Bestellungen vorsorglich innerhalb der gesetzlichen Frist nach 6 Monaten.

Da die kostenlose DVD aus Bestellung XXX bereits entsiegelt worden ist berechnen Sie mir bitte diese. Die andere zugesandte DVD wurde bereits am gleichen Tag der Zusendung an ihrem Versanddienstleister Crudi.de e.K., Görgenecken 2, 54662 Speicher mit einem Widerrufsschreiben zurückgesendet. Sollte diese nicht bei ihrem Versanddienstleister angekommen sein, berechnen Sie mir auch bitte diese kostenlose DVD. Die Kosten können Sie mit den bereits bezahlten 108€ verrechnen – bitte übweisen Sie den Restbetrag an:
Kontodaten

Ich bitte um Rechnung.

Hochachtungsvoll

XXX


----------



## conair2004 (16 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Anscheinend hat DVDen was dazugelernt. Jetzt steht nämlich auf der Startseite, dass man Share Media Ltd. für das Abonnement von DVDs beauftragt.


----------



## dorfi (16 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

kann hier jetzt eigentlich jemand zu 100% sagen, das wenn man auf die Rechnung und auf die Mahnungen nicht reagiert einem nichts passieren kann?
Ich habe mich mal versucht schlau zu machen. Meiner Meinung nach greift hier 
§123 BGB (arglistige Täuschung), Begründung: auf der Internestseite steht "kostenlos", "gratis". Würde da stehen Abonement würde niemand sich da anmelden. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Wembley (16 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				conair2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend hat DVDen was dazugelernt. Jetzt steht nämlich auf der Startseite, dass man Share Media Ltd. für das Abonnement von DVDs beauftragt.


Ach das ist nichts Neues. Zu Beginn war da auch ein Text. Natürlich ganz unten und der Preis in Worten ausgeschrieben. Schau dir die Screenshots auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads an. Außerdem gefällt mir das Wort "dazugelernt" nicht so sehr. Dazulernen würde er nur, würde er den Preis an prominenter Stelle ganz deutlich hinschreiben. Aber da fehlt wohl der Wille dazu. Technisch gesehen wäre es ja so einfach. Es müssten hauptsächlich zwei Dinge geändert werden:


			
				dvden-Quelltext schrieb:
			
		

> #footer {
> position: absolute;
> top: 700px;
> height: 80px;
> ...


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Können die Leuten, die tatsächlich eine oder mehrere DVDs bekommen habe, hier mal posten, um welche Filme es sich handelte? Mich würde mal interessieren, in welchen Preisklassen da Ware verschickt wird und vor allem in welcher Aktualität.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Maat (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



tuxedo schrieb:


> Können die Leuten, die tatsächlich eine oder mehrere DVDs bekommen habe, hier mal posten, um welche Filme es sich handelte? Mich würde mal interessieren, in welchen Preisklassen da Ware verschickt wird und vor allem in welcher Aktualität.
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias



1. DVD = Traumschiff Surprise
2. DVD = Sag' kein Wort  --> irgend ein Schrottfilm aus 2002


----------



## tuxedo (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Maat schrieb:


> 1. DVD = Traumschiff Surprise
> 2. DVD = Sag' kein Wort  --> irgend ein Schrottfilm aus 2002



Hmmm. Das deckt sich mit meiner Vermutung, dass keine aktuellen und auch nur billige Filme versendet werden. Nach dem aktuellen Zahlungsmodell von dvden zahlt man monatlich 9 Euro. Das sind 108 Euro im Jahr. Bei 5 DVDs (1 Gratis-DVD und jeweils 1 DVD alle drei Monate) zahlt man dann pro DVD 21,60 Euro.

Die beiden oben genannten Filme kosten aktuell deutlich weniger. Meines Erachtens sogar so viel weniger, dass die Grenzen zum Wucher nicht mehr weit entfernt sein können. Wohlgemerkt: der Preis von 21,60 Euro kommt nur dadurch zustande, dass die Gratis-DVD mit eingerechnet ist. Sonst wär der Preis pro DVD noch teurer.

Das DVD-Abo ist also teurer als der Einzelkauf der Filme. Sollte das aber eigentlich nicht anders herum sein? So stellt sich die Frage, welcher Sinn ein solches Abo für den Kunden macht? Offensichtlich hat nur der Anbieter Vorteile - der Kunde finanzielle Nachteile. Klare [......].


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



tuxedo schrieb:


> Offensichtlich hat nur der Anbieter Vorteile.


Aber klar doch, er kann nachweisen, dass er was versendet (kann das tricky.at auch?) Es war schon immer kein Geheimnis, wenn einer dubiose Machenschaften mit halbwegs ordentlichen Produkten vermengt, er gute Chancen hat, seinen Hals aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Dann braucht es nur noch ein agressiver Anwalt dazu, der den "seriösen" Geschäftsmann vertritt und schon lösen sich einige Bedenken in sich auf.


----------



## Wembley (17 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm. Das deckt sich mit meiner Vermutung, dass keine aktuellen und auch nur billige Filme versendet werden. Nach dem aktuellen Zahlungsmodell von dvden zahlt man monatlich 9 Euro. Das sind 108 Euro im Jahr. Bei 5 DVDs (1 Gratis-DVD und jeweils 1 DVD alle drei Monate) zahlt man dann pro DVD 21,60 Euro.
> 
> Die beiden oben genannten Filme kosten aktuell deutlich weniger.



Ohne mich auf die Jagd nach dem günstigsten Angebot gemacht zu haben, lassen sich per Internet folgende Preise (ohne Versandkosten) eruieren:

Traumschiff Surprise - ca. 8 Euro
Sag' kein Wort - ca. 5 Euro

Wenn man noch bedenkt, dass die ihre DVDs in Massen bestellen können, wird es natürlich noch um einiges billiger. Wie schon oft angesprochen, kann sich der User die Filme ja nicht aussuchen. Maat z.B. kann sich laut seinen Aussagen nicht für "Sag kein Wort" begeistern und auch an einem "Werk" wie "Traumschiff Surprise" scheiden sich ordentlich die Geister.

Man stelle sich vor, jemand würde so etwas mit Musik-CDs aufziehen: Der Techno-Fan würde dann die "Wildecker Herzbuben" vorgesetzt bekommen und ein Liebhaber des deutschen Schlagers würde mit Motörhead-Songs zwangsbeglückt werden.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Brooke (18 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber klar doch, er kann nachweisen, dass er was versendet (kann das tricky.at auch?) Es war schon immer kein Geheimnis, wenn einer dubiose Machenschaften mit halbwegs ordentlichen Produkten vermengt, er gute Chancen hat, seinen Hals aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Dann braucht es nur noch ein agressiver Anwalt dazu, der den "seriösen" Geschäftsmann vertritt und schon lösen sich einige Bedenken in sich auf.


 


die Aussage entspricht zwar der Wahrheit und es ist in der Realität auch so, macht aber den Geschädigten " sehr viel Mut"!:unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Mit den Geschädigten hat das nichts zu tun, das war ein Hinweis zur Fallbewältigung an sich und zur Erläuterung wieso da von Amts wegen nichts voran geht. Tröstende Worte für die Betroffenen gibt es hier immer wieder mal, vor allem von ihnen selbst, untereinander - das sollte reichen!


----------



## jupp11 (18 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Brooke schrieb:


> die Aussage entspricht zwar der Wahrheit und es ist in der Realität auch so, macht aber den Geschädigten " sehr viel Mut"!:unzufrieden:


nu sieh das mal nicht so pessimistisch. Reducals Kommentar zielt auf  die strafrechtliche Seite.
Mit dem Zivilrecht hat das herzlich wenig zu tun. Ich bezweifle (und da stehe ich nicht allein mit dieser Ansicht)
dürften  die Herrschaften herzlich wenig Chancen haben mit ihren  angeblichen Ansprüchen  vor Gericht 
durchzukommen, so sie es denn überhaupt wagen.

@Reducal
verwirr die User nicht zusätzlich, damit ist niemandem gedient


----------



## Brooke (18 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



jupp11 schrieb:


> nu sieh das mal nicht so pessimistisch. Reducals Kommentar zielt auf  die strafrechtliche Seite.
> Mit dem Zivilrecht hat das herzlich wenig zu tun. Ich bezweifle (und da stehe ich nicht allein mit dieser Ansicht)
> dürften  die Herrschaften herzlich wenig Chancen haben mit ihren  angeblichen Ansprüchen  vor Gericht
> durchzukommen, so sie es denn überhaupt wagen.
> ...


Alles klar und vielen Dank für die Antwort


----------



## Strandhafer (19 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo und Guten Morgen,

hat eigentlich in letzter Zeit, mal wieder jemand etwas von den Anwälten H & W gehört. Bis gestern haben sie auf das Schreiben meines Anwaltes nicht reagiert. Das Schreiben ist vom 21.08. Mein Anwalt hat am 30.08. geantwortet. Die werden doch wohl nicht etwa Ruhe geben. 

Auch den Brief über die reduzierte Forderung habe ich noch nicht erhalten. Das betrübt mich doch sehr:cry2:


----------



## KatzenHai (19 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> hat eigentlich in letzter Zeit, mal wieder jemand etwas von den Anwälten H & W gehört. Bis gestern haben sie auf das Schreiben meines Anwaltes nicht reagiert. Das Schreiben ist vom 21.08. Mein Anwalt hat am 30.08. geantwortet. Die werden doch wohl nicht etwa Ruhe geben.


Vielleicht brauchen die Kollegen länger, wenn sie keine Standardschreiben schicken, sondern sich mit Einwänden auseinandersetzen müssen/sollen/wollen ?? :gruebel:


----------



## abzockblogger (23 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo
[...]
Alle Foren- oder Blogbetreiber sollten verdächtige Kommentare mal überprüfen...

_[Spekulation entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Maat (25 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hier etwas interessantes für Jedermann [...]

_[Link entfernt. Die Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit und rechtliche Problemfreiheit der dortigen Informationen kann von hier aus nicht beurteilt werden. (bh)]_


----------



## Strandhafer (26 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade den Beitrag über Vanilla gelesen, das trifft mich wirklich tief.

Vielleicht kommen sie dabei ja auch auf die Fa. aus Traun. Wenn die beiden Firmen, die gleiche Anwaltskanzlei haben, hat die erstmal andere Probleme als fotokopierte Androhungen  von Mahnbescheiden zu verschicken.

Mein Mitgefühl hält sich jedenfalls in Grenzen.


----------



## Brooke (26 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Schöööön!!! :-D :-p :sun:


----------



## dorfi (27 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo, was gibts denn neues von Vanilla


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dorfi schrieb:


> Hallo, was gibts denn neues von Vanilla


http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=392
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43486
Auch mal selber im übrigen Forum lesen und über den Zaun schaun, es lohnt sich.


----------



## KingsizeToni (28 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

da hat vanilla wohl den oft zitierten bogen überspannt. schon in der bibel wird die gier als todsünde bezeichnet. und die ehrenwerten rechtsanwälte h&w sind sicherlich ob ihrer klientel aus allen wolken gefallen. ich nicht! ich habe darauf gewartet! mit allen geschädigten in dieser angelegenheit freut sich
euer toni.:-D


----------



## 2610 Steffen (28 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



KingsizeToni schrieb:


> da hat vanilla wohl den oft zitierten bogen überspannt. schon in der bibel wird die gier als todsünde bezeichnet. und die ehrenwerten rechtsanwälte h&w sind sicherlich ob ihrer klientel aus allen wolken gefallen. ich nicht! ich habe darauf gewartet! mit allen geschädigten in dieser angelegenheit freut sich
> euer toni.:-D


Ich freue mich auch ganz toll

Gruß Steffen


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hätte wer weiß was drum gegeben, wenn ich diese Kinnlade hätte fallen sehen können  :lol:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Hätte wer weiß was drum gegeben, wenn ich diese Kinnlade hätte fallen sehen können  :lol:



...so was musste ja kommen! Aber Leute, das ein ein alltäglicher Prozess, wie er nicht selten in deutschen Beamtenstuben koordiniert und hier und da auch ein-/umgesetzt wird.

Das Mitleid mit den Betroffenen hier hält sich sicher bei allen Geschädigten und den interessierten Lesern in mikroskopischen Grenzen. Dennoch sind sicher viele Fragen noch offen und die werden bestimmt erst mit der Zeit beantwortet. Die Maßnahmen  von Polizei und StA in München sind ein Anfang, um die Problematik möglichst lückenlos aufzuklären. Der Anfang vom Ende bei dem betroffenen Unternehmen muss das aber zwangsläufig nicht gewesen sein, auch wenn sich das viele wünschen.
Also freut euch nicht zu früh oder besser gesagt - nicht so heftig. Wer weiß schon, was als nächstes kommt? Immerhin waren die letzten Mahner hier bei DVDen nicht die Vanillis sondern die Anwälte H&W.


----------



## conair2004 (29 September 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ...so was musste ja kommen! Aber Leute, das ein ein alltäglicher Prozess, wie er nicht selten in deutschen Beamtenstuben koordiniert und hier und da auch ein-/umgesetzt wird.
> 
> Das Mitleid mit den Betroffenen hier hält sich sicher bei allen Geschädigten und den interessierten Lesern in mikroskopischen Grenzen. Dennoch sind sicher viele Fragen noch offen und die werden bestimmt erst mit der Zeit beantwortet. Die Maßnahmen  von Polizei und StA in München sind ein Anfang, um die Problematik möglichst lückenlos aufzuklären. Der Anfang vom Ende bei dem betroffenen Unternehmen muss das aber zwangsläufig nicht gewesen sein, auch wenn sich das viele wünschen.
> Also freut euch nicht zu früh oder besser gesagt - nicht so heftig. Wer weiß schon, was als nächstes kommt? Immerhin waren die letzten Mahner hier bei DVDen nicht die Vanillis sondern die Anwälte H&W.



Ich freu mich lieber jetzt schon:megacool: 
Mal sehen wann das Büro von H&W untersucht wird?!:dafuer:


----------



## Brooke (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo

ich habe folgendes bei gulli:board entdeckt: http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showpost.php?p=372717&postcount=269

ich glaube nicht unbedingt, daß das echt ist könnte auch von den Abbo betreiber so dargestellt sein. Das wäre sonst der 1.Fall.


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Mit DVDen hat das aber nichts zu tun. Ja, es gab schon hier und da ein paar Mahnbescheide, die ich persönlich aber allenfalls als Versuchsballons bezeichne. Die geringe Anzahl ist dazu geeignet, zumindest das gern gebrauchte Argument zu entkräften, es gäbe nie einen Mahnbescheid. Aber so richtig bekannt geworden ist das bislang noch nicht.


----------



## Brooke (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Brooke schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich habe folgendes bei gulli:board entdeckt: http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showpost.php?p=372717&postcount=269
> 
> ich glaube nicht unbedingt, daß das echt ist könnte auch von den Abbo betreiber so dargestellt sein. Das wäre sonst der 1.Fall.


Siehe auch: http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=38889&page=27&pp=10


----------



## Brooke (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mit DVDen hat das aber nichts zu tun. Ja, es gab schon hier und da ein paar Mahnbescheide, die ich persönlich aber allenfalls als Versuchsballons bezeichne. Die geringe Anzahl ist dazu geeignet, zumindest das gern gebrauchte Argument zu entkräften, es gäbe nie einen Mahnbescheid. Aber so richtig bekannt geworden ist das bislang noch nicht.


 

Ja mit dvden hat das nichts zu tun und es beunruhigt mich auch nicht sonderlich. die Abbo betreiber würden sich sonst noch freuen.


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ein Mahnbescheid, na und? Wer den empfängt, kann widersprechen oder muss zahlen. Widerspruchsführer werden dann entweder mit einer Klage konfrontiert oder der Forderungssteller lässt das dann doch wieder sein. Das (der Versuchsballon) kostet dem nicht die Welt und Rechenschaft für sein "Geschäftsmodell" ist er mit diesem Mahnbescheid auch niemandem schuldig.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das (der Versuchsballon) kostet dem nicht die Welt .


Der kostet außer Porto und Vordruck so gut wie nichts. ganz wichtig:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=15709#post15709


> man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"
> http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/recht/themen/verfahrensrecht/gerichtliche_mahnung/


----------



## Teleton (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Sehe ich auch so, Versuchsballon weils Mahnverfahren ja nicht viel kostet. Nach Eingang des Widerspruchs ist erstmal Schluss. Die Sache geht erst weiter wenn einer der beiden Beteiligten die Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragt und die restlichen Gerichtskosten zahlt. Ohne Zahlung der Gerichtskosten ruht die Sache bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag. 
Für den Antragsteller aber nicht ganz ungefährlich. Der Betroffene muss nicht warten ob der Antragsteller sich bequemt irgendwann Klage einzureichen sondern kann den Gegner in ein Klageverfahren zwingen indem er selber entsprechenden Antrag stellt (und Gerichtskosten vorlegt). Dann muss der Antragsteller entweder klagen oder Klage zurücknehmen. Bei Klagerücknahme trägt er die Kosten des Verfahrens.


----------



## Maat (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Teleton schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, Versuchsballon weils Mahnverfahren ja nicht viel kostet. Nach Eingang des Widerspruchs ist erstmal Schluss. Die Sache geht erst weiter wenn einer der beiden Beteiligten die Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragt und die restlichen Gerichtskosten zahlt. Ohne Zahlung der Gerichtskosten ruht die Sache bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag.
> Für den Antragsteller aber nicht ganz ungefährlich. Der Betroffene muss nicht warten ob der Antragsteller sich bequemt irgendwann Klage einzureichen sondern kann den Gegner in ein Klageverfahren zwingen indem er selber entsprechenden Antrag stellt (und Gerichtskosten vorlegt). Dann muss der Antragsteller entweder klagen oder Klage zurücknehmen. Bei Klagerücknahme trägt er die Kosten des Verfahrens.



Wie teuer sind denn die Gerichtskosten so im Durchschnitt? Hängt das vom Streitwert ab?


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Maat schrieb:


> Wie teuer sind denn die Gerichtskosten so im Durchschnitt? Hängt das vom Streitwert ab?


Schwer zu sagen, bisher hat es ja noch keine in diesen Fällen  gegeben...

j.


----------



## Maat (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, bisher hat es ja noch keine in diesen Fällen  gegeben...
> 
> j.



Nein ich mein das Allgemein gehalten... und ich denke mal schon dass schon mal eine Verhandlung war in dem irgendwer wen verklagt hatte :-p :-p :-p :-


----------



## Teleton (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Maat schrieb:


> Wie teuer sind denn die Gerichtskosten so im Durchschnitt? Hängt das vom Streitwert ab?


Ja, bei einem Streitwert bis 300,- € sind es 75,- € davon hat der Antragsteller 18,- € schon für das Mahnverfahren bezahlt, restlich also 57,-€. Dazu kommen dann ggf. noch Anwaltskosten iHv ca 85,-Euro pro Anwalt (Unterliegender zahlt beide) + Kosten für Zeugen, Sachverständige usw.


----------



## Strandhafer (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich habe seit dem Schreiben meines Anwaltes an H&W nichts mehr in dieser Angelegenheit gehört. Bis gestern ist keine Antwort auf das Schreiben vom 30.08.06 eingegangen, weder bei mir noch bei meinem Anwalt.

Leute verbreitet hier keine Panik, was den Mahnbescheid angeht. Der Thread betrifft weder DVDen noch H&W und nur darum geht es hier im Moment.

Ich warte z.Z. einfach nur ab, was passiert und reagiere dann, wenn es nötig ist. Ich glaube und ich hoffe aber, das nichts passieren wird. Wenn es Euch möglich ist, verhaltet Euch auch so.

Ich werde jetzt ruhig schlafen gehen und mir weder von DVDen noch von H&W den Schlaf rauben lassen.

Gute Nacht


----------



## anonym_surfer (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich will euch nur mal diesen Link zeigen. Von DVDen.de selber.
Es gibt noch unzählige weitere Files in diesem Ordner. z.B. steht, wer schon bezahlt hat und welche Widerrufe abgelehnt wurden. Wieviel diese Person verdient, wenn etwa 10 von 100 bezahlen. Wieviel er H.-W. bezahlen muss. Wieviel er Vanillapay bezahlen musste.. usw..


----------



## Strandhafer (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



anonym_surfer schrieb:


> Ich will euch nur mal diesen Link zeigen. Von DVDen.de selber.
> Es gibt noch unzählige weitere Files in diesem Ordner. z.B. steht, wer schon bezahlt hat und welche Widerrufe abgelehnt wurden. Wieviel diese Person verdient, wenn etwa 10 von 100 bezahlen. Wieviel er H.-W. bezahlen muss. Wieviel er Vanillapay bezahlen musste.. usw..



Und was sollte das jetzt? Die Threads sind teilweise bis zu 5 Jahre alt und teilweise schon vorher mal über Threads dahin verlinkt worden. Das bringt uns doch nicht weiter. Es zeigt nur, wie lange das gut ging und das er einen guten Schnitt gemacht hat. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## anonym_surfer (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Und was sollte das jetzt? Die Threads sind teilweise bis zu 5 Jahre alt und teilweise schon vorher mal über Threads dahin verlinkt worden. Das bringt uns doch nicht weiter. Es zeigt nur, wie lange das gut ging und das er einen guten Schnitt gemacht hat. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


Wenn du vielleicht ein bisschen weiterlesen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass nicht nur das abrufbar ist. Dort befinden sich auch noch Daten, von anderen Leuten, welche auf diese Sache reingeflogen sind. Ich hätte auch das hineinstellen können, nur hätte ich dann gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstossen.
Ich nehme mal an, dass die auch gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstossen. Nur weiss ich es nicht, da ich noch nicht Jurist bin.
Und was das dir bringt, weiss ich nicht, ist mir auch egal, aber viele Leute sind für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Strandhafer (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



anonym_surfer schrieb:


> Wenn du vielleicht ein bisschen weiterlesen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass nicht nur das abrufbar ist. Dort befinden sich auch noch Daten, von anderen Leuten, welche auf diese Sache reingeflogen sind. Ich hätte auch das hineinstellen können, nur hätte ich dann gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstossen.
> Ich nehme mal an, dass die auch gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstossen. Nur weiss ich es nicht, da ich noch nicht Jurist bin.
> Und was das dir bringt, weiss ich nicht, ist mir auch egal, aber viele Leute sind für jeden Hinweis dankbar.



Das war nicht als Kritik gemeint, es war zugegeben eine schlechte Formulierung. Mach Dich mal schlau, ob es gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstößt und ob man dagegen vorgehen  kann.

Ich habe alle Links ausprobiert, einige Seiten blocken ab.


----------



## Brooke (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



anonym_surfer schrieb:


> Ich will euch nur mal diesen Link zeigen. Von DVDen.de selber.
> Es gibt noch unzählige weitere Files in diesem Ordner. z.B. steht, wer schon bezahlt hat und welche Widerrufe abgelehnt wurden. Wieviel diese Person verdient, wenn etwa 10 von 100 bezahlen. Wieviel er H.-W. bezahlen muss. Wieviel er Vanillapay bezahlen musste.. usw..


 

der Link mit selben Wortlautals Beschreibung ist von
BOO Company


----------



## anonym_surfer (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Links ausprobiert, einige Seiten blocken ab.


Ja, habe ich gesehen. Die meisten sind auch schon ziemlich alt.


Brooke schrieb:


> der Link mit selben Wortlaut als Beschreibung ist von
> BOO Company


Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Komisch ist jetzt nur, dass die Leute von DVDen.de die Links blockiert haben. Ich komme nicht mehr auf den o.g. Link und auch nicht mehr auf die anderen.
Da ich aber alle Files Lokal habe, kann ich immer noch schauen, ob das ganze gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstösst.


----------



## Brooke (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



anonym_surfer schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich gesehen. Die meisten sind auch schon ziemlich alt.
> 
> Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
> Komisch ist jetzt nur, dass die Leute von DVDen.de die Links blockiert haben. Ich komme nicht mehr auf den o.g. Link und auch nicht mehr auf die anderen.
> Da ich aber alle Files Lokal habe, kann ich immer noch schauen, ob das ganze gegen das Datenschutzgesetz verstösst.


Hallo, @anononym_surfer

siehe [........]
Nicht so wichtig.
aber der link geht wirklich nicht mehr.


----------



## much263 (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



ktank schrieb:


> Wie amüsant? Was sollen wir dann tun, wenn wir diese Mahnung von Vanillapay (108€) bekommen haben??Mfg


Ja grüss gott. Habe die mahnung auch bekommen und hab sie blöderweise bezahl, was kann ich tun?


----------



## 2610 Steffen (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



much263 schrieb:


> Ja grüss gott. Habe die mahnung auch bekommen und hab sie blöderweise bezahl, was kann ich tun?


Hallo

Lese von Seite 1 - 84 alles mal in aller Ruhe durch und dann bist du viel entspannter.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Maat (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



2610 Steffen schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Lese von Seite 1 - 84 alles mal in aller Ruhe durch und dann bist du viel entspannter.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Eine tolle Nachtgeschichte :-D


----------



## Strandhafer (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Das ist ein sehr guter Ratschlag die Seiten zu studieren. Das hat mich vor einigen Monaten ungemein beruhigt und mich vor schlaflosen Nächten bewahrt.

Hat eigentlich jemand, in letzter Zeit, was von dvden oder H&W gehört?


----------



## Maat (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr guter Ratschlag die Seiten zu studieren. Das hat mich vor einigen Monaten ungemein beruhigt und mich vor schlaflosen Nächten bewahrt.
> 
> Hat eigentlich jemand, in letzter Zeit, was von dvden oder H&W gehört?



Ich hab seit dem "Zahl die Hälfe" Schreiben nix mehr gehört.


----------



## conair2004 (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Maat schrieb:


> Ich hab seit dem "Zahl die Hälfe" Schreiben nix mehr gehört.



Ich habe als letztes den ersten Brief von den Anwälten bekommen, aber das ist auch schon über 4 Wochen her....Haben die`s etwa aufgegeben?:spitz:


----------



## th269 (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo !

Wollte mich nach einigen Wochen der Beobachtung auch mal melden.
Ich habe ( natürlich ) das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen auch, bin seit 3,5 Wochen über die 1. Mahnung drüber weg.
Habe mehrfach mitgeteilt das ich das ganze Spiel so nicht mitmache und Dank einer guten Rechtsschutzversicherung einem langen Rechtsstreit gelassen entgegen sehe.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## conair2004 (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



th269 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Wollte mich nach einigen Wochen der Beobachtung auch mal melden.
> Ich habe ( natürlich ) das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen auch, bin seit 3,5 Wochen über die 1. Mahnung drüber weg.
> ...



Ich hoffe du hast keine Selbstbeteiligung bei deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung, ansonsten musst du nämlich noch 200€ aus eigener Tasche bezahlen und ob das dann noch billiger ist?


----------



## Massi (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast keine Selbstbeteiligung bei deiner Rechtsschutzversicherung, ansonsten musst du nämlich noch 200€ aus eigener Tasche bezahlen und ob das dann noch billiger ist?



Ich weiss nicht, wie das andere hier im Forum sehen, aber ich für meinen Teil zahle lieber Selbsbeteilgung als das ich den Betreibern von DVDen oder ähnlichem Geld bezahle.


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Es stellt sich ohnehin die Frage, ob da überhaupt noch jmd. was in Sachen DVDen von den Rechnungsempfängern will. Die letzten Inkassoversuche durch die Münchener Anwälte H&W sind nun auch schon wieder gute vier Wochen her und seit dem ist doch so einiges passiert. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man sich dahingehend nicht mehr bemüht und sich eher ernsthafter Interessenvertretung in anderen Angelegenheiten widmet. Schade nur, dass es unüblich ist, einem Mahnungsempfänger gegenüber die Einstellung des Forderungsmanagements zu erklären. Das bedeutet, dass die Widerspruchsführer bis zum Nimmerleinstag im Unklaren über den Verlauf der Forderungssache gelassen werden.


----------



## Strandhafer (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> Es stellt sich ohnehin die Frage, ob da überhaupt noch jmd. was in Sachen DVDen von den Rechnungsempfängern will. Die letzten Inkassoversuche durch die Münchener Anwälte H&W sind nun auch schon wieder gute vier Wochen her und seit dem ist doch so einiges passiert. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man sich dahingehend nicht mehr bemüht und sich eher ernsthafter Interessenvertretung in anderen Angelegenheiten widmet. Schade nur, dass es unüblich ist, einem Mahnungsempfänger gegenüber die Einstellung des Forderungsmanagements zu erklären. Das bedeutet, dass die Widerspruchsführer bis zum Nimmerleinstag im Unklaren über den Verlauf der Forderungssache gelassen werden.



Das sehe ich genauso, ich glaube das die Rechtsanwälte im Moment, ohne hämisch sein zu wollen, andere Probleme haben, als Forderungsmanagement zu betreiben.

Auch mit Deinem letzten Satz, Reducal, hast Du Recht. Es wäre schön, wenn einem mitgeteilt würde, das kein Inkasso mehr betrieben wird. So muss man halt auf das Eintreten der Verjährung warten. Die in meinem Fall, glaube ich, am 31.12.2009 eintritt.


----------



## Wembley (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn einem mitgeteilt würde, das kein Inkasso mehr betrieben wird. So muss man halt auf das Eintreten der Verjährung warten. Die in meinem Fall, glaube ich, am 31.12.2009 eintritt.


Das möchte ich unterstreichen. Dass es der eine oder andere nach ein oder zwei Jahren nochmal versucht, mit schön formulierten Briefen ein paar "Kunden" zum zahlen zu bewegen, kann nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden. Es brauchen nur ein paar wenige zu bezahlen und schon hat es sich für ihn rentiert.


----------



## KingsizeToni (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Maat schrieb:


> Ich hab seit dem "Zahl die Hälfe" Schreiben nix mehr gehört.



Servus.
Das Schreiben "zahl die Hälfte" war in meinem Fall auf den 21.08.2006 datiert. Seitdem habe ich Ruhe. Nochmal für alle, die hier Informationen suchen:
nicht reagieren! Niemals antworten! Keinen Rechtsanwalt (kostet Geld) einschalten! Einfach aussitzen!
So einfach kann das sein.
mfg
Toni


----------



## conair2004 (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



KingsizeToni schrieb:


> Servus.
> Das Schreiben "zahl die Hälfte" war in meinem Fall auf den 21.08.2006 datiert. Seitdem habe ich Ruhe. Nochmal für alle, die hier Informationen suchen:
> nicht reagieren! Niemals antworten! Keinen Rechtsanwalt (kostet Geld) einschalten! Einfach aussitzen!
> So einfach kann das sein.
> ...



Bin genau deiner Meinung Toni :dafuer: Einfach aussitzen!

Nachdem die Büros von Vanilla durchsucht worden sind, haben die ja kein Inkassobüro mehr. Würd mich ja mal interessieren, wer jetzt bei Neuanmeldungen das Geld eintreibt...:balloon:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Nachdem die Büros von Vanilla durchsucht worden sind, haben die ja kein Inkassobüro mehr. Würd mich ja mal interessieren, wer jetzt bei Neuanmeldungen das Geld eintreibt...


...na die Anwälte Herrm* & Wiede*. Aber auch von denen hat man seit Ende September hier nichts mehr gehört. Die Vanilla war nie ein Inkassobüro sondern ein "Paymenthouse". Wo da der Unterschied sein soll, wird sich noch zeigen müssen. Jedenfalls hat der Auftraggeber von DVDen.de zuerst Vanilla zur Rechnungsstellung beschäftigt und dann (wenn im Einzelfall nichts mehr ging) die Münchener Anwälte. Die wiederrum haben dann die aggressiven Schreiben versandt, anscheinend ohne sich ernsthaft Gedanken darüber zu machen, wofür sie eigentlich was inkassieren.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ein "Paymenthouse" ist ein ganz gewöhnlicher Diensteanbieter für reine Zahlungsverkehrsabwicklungen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Maat (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ein Factor auch genannt.

DVDen verkauft seine Forderungen an eine Firma - natürlich erhält die Firma (in diesem Fall VanillaPay) ein %-Anteil.


----------



## Fraudanalyst (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Maat schrieb:


> DVDen verkauft seine Forderungen an eine Firma - natürlich erhält die Firma (in diesem Fall Vanilla) ein %-Anteil.


Das ist aber hier nicht so gewesen, soweit ich mich erinnere. Vanilla versuchte nur die Forderung im Namen der Share Media geltend zu machen und zog sich vom Erlös lediglich einen "Bearbeitungsanteil" ab. Hätten sie die Forderung gekauft, hätten sie nicht das Problem mit dem unberechtigten Inkasso, nach §§ 1, 8 RBerG.


----------



## conair2004 (1 November 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Share Media hat jetzt auch ein eigene Homepage.
Vorallem der Firmenslogan ist überaus gut gewählt: "Erfolg besteht darin, dass man genau die Fähigkeiten hat, die im Moment gefragt sind", oder anders gesagt [....].:machkaputt: 
Auch DVDen wird beschrieben: "Ein einzigartiges DVD-Abonnement, bei dem der Kunde eine DVD als Begrüßungsgeschenk gratis erhält und monatlich mit unserer Bestsellerliste auf dem aktuellen Stand gehalten wird.Wir ermöglichen es dem Kunden auf einfache Art und Weise, dass er von zu Hause aus, in seinem Heimkino, Filme der Extraklasse genießen kann".
Na dann, weiterhin viel Erfolg...:bang:


----------



## Strandhafer (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit Neuigkeiten, betr. C.D. Ich habe heute ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft erhalten, hier ein Auszug:

der oben genannte Beschuldigte wurde als mutmaßlicher Verantwortlicher der Firma "Share Media Ltd." ermittelt.

Das Verfahren kann z.Z. nicht fortgeführt werden, weil der Aufenthalt des Beschuldigten nicht ermittelt werden konnte. Ermittelt wurde die oben angegebene Adresse (ich denke, sie ist allen bekannt) in Österreich, die hier aber nicht überprüft wurde.

Angesichts des hier festgestellten Umfangs der Schuld (Versuch/108,-Euro) ist die Einleitung von Ermittlungen im Wege der Internationalen Rechtshilfe unverhältnismäßig.

Fahndungsmaßnahmen sind eingeleitet worden. Sobald ein Aufenthalt des Beschuldigten in der BRD bekannt wird, werde ich die Ermittlungen wiederaufnehmen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Maat (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Interessant interessant.

Komisch nur das ich vor wenigen Tagen noch E-Mail Kontakt hatte :roll: 
War warscheinlich ein "Mitarbeiter"


----------



## Strandhafer (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Vielleicht war es ja einer seiner Kumpels aus Bizz. Bei mir ist seit Monaten Ruhe, seit dem Brief meines Anwalts an H & W.


----------



## Insider (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Einstellungsverfügung schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Fahndungsmaßnahmen sind eingeleitet worden. Sobald ein Aufenthalt des Beschuldigten in der BRD bekannt wird, werde ich die Ermittlungen wieder aufnehmen.


Ich würde das nicht überbewerten, das es etliche Möglichkeiten der "Fahndungsmaßnahmen" gibt. Die gebräuchlichste und wohl auch hier angewendete könnte die "Aufenthaltsermittlung" in dem Bundesland sein, in dem Strandhafer seine Anzeige erstattet hat. Das hat aber lediglich zur Folge, dass die StA im Falle einer Feststellung des zu ermittelnden eine Nachricht erhält, wo er angetroffen worden ist - mehr nicht. Das kann z. B. bei einer zufälligen Verkehrskontrolle sein und bis zu weiteren Entscheidungen hat der angetroffene seinen Weg längst vor Tagen fortgesetzt. Was anderes wäre ein Haftbefehl, aber daran mag hier wohl niemand ernsthaft glauben. Dahingegen sagt das schon alles aus:


Strandhafer schrieb:


> Einstellungsverfügung schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Angesichts des hier festgestellten Umfangs der Schuld (Versuch/108,-Euro) ist die Einleitung von Ermittlungen im Wege der Internationalen Rechtshilfe *unverhältnismäßig*.


----------



## Strandhafer (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich glaube auch nicht, das er deswegen verhaftet wird, weil der Schaden zu gering ist, dafür. Aber so ein kleiner Schuss vor den Bug, wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fifty (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo allerseits

besser spät als nie..
auf Seite 24 ist mein Beitrag bzgl. Sendvd zu finden.
Ich habe genau das gemacht was hier zu lesen ist. Dvd retour, Widerspruch per Einschreiben. Es gingen anfangs noch ein paar Emails hin und her,da ich noch unwissend war.
Auch Rechnungen, 1.2...letzte Mahnung bekam mein Sohn per Email.
Einmal noch habe ich denen eine Email geschickt und den Kontakt zu meinem minderjährigen Sohn verboten.

Es ist kaum zu glauben aber es kam nie mehr was. Keine weitere Mahnung, kein Inkasso NICHTS.Hab hier nur noch wenig mitgelesen in letzter zeit, vielleicht gibts ja TTT nicht mehr...:scherzkeks: 

Ich hab mir lange Zeit gelassen um hier zu posten, weil ich der Sache nicht getraut habe. Aber ich denke dass es sich erledigt hat:-p 

Heute will ich DANKE sagen, für dieses Forum, für die Macher, für die Unterstützung.Hab die Adresse auch schon oft weitergegeben.
Würd lieber gern die 96 Euronen mit euch bei einem Glühwein auf den Kopf hauen, als..... 

Allen hier wünsche ich starke Nerven und Durchhaltevermögen.

Uuuuund 
ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest.

Lieben Gruß
Fifty


----------



## conair2004 (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

:balloon: Ich wünsche allen Usern und dem gesamten Team einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2007!!!:magic:


----------



## conair2004 (31 März 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hat irgendjemand mal wieder bei dvden.de vorbeigeschaut? Es sind jetzt KEINE Anmeldungen mehr möglich. KOMISCH,oder?!
:doggy: :szaf: :bandit :teddy: :banned:


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

der Thread bei netzwelt zum gleichen Thema 
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermei...len/38345-dvden-de-problem-25.html#post387451
endet am 06.11.2006,  scheint wohl schon länger nicht mehr aktiv zu sein


----------



## Strandhafer (31 März 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich vermute Arbeitsüberlastung , denn Besuche beim RA sind sehr zeitraubend. Ich habe übrigens, nie wieder was von unserem guten Bekannten gehört.:grins:


----------



## sascha (31 März 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Es sind jetzt KEINE Anmeldungen mehr möglich. KOMISCH,oder?!



Kommt auch bei anderen Seiten vor. Gewöhnlich, nachdem der Betreiber vor Gericht gegen den Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband verloren hat


----------



## conair2004 (1 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



sascha schrieb:


> Kommt auch bei anderen Seiten vor. Gewöhnlich, nachdem der Betreiber vor Gericht gegen den Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband verloren hat



Ich glaube nicht, dass der überhaupt vor Gericht landet. Laut Staatsanwaltschaft kann er nur vor Gericht verurteilt werden, wenn er nach Deutschland einreist, da der Schaden für ein internationales Verfahren zu gering sei. Und so dumm wir der ja wohl nicht sein... 
Naja, Hauptsache diese f*ck Seite hat sich erledigt!!!!:thumb:


----------



## laca (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi Leute, es ist noch nicht vorbei! :-? 

Scheint, als ob jemand Geld braucht, denn ich habe gestern gleich 2 Rechnungen bekommen über die 108€.

*Bestellung vom 15.09.2006 (!!!)*
Rechnungen Nummer 2007/481-17132 und -17134

Natürlich habe ich zuerst 1-2 mal leer geschluckt! Und dann den gesamten gestrigen Abend dazu verwendet hierdrin zu lesen.

Eigentlich müsse das doch endlich vorbei sein mit den Rechnungen habe ich gemeint?!?!

Eine DVD habe ich (zum Glück) bis jetzt nicht erhalten. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss ich widerrufen, sobald ich eine DVD bekomme. Ansonsten werde ich überhaupt nix unternehmen.

Ausser jemand meint, dass dies das falsche Vorgehen ist...:roll:


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



laca schrieb:


> Ausser jemand meint, dass dies das falsche Vorgehen ist...


Ich! Wenn geliefert wurde ist es zu spät zum Widerruf, da die Leistung erbracht worden ist.


----------



## laca (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ich! Wenn geliefert wurde ist es zu spät zum Widerruf, da die Leistung erbracht worden ist.



dann blicke ich scheinbar doch nicht ganz so gut durch, wie ich gedacht habe!
Wie ich es verstanden habe, gibts etliche Leute, die überhaupt nicht reagiert haben und sämtliche Korrespondenz unbeantwortet gelassen haben.

Also doch sofortiger Widerruf!
An Share Media Ltd. oder an dvden?


----------



## laca (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

ach ja, etwas wollte ich noch ergänzen:

das Ganze ist ja mehr als ein halbes Jahr zurück. Da ist doch jegliche Widerruffrist sowieso abgelaufen.

Und ich bin aus der Schweiz, falls das was ändert.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also zum ersten ist dvden keine Firma sondern das umstrittene Projekt der Fa. Share (Dingsda). Außerdem gibt es in der tat zahlreiche Behauptungen, dass nicht geliefert worden sei und was es mit den Widerrufsfristen auf sich hat und  wie die sich verlängern, steht in den für dich gültigen schweizer Gesetzen - die kenne ich nicht.

Der Anbieter ist in Österreich und hält sich hinter einer englischen Firma anonym. Meinst du ernsthaft, dass sich mit dem ein Schriftverkehr zu deinen Gunsten lohnt? Frage mal die anderen Leute, ob sie von ihrer Strategie des Nichtstun immer noch überzeugt sind. Da man Gegenteiliges eigentlich nicht lesen bekommt, gehe ich davon aus, dass dem so ist.


----------



## laca (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> Meinst du ernsthaft, dass sich mit dem ein Schriftverkehr zu deinen Gunsten lohnt? Frage mal die anderen Leute, ob sie von ihrer Strategie des Nichtstun immer noch überzeugt sind. Da man Gegenteiliges eigentlich nicht lesen bekommt, gehe ich davon aus, dass dem so ist.



jetzt begreife ich gar nix mehr oder ich verstehe dich nicht richtig.

Du hast doch vorher gesagt, dass nixtun nicht gut ist.

Jetzt meinst Du, dass ein Schriftverkehr unnütz ist.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Unser Problem hier ist, dass hier im Forum keine Rechtsberatung erfolgen darf. Du hast eine Frage wegen dem Widerruf gestellt und die habe ich dir nach meiner Meinung beantwortet.
Das mit dem Schriftverkehr ist aus dem Leben gegriffen und zeigt, dass es dem ganzen Problem an Ernsthaftigkeit fehlt. Ob und wie du mit wem kommunizierst, ist deine Sache - diese Leute, von denen du geschrieben hast, sind mit ihrer Strategie anscheinend gut gefahren und andererseits zeigt die Erfahrung hier im Forum, dass Anbieter (wie dieser hier) allein auf die Kohle aus sind und dabei nicht unbedingt rechtskonformen Schriftverkehr führen.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> ..andererseits zeigt die Erfahrung hier im Forum, dass Anbieter (wie dieser hier) allein auf die Kohle aus sind und dabei nicht unbedingt rechtskonformen Schriftverkehr führen.


Klassisches Beispiel dafür :
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
nach dem Strickmuster dürften die  alle ablaufen. An Hand dieses  "Schriftwechsels" kann
 sich meines Erachtens jeder leicht ein Bild davon machen, ob Kommunikation sinnvoll ist oder nicht.


----------



## laca (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Klassisches Beispiel dafür :
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
> nach dem Strickmuster dürften die  alle ablaufen. An Hand dieses  "Schriftwechsels" kann
> sich meines Erachtens jeder leicht ein Bild davon machen, ob Kommunikation sinnvoll ist oder nicht.



Gutgut, ich danke euch. Ich werde mir einen Schriftverkehr ersparen und mal abwarten was passiert.

Aber eines habe ich daraus glernt: zumindest die AGB nach den Worten € oder Euro durchsuchen, bevor man einen "Registrieren"-Butten drückt! :wall: 

Merkwürdig fand ich halt, dass das ganze wieder losgeht, nachdem doch scheinbar einige Zeit Ruhe eingekehrt ist!


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



laca schrieb:


> Merkwürdig fand ich halt, dass das ganze wieder losgeht, nachdem doch scheinbar einige Zeit Ruhe eingekehrt ist!


Das ist "normal" , schau mal in die Nachbarthreads, das geht immer in Wellen,
 Perioden der Ruhe wechseln mit Hektik.
Die Userlisten werden ganz offensichtlich perodisch abgegrast, in der Hoffnung 
den einen oder andern doch noch "weich zu kochen"


----------



## conair2004 (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Am besten man antwortet überhaupt nicht. Erst wenn (höchst unwahrscheinlich) ein Brief vom Gericht kommt, dann widerrufen. 
Solange man weder zahlt noch antwortet, hören die Briefe von ganz alleine auf....:sun:


----------



## Der Jurist (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ich! Wenn geliefert wurde ist es zu spät zum Widerruf, da die Leistung erbracht worden ist.


Falsch, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439


----------



## Strandhafer (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



laca schrieb:


> jetzt begreife ich gar nix mehr oder ich verstehe dich nicht richtig.
> 
> Du hast doch vorher gesagt, dass nixtun nicht gut ist.
> 
> Jetzt meinst Du, dass ein Schriftverkehr unnütz ist.



Ja, jeglicher Schriftverkehr mit dieser Firma ist sinnlos und Portoverschwendung. Die beste Art, diese Angelegenheit zu erledigen, ist tatsächlich ignorieren. Wenn es nach dem selben Schema abläuft wie bei mir, werden irgendwann Briefe von einem Rechtsanwalt kommen. Ich habe jetzt seit gut 6 Monaten nichts mehr von ihm oder den Rechtsanwälten aus München gehört und gelesen. Er versucht einfach nur an Geld zu kommen, also ignorier ihn einfach.


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Falsch, siehe hier.


Ah danke.


Strandhafer schrieb:


> ...oder den Rechtsanwälten aus München


...ich glaube nicht, dass die noch irgendwie was mit der Sache zu tun haben, zumindest würde es mich doch stark wundern.


----------



## Strandhafer (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Guten Morgen,

auch ich hatte eben in der Post ein Schreiben von Share Media, in dem ich aufgefordert werde, bis zum 27.04.2007, EUR 118,00 zu bezahlen. Diese Summe setzt sich zusammen, aus EUR 108,00 zuzügl. EUR 10,00 für Verwaltungsaufwand. Ich werde diese Summe nicht bezahlen und werde das Schreiben weiter ignorieren. Mal sehen, ob er es zum Mahnbescheid kommen läßt.


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Das heißt, dass die Anwälte die Anwälte aus München in der Sache nichts mehr machen. :-p


----------



## Maat (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hi,

habe auch soeben wieder eine "Mahnung" erhalten.
Werde nichts unternehmen bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.
Ich finds echt arm. Die machen wieder Massenrundschreiben - das sieht man schon am Porto mit 25ct - Infobrief auch genannt.


----------



## th269 (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Miteinander !
Ich hatte mich vor Monaten mal zu Wort gemeldet und bin davon ausgegangen das sich dieser Müll erledigt hat(wie viele andere).
Die heutige Post hat mich eines Besseren belehrt.
Nach allem was ich gelesen habe werde ich die Füße stillhalten.


----------



## dvill (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Maat schrieb:


> Die machen wieder Massenrundschreiben - das sieht man schon am Porto mit 25ct - Infobrief auch genannt.


Die per Infobrief versandten Schreiben müssen im Wesentlichen inhaltsgleich sein. Falls dort persönliche Daten wie Bestelldatum, Zahlungstermine usw. genannt sind, freut sich die Post über möglichst viele Belegexemplare.


----------



## conair2004 (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe heute eine Mahnung von Share Media  über 118€ bekommen. Wer sich`s ansehen möchte, ich hab den Brief mal eingescannt.
Was mich aber wundert, wer ist der Absender des Briefes? Es steht zwar Share Media drauf, aber die können unmöglich der Absender sein, da es sonst mehr als 25cent Portokosten wären. Außerdem ist der Brief in Frankfurt gestempelt und eine Postfachadresse stet auch drauf. Der Brief kommt also unmöglich aus England.
Ist es überhaupt erlaubt eine Mahnung als Infobrief zu verschicken? 
Naja, warscheinlich brauchen die doch noch ein bisschen Geld. Von mir bekomm die jedenfalls nichts! Und das ist auch gut so!:dafuer:


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Ist es überhaupt erlaubt eine Mahnung als Infobrief zu verschicken?





dvill schrieb:


> Die per Infobrief versandten Schreiben müssen im Wesentlichen inhaltsgleich sein. Falls dort persönliche Daten wie Bestelldatum, Zahlungstermine usw. genannt sind, freut sich die Post über möglichst viele Belegexemplare.


...


----------



## Brooke (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> auch ich habe heute eine Mahnung von Share Media  über 118€ bekommen. Wer sich`s ansehen möchte, ich hab den Brief mal eingescannt.
> Was mich aber wundert, wer ist der Absender des Briefes? Es steht zwar Share Media drauf, aber die können unmöglich der Absender sein, da es sonst mehr als 25cent Portokosten wären. Außerdem ist der Brief in Frankfurt gestempelt und eine Postfachadresse stet auch drauf. Der Brief kommt also unmöglich aus England.
> ...


hallo, auch ich habe diesen brief bekommen, er stimmt genau mit deinem überein. Nur persönlichen dinge sind anders. mit was wollen uns dvden denn noch drohen ? mit Anwalt, inkasso, hohe kosten, das hatten wir doch schon alles.
was soll das? hat er geldsorgen? oder denkt er mit neuem Logo der Share media ist er seriöser und wir bekommen Angst und bezahlen? Wahrscheinlich werden wir einen neuen Anwalt kennen lernen, der aber auch nicht sehr viel anderes machen kann als der aus München.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Brooke schrieb:


> hallo, auch ich habe diesen brief bekommen, er stimmt genau mit deinem überein. Nur persönlichen dinge sind anders.





dvill schrieb:


> Die per Infobrief versandten Schreiben müssen im Wesentlichen inhaltsgleich sein. Falls dort persönliche Daten wie Bestelldatum, Zahlungstermine usw. genannt sind, freut sich die Post über möglichst viele Belegexemplare.


....


----------



## Maat (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich sags echt immer wieder:
_Man muss ein Schwein sein auf dieser Welt_


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Warum? willst du im Dreck und Schlamm leben?

PS: Sprich nicht so schlecht über diese  nützlichen (schmackhaften) Tiere...


----------



## Maat (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Nein natürlich nicht. Ich mein das auch im negativen Sinne alles... 
Bin auch ein "Opfer".

Ich melde mich wieder wenn's was neues gibt.


----------



## Maat (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hehe das Schreiben ist soooo unseriös - das gibts gar nicht.

- der Brief ist nicht mit Geschäftspapier geschrieben 
- der Brief enthält nicht den Namen d. Geschäftsführers
- der Brief enthält nicht mal die gängisten Kontaktdaten (Telefon, Telefax usw)
- der Brief enthält umseitig nicht mal die AGB's

Der ganze Brief ist so lächerlich... ok das ist der Schuppen schon seid der Gründung  

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen....


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also, wenn ich so einen Wisch bekommen würde, würde ich meine Bedenken zu der Rechnung ggü. der Bank äußern, mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass dass die Forderung höchst unseriös ist. Sollten sich genügend Bedenkenträger finden, dann wird die Bank von sich aus tätig und das kostet dem Kontoinhaber mehr als ihm recht sein dürfte. Womöglich wird er sich dann bald wieder ein neues Kontoführungsinstitut suchen müssen.


----------



## dorfi (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Leute,

habe auch diese ominöse Mahnung erhalten. Die versuchen ja wohl immer was neues. Ich werde auf gar keinen Fall zahlen.

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber diese Urteil des AG München vom 16.01.07 AZ 161 C 23695/06 müßte hier doch auch Anwendung finden. Oder?


----------



## jupp11 (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Solange die nicht vor Gericht ziehen,  braucht´s  überhaupt keine  Anwendung.
Außer der einen Abwatschung hat bisher keiner  mehr diesen Schritt gewagt.


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dorfi schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber diese Urteil des AG München vom 16.01.07 AZ 161 C 23695/06 müßte hier doch auch Anwendung finden.


Jupp hat da wie meistens Recht. Dieses Urteil ist ein Urteil von einem Amtsgericht, nicht mal von einem LG - hier geht es nur um den Einzelfall, auch wenn das Urteil richtungsweisend ist. Im Fall der Anmeldung bei DVDen ist das Ganze mMn noch viel einfacher als in dem in München verhandelten Fall.

Neben meinem ersten Hinweis würde sich für die neuerlichen Mahnungen sicher auch die für Traun in Österreich zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft interessieren - Hinweise dorthin sind sicher nicht verkehrt. Ich nehme an, das ist dann diese > HIER <.


----------



## conair2004 (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dorfi schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Jurist, aber diese Urteil des AG München vom 16.01.07 AZ 161 C 23695/06 müßte hier doch auch Anwendung finden. Oder?



Um was für einen Fall hat es sich dabei gehandelt und wie lautete das Urteil?


----------



## jupp11 (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



conair2004 schrieb:


> Um was für einen Fall hat es sich dabei gehandelt und wie lautete das Urteil?


einfach mal auch im Rest des Forums stöbern, nicht nur in der Ambulanz...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


----------



## Janina212 (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hey,

also ich habe heute auch so´n netten Brief von Share Media bekommen!Auch mit 25 Cent frankiert usw. Sehe aber nich ein, die 108 € zu zahlen! Die haben geschrieben, dass ich mich am 06.10.2006 registriert haben soll..Und da fällt denen jetz ein, die Rechnung zu schicken?Wahrscheinlich mussten sie erstma so lange warten, bis wieder so ein Massenrundschreiben zu Stande kommen kann!:-p Habe jetz ne Mail hingeschickt, dass ich es nicht zahlen werde und falls noch weitere Schreiben von denen kommen sollten, dass ich dann meinen Anwalt einschalten werde!Aber die Mahnung wird wohl trotzdem kommen..Werde erstmal die Antwort auf die Mail abwarten.

Hat denn jemand überhaupt mal irgendwelche "gratis"-DVD´s erhalten?:-p


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Janina212 schrieb:


> ....falls noch weitere Schreiben von denen kommen sollten, dass ich dann meinen Anwalt einschalten werde!


Du wirst doch nicht gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher schmeißen wollen?


----------



## Janina212 (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ne auf hohe Anwaltskosten werde ich es nicht ankommen lassen!Da is das Geld echt zu Schade für..In dem Büro, wo ich arbeite, gibt es einen Anwalt bei uns im Haus und da werd ich dann einfach mal nachfragen was er dazu meint!..Aber ich hoffe natürlich, dass es sich durch ignorieren auch regeln lässt und ich dann irgendwann nix mehr von denen höre!


----------



## conair2004 (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

DVDen gibt`s gar nicht mehr aber trotzdem schicken die noch Mahnungen. Komisch,oder?:gruebel: 
Anscheinend eine Verzweiflungstat um wenigstens noch ein kleines bisschen Profit zu machen. Nur schade, dass niemand darauf reinfällt!:crys:


----------



## Strandhafer (21 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Guten Abend an alle Bekannten aus dem letzten Jahr, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das wir uns hier noch einmal treffen, dafür wollen wir der Fa. Share Media, doch dankbar sein.

Ich habe mich heute morgen über diesen Brief "sehr gefreut", ich dachte schon, er hätte mir die Freundschaft gekündigt. Das dem nicht so ist, weiß ich jetzt. Jedoch werde ich jegliche Briefe von der Fa. ignorieren und kann diese ganze Angelegenheit, nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Sollten neue Leute hier im Forum sein, die zum 1. Mal mit dieser Angelegenheit konfrontiert sind, möchte ich denen nur sagen, das sie sich keine unnötigen Sorgen machen sollen, lest einfach die Threads durch, dann erfahrt ihr, wie ihr verfahren solltet.

(An Mod: Ist es so besser formuliert?)


----------



## conair2004 (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ist euch mal aufgefallen, dass die jetzt sogar weniger Geld haben wollen als vorher? Die letzte Rechnung war über 163€, jetzt sind es nur noch 118€. Bin mal gespannt wie weit die noch runtergehen...


----------



## incognitox (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also ich mache mir keine Gedanken mehr darüber, nachdem ich den Videobeitrag gesehen habe... [...]

_[Verlinkung auf ein Ziel mit unsicherer Kenntnis des Urheberrechts entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## conair2004 (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



incognitox schrieb:


> Also ich mache mir keine Gedanken mehr darüber, nachdem ich den Videobeitrag gesehen habe... [...]



Welchen Videobeitrag?


----------



## SleepyHollow (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Leuts,

Bei mir der selbe schmarrn mit Zahlungsmahnung von blablabla
auch wieder da.
Ich zahle keinen Cent.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



conair2004 schrieb:


> .... Ist es überhaupt erlaubt eine Mahnung als Infobrief zu verschicken?  ....


Ja und "Mahnung" muss auch nicht draustehen. Allerdings muss der ernstliche Wille erkennbar sein, jetzt das Geld zu wollen.

Infobrief ist möglich hat aber den Nachteil, dass der Zugang nie und nimer belegt werden kann. Wer nicht reagiert, dem kann nie nachgewiesen werden, dass er den Brief bekommen hat. :holy:

Der Info-Brief ist auch ein starkes Indiz dafür, das hier *keine* weitere Beitreibungsmaßnahmen vorgesehen sind. Als wenn ich mahne: Einschreiben mit Rückschein, alles andere taugt nichts, allenfalls noch FAX mit Zugangsnachweis.


----------



## jupp11 (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Infobrief ist möglich hat aber den Nachteil, dass der Zugang nie und nimer belegt werden kann. Wer nicht reagiert, dem kann nie nachgewiesen werden, dass er den Brief bekommen hat. :holy:


Das ist die rechtliche Seite, dazu kommmt die postalische Seite, die die individuelle Information untersagt. Daraus ergibt sich m.E implizit, dass diese Infobriefe wertlos sind, da per Definition keine persönlichen Daten enthalten sein dürfen.


dvill schrieb:


> Die per Infobrief versandten Schreiben müssen im Wesentlichen inhaltsgleich sein. Falls dort persönliche Daten wie Bestelldatum, Zahlungstermine usw. genannt sind, freut sich die Post über möglichst viele Belegexemplare.


----------



## dvill (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Achtung Mistverständnis:

Das eine ist der Versand einer Mahnung per Brief und das andere die Frage, ob eine Mahnung mit individuellen Kundeninformationen gebührenreduziert als "Infobrief" versandt werden darf.

Für die Klärung der zweiten Frage wäre es günstig, wenn möglichst viele Infobrief-Empfänger mit dem Inhalt einer persönlichen Mahnung den Umschlag und den Inhalt bei der Post zur Prüfung vorzeigen würden.


----------



## Der Jurist (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dvill schrieb:


> .... Für die Klärung der zweiten Frage wäre es günstig, wenn möglichst viele Infobrief-Empfänger mit dem Inhalt einer persönlichen Mahnung den Umschlag und den Inhalt bei der Post zur Prüfung vorzeigen würden.


Macht dem Versender bestimmt Ärger. :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wenn es die Wiederholung erschwert, wäre es bereits nützlich.


----------



## conair2004 (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dvill schrieb:


> Für die Klärung der zweiten Frage wäre es günstig, wenn möglichst viele Infobrief-Empfänger mit dem Inhalt einer persönlichen Mahnung den Umschlag und den Inhalt bei der Post zur Prüfung vorzeigen würden.



Wäre es also möglich, dass ich den Brief mal an die Deutsche Post AG schicke zwecks Überprüfung?


----------



## dvill (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Im Sinne der Aufklärung wäre es nützlich, wenn Umschlag und Inhalt dort geprüft würde, und das von mehreren Empfängern. Dann kann die Post schnell sehen, ob die Voraussetzungen für den Infobrief vorlagen.


----------



## conair2004 (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



dvill schrieb:


> Im Sinne der Aufklärung wäre es nützlich, wenn Umschlag und Inhalt dort geprüft würde, und das von mehreren Empfängern. Dann kann die Post schnell sehen, ob die Voraussetzungen für den Infobrief vorlagen.



Weißt du zufällig die Adresse, wo ich das hinschicken könnte?


----------



## dvill (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Das Thema Infopost tauchte hier in einem ähnlichen Zusammenhang auf. Dort stehen nützliche Informationen zur Zustellung.

Eine Adresse habe ich nicht. Ich nehme an, man kann bei jeder Filiale persönlich nachfragen oder die Hotline für Geschäftskunden nutzen.


----------



## Strandhafer (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich kann es kaum abwarten, morgen früh mit dem Brief zur Post zu gehen und ihn überprüfen zu lassen, ob das überhaupt ein Infobrief ist, da die Vorausverfügung fehlt und ein Zahlungstermin angegeben ist, habe ich so meine Zweifel. Vielleicht sollten das Andere auch mal machen, ist nur so ein Tipp.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Der Anbieter ist in Österreich, mit britischer Firma. In welchem Briefzentrum werden eigentlich die Umschläge abgestempelt?


----------



## jupp11 (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Reducal schrieb:


> In welchem Briefzentrum werden eigentlich die Umschläge abgestempelt?





conair2004 schrieb:


> . Außerdem ist der Brief in Frankfurt gestempelt und eine Postfachadresse stet auch drauf. Der Brief kommt also unmöglich aus England.


....


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wer wird sich da denn prostituieren und den Postboten spielen? Das Angebot ist reichlich gefächert.


----------



## Edina (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

ich habe am WE 2 Briefe von Dvden bekommen.
Beides Mahnungen über 118 € unter anderen E-mailadressen.
Sehr seltsam.
Auf jeden Fall beziehen die sich doch tatsächlich auf eine Registrierung  vom 21.05.06 !!!
Die schicken mir also nach knapp 1 Jahr die Mahnung.
Ich kann mich auch nicht errinnern, jemals eine Rechnung bekommen zu haben. Genauso wenig habe ich eine DVD bekommen.
Ich hab hier auch schon ne Menge gelesen, aber ich bin dennoch verunsichert.
Ist es richtig, dass mein Widerrufsrecht erst ab Erhalt der ersten Teillieferung gilt? Auch wenn die eigentlich Vorkasse verlangen?
Ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht, was ich machen soll.
Einfach ignorieren, oder hinschreiben oder was?

Kann vielleicht jemand, der den ganzen Mist schon hinter sich hat, mal sagen, wie er vorgegangen ist?

Ich hab echt keine Lust 2x 118 Euro für so einen Schrott zu bezahlen.


----------



## Massi (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Aus eigener Erfahurng kann ich sagen [..... ].

Diese Briefe vom WE sind eine Aktion der Firma Share um nochmal Geld zu machen, wobei jeder gemahnt wird, egal ob man schon Briefe vom Rechtsanwalt erhalten hat (keine Panik die waren unseriös) oder wie in deinem Fall, dass man vorher gar nichts gewusst hat.

Bei mir war seit der Post vom Anwalt über ein halbes Jahr Ruhe, bis jetzt auf einmal wieder Share Media selbst geschrieben hat, nachdem vorher eigentlich Vannila Pay für die Zahlungseintreibung zuständig war.

Wie gesagt am besten [......], weil da eh kein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht kommt.

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Edina (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Danke schonmal für deine Antwort.
Das ist ja mal wirkliche eine bodenlose Unverschämheit von denen.

Soll ich denen den dennoch schreiben? Oder soll ich den Kram einfach ignorieren und gar nicht antworten?

Ich will auch nicht Geld für ein Einschreiben an die verschwenden. 
Reicht es wohl auch, wenn ich denen eine Mail schreibe?


----------



## Massi (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Da jedes schreiben an die reine Zeitverschwendung ist wie die Erfahrung zeigt, würde ich noch nicht mal eine Mail an die verfassen.


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wer unbedingt meint, sich eine  Korrespondenz antun zu müssen, kann sich das hier ansehen wie sowas höchstwahrscheinlich ablaufen wird (die laufen alle nach demselben Strickmuster) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796


----------



## conair2004 (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Jeglicher Kontakt mit dieser Firma ist völlig sinnlos. Man bekommt per e-mail sowieso immer die gleichen Anworten (Standardantworten).
Wer beantwortet eigentlich die Mails von DVDen? Macht das etwa alles unser lieber der Herr D. ?Dann hat er aber viel zu tun...:scherzkeks:

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Strandhafer (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich war wie gestern geschrieben, heute morgen bei der Post und habe mich erkundigt, ob dieser Brief überhaupt als Infobrief für 0,25 EUR verschickt werden darf. Bei der Post erhielt ich die Information, das er nicht als Infobrief hätte verschickt werden dürfen, sondern als normaler Brief, weil er ein Aktenzeichen enthält.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch erfahren, das die Deutsche Post schon gegen die Fa. Share Media Ltd. ermittelt. Also, geht mit Euren Briefen zur Post und lasst sie überprüfen.
Ich denke, das es auch eine gute Idee wäre, mal eine Anzeige in der örtlichen Tageszeitung oder/und in einem wöchentlichen Anzeigenblatt zu schalten, um nach weiteren Betroffenen im Umkreis zu suchen, denn nicht jeder, der Herrn D. kennt, liest das Forum oder schreibt hier. Viele schämen sich oder sind verunsichert, sich hier zu äußern. Leute, es besteht kein Grund sich zu schämen.


----------



## incognitox (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ja, genau das hab ich heute auch gehört! Die Post ist wohl auch schon im Begriff die Share M. zu verklagen. 
Leute, um so mehr sich bei der Post melden, desto schneller haben die genug um unseren Freund in "Schwierigkeiten" zu bringen. Vielleicht bekommt der ja dann bald auch mal Post von einem RA! :scherzkeks: 


Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## conair2004 (23 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Ich denke, das es auch eine gute Idee wäre, mal eine Anzeige in der örtlichen Tageszeitung oder/und in einem wöchentlichen Anzeigenblatt zu schalten, um nach weiteren Betroffenen im Umkreis zu suchen, denn nicht jeder, der Herrn D. kennt, liest das Forum oder schreibt hier. Viele schämen sich oder sind verunsichert, sich hier zu äußern. Leute, es besteht kein Grund sich zu schämen.



:dafuer: :thumb:


----------



## mule (24 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

SO MIR REICHTS!!!

Die Leute von Share Media kann ich nicht mehr ab!
Obwohl ich ordnungsgemäß vor einem Jahr widerrufen habe, terrorisieren sie mich mit diesen scheiß Briefen.

Morgen zeig ich der Poststelle den "Infobrief"!
[......]
ICH HASSE SIE!

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Kenno (26 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich hier heute neu registriert, da auch ich am 21.04.2007 eine Rechnung von Share-Media über ein DVD Abo in Höhe von 108€ per Infopost erhalten habe. 

Eine Gratis-DVD habe ich nicht von denen erhalten. 

Nach meinem Besuch bei der Verbraucher-Zentrale, erklärten die mir, dass die Seite völlig irreführend ist, da sie mit "kostenlos" auf ihrer Seite werben und die AGBs mehr oder weniger versteckt seien und die jeden Rechtsstreit verlieren würden. 

Leider interessiert sich die Post nicht für den Versand von Infopost briefen. Meine Bitte, dieses zu überprüfen wurde ablehnt, da man nicht nachweisen kann, dass der Brief tatsächlich in dem Umschlag verschickt wurde :cry: 

würde den soooo gerne das Handwerk legen...vielleicht doch mal ne Anzeige bei der Polizei schalten?? :-p


----------



## peanuts (26 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Kenno schrieb:


> würde den soooo gerne das Handwerk legen...vielleicht doch mal ne Anzeige bei der Polizei schalten?? :-p


Zeitverschwendung, aber wenn's dir Spass macht...

Du kannst es ja mal mit diesem Musterbrief  versuchen, der Forderung zu widersprechen. Ich würde auf weitere Schreiben einfach nicht mehr reagieren. 

Wenn tatsächlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte, macht man ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle und schickt ihn an's Mahngericht zurück. Erst wenn danach tatsächlich Klage eingereicht wird, muss man aktiv werden, z.B. einen Anwalt konsultieren.


----------



## Fraudanalyst (26 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Kenno schrieb:


> ...vielleicht doch mal ne Anzeige bei der Polizei schalten?? :-p


Das ist doch kein Spaß! Jetzt nach einem Jahr mal soeben die Kettenhunde loslassen, damit sie sich im Niemandsland zwischen Bayern und Salzburg verlaufen?
 :dagegen:

Wie schon eine Seite zuvor einer geschrieben hat, wäre auf diese Art und Weise das einzigst richtige, eine schriftliche Anzeige bei den für Traun in Österreich zuständigen Behörden. In Deutschland rührt sich dahingehend kein Rad oder es dreht lediglich durch ohne zu greifen.


----------



## Kenno (26 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wie auch immer...

werde erstmal abwarten, was und ob da überhaupt noch was kommt...

vielen Dank für den Musterbrief....hab sowas ähnliches auch schon von der verbraucherzentrale bekommen


----------



## conair2004 (28 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Fraudanalyst schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Spaß! Jetzt nach einem Jahr mal soeben die Kettenhunde loslassen, damit sie sich im Niemandsland zwischen Bayern und Salzburg verlaufen?
> :dagegen:
> 
> In Deutschland rührt sich dahingehend kein Rad oder es dreht lediglich durch ohne zu greifen.



Anzeige in Deutschland habe ich schon erstattet. Es kann gegen diese Firma nur innerhalb Deutschlands ermittelt werden, d.h. wenn der Typ sich nicht in Deutschland aufhält, kann ihm auch nichts passieren.:wall:


----------



## DieSarah (28 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Also ich schlag mich jetzt schon ein ganzes jahr mit share media/vanilla ..../dvden herum. habe bis auf eine wiederrufsmail nie darauf reagiert. jetzt seit einem viertel jahr  ist ruhe gewesen. hatte dann einen vergleichsvorschlag erhalten in dem ich angeboten bekam, die hälfte zu begleichen was ja ungewöhnlich ist, denn, wenn sharemedia wirklich im Recht ist, wieso dann dieser vorschlag???? 
Ja nun flatterte am 17.04.2007 erneut eine Mahnung rein, wobei sie nun doch die kompletten 108 Euro+10 euro Verwaltungsaufwand von mir haben wollen. ansonsten Inkasso Verfahren. 
Nachdem ich hier im Forum gestöbert habe, habe ich ein gutes Gefühl dabei, wenn ich weiterhin nicht reagiere. 
Doch wann hat das endlich mal ein Ende???? Kann ich mich einer Sammelklage anschließen??? Meldet euch doch bitte wenn ihr das gleiche Schreiben am 17.04. 07 erhalten habt. 
liebe Grüsse 
Sarah


----------



## FF82 (28 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Guten Tag (aufs Wetter bezogen)

ich habe auch am 17.04.2007 einen "Infobrief"(Mahnung) aus Frankfurt am Main bekommen.
In dem Stand das selbe drin wie bei euch. 118€ auf das Konto der SEB Bank.
Auf der Seite war ich am 20.03.2006. Also vor über einem Jahr und dann kommt er wieder mit ner Mahnung.

Das witzige ist eigentlich das ich letztes Jahr einen Brief seines Anwaltes bekommen habe, mit einer Forderung von 163,[email protected]€, und daraufhin mein Anwalt einen saftigen Brief zurückgeschickt hat. Darauf kam auch nichts mehr von Seiten seines Anwaltes. 

War eigentlich schon am Überlegen ob ich darauf mal eingehe und ihn dann anzeige. Aber mein Anwalt hat mir davon abgeraten. 

Hat jmd eigentlich eine Adresse, an die man den Musterbrief mit Rückschein schicken kann??

Der Typ hat sogar schon von der Sendung BIZZ das Fass ohne Boden bekommen. 

Schönen Tag noch


Florian


----------



## conair2004 (30 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



FF82 schrieb:


> Hat jmd eigentlich eine Adresse, an die man den Musterbrief mit Rückschein schicken kann??




Wo willst du den Brief hinschicken?


----------



## FF82 (30 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Da seine "Firma" eine Ltd ist muss er ja eine Firmenadresse hier zulande bzw Österreich oder Schweiz haben.


----------



## conair2004 (30 April 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



FF82 schrieb:


> Da seine "Firma" eine Ltd ist muss er ja eine Firmenadresse hier zulande bzw Österreich oder Schweiz haben.



Die Adresse von DVDen ist:

Share Media Ltd.
c/o DVDen.de 
Mitterhoferweg 12
4050 Traun 
Österreich

----------------------------------

Die Adresse von Share Media ist:

Share Media Ltd.
69 Great Hampton Street 
B18 6EW Birmingham 
United Kingdom


----------



## Aspirin82 (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich hab ein ähnliches Problem wir ihr.

Ich hab am 17.04.2007 eine Rechnung (die erste Rechnung) von “Share Media” über €108,- bekommen. Das ich auf dieser Website mich registriert hab verwundert mich eigentlich sehr, da ich mich an diese Seite überhaupt nicht erinnern kann. Meine Anmeldung liegt laut dieser Rechnung auch schon eine Weile zurück (Bestellung vom 13.09.2006) - d.h. schon über ein halbes Jahr vergangen.
Zahlen soll ich bis 27.04.2007 - hab ich natürlich noch nicht.
Ich hab übrigends noch keine einzige DVD bekommen!

Wie soll ich mich jetzt weiter verhalten? Soll ich etwas zurück schreiben, soll ich einfach das ganze ignorieren, oder weiß der Kukuk was….

ach ja ich wohn übrigends ganz in der nähe von dem angeblichen österreicher - traun ist nur 5 Minuten von mir entfernt! Soll ich den Typen mal aufsuchen *g*

Wäre über eure Hilfe sehr erfreut!

Danke Gruß
Peter


----------



## sascha (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



> Wie soll ich mich jetzt weiter verhalten? Soll ich etwas zurück schreiben, soll ich einfach das ganze ignorieren, oder weiß der Kukuk was….



Ich würde entweder den Kukuk vorschlagen - oder Lesen. Zum Beispiel hier. Ansonsten wirst du hier keine individuelle Rechtsberatung erhalten (und anderswo im internet vermutlich auch nicht).

Sascha


----------



## Aspirin82 (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



sascha schrieb:


> Ich würde entweder den Kukuk vorschlagen - oder Lesen. Zum Beispiel hier. Ansonsten wirst du hier keine individuelle Rechtsberatung erhalten (und anderswo im internet vermutlich auch nicht).
> 
> Sascha



also wenn ich mir das in deinem hilfreichen link so durchlese fall ich ja unter diesem punkt rein:


> * Eine außerordentliche Kündigung bzw. ein Rücktritt ist dann möglich, wenn der Anbieter seine Leistung trotz Abmahnung wiederholt schlecht oder gar nicht erbringt (§ 314 BGB, § 323 BGB). Auf die vielfältigen Fragen der Gewährleistung und der denkbaren Pflichtverletzungen kann an dieser Stelle nicht weiter eingegangen werden.



ich hab ja bisher keine dvd erhalten... und das nach ca. 8 monaten angeblichen vertrag.

lieg ich da richtig?

danke peter


----------



## peanuts (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/07/21/vorgehen-bei-ungewollten-internet-abo-vertragen/.

Du kannst es ja mal mit diesem Musterbrief  versuchen, der Forderung zu widersprechen.


----------



## rene2605 (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

@FF82

He lustig hatte auch wieder mal nach ca. 6-7 Monaten von denen Post bekommen! 

Die sind ja echt geil!

1. Brief von Share Media 118 € und nen batsch bitte zahlen.
2. Brief vom Anwalt 163 € und Batsch, sonst Inkasso ect.

Dann ich per Einschreiben den Kontrakt offizell zwischen mir und der Share blabla wegen Vertragsbruch und anderen Formfehlern vom kaufmännischen her widerrufen.

3. Brief letzte Woche erhalten! War doch etwas überrascht, da die Summe UR PLÖLTZLICH wieder 118 € beträgt. Jetzt mal abwarten was Sie jetzt wieder vorhaben.

Kurze Fragen an die USER hier!
Hat eigentlich jemand mal diese Anwaltskanzlei erreicht?


----------



## dorfi (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo an alle!

Hat eigentlich seit der letzten Mahnung von Share Media mal wieder einer was von denen gehört?


----------



## Strandhafer (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Nein, ich habe nichts mehr von Herrn D. gehört seit der letzten Mahnung. Vielleicht haben etliche Leute Angst bekommen und bezahlt, so daß sein Konto wieder gedeckt ist. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht. Ich werde jedenfalls nicht bezahlen!


----------



## conair2004 (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben etliche Leute Angst bekommen und bezahlt, so daß sein Konto wieder gedeckt ist.



Ich glaube kaum, dass jetzt noch jemand so dumm ist und bezahlt. Es sein denn, der Rabattpreis von 118€ ist ihm billig genug. :scherzkeks: 
Ich zumindest werde niemals zahlen! :dafuer:


----------



## Strandhafer (2 Juni 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo,

übrigens in der neuesten Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "pcgo" wird vor der Firma "DVDen" gewarnt.


----------



## joken (15 August 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Hallo 

Ich bin auch einer der die sich angemeldet hatte.

Ich habe den sogenannnten Anwalt erreicht, der zwar in München eingetragen ist, ich ihn aber unter einer Nummer in Ulm ausfindig gemacht habe.

Hab anscheinend am 06.05.2006 den Vertrag geschlossen.Habe nichts bezahlt und bis jetzt auch keine DVD erhalten. am 17.04.2007 habe ich dann  erneut eine Rechnung bekommen, auf die ich nicht reagiert habe. 
Heute ist mir der Brief wieder in die Hände gefallen, und ich dachte mir ich versuch es mit der Firma share-media telefonisch ins Gespräch zu kommen, aber man kann niergends eine Telefonnummer finden, und bei google ist der Link nicht verlinkt.
Wie würdet ihr jetzt darauf reagieren, einfach die Sache ruhen lassen?

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*



joken schrieb:


> einfach die Sache ruhen lassen?


:dafuer:


----------



## applebee (16 August 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

liebe leute,
macht euch mal keine sorgen.

ich habe mich vor ewigen zeiten mal angemeldet und alles hier geschriebene anfangs fleißig gelesen. heute schaue ich nach wochen mal wieder vorbei und die diskussionen und ängste sind dieselben wir vor einem jahr...

ich werde gar nix machen! und ich rate euch: macht auch nix. das sind [...]. die können euch nicht wirklich was anhaben.

bleibt locker und genießt das leben!
:sun:

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## conair2004 (9 September 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

DVDen ist vom Server genommen worden. 
Anscheinend sind sie in die Erotikbranche eingestiegen. Da kann man wahrscheinlich mehr Geld machen....


----------



## Strandhafer (9 September 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Wirklich "interessante" Seite  und umgezogen ist er auch. Na, ich wünsch ihm viel Erfolg.


----------



## dvill (9 September 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Die vorstehenden Mutmaßungen sind sachlich unkorrekt und rein spekulativ. Der genannte Server gibt eine HTML-Seite aus, die skriptgesteuert auf einen anderen Server weiterleitet. Über Besitzverhältnisse usw. sagen Weiterleitungen nichts aus.


----------



## Strandhafer (9 September 2007)

*AW: DVDen.de und andere DVD-Abos*

Ich habe das über "Whois" kontrolliert und muss dvill Recht geben. Dort erscheint ein völlig anderer Name, zwar auch aus Österreich, aber es gibt ja noch mehr Osterreicher als Herrn D.  Mal abwarten, ob man noch was von dvden. hört.


----------

